# Black History Month



## Snookie

More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.

http://www.africanamericanhistorymonth.gov/


----------



## aplcr0331

My kids are in elementary school, they get plenty of black history. I'd like to see more math, science, logic and reasoning taught in our schools but that's probably racist.


----------



## Snookie

aplcr0331 said:


> My kids are in elementary school, they get plenty of black history. I'd like to see more math, science, logic and reasoning taught in our schools but that's probably racist.


 
There is plenty of math, science, logic and reasoning in black history.


----------



## Jroc

They should teach proper black history how the Republicn party fought for the rights of African Americans. We never learned that fact in school


----------



## Snookie

Jroc said:


> They should teach proper black history how the Republicn party fought for the rights of African Americans. We never learned that fact in school


 
Yeah, in the days of Lincoln.  It has done a 180 since then.


----------



## Jroc

Snookie said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should teach proper black history how the Republicn party fought for the rights of African Americans. We never learned that fact in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, in the days of Lincoln.  It has done a 180 since then.
Click to expand...


Nope...All the way through the civil rights era and beyond the Democratic Party has done nothing to help black people over all. They helped to break down the black family, leave poor black kids stuck in failing public schools and created a dependency on government which has hurt them much more then helped them. MLK would be horrified at the state of the black family today


----------



## KR811

Jroc said:


> They should teach proper black history how the Republicn party fought for the rights of African Americans. We never learned that fact in school



And look how far you've fallen.


----------



## Jroc

KR811 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should teach proper black history how the Republicn party fought for the rights of African Americans. We never learned that fact in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look how far you've fallen.
Click to expand...


Not far at all conservative Republicans still fight for school choice, and against the slaughter of innocent black babies among other things


----------



## S.J.

Snookie said:


> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013


Sweat and labor maybe, but brains?  Not hardly.


----------



## KR811

Jroc said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should teach proper black history how the Republicn party fought for the rights of African Americans. We never learned that fact in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look how far you've fallen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not far at all conservative Republicans still fight for school choice, and against the slaughter of innocent black babies among other things
Click to expand...


You and conservatives care about black lives? Pfft. 

You can't even see good things for yourself.


----------



## KR811

S.J. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Sweat and labor maybe, but brains?  Not hardly.
Click to expand...


Because they're are absolutely no Black inventors, innovators, businessmen nor academics in the history of ever. Nope not one.


Lol Nazi Logic.

I'm surprised you admitted sweat and labor, aren't all blacks genetically lazy and depend on welfare?


----------



## Jroc

KR811 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And look how far you've fallen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not far at all conservative Republicans still fight for school choice, and against the slaughter of innocent black babies among other things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and conservatives care about black lives? Pfft.
> 
> You can't even see good things for yourself.
Click to expand...


Liberals are reponsible for the deaths of millions of Black babies 





> "Several years ago, when 17,000 aborted babies were found in a dumpster outside a pathology laboratory in Los, Angeles, California, some 12-15,000 were observed to be black."
> --Erma Clardy Craven (deceased)
> Social Worker and Civil Rights Leader










BlackGenocide.org | Abortion and the Black Community


----------



## KR811

Jroc said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not far at all conservative Republicans still fight for school choice, and against the slaughter of innocent black babies among other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and conservatives care about black lives? Pfft.
> 
> You can't even see good things for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals are reponsible for the deaths of millions of Black babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Several years ago, when 17,000 aborted babies were found in a dumpster outside a pathology laboratory in Los, Angeles, California, some 12-15,000 were observed to be black."
> --Erma Clardy Craven (deceased)
> Social Worker and Civil Rights Leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackGenocide.org | Abortion and the Black Community
Click to expand...


Stop acting like you care, because I know conservatives don't. 

BTW I'm not a liberal.


----------



## S.J.

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Sweat and labor maybe, but brains?  Not hardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they're are absolutely no Black inventors, innovators, businessmen nor academics in the history of ever. Nope not one.
> 
> 
> Lol Nazi Logic.
> 
> I'm surprised you admitted sweat and labor, aren't all blacks genetically lazy and depend on welfare?
Click to expand...

Yes, they are, but during slavery they had no choice.  They either worked or they got an ass-whoopin'.


----------



## Jroc

KR811 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and conservatives care about black lives? Pfft.
> 
> You can't even see good things for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are reponsible for the deaths of millions of Black babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Several years ago, when 17,000 aborted babies were found in a dumpster outside a pathology laboratory in Los, Angeles, California, some 12-15,000 were observed to be black."
> --Erma Clardy Craven (deceased)
> Social Worker and Civil Rights Leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackGenocide.org | Abortion and the Black Community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop acting like you care, because I know conservatives don't.
> 
> BTW I'm not a liberal.
Click to expand...


Why do you defend Baby killers? Liberals are baby killers


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP-6FCKhh00]Milton Friedman - School Choice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7FS5B-CynM]Barack Obama & the DC School Voucher Program - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Sweat and labor maybe, but brains?  Not hardly.
Click to expand...






And you? What have your brains done for this country?


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Sweat and labor maybe, but brains?  Not hardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you? What have your brains done for this country?
Click to expand...

More than you'll ever know, asswipe.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweat and labor maybe, but brains?  Not hardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you? What have your brains done for this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than you'll ever know, asswipe.
Click to expand...




Well speak up, big mouth. Unless you are completely full of shit, that is.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you? What have your brains done for this country?
> 
> 
> 
> More than you'll ever know, asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well speak up, big mouth. Unless you are completely full of shit, that is.
Click to expand...

Did I upset the angry black man?


----------



## KR811

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than you'll ever know, asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well speak up, big mouth. Unless you are completely full of shit, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I upset the angry black man?
Click to expand...


And a wonderful display of explanation done by S.J.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than you'll ever know, asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well speak up, big mouth. Unless you are completely full of shit, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I upset the angry black man?
Click to expand...




I don't know, go ask one. In the meantime, you have just declared for all to see that you are completely full of shit. Well done.


----------



## S.J.

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well speak up, big mouth. Unless you are completely full of shit, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I upset the angry black man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a wonderful display of explanation done by S.J.
Click to expand...

Oh, come on now, Leroy.  You know the black man commits the bulk of crimes in this country.  If I'm wrong, why are the prisons full of blacks?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Sweat and labor maybe, but brains?  Not hardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you? What have your brains done for this country?
Click to expand...




In case anyone was wondering, S.J.'s answer is apparently: ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. He's just another idiot shooting his mouth off about "brains" when he clearly has none himself.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweat and labor maybe, but brains?  Not hardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you? What have your brains done for this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone was wondering, S.J.'s answer is apparently: ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. He's just another idiot shooting his mouth off about "brains" when he clearly has none himself.
Click to expand...

Answer to what?  If you think I'm gonna give you my resume, think again, asshole.  The only thing the black man has contributed to this country is crime, and all your bitching and moaning won't change that fact.  Black history month is supposed to highlight the successes of blacks in our society but unfortunately there aren't enough successes to fill even a week, let alone a month.  Negroes are still on the bottom rung of the achievement ladder, and no matter how much the white man tries to help them, they will always be on the bottom.  You'll never be able to stand on your own two feet.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Answer to what?  If you think I'm gonna give you my resume, think again, asshole.







There you have it folks, S.J. admitting that he is completely and utterly full of shit. Thanks for confirming what everyone already knew, you worthless idiot.


----------



## editec

The study of BLACK HISTORY is a subset of the study of AMERICAN history.

One doesn't really need a BLACK FOCUSED history to get it that the BLACKS were screwed, and that the process of screwing them was perverting our republic since inception.

But studying SUBSETS of history is something that is done in history.  All sorts of topic/issue specifric history are needed for that dicipline.

Some historians study US military history, and I don't see anybody bitching about that.

Some historians focus on ecopnomic history and that's no problem.

But BLACK history pisses some people off.

Why?

Because they don't understand history or why and how it works.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> no matter how much the white man tries to help them, they will always be on the bottom.






What exactly have you ever done "to help them," hero?


----------



## Snookie

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you? What have your brains done for this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone was wondering, S.J.'s answer is apparently: ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. He's just another idiot shooting his mouth off about "brains" when he clearly has none himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer to what? If you think I'm gonna give you my resume, think again, asshole. The only thing the black man has contributed to this country is crime, and all your bitching and moaning won't change that fact. Black history month is supposed to highlight the successes of blacks in our society but unfortunately there aren't enough successes to fill even a week, let alone a month. Negroes are still on the bottom rung of the achievement ladder, and no matter how much the white man tries to help them, they will always be on the bottom. You'll never be able to stand on your own two feet.
Click to expand...

 
You have demonstrated your ignorance and bigotry on this matter by your post, imo.


----------



## squeeze berry

editec said:


> The study of BLACK HISTORY is a subset of the study of AMERICAN history.
> 
> One doesn't really need a BLACK FOCUSED history to get it that the BLACKS were screwed, and that the process of screwing them was perverting our republic since inception.
> 
> But studying SUBSETS of history is something that is done in history.  All sorts of topic/issue specifric history are needed for that dicipline.
> 
> Some historians study US military history, and I don't see anybody bitching about that.
> 
> Some historians focus on ecopnomic history and that's no problem.
> 
> *But BLACK history pisses some people off.
> 
> Why?*Because they don't understand history or why and how it works.



because it's hypocritical and racist and being shoved down our throats


----------



## Esmeralda

> Because they're are absolutely no Black inventors, innovators, businessmen nor academics in the history of ever. Nope not one.



There are many of all of those: black inventors, innovators, businessmen and women, as well as scholars, academics, artists, political leaders, etc.  You don't know about them, presuming you paid attention in school, because they are not taught: hence the reason for black history month.  You are a perfect example of how racism and ignorance go hand in hand.

Inventors, Scientists, and Educators
&#8226;Archibald Alphonso Alexander 
&#8226;Patricia Bath 
&#8226;Bessie Coleman 
&#8226;David Crosthwait Jr. 
&#8226;Mark Dean 
&#8226;Charles Drew 
&#8226;Matthew Henson 
&#8226;Mae Jemison 
&#8226;Percy Lavon Julian 
&#8226;Frederick McKinley Jones 
&#8226;Ernest Everett Just 
&#8226;Mary McLeod Bethune 
&#8226;Garrett Augustus Morgan 
&#8226;Charles Henry Turner 
&#8226;Madame C.J. Walker 
&#8226;Booker T. Washington 
&#8226;Daniel Hale Williams


----------



## aplcr0331

Esmeralda said:


> Because they're are absolutely no Black inventors, innovators, businessmen nor academics in the history of ever. Nope not one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many of all of those: black inventors, innovators, businessmen and women, as well as scholars, academics, artists, political leaders, etc.  You don't know about them, presuming you paid attention in school, because they are not taught: hence the reason for black history month.  You are a perfect example of how racism and ignorance go hand in hand.
> 
> Inventors, Scientists, and Educators
> Archibald Alphonso Alexander
> Patricia Bath
> Bessie Coleman
> David Crosthwait Jr.
> Mark Dean
> Charles Drew
> Matthew Henson
> Mae Jemison
> Percy Lavon Julian
> Frederick McKinley Jones
> Ernest Everett Just
> Mary McLeod Bethune
> Garrett Augustus Morgan
> Charles Henry Turner
> Madame C.J. Walker
> Booker T. Washington
> Daniel Hale Williams
Click to expand...


To be fair we're all probably missing a lot in our history education. 

We generally don't single out Italian-Americans, German-Americans, Irish-Americans, Jewish-Americans, etc when we talk about great people in history. 

Perhaps that is the rub for some people on here. We only call out African-Americans in their perception. 

And it is difficult to hide the utter distaste that comes up around white males in this country. But, to each his own...you find what you look for.


----------



## Truthmatters

the right hates black history becasue it teaches about their treatment of black voters and the republicans lone history of cheating voters


----------



## Truthmatters

GOP Memo Admits Plan Could 'Keep Black Vote Down' - Los Angeles Times


----------



## eflatminor

Snookie said:


> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.



That is true of every ethnic group.  How about we simply focus on American history, of ALL Americans?

Why do you want to divide and separate like that?


----------



## Truthmatters

because the right tries to hide this history


----------



## eflatminor

Truthmatters said:


> because the right tries to hide this history



Link?  

Liar...once again.


----------



## aplcr0331

Truthmatters said:


> because the right tries to hide this history



The Right tries to hide history? So...conservatives have power within our educational system? Conservaties hold positions of power in the upper echelons of higher education as well?


----------



## Esmeralda

aplcr0331 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're are absolutely no Black inventors, innovators, businessmen nor academics in the history of ever. Nope not one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many of all of those: black inventors, innovators, businessmen and women, as well as scholars, academics, artists, political leaders, etc.  You don't know about them, presuming you paid attention in school, because they are not taught: hence the reason for black history month.  You are a perfect example of how racism and ignorance go hand in hand.
> 
> Inventors, Scientists, and Educators
> Archibald Alphonso Alexander
> Patricia Bath
> Bessie Coleman
> David Crosthwait Jr.
> Mark Dean
> Charles Drew
> Matthew Henson
> Mae Jemison
> Percy Lavon Julian
> Frederick McKinley Jones
> Ernest Everett Just
> Mary McLeod Bethune
> Garrett Augustus Morgan
> Charles Henry Turner
> Madame C.J. Walker
> Booker T. Washington
> Daniel Hale Williams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair we're all probably missing a lot in our history education.
> 
> We generally don't single out Italian-Americans, German-Americans, Irish-Americans, Jewish-Americans, etc when we talk about great people in history.
> 
> Perhaps that is the rub for some people on here. We only call out African-Americans in their perception.
> 
> And it is difficult to hide the utter distaste that comes up around white males in this country. But, to each his own...you find what you look for.
Click to expand...


Italian, German, Irish and Jewish Americans (white males) are not left out of the history texts used in American public schools.  Black Americans and female Americans usually are: hence Black History Month and women's studies courses in our universities.  If you are a white male, you probably don't believe it. If you are black or a female of any color, you notice the lack of people who are either your color or gender as far as their inclusion in the history taught in our schools.  People tend to think if they are not there, they  had no part in the history of the country, until, upon researching the issue, they find, to their suprise, they had a great deal to do with the history of our country.  Surprise, surprise.  And, of course, one reason why blacks and woman may have had less participation in the professions is because they were either not allowed to join certain professions or they were not allowed in the universities that trained people for those professions: often it was both, until the late 1800s or even not until the 1900s.


----------



## Snookie

eflatminor said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true of every ethnic group. How about we simply focus on American history, of ALL Americans?
> 
> Why do you want to divide and separate like that?
Click to expand...

 
To even out the evils that the white man bestowed upon them.


----------



## aplcr0331

Snookie said:


> To even out the evils that the white man bestowed upon them.



How long 'till you think we're even? When does this cease to be an excuse for perceived failures within the black community?


----------



## eflatminor

Snookie said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true of every ethnic group. How about we simply focus on American history, of ALL Americans?
> 
> Why do you want to divide and separate like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To even out the evils that the white man bestowed upon them.
Click to expand...


Well that will surely even things out...  You go with that.


----------



## Duped

Blacks should be taught white history; give them something to strive for!


----------



## Snookie

aplcr0331 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even out the evils that the white man bestowed upon them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long 'till you think we're even? When does this cease to be an excuse for perceived failures within the black community?
Click to expand...

 

when they get white butlers.


----------



## squeeze berry

Esmeralda said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many of all of those: black inventors, innovators, businessmen and women, as well as scholars, academics, artists, political leaders, etc.  You don't know about them, presuming you paid attention in school, because they are not taught: hence the reason for black history month.  You are a perfect example of how racism and ignorance go hand in hand.
> 
> Inventors, Scientists, and Educators
> &#8226;Archibald Alphonso Alexander
> &#8226;Patricia Bath
> &#8226;Bessie Coleman
> &#8226;David Crosthwait Jr.
> &#8226;Mark Dean
> &#8226;Charles Drew
> &#8226;Matthew Henson
> &#8226;Mae Jemison
> &#8226;Percy Lavon Julian
> &#8226;Frederick McKinley Jones
> &#8226;Ernest Everett Just
> &#8226;Mary McLeod Bethune
> &#8226;Garrett Augustus Morgan
> &#8226;Charles Henry Turner
> &#8226;Madame C.J. Walker
> &#8226;Booker T. Washington
> &#8226;Daniel Hale Williams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair we're all probably missing a lot in our history education.
> 
> We generally don't single out Italian-Americans, German-Americans, Irish-Americans, Jewish-Americans, etc when we talk about great people in history.
> 
> Perhaps that is the rub for some people on here. We only call out African-Americans in their perception.
> 
> And it is difficult to hide the utter distaste that comes up around white males in this country. But, to each his own...you find what you look for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italian, German, Irish and Jewish Americans (white males) are not left out of the history texts used in American public schools.  *Black Americans and female Americans usually [/B]are: hence Black History Month and women's studies courses in our universities.  If you are a white male, you probably don't believe it. If you are black or a female of any color, you notice the lack of people who are either your color or gender as far as their inclusion in the history taught in our schools.  People tend to think if they are not there, they  had no part in the history of the country, until, upon researching the issue, they find, to their suprise, they had a great deal to do with the history of our country.  Surprise, surprise.  And, of course, one reason why blacks and woman may have had less participation in the professions is because they were either not allowed to join certain professions or they were not allowed in the universities that trained people for those professions: often it was both, until the late 1800s or even not until the 1900s.*
Click to expand...

*

what a fucking lie
I have a US history HS text right here

asswipe/liar*


----------



## aplcr0331

Snookie said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even out the evils that the white man bestowed upon them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long 'till you think we're even? When does this cease to be an excuse for perceived failures within the black community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when *they *get white butlers.
Click to expand...


They? You mean when *all *black people get white butlers?


----------



## Snookie

aplcr0331 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long 'till you think we're even? When does this cease to be an excuse for perceived failures within the black community?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when *they *get white butlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They? You mean when *all *black people get white butlers?
Click to expand...

 
Yes, you.


----------



## aplcr0331

Snookie said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> when *they *get white butlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They? You mean when *all *black people get white butlers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you.
Click to expand...


I suppose if I was unemployed and needed a job to support my family, being a butler to a family would not be too bad. Hard work can pay off, but sometimes not immediately.


----------



## rightwinger

Jroc said:


> They should teach proper black history how the Republicn party fought for the rights of African Americans. We never learned that fact in school



I agree

Children need to be reminded how great the Republican Party used to be


----------



## AmyNation

aplcr0331 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even out the evils that the white man bestowed upon them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How long 'till you think we're even? *When does this cease to be an excuse for perceived failures within the black community?
Click to expand...


We should be all squared up by 2065.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> no matter how much the white man tries to help them, they will always be on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly have you ever done "to help them," hero?
Click to expand...

As a business owner, I've hired a few.  They spend more energy looking for ways to avoid work than they do working.  They're lazy, unproductive, and have an attitude.  Then, when you fire 'em, the first thing they do is threaten to sue for racial discrimination.  I haven't met one yet that wasn't like that, and the ones on this forum are no different.  Always bitching about the white man and how he keeps 'em down, when in reality, they keep themselves down.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Always bitching about the white man and how he keeps 'em down, when in reality, they keep themselves down.






What's your excuse, racist asshole?


----------



## squeeze berry

aplcr0331 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long 'till you think we're even? When does this cease to be an excuse for perceived failures within the black community?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when *they *get white butlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They? You mean when *all *black people get white butlers?
Click to expand...


I think it means that all white people have butlers


----------



## squeeze berry

AmyNation said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even out the evils that the white man bestowed upon them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How long 'till you think we're even? *When does this cease to be an excuse for perceived failures within the black community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should be all squared up by 2065.
Click to expand...


nope, you will still lag behind in every category except whining


----------



## Dot Com

squeeze berry said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair we're all probably missing a lot in our history education.
> 
> We generally don't single out Italian-Americans, German-Americans, Irish-Americans, Jewish-Americans, etc when we talk about great people in history.
> 
> Perhaps that is the rub for some people on here. We only call out African-Americans in their perception.
> 
> And it is difficult to hide the utter distaste that comes up around white males in this country. But, to each his own...you find what you look for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italian, German, Irish and Jewish Americans (white males) are not left out of the history texts used in American public schools.  *Black Americans and female Americans usually [/B]are: hence Black History Month and women's studies courses in our universities.  If you are a white male, you probably don't believe it. If you are black or a female of any color, you notice the lack of people who are either your color or gender as far as their inclusion in the history taught in our schools.  People tend to think if they are not there, they  had no part in the history of the country, until, upon researching the issue, they find, to their suprise, they had a great deal to do with the history of our country.  Surprise, surprise.  And, of course, one reason why blacks and woman may have had less participation in the professions is because they were either not allowed to join certain professions or they were not allowed in the universities that trained people for those professions: often it was both, until the late 1800s or even not until the 1900s.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> what a fucking lie
> I have a US history HS text right here
> 
> asswipe/liar*
Click to expand...

*

from Texas? You realize different school districts can use different texts?*


----------



## Dot Com

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always bitching about the white man and how he keeps 'em down, when in reality, they keep themselves down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your excuse, racist asshole?
Click to expand...


look who the overt racist was "thanked" by, ONE of USMB's resident female racists:


> The Following User Says Thank You to S.J. For This Useful Post:
> squeeze berry (Today)


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always bitching about the white man and how he keeps 'em down, when in reality, they keep themselves down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your excuse, racist asshole?
Click to expand...

I don't need an excuse for being successful.


----------



## squeeze berry

Dot Com said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always bitching about the white man and how he keeps 'em down, when in reality, they keep themselves down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your excuse, racist asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> look who the overt racist was "thanked" by, ONE of USMB's resident female racists:
> 
> 
> 
> The Following User Says Thank You to S.J. For This Useful Post:
> squeeze berry (Today)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


truth hurts doesn't it


----------



## squeeze berry

Dot Com said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italian, German, Irish and Jewish Americans (white males) are not left out of the history texts used in American public schools.  *Black Americans and female Americans usually [/B]are: hence Black History Month and women's studies courses in our universities.  If you are a white male, you probably don't believe it. If you are black or a female of any color, you notice the lack of people who are either your color or gender as far as their inclusion in the history taught in our schools.  People tend to think if they are not there, they  had no part in the history of the country, until, upon researching the issue, they find, to their suprise, they had a great deal to do with the history of our country.  Surprise, surprise.  And, of course, one reason why blacks and woman may have had less participation in the professions is because they were either not allowed to join certain professions or they were not allowed in the universities that trained people for those professions: often it was both, until the late 1800s or even not until the 1900s.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> what a fucking lie
> I have a US history HS text right here
> 
> asswipe/liar*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> from Texas? You realize different school districts can use different texts?*
Click to expand...

*

didn't see them referring to a Texas text book.

seems it meant to include all text books then

it's up to you and Esmerelda to prove otherwise at this point,including Texas

PS  the state I work in uses the same texts for all districts

also the same standards of learning. you should get a clue since you live in the state Dot Clueless*


----------



## Dot Com

squeeze berry said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a fucking lie
> *I have a US history HS text right here*
> 
> asswipe/liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Texas? You realize different school districts can use different texts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> didn't see them referring to a Texas text book.
> 
> seems it meant to include all text books then
> 
> it's up to you and Esmerelda to prove otherwise at this point,including Texas
Click to expand...


So you DON'T know that different school districts are able to choose different texts if they wish?  
http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2010/05/21/texas-cooks-the-textbooks.html


----------



## Pheonixops

aplcr0331 said:


> My kids are in elementary school, they get plenty of black history. I'd like to see more math, science, logic and reasoning taught in our schools but that's probably racist.



Who would teaching more math, science, logic and reasoning be 'racist'?


----------



## Pheonixops

Jroc said:


> They should teach proper black history how the Republicn party fought for the rights of African Americans. We never learned that fact in school



You never learned about Abraham Lincoln and the Abolitionists? Wow, what school system was that?


----------



## squeeze berry

Dot Com said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> from Texas? You realize different school districts can use different texts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't see them referring to a Texas text book.
> 
> seems it meant to include all text books then
> 
> it's up to you and Esmerelda to prove otherwise at this point,including Texas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you DON'T know that different school districts are able to choose different texts if they wish?
> Texas Cooks the Textbooks - Newsweek and The Daily Beast
Click to expand...



hey,

stupid fuck

there is not one mention in YOUR link that cites elimination of blacks and women in the history textbooks


----------



## Pheonixops

Snookie said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should teach proper black history how the Republicn party fought for the rights of African Americans. We never learned that fact in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, in the days of Lincoln.  It has done a 180 since then.
Click to expand...


Yep, at one time he Republican party was the Liberal party and forward looking party.


----------



## Pheonixops

S.J. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Sweat and labor maybe, but brains?  Not hardly.
Click to expand...


LOL, what an ignorant BIGOT you are. 

Have you done or invented anything even 10% of the amount the people on this list below. 

Black Inventors A-Z


----------



## squeeze berry

Pheonixops said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should teach proper black history how the Republicn party fought for the rights of African Americans. We never learned that fact in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, in the days of Lincoln.  It has done a 180 since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, at one time he Republican party was the Liberal party and forward looking party.
Click to expand...


yes,

because if there is more than one white person in a room at the same time without a black to supervise, they are having a klan meeting


----------



## Pheonixops

Jroc said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not far at all conservative Republicans still fight for school choice, and against the slaughter of innocent black babies among other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and conservatives care about black lives? Pfft.
> 
> You can't even see good things for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Liberals are reponsible for the deaths of millions of Black babies *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Several years ago, when 17,000 aborted babies were found in a dumpster outside a pathology laboratory in Los, Angeles, California, some 12-15,000 were observed to be black."
> --Erma Clardy Craven (deceased)
> Social Worker and Civil Rights Leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackGenocide.org | Abortion and the Black Community
Click to expand...


No they are not, the millions of individuals who got those abortions are.


----------



## Duped

AmyNation said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even out the evils that the white man bestowed upon them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How long 'till you think we're even? *When does this cease to be an excuse for perceived failures within the black community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should be all squared up by 2065.
Click to expand...

I don't owe the black race shit. They owe it to themselves to do the best they can with what they have. You asshole liberals play the race card because it is politically expedient - you really don't give a shit about them. You want to keep them dependant for their votes, and most of them arn't smart enough to figure it out, or too lazy to care.
Personal responsibility is the only viable avenue for acension! Blacks owe the rest of the nation restituion for all the entitlements they receive, and for all the crimes they commit!


----------



## Pheonixops

eflatminor said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true of every ethnic group.  How about we simply focus on American history, of ALL Americans?
> 
> Why do you want to divide and separate like that?
Click to expand...


So you have no problem with adding the historical achievements of all people including Black people into the school curricula?


----------



## Pheonixops

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> no matter how much the white man tries to help them, they will always be on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly have you ever done "to help them," hero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a business owner, I've hired a few.  They spend more energy looking for ways to avoid work than they do working.  They're lazy, unproductive, and have an attitude.  Then, when you fire 'em, the first thing they do is threaten to sue for racial discrimination.  I haven't met one yet that wasn't like that, and the ones on this forum are no different.  Always bitching about the white man and how he keeps 'em down, when in reality, they keep themselves down.
Click to expand...


I guess you didn't hire the right 'ones'. Maybe the salary and benefits package you were offering was only enough to attract low skilled workers of any color and you got what you paid for.


----------



## Trajan

I wonder how Black history month is going in say, this Compton school, where in the parents collected the requisite  number of signatures to enact a Parent trigger, before Jerry Brown re-rigged the rules/packed the Board to fuck them over-


    March 2, 2011

Crushing Hopes in Compton
The empire strikes back against 'parent trigger.'

As we reported in December, a majority of parents (more than 250) have exercised their right under a new state law to petition to replace the administrators at McKinley Elementary school in Compton, California and invite a charter-school operator to take over.

McKinley is one of the worst schools in one of the worst-performing districts in the country. Fewer than half of the Compton Unified School District's students graduate from high school, and only 3.3% of those graduates are eligible to attend California's public universities. The parents want McKinley to be run by Celerity Educational Group, which operates three high-performing charters in the Los Angeles area.

The educational empire has not taken this well. At a PTA meeting teachers urged parents to rescind their petitions, and during school hours they pressured students whose parents supported the trigger effort.

When that intimidation failed, the school district suddenly came up with a new signature-verification process. The district required parentsmany of whom work multiple jobsto show up at McKinley at appointed times on one of two days. It also required parents to bring official photo identification, knowing that some of them are illegal immigrants. (The Supreme Court said schools must educate children of illegals in Plyler v. Doe, 1982.)

The parents have sued to stop this harassment. "This is akin to an elected official who is subject to a recall petition requiring that each voter meet with his office," said their legal team from Kirkland & Ellis, which is working pro bono. "The District intends to make it more difficult to petition a local school for reform than vote for President of the United States."

A judge issued a temporary restraining order stopping the district's verification gambit, so the empire struck back again, declaring last week at a hastily-called community meeting that every petition had been disqualified on technicalities: Some legal code numbers were mistyped, for example, and some petitions weren't stapled. Really. The parents will now also challenge this in court.

Meanwhile, the powers in Sacramento are trying to undermine parent trigger statewide. On his first day in office, Governor Jerry Brown replaced seven reform members of the state board of education with union allies, including a lobbyist for the California Teachers Association. The new board immediately announced that it would write new rules to govern the parent trigger law, throwing out eight months of work by the previous board. 


more at-

Review & Outlook: Crushing Hopes in Compton - WSJ.com


----------



## KR811

Duped said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How long 'till you think we're even? *When does this cease to be an excuse for perceived failures within the black community?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should be all squared up by 2065.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't owe the black race shit. They owe it to themselves to do the best they can with what they have. You asshole liberals play the race card because it is politically expedient - you really don't give a shit about them. You want to keep them dependant for their votes, and most of them arn't smart enough to figure it out, or too lazy to care.
> Personal responsibility is the only viable avenue for acension! Blacks owe the rest of the nation restituion for all the entitlements they receive, and for all the crimes they commit!
Click to expand...


You had a point until you became a fucking asshole. Why the fuck am I responsible for the actions for other black people, while you whine and bitch that you don't owe blacks shit? Entitlements are for everyone, why don't you ask everyone else who utilized any entitlement? I work, go to school, pay taxes and stay out of trouble. I don't owe you or your "nation" shit either. FUCK YOU!

And you say that you care about blacks? 

Yeah right, go fuck yourself with your passive-aggression.


----------



## Unkotare

Duped said:


> I don't owe the black race shit.





How convenient, since that is all that a loser like _you_ has to offer to anyone.


----------



## Unkotare

Pheonixops said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly have you ever done "to help them," hero?
> 
> 
> 
> As a business owner, I've hired a few.  They spend more energy looking for ways to avoid work than they do working.  They're lazy, unproductive, and have an attitude.  Then, when you fire 'em, the first thing they do is threaten to sue for racial discrimination.  I haven't met one yet that wasn't like that, and the ones on this forum are no different.  Always bitching about the white man and how he keeps 'em down, when in reality, they keep themselves down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't hire the right 'ones'. Maybe the salary and benefits package you were offering was only enough to attract low skilled workers of any color and you got what you paid for.
Click to expand...



Or maybe he's talking out his ass.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always bitching about the white man and how he keeps 'em down, when in reality, they keep themselves down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your excuse, racist asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need an excuse for being successful.
Click to expand...




You're obviously not.


----------



## Jroc

If only The Democrat party would have taken the advice of Frederick Douglas and left Black people alone to succeed or fail based on their own merit we wouldn't have had the destruction of the black family we have today. From Jim Crow, to the "Great society, to affirmative action, they all have been a failure. Republicans fought for full emancipation of blacks with full rights of citizenship from the beginning of the party. Liberty is what the Republican party has always stood for. Democrats stand for slavery, imposed by the government, this what they still stand for&#8230;Tyranny 





> What shall be done with the four million slaves if they are emancipated?
> 
> This question has been answered, and can be answered in many ways. Primarily, it is a question less for man than for God -- less for human intellect than for the laws of nature to solve. It assumes that nature has erred; that the law of liberty is a mistake; that freedom, though a natural want of human soul, can only be enjoyed at the expense of human welfare, and that men are better off in slavery than they would or could be in freedom; that slavery is the natural order of human relations, and that liberty is an experiment. What shall be done with them?
> 
> Our answer is, do nothing with them;* mind your business, and let them mind theirs. Your doing with them is their greatest misfortune. They have been undone by your doings, and all they now ask, and really have need of at your hands, is just to let them alone. They suffer by ever interference, *and succeed best by being let alone. The Negro should have been let alone in Africa -- let alone when pirates and robbers offered him for sale in our Christian slave markets -- (more cruel and inhuman than the Mohammedan slave markets) -- let alone by courts, judges, politicians, legislators and slave-drivers -- let alone altogether, and assured that they were thus to be left alone forever, and that* they must now make their own way in the world,* just the same as any and every other variety of the human family. As colored men, we only ask to be allowed to do with ourselves, subject only to the same great laws for the welfare of human society which apply to other men, Jews, Gentiles, Barbarian, Sythian. *Let us stand upon our own legs, work with our own hands, and eat bread in the sweat of our own brows*
> 
> *Frederick Douglass
> January 1862
> Douglass&#8217; Monthly*


----------



## freedombecki

Trajan said:


> I wonder how Black history month is going in say, this Compton school, where in the parents collected the requisite number of signatures to enact a Parent trigger, before Jerry Brown re-rigged the rules/packed the Board to fuck them over-
> 
> 
> March 2, 2011
> 
> Crushing Hopes in Compton
> The empire strikes back against 'parent trigger.'
> 
> As we reported in December, a majority of parents (more than 250) have exercised their right under a new state law to petition to replace the administrators at McKinley Elementary school in Compton, California and invite a charter-school operator to take over.
> 
> McKinley is one of the worst schools in one of the worst-performing districts in the country. Fewer than half of the Compton Unified School District's students graduate from high school, and only 3.3% of those graduates are eligible to attend California's public universities. The parents want McKinley to be run by Celerity Educational Group, which operates three high-performing charters in the Los Angeles area.
> 
> The educational empire has not taken this well. At a PTA meeting teachers urged parents to rescind their petitions, and during school hours they pressured students whose parents supported the trigger effort.
> 
> When that intimidation failed, the school district suddenly came up with a new signature-verification process. The district required parentsmany of whom work multiple jobsto show up at McKinley at appointed times on one of two days. It also required parents to bring official photo identification, knowing that some of them are illegal immigrants. (The Supreme Court said schools must educate children of illegals in Plyler v. Doe, 1982.)
> 
> The parents have sued to stop this harassment. "This is akin to an elected official who is subject to a recall petition requiring that each voter meet with his office," said their legal team from Kirkland & Ellis, which is working pro bono. "The District intends to make it more difficult to petition a local school for reform than vote for President of the United States."
> 
> A judge issued a temporary restraining order stopping the district's verification gambit, so the empire struck back again, declaring last week at a hastily-called community meeting that every petition had been disqualified on technicalities: Some legal code numbers were mistyped, for example, and some petitions weren't stapled. Really. The parents will now also challenge this in court.
> 
> Meanwhile, the powers in Sacramento are trying to undermine parent trigger statewide. On his first day in office, Governor Jerry Brown replaced seven reform members of the state board of education with union allies, including a lobbyist for the California Teachers Association. The new board immediately announced that it would write new rules to govern the parent trigger law, throwing out eight months of work by the previous board.
> 
> 
> more at-
> 
> Review & Outlook: Crushing Hopes in Compton - WSJ.com


 
That truly is horrific, but Californians elected him governor again. If a Republican had done that the LA Times and other leftist lockstep news agencies would have eaten them all alive for months if not years.


----------



## katsteve2012

Jroc said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should teach proper black history how the Republicn party fought for the rights of African Americans. We never learned that fact in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, in the days of Lincoln.  It has done a 180 since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope...All the way through the civil rights era and beyond the Democratic Party has done nothing to help black people over all. They helped to break down the black family, leave poor black kids stuck in failing public schools and created a dependency on government which has hurt them much more then helped them. MLK would be horrified at the state of the black family today
Click to expand...


The Democratic party nor the Republican party are the root cause of what 
has hindered the black community. The political system is comprised of a left wing and a right wing attached to one stinking bird. 

The civil rights movement itself focused way too much on "extending an olive branch" as opposed to focusing on self reliance through economic empowerment by creating business opportunities and recirculating black capital within black communities.

It is a travesty that less than 1% of the businesses in predominately black communities are owned by blacks. 

This a capitalist society, and without "capital", a community will remain powerless until it empowers itself.


----------



## S.J.

Pheonixops said:


> I guess you didn't hire the right 'ones'. Maybe the salary and benefits package you were offering was only enough to attract low skilled workers of any color and you got what you paid for.


Skill has nothing to do with it.  I'm talking entry level here, no experience necessary (which they rarely have).   They don't want to work, that's the problem.  And I'm in business to make money, not seek out black people to give jobs to.  I'll give anybody an opportunity, regardless of their race, but if they don't wanna work, fuck 'em.  I fire their worthless ass.


----------



## Pheonixops

katsteve2012 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, in the days of Lincoln.  It has done a 180 since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...All the way through the civil rights era and beyond the Democratic Party has done nothing to help black people over all. They helped to break down the black family, leave poor black kids stuck in failing public schools and created a dependency on government which has hurt them much more then helped them. MLK would be horrified at the state of the black family today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democratic party nor the Republican party are the root cause of what
> has hindered the black community. The political system is comprised of a left wing and a right wing attached to one stinking bird.
> 
> The civil rights movement itself focused way too much on "extending an olive branch" *as opposed to focusing on self reliance through economic empowerment by creating business opportunities and recirculating black capital within black communities.*
> 
> *It is a travesty that less than 1% of the businesses in predominately black communities are owned by blacks. *
> 
> *This a capitalist society, and without "capital"*, a community will remain powerless until it empowers itself.
Click to expand...


Excellent points. In some ways, it seems that 'integration' (in the business sense) led to the downfall of many 'Black owned businesses'. A lot of times people want what they can't or couldn't have. Sometimes some of those 'Black owned businesses' took advantage of segregation and price gouged the very same people in their community. 

If you look at cities like Tulsa (Black Wall Street) one can see how 'Black businesses' excelled. Fortunately today, depending on the business or service, one CAN start their own business without a lot of capital.


----------



## Pheonixops

S.J. said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't hire the right 'ones'. Maybe the salary and benefits package you were offering was only enough to attract low skilled workers of any color and you got what you paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> Skill has nothing to do with it.  I'm talking entry level here, no experience necessary (which they rarely have).   They don't want to work, that's the problem.  And I'm in business to make money, not seek out black people to give jobs to.  I'll give anybody an opportunity, regardless of their race, but if they don't wanna work, fuck 'em.  I fire their worthless ass.
Click to expand...


I can be a cheap bastard, so when I want just a generic junk pizza I go to Little Cesar's. One LC has lazy and unmotivated people who happen to be...White. The other has a Black lady in what looks like her mid 30's or 40's and she has the most professionalism than the other. 

You have a right to hire who ever you want unless you are working off of a local, state, or federal contract.


----------



## Snookie

Duped said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How long 'till you think we're even? *When does this cease to be an excuse for perceived failures within the black community?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should be all squared up by 2065.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't owe the black race shit. They owe it to themselves to do the best they can with what they have. You asshole liberals play the race card because it is politically expedient - you really don't give a shit about them. You want to keep them dependant for their votes, and most of them arn't smart enough to figure it out, or too lazy to care.
> Personal responsibility is the only viable avenue for acension! Blacks owe the rest of the nation restituion for all the entitlements they receive, and for all the crimes they commit!
Click to expand...

 
"Personal responsibikity"!  Now you're talking to me baby.  Great crypto racist code word!  Wow, I'm impressed!


----------



## S.J.

Snookie said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should be all squared up by 2065.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't owe the black race shit. They owe it to themselves to do the best they can with what they have. You asshole liberals play the race card because it is politically expedient - you really don't give a shit about them. You want to keep them dependant for their votes, and most of them arn't smart enough to figure it out, or too lazy to care.
> Personal responsibility is the only viable avenue for acension! Blacks owe the rest of the nation restituion for all the entitlements they receive, and for all the crimes they commit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Personal responsibikity"!  Now you're talking to me baby.  Great crypto racist code word!  Wow, I'm impressed!
Click to expand...

Yeah, God forbid anyone should mention the word "responsibility" to a black person.  That would be racist.


----------



## KR811

S.J. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duped said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't owe the black race shit. They owe it to themselves to do the best they can with what they have. You asshole liberals play the race card because it is politically expedient - you really don't give a shit about them. You want to keep them dependant for their votes, and most of them arn't smart enough to figure it out, or too lazy to care.
> Personal responsibility is the only viable avenue for acension! Blacks owe the rest of the nation restituion for all the entitlements they receive, and for all the crimes they commit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Personal responsibikity"!  Now you're talking to me baby.  Great crypto racist code word!  Wow, I'm impressed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, God forbid anyone should mention the word "responsibility" to a black person.  That would be racist.
Click to expand...


God (which doesn't exist) forbid that a white supremacist can accept a black person who is responsible. That would not fit with their retarded worldview.

It wouldn't be surprising if S.J. and Matthew were devout Christians (Jesus Freaks).


----------



## S.J.

A black man's worst enemy is another black man.


----------



## Unkotare

KR811 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Personal responsibikity"!  Now you're talking to me baby.  Great crypto racist code word!  Wow, I'm impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, God forbid anyone should mention the word "responsibility" to a black person.  That would be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God (which doesn't exist) forbid that a white supremacist can accept a black person who is responsible. That would not fit with their retarded worldview.
> 
> It wouldn't be surprising if S.J. and Matthew were devout Christians (Jesus Freaks).
Click to expand...



Your anti-religion bigotry isn't necessary and really doesn't belong in this discussion. Unless you are trying to prove you can be as stupid as S.J. in your own way.


----------



## katsteve2012

Pheonixops said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...All the way through the civil rights era and beyond the Democratic Party has done nothing to help black people over all. They helped to break down the black family, leave poor black kids stuck in failing public schools and created a dependency on government which has hurt them much more then helped them. MLK would be horrified at the state of the black family today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democratic party nor the Republican party are the root cause of what
> has hindered the black community. The political system is comprised of a left wing and a right wing attached to one stinking bird.
> 
> The civil rights movement itself focused way too much on "extending an olive branch" *as opposed to focusing on self reliance through economic empowerment by creating business opportunities and recirculating black capital within black communities.*
> 
> *It is a travesty that less than 1% of the businesses in predominately black communities are owned by blacks. *
> 
> *This a capitalist society, and without "capital"*, a community will remain powerless until it empowers itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent points. In some ways, it seems that 'integration' (in the business sense) led to the downfall of many 'Black owned businesses'. A lot of times people want what they can't or couldn't have. Sometimes some of those 'Black owned businesses' took advantage of segregation and price gouged the very same people in their community.
> 
> Yes there was in fact a downside of black business ownership during segregation, however, pricing structures in the privately/family owned sector are always less competitive compared to those in the mass merchant channel.
> 
> Some of the highest  pricing that I have ever seen has been in places like Chinatown, and Little Saigon in parts of Los Angeles. But the trade off is that these businesses are owned by Asians, and they support each other.
> 
> When new immigrants arrive, they are put to work in a network of family and friends, and supported while they build  capital to start yet another business in their community.
> 
> 
> I can recall my Grandfather being angry when he talked about the bus boycott in the south.
> 
> Over and over, he used to say, "our southern black brothers would rather sell out just to ride the bus with whites that hate them instead of walking for awhile and starting their own bus company. There  is no honor in groveling".
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at cities like Tulsa (Black Wall Street) one can see how 'Black businesses' excelled. Fortunately today, depending on the business or service, one CAN start their own business without a lot of capital.
Click to expand...



Very true, but unfortunately, in too many of our communities there is a zero black business growth rate.


----------



## yidnar

Snookie said:


> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013


peanut butter is a recipe  not an invention.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, God forbid anyone should mention the word "responsibility" to a black person.  That would be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God (which doesn't exist) forbid that a white supremacist can accept a black person who is responsible. That would not fit with their retarded worldview.
> 
> It wouldn't be surprising if S.J. and Matthew were devout Christians (Jesus Freaks).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your anti-religion bigotry isn't necessary and really doesn't belong in this discussion. Unless you are trying to prove you can be as stupid as S.J. in your own way.
Click to expand...

That's funny, I was just thinking he was almost as stupid as YOU.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God (which doesn't exist) forbid that a white supremacist can accept a black person who is responsible. That would not fit with their retarded worldview.
> 
> It wouldn't be surprising if S.J. and Matthew were devout Christians (Jesus Freaks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your anti-religion bigotry isn't necessary and really doesn't belong in this discussion. Unless you are trying to prove you can be as stupid as S.J. in your own way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny, I was just thinking he was almost as stupid as YOU.
Click to expand...



You're a racist idiot, and he's an insecure bigot. That makes you both cowards in your own ways.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your anti-religion bigotry isn't necessary and really doesn't belong in this discussion. Unless you are trying to prove you can be as stupid as S.J. in your own way.
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, I was just thinking he was almost as stupid as YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a racist idiot, and he's an insecure bigot. That makes you both cowards in your own ways.
Click to expand...

Racist, racist, racist.  The default response to everything in your life.  And you people wonder why you're still on the bottom.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, I was just thinking he was almost as stupid as YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a racist idiot, and he's an insecure bigot. That makes you both cowards in your own ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist, racist, racist.  The default response to everything in your life.  And you people wonder why you're still on the bottom.
Click to expand...


Don't bother denying you are a racist, you idiot. And just who are "you people"?


----------



## squeeze berry

Trajan said:


> I wonder how Black history month is going in say, this Compton school, where in the parents collected the requisite  number of signatures to enact a Parent trigger, before Jerry Brown re-rigged the rules/packed the Board to fuck them over-
> 
> 
> March 2, 2011
> 
> Crushing Hopes in Compton
> The empire strikes back against 'parent trigger.'
> 
> As we reported in December, a majority of parents (more than 250) have exercised their right under a new state law to petition to replace the administrators at McKinley Elementary school in Compton, California and invite a charter-school operator to take over.
> 
> McKinley is one of the worst schools in one of the worst-performing districts in the country. Fewer than half of the Compton Unified School District's students graduate from high school, and only 3.3% of those graduates are eligible to attend California's public universities. The parents want McKinley to be run by Celerity Educational Group, which operates three high-performing charters in the Los Angeles area.
> 
> The educational empire has not taken this well. At a PTA meeting teachers urged parents to rescind their petitions, and during school hours they pressured students whose parents supported the trigger effort.
> 
> When that intimidation failed, the school district suddenly came up with a new signature-verification process. The district required parentsmany of whom work multiple jobsto show up at McKinley at appointed times on one of two days. It also required parents to bring official photo identification, knowing that some of them are illegal immigrants. (The Supreme Court said schools must educate children of illegals in Plyler v. Doe, 1982.)
> 
> The parents have sued to stop this harassment. "This is akin to an elected official who is subject to a recall petition requiring that each voter meet with his office," said their legal team from Kirkland & Ellis, which is working pro bono. "The District intends to make it more difficult to petition a local school for reform than vote for President of the United States."
> 
> A judge issued a temporary restraining order stopping the district's verification gambit, so the empire struck back again, declaring last week at a hastily-called community meeting that every petition had been disqualified on technicalities: Some legal code numbers were mistyped, for example, and some petitions weren't stapled. Really. The parents will now also challenge this in court.
> 
> Meanwhile, the powers in Sacramento are trying to undermine parent trigger statewide. On his first day in office, Governor Jerry Brown replaced seven reform members of the state board of education with union allies, including a lobbyist for the California Teachers Association. The new board immediately announced that it would write new rules to govern the parent trigger law, throwing out eight months of work by the previous board.
> 
> 
> more at-
> 
> Review & Outlook: Crushing Hopes in Compton - WSJ.com



even if the parents would pull the trigger......

a charter school is not going to magically inject 30 IQ points into every student, motivate the students to learn or increase positive parental involvement. 

It just doesn't work that way.

PS your link is broken


----------



## editec

squeeze berry said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The study of BLACK HISTORY is a subset of the study of AMERICAN history.
> 
> One doesn't really need a BLACK FOCUSED history to get it that the BLACKS were screwed, and that the process of screwing them was perverting our republic since inception.
> 
> But studying SUBSETS of history is something that is done in history.  All sorts of topic/issue specifric history are needed for that dicipline.
> 
> Some historians study US military history, and I don't see anybody bitching about that.
> 
> Some historians focus on ecopnomic history and that's no problem.
> 
> *But BLACK history pisses some people off.
> 
> Why?*Because they don't understand history or why and how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it's hypocritical and racist and being shoved down our throats
Click to expand...


And so if an historian focuses his attention on *Military history* that makes them hypocritical and *a militarist?!*

I don't think you really understand the obligation and responsibility of history, amigo.

The study of history is basically the study of EVERYTHING that happened.

Given how large that subject is, scholars tend to specialize in specific aspects of history.

An historian could, as but one example, become a scholar is the history of the POTATO.

Sounds like a  rather silly subject for a real historian, doesn't it?

Nevertheless, I invite you to read the following books, why?

Because the Potato has a fabulous history, and as history is the study of everything and the lowly POTATO actually does play an inportant part in the history of mankind.

AS in Google

Now when it comes to the history of the USA?

Well studying the history of Blacks in America is certainly one-of-a-nearly-infinite valid approaches to getting a handle on what happened.

Frankly, Squeeze, I can't understand why such a subset of history would bother you.


----------



## Snookie

yidnar said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> peanut butter is a recipe not an invention.
Click to expand...

 
Recipes can be copyrighted.


----------



## aplcr0331

Snookie said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> peanut butter is a recipe not an invention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Recipes can be copyrighted*.
Click to expand...


They sure can, luckily this one was too huh?

There was a patent (#306727 if you'd like to see for yourself) issued to Marcellus Gilmore Edson of Montreal, Quebec in 1884, for a process of milling roasted peanuts between heated surfaces until the peanuts reached a fluid or semi-fluid state. As the product cooled, it set into what Edson described as a consistency like that of butter, lard, or ointment. In 1890, George A. Bayle Jr., owner of a food business in St. Louis, manufactured peanut butter and sold it out of barrels. J.H. Kellogg, of cereal fame, secured US patent #580787 (you know you can look up patents on things on government websites, right? They're easy to find) in 1897 for his Process of Preparing Nutmeal, which produced a pasty adhesive substance that Kellogg called nut-butter. And all of these were done before Carver even started his peanut research, in what 1903 or so.


----------



## aplcr0331

And since you guys are nothing but consistent, I'll help you out.

"Lies, lies, lies you racist propagandist, racist! Go back to Stormfront!"

Always with the name calling but never a refutation of what is presented.


----------



## Snookie

aplcr0331 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> peanut butter is a recipe not an invention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Recipes can be copyrighted*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure can, luckily this one was too huh?
> 
> There was a patent (#306727 if you'd like to see for yourself) issued to Marcellus Gilmore Edson of Montreal, Quebec in 1884, for a process of milling roasted peanuts between heated surfaces until the peanuts reached &#8220;a fluid or semi-fluid state.&#8221; As the product cooled, it set into what Edson described as &#8220;a consistency like that of butter, lard, or ointment.&#8221; In 1890, George A. Bayle Jr., owner of a food business in St. Louis, manufactured peanut butter and sold it out of barrels. J.H. Kellogg, of cereal fame, secured US patent #580787 (you know you can look up patents on things on government websites, right? They're easy to find) in 1897 for his &#8220;Process of Preparing Nutmeal,&#8221; which produced a &#8220;pasty adhesive substance&#8221; that Kellogg called &#8220;nut-butter.&#8221; And all of these were done before Carver even started his peanut research, in what 1903 or so.
Click to expand...

 
Many inventions are stolen from ordinary people by corporations. Money rules!


----------



## Trajan

squeeze berry said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how Black history month is going in say, this Compton school, where in the parents collected the requisite  number of signatures to enact a Parent trigger, before Jerry Brown re-rigged the rules/packed the Board to fuck them over-
> 
> 
> March 2, 2011
> 
> Crushing Hopes in Compton
> The empire strikes back against 'parent trigger.'
> 
> As we reported in December, a majority of parents (more than 250) have exercised their right under a new state law to petition to replace the administrators at McKinley Elementary school in Compton, California and invite a charter-school operator to take over.
> 
> McKinley is one of the worst schools in one of the worst-performing districts in the country. Fewer than half of the Compton Unified School District's students graduate from high school, and only 3.3% of those graduates are eligible to attend California's public universities. The parents want McKinley to be run by Celerity Educational Group, which operates three high-performing charters in the Los Angeles area.
> 
> The educational empire has not taken this well. At a PTA meeting teachers urged parents to rescind their petitions, and during school hours they pressured students whose parents supported the trigger effort.
> 
> When that intimidation failed, the school district suddenly came up with a new signature-verification process. The district required parentsmany of whom work multiple jobsto show up at McKinley at appointed times on one of two days. It also required parents to bring official photo identification, knowing that some of them are illegal immigrants. (The Supreme Court said schools must educate children of illegals in Plyler v. Doe, 1982.)
> 
> The parents have sued to stop this harassment. "This is akin to an elected official who is subject to a recall petition requiring that each voter meet with his office," said their legal team from Kirkland & Ellis, which is working pro bono. "The District intends to make it more difficult to petition a local school for reform than vote for President of the United States."
> 
> A judge issued a temporary restraining order stopping the district's verification gambit, so the empire struck back again, declaring last week at a hastily-called community meeting that every petition had been disqualified on technicalities: Some legal code numbers were mistyped, for example, and some petitions weren't stapled. Really. The parents will now also challenge this in court.
> 
> Meanwhile, the powers in Sacramento are trying to undermine parent trigger statewide. On his first day in office, Governor Jerry Brown replaced seven reform members of the state board of education with union allies, including a lobbyist for the California Teachers Association. The new board immediately announced that it would write new rules to govern the parent trigger law, throwing out eight months of work by the previous board.
> 
> 
> more at-
> 
> Review & Outlook: Crushing Hopes in Compton - WSJ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if the parents would pull the trigger......
> 
> a charter school is not going to magically inject 30 IQ points into every student, motivate the students to learn or increase positive parental involvement.
> 
> It just doesn't work that way.
> 
> PS your link is broken
Click to expand...


I never said it did...hello, was that the point?

so screw it,  who gives a shit...is that it?


Not the Democrats who tell us its the cons that hate people of color, woman, oldsters etc....



PS- you need a subscription to read it...you'll have to trust me it says what it says...*shrugs*


----------



## KR811

S.J. said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't hire the right 'ones'. Maybe the salary and benefits package you were offering was only enough to attract low skilled workers of any color and you got what you paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> Skill has nothing to do with it.  I'm talking entry level here, no experience necessary (which they rarely have).   They don't want to work, that's the problem.  And I'm in business to make money, not seek out black people to give jobs to.  I'll give anybody an opportunity, regardless of their race, but if they don't wanna work, fuck 'em.  I fire their worthless ass.
Click to expand...


Why do most shit talkers online claim they have a 'business'?


----------



## KR811

Unkotare said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, God forbid anyone should mention the word "responsibility" to a black person.  That would be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God (which doesn't exist) forbid that a white supremacist can accept a black person who is responsible. That would not fit with their retarded worldview.
> 
> It wouldn't be surprising if S.J. and Matthew were devout Christians (Jesus Freaks).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your anti-religion bigotry isn't necessary and really doesn't belong in this discussion. Unless you are trying to prove you can be as stupid as S.J. in your own way.
Click to expand...


Christianity is one main reasons why idiots like Matthew and S.J. think the way that they do. Given the history of America, it's baffling why the majority of black people become Christians or Muslims. Christians used to (and some still) call non-whites subhuman and used the bible to justify it.

But fine, I'll keep my religious views out of this board, unless topic or post calls for it.


----------



## squeeze berry

editec said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The study of BLACK HISTORY is a subset of the study of AMERICAN history.
> 
> One doesn't really need a BLACK FOCUSED history to get it that the BLACKS were screwed, and that the process of screwing them was perverting our republic since inception.
> 
> But studying SUBSETS of history is something that is done in history.  All sorts of topic/issue specifric history are needed for that dicipline.
> 
> Some historians study US military history, and I don't see anybody bitching about that.
> 
> Some historians focus on ecopnomic history and that's no problem.
> 
> *But BLACK history pisses some people off.
> 
> Why?*Because they don't understand history or why and how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it's hypocritical and racist and being shoved down our throats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so if an historian focuses his attention on *Military history* that makes them hypocritical and *a militarist?!*
> 
> I don't think you really understand the obligation and responsibility of history, amigo.
> 
> The study of history is basically the study of EVERYTHING that happened.
> 
> Given how large that subject is, scholars tend to specialize in specific aspects of history.
> 
> An historian could, as but one example, become a scholar is the history of the POTATO.
> 
> Sounds like a  rather silly subject for a real historian, doesn't it?
> 
> Nevertheless, I invite you to read the following books, why?
> 
> Because the Potato has a fabulous history, and as history is the study of everything and the lowly POTATO actually does play an inportant part in the history of mankind.
> 
> AS in Google
> 
> Now when it comes to the history of the USA?
> 
> Well studying the history of Blacks in America is certainly one-of-a-nearly-infinite valid approaches to getting a handle on what happened.
> 
> Frankly, Squeeze, I can't understand why such a subset of history would bother you.
Click to expand...


when is military history month?


PS it's not that this sub-set exists it's the fact that public schools are REQUIRED to celebrate/study each February.


----------



## squeeze berry

Trajan said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how Black history month is going in say, this Compton school, where in the parents collected the requisite  number of signatures to enact a Parent trigger, before Jerry Brown re-rigged the rules/packed the Board to fuck them over-
> 
> 
> March 2, 2011
> 
> Crushing Hopes in Compton
> The empire strikes back against 'parent trigger.'
> 
> As we reported in December, a majority of parents (more than 250) have exercised their right under a new state law to petition to replace the administrators at McKinley Elementary school in Compton, California and invite a charter-school operator to take over.
> 
> McKinley is one of the worst schools in one of the worst-performing districts in the country. Fewer than half of the Compton Unified School District's students graduate from high school, and only 3.3% of those graduates are eligible to attend California's public universities. The parents want McKinley to be run by Celerity Educational Group, which operates three high-performing charters in the Los Angeles area.
> 
> The educational empire has not taken this well. At a PTA meeting teachers urged parents to rescind their petitions, and during school hours they pressured students whose parents supported the trigger effort.
> 
> When that intimidation failed, the school district suddenly came up with a new signature-verification process. The district required parentsmany of whom work multiple jobsto show up at McKinley at appointed times on one of two days. It also required parents to bring official photo identification, knowing that some of them are illegal immigrants. (The Supreme Court said schools must educate children of illegals in Plyler v. Doe, 1982.)
> 
> The parents have sued to stop this harassment. "This is akin to an elected official who is subject to a recall petition requiring that each voter meet with his office," said their legal team from Kirkland & Ellis, which is working pro bono. "The District intends to make it more difficult to petition a local school for reform than vote for President of the United States."
> 
> A judge issued a temporary restraining order stopping the district's verification gambit, so the empire struck back again, declaring last week at a hastily-called community meeting that every petition had been disqualified on technicalities: Some legal code numbers were mistyped, for example, and some petitions weren't stapled. Really. The parents will now also challenge this in court.
> 
> Meanwhile, the powers in Sacramento are trying to undermine parent trigger statewide. On his first day in office, Governor Jerry Brown replaced seven reform members of the state board of education with union allies, including a lobbyist for the California Teachers Association. The new board immediately announced that it would write new rules to govern the parent trigger law, throwing out eight months of work by the previous board.
> 
> 
> more at-
> 
> Review & Outlook: Crushing Hopes in Compton - WSJ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if the parents would pull the trigger......
> 
> a charter school is not going to magically inject 30 IQ points into every student, motivate the students to learn or increase positive parental involvement.
> 
> It just doesn't work that way.
> 
> PS your link is broken
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said it did...hello, was that the point?
> 
> so screw it,  who gives a shit...is that it?
> 
> 
> Not the Democrats who tell us its the cons that hate people of color, woman, oldsters etc....
> 
> 
> 
> PS- you need a subscription to read it...you'll have to trust me it says what it says...*shrugs*
Click to expand...


hello, what was your point? 

it was off topic


----------



## aplcr0331

Snookie said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Recipes can be copyrighted*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sure can, luckily this one was too huh?
> 
> There was a patent (#306727 if you'd like to see for yourself) issued to Marcellus Gilmore Edson of Montreal, Quebec in 1884, for a process of milling roasted peanuts between heated surfaces until the peanuts reached a fluid or semi-fluid state. As the product cooled, it set into what Edson described as a consistency like that of butter, lard, or ointment. In 1890, George A. Bayle Jr., owner of a food business in St. Louis, manufactured peanut butter and sold it out of barrels. J.H. Kellogg, of cereal fame, secured US patent #580787 (you know you can look up patents on things on government websites, right? They're easy to find) in 1897 for his Process of Preparing Nutmeal, which produced a pasty adhesive substance that Kellogg called nut-butter. And all of these were done before Carver even started his peanut research, in what 1903 or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Many inventions are stolen from ordinary people by corporations. Money rules*!
Click to expand...


So, you're saying that George Washington Carver was a thief? Interesting, I'm not sure I buy that one. He seems like a more honorable man than that.

Or, are you saying that people from the past had a time machine and went forward into the future and took GWC "invention" and then went back to the past to apply for the patents?

Which is it, thief or time-travel?


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Chicago Murders 2012 | Breaking News for Black America


----------



## Unkotare

KR811 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God (which doesn't exist) forbid that a white supremacist can accept a black person who is responsible. That would not fit with their retarded worldview.
> 
> It wouldn't be surprising if S.J. and Matthew were devout Christians (Jesus Freaks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your anti-religion bigotry isn't necessary and really doesn't belong in this discussion. Unless you are trying to prove you can be as stupid as S.J. in your own way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christianity is one main reasons why idiots like Matthew and S.J. think the way that they do.
Click to expand...



Bullshit. There is nothing Christian about their hate - or yours.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

The black-on-black crime epidemic | TBO.com


----------



## Snookie

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> The black-on-black crime epidemic | TBO.com


 
Sophism.

Did you know that most violent rimes are among family members?


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Snookie said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black-on-black crime epidemic | TBO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophism.
> 
> Did you know that most violent rimes are among family members?
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's a sick culture, that's for sure.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a racist idiot, and he's an insecure bigot. That makes you both cowards in your own ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Racist, racist, racist.  The default response to everything in your life.  And you people wonder why you're still on the bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't bother denying you are a racist, you idiot. And just who are "you people"?
Click to expand...

Black people who cry "racism" every time someone says something they don't want to hear.  And if you continue to deny any responsibility for your own failures, YOU are the idiot.


----------



## Jroc

I heard Rush Talking about this guy today, I thought it'd be a good idea to put him in this thread. Amazing man...He's from Detroit



> Carson's hand-eye coordination and three-dimensional reasoning skills made him a gifted surgeon.[1] After medical school, he became a neurosurgery resident at Johns Hopkins Hospital in Baltimore. Starting off as an adult neurosurgeon, Carson became more interested in pediatrics. He believed that with children, "what you see is what you get,[1] ... when theyre in pain they clearly show it with a frown on their face or when they are happy they show it by smiling brightly."
> 
> At age 33, he became the youngest major division director in Johns Hopkins history, as Director of Pediatric Neurosurgery. Carson's other surgical innovations have included the first intrauterine procedure to relieve pressure on the brain of a hydrocephalic fetal twin, and a hemispherectomy, in which a young girl suffering from uncontrollable seizures had one half of her brain removed.
> 
> In 1987, Carson made medical history by being the first surgeon to successfully separate conjoined twins (the Binder twins) who had been joined at the back of the head (craniopagus twins). The 70-member surgical team, led by Carson, worked for 22 hours. At the end, the twins were successfully separated and can now survive independently. Carson recalls:
> 
> I looked at that situation. I said, Why is it that this is such a disaster? and it was because they would always exsanguinate. They would bleed to death, and I said, There's got to be a way around that. These are modern times. This was back in 1987. I was talking to a friend of mine, who was a cardiothoracic surgeon, who was the chief of the division, and I said, You guys operate on the heart in babies, how do you keep them from exsanguinating and he says, Well, we put them in hypothermic arrest. I said, Is there any reason that  if we were doing a set of Siamese twins that were joined at the head  that we couldn't put them into hypothermic arrest, at the appropriate time, when we're likely to lose a lot of blood? and he said, No way . I said, Wow, this is great. Then I said, Why am I putting my time into this? I'm not going to see any Siamese twins. So I kind of forgot about it, and lo and behold, two months later, along came these doctors from Germany, presenting this case of Siamese twins. And, I was asked for my opinion, and I then began to explain the techniques that should be used, and how we would incorporate hypothermic arrest, and everybody said Wow! That sounds like it might work. And, my colleagues and I, a few of us went over to Germany. We looked at the twins. We actually put in scalp expanders, and five months later we brought them over and did the operation, and lo and behold, it worked.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> Carson has received numerous honors and many awards over the years, including over 61 honorary doctorate degrees. He was also a member of the American Academy of Achievement, the Horatio Alger Association of Distinguished Americans, the Alpha Omega Alpha Honor Medical Society, the Yale Corporation (the governing body of Yale University), and other prestigious organizations. He sits on many boards including the Board of Directors of Kellogg Company, Costco Wholesale Corporation, and America's Promise. He was also the president and co-founder of the Carson Scholars Fund, which recognizes young people of all backgrounds for exceptional academic and humanitarian accomplishments. In 2007, Carson was inducted into the Indiana Wesleyan University Society of World Changers and received an honorary doctorate while speaking at the university. He returned to IWU the following year when his friend, Tony Dungy, was also inducted into the society.[3] In 2006, he was awarded the Spingarn Medal from the NAACP.[4] On June 19, 2008, Carson received the Presidential Medal of Freedom from President George W. Bush. He is a recipient of the Ford's Theatre Lincoln Medal and the William E. Simon Prize for Philanthropic Leadership, and was elected to the Institute of Medicine (IOM) of the United States National Academy of Sciences.



Ben Carson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuYmhJUeoBE]Dr. Ben Carson's Inspiring Words - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist, racist, racist.  The default response to everything in your life.  And you people wonder why you're still on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother denying you are a racist, you idiot. And just who are "you people"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people who cry "racism" every time someone says something they don't want to hear.
Click to expand...





Why direct that "you people" towards me? Are you stupid?


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> And if you continue to deny any responsibility for your own failures, YOU are the idiot.





What failures?


----------



## Snookie

Jroc said:


> I heard Rush Talking about this guy today, I thought it'd be a good idea to put him in this thread. Amazing man...He's from Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson's hand-eye coordination and three-dimensional reasoning skills made him a gifted surgeon.[1] After medical school, he became a neurosurgery resident at Johns Hopkins Hospital in Baltimore. Starting off as an adult neurosurgeon, Carson became more interested in pediatrics. He believed that with children, "what you see is what you get,[1] ... when theyre in pain they clearly show it with a frown on their face or when they are happy they show it by smiling brightly."
> 
> At age 33, he became the youngest major division director in Johns Hopkins history, as Director of Pediatric Neurosurgery. Carson's other surgical innovations have included the first intrauterine procedure to relieve pressure on the brain of a hydrocephalic fetal twin, and a hemispherectomy, in which a young girl suffering from uncontrollable seizures had one half of her brain removed.
> 
> In 1987, Carson made medical history by being the first surgeon to successfully separate conjoined twins (the Binder twins) who had been joined at the back of the head (craniopagus twins). The 70-member surgical team, led by Carson, worked for 22 hours. At the end, the twins were successfully separated and can now survive independently. Carson recalls:
> 
> I looked at that situation. I said, Why is it that this is such a disaster? and it was because they would always exsanguinate. They would bleed to death, and I said, There's got to be a way around that. These are modern times. This was back in 1987. I was talking to a friend of mine, who was a cardiothoracic surgeon, who was the chief of the division, and I said, You guys operate on the heart in babies, how do you keep them from exsanguinating and he says, Well, we put them in hypothermic arrest. I said, Is there any reason that  if we were doing a set of Siamese twins that were joined at the head  that we couldn't put them into hypothermic arrest, at the appropriate time, when we're likely to lose a lot of blood? and he said, No way . I said, Wow, this is great. Then I said, Why am I putting my time into this? I'm not going to see any Siamese twins. So I kind of forgot about it, and lo and behold, two months later, along came these doctors from Germany, presenting this case of Siamese twins. And, I was asked for my opinion, and I then began to explain the techniques that should be used, and how we would incorporate hypothermic arrest, and everybody said Wow! That sounds like it might work. And, my colleagues and I, a few of us went over to Germany. We looked at the twins. We actually put in scalp expanders, and five months later we brought them over and did the operation, and lo and behold, it worked.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> Carson has received numerous honors and many awards over the years, including over 61 honorary doctorate degrees. He was also a member of the American Academy of Achievement, the Horatio Alger Association of Distinguished Americans, the Alpha Omega Alpha Honor Medical Society, the Yale Corporation (the governing body of Yale University), and other prestigious organizations. He sits on many boards including the Board of Directors of Kellogg Company, Costco Wholesale Corporation, and America's Promise. He was also the president and co-founder of the Carson Scholars Fund, which recognizes young people of all backgrounds for exceptional academic and humanitarian accomplishments. In 2007, Carson was inducted into the Indiana Wesleyan University Society of World Changers and received an honorary doctorate while speaking at the university. He returned to IWU the following year when his friend, Tony Dungy, was also inducted into the society.[3] In 2006, he was awarded the Spingarn Medal from the NAACP.[4] On June 19, 2008, Carson received the Presidential Medal of Freedom from President George W. Bush. He is a recipient of the Ford's Theatre Lincoln Medal and the William E. Simon Prize for Philanthropic Leadership, and was elected to the Institute of Medicine (IOM) of the United States National Academy of Sciences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

 
Well, if rush talked about him he must be an Uncle Tom, imo.


----------



## Jroc

Snookie said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Rush Talking about this guy today, I thought it'd be a good idea to put him in this thread. Amazing man...He's from Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson's hand-eye coordination and three-dimensional reasoning skills made him a gifted surgeon.[1] After medical school, he became a neurosurgery resident at Johns Hopkins Hospital in Baltimore. Starting off as an adult neurosurgeon, Carson became more interested in pediatrics. He believed that with children, "what you see is what you get,[1] ... when theyre in pain they clearly show it with a frown on their face or when they are happy they show it by smiling brightly."
> 
> At age 33, he became the youngest major division director in Johns Hopkins history, as Director of Pediatric Neurosurgery. Carson's other surgical innovations have included the first intrauterine procedure to relieve pressure on the brain of a hydrocephalic fetal twin, and a hemispherectomy, in which a young girl suffering from uncontrollable seizures had one half of her brain removed.
> 
> In 1987, Carson made medical history by being the first surgeon to successfully separate conjoined twins (the Binder twins) who had been joined at the back of the head (craniopagus twins). The 70-member surgical team, led by Carson, worked for 22 hours. At the end, the twins were successfully separated and can now survive independently. Carson recalls:
> 
> I looked at that situation. I said, Why is it that this is such a disaster? and it was because they would always exsanguinate. They would bleed to death, and I said, There's got to be a way around that. These are modern times. This was back in 1987. I was talking to a friend of mine, who was a cardiothoracic surgeon, who was the chief of the division, and I said, You guys operate on the heart in babies, how do you keep them from exsanguinating and he says, Well, we put them in hypothermic arrest. I said, Is there any reason that  if we were doing a set of Siamese twins that were joined at the head  that we couldn't put them into hypothermic arrest, at the appropriate time, when we're likely to lose a lot of blood? and he said, No way . I said, Wow, this is great. Then I said, Why am I putting my time into this? I'm not going to see any Siamese twins. So I kind of forgot about it, and lo and behold, two months later, along came these doctors from Germany, presenting this case of Siamese twins. And, I was asked for my opinion, and I then began to explain the techniques that should be used, and how we would incorporate hypothermic arrest, and everybody said Wow! That sounds like it might work. And, my colleagues and I, a few of us went over to Germany. We looked at the twins. We actually put in scalp expanders, and five months later we brought them over and did the operation, and lo and behold, it worked.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> Carson has received numerous honors and many awards over the years, including over 61 honorary doctorate degrees. He was also a member of the American Academy of Achievement, the Horatio Alger Association of Distinguished Americans, the Alpha Omega Alpha Honor Medical Society, the Yale Corporation (the governing body of Yale University), and other prestigious organizations. He sits on many boards including the Board of Directors of Kellogg Company, Costco Wholesale Corporation, and America's Promise. He was also the president and co-founder of the Carson Scholars Fund, which recognizes young people of all backgrounds for exceptional academic and humanitarian accomplishments. In 2007, Carson was inducted into the Indiana Wesleyan University Society of World Changers and received an honorary doctorate while speaking at the university. He returned to IWU the following year when his friend, Tony Dungy, was also inducted into the society.[3] In 2006, he was awarded the Spingarn Medal from the NAACP.[4] On June 19, 2008, Carson received the Presidential Medal of Freedom from President George W. Bush. He is a recipient of the Ford's Theatre Lincoln Medal and the William E. Simon Prize for Philanthropic Leadership, and was elected to the Institute of Medicine (IOM) of the United States National Academy of Sciences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if rush talked about him he must be an Uncle Tom, imo.
Click to expand...


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Jroc

Snookie said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Rush Talking about this guy today, I thought it'd be a good idea to put him in this thread. Amazing man...He's from Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson's hand-eye coordination and three-dimensional reasoning skills made him a gifted surgeon.[1] After medical school, he became a neurosurgery resident at Johns Hopkins Hospital in Baltimore. Starting off as an adult neurosurgeon, Carson became more interested in pediatrics. He believed that with children, "what you see is what you get,[1] ... when theyre in pain they clearly show it with a frown on their face or when they are happy they show it by smiling brightly."
> 
> At age 33, he became the youngest major division director in Johns Hopkins history, as Director of Pediatric Neurosurgery. Carson's other surgical innovations have included the first intrauterine procedure to relieve pressure on the brain of a hydrocephalic fetal twin, and a hemispherectomy, in which a young girl suffering from uncontrollable seizures had one half of her brain removed.
> 
> In 1987, Carson made medical history by being the first surgeon to successfully separate conjoined twins (the Binder twins) who had been joined at the back of the head (craniopagus twins). The 70-member surgical team, led by Carson, worked for 22 hours. At the end, the twins were successfully separated and can now survive independently. Carson recalls:
> 
> I looked at that situation. I said, Why is it that this is such a disaster? and it was because they would always exsanguinate. They would bleed to death, and I said, There's got to be a way around that. These are modern times. This was back in 1987. I was talking to a friend of mine, who was a cardiothoracic surgeon, who was the chief of the division, and I said, You guys operate on the heart in babies, how do you keep them from exsanguinating and he says, Well, we put them in hypothermic arrest. I said, Is there any reason that  if we were doing a set of Siamese twins that were joined at the head  that we couldn't put them into hypothermic arrest, at the appropriate time, when we're likely to lose a lot of blood? and he said, No way . I said, Wow, this is great. Then I said, Why am I putting my time into this? I'm not going to see any Siamese twins. So I kind of forgot about it, and lo and behold, two months later, along came these doctors from Germany, presenting this case of Siamese twins. And, I was asked for my opinion, and I then began to explain the techniques that should be used, and how we would incorporate hypothermic arrest, and everybody said Wow! That sounds like it might work. And, my colleagues and I, a few of us went over to Germany. We looked at the twins. We actually put in scalp expanders, and five months later we brought them over and did the operation, and lo and behold, it worked.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> Carson has received numerous honors and many awards over the years, including over 61 honorary doctorate degrees. He was also a member of the American Academy of Achievement, the Horatio Alger Association of Distinguished Americans, the Alpha Omega Alpha Honor Medical Society, the Yale Corporation (the governing body of Yale University), and other prestigious organizations. He sits on many boards including the Board of Directors of Kellogg Company, Costco Wholesale Corporation, and America's Promise. He was also the president and co-founder of the Carson Scholars Fund, which recognizes young people of all backgrounds for exceptional academic and humanitarian accomplishments. In 2007, Carson was inducted into the Indiana Wesleyan University Society of World Changers and received an honorary doctorate while speaking at the university. He returned to IWU the following year when his friend, Tony Dungy, was also inducted into the society.[3] In 2006, he was awarded the Spingarn Medal from the NAACP.[4] On June 19, 2008, Carson received the Presidential Medal of Freedom from President George W. Bush. He is a recipient of the Ford's Theatre Lincoln Medal and the William E. Simon Prize for Philanthropic Leadership, and was elected to the Institute of Medicine (IOM) of the United States National Academy of Sciences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if rush talked about him he must be an Uncle Tom, imo.
Click to expand...


This guy is one of the most brilliant Brain surgeons in the world and this is what you have to say? You're no better than the other racists


----------



## High_Gravity

Jroc said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Rush Talking about this guy today, I thought it'd be a good idea to put him in this thread. Amazing man...He's from Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rush talked about him he must be an Uncle Tom, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is one of the most brilliant Brain surgeons in the world and this is what you have to say? You're no better than the other racists
Click to expand...


This thread is full of racist faggots, Dr. Carson will NEVER get any credit here.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Dr. Carson is guilty of "acting white".  He decided to leave the plantation.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother denying you are a racist, you idiot. And just who are "you people"?
> 
> 
> 
> Black people who cry "racism" every time someone says something they don't want to hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why direct that "you people" towards me? Are you stupid?
Click to expand...

It includes white people who do it too.  I have no idea what color you are, nor do I care.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

It never ceases to amaze how the mere mention of the term "Black History Month" gets some republicans foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people who cry "racism" every time someone says something they don't want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why direct that "you people" towards me? Are you stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It includes white people who do it too.  I have no idea what color you are, nor do I care.
Click to expand...



You obviously care, and you obviously posted based on a stupid assumption, you pathetic loser.


----------



## Unkotare

ArmyCowboy said:


> It never ceases to amaze how the mere mention of the term "Black History Month" gets some republicans foaming at the mouth.



Don't try to suggest these racist idiots represent the Republican Party. They don't.


----------



## Snookie

Jroc said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Rush Talking about this guy today, I thought it'd be a good idea to put him in this thread. Amazing man...He's from Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rush talked about him he must be an Uncle Tom, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is one of the most brilliant Brain surgeons in the world and this is what you have to say? You're no better than the other racists
Click to expand...

 
He sold out to the neo-cons.


----------



## S.J.

Snookie said:


> Well, if rush talked about him he must be an Uncle Tom, imo.


There's a big part of the problem right there.  When any black man succeeds on his own, through hard work and self-reliance, he is considered an Uncle Tom by the left because he takes away their argument that they can't succeed without a handout from the government.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why direct that "you people" towards me? Are you stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> It includes white people who do it too.  I have no idea what color you are, nor do I care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously care, and you obviously posted based on a stupid assumption, you pathetic loser.
Click to expand...

You probably are black, but one thing is for sure.  You are a stupid S.O.A.B.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

Unkotare said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze how the mere mention of the term "Black History Month" gets some republicans foaming at the mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to suggest these racist idiots represent the Republican Party. They don't.
Click to expand...


Represent? No, that's why I stated "some republicans."

They do tend to identify with the GOP, though.


----------



## Snookie

S.J. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rush talked about him he must be an Uncle Tom, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big part of the problem right there. When any black man succeeds on his own, through hard work and self-reliance, he is considered an Uncle Tom by the left because he takes away their argument that they can't succeed without a handout from the government.
Click to expand...

 
rush limbaugh talking point> you.


----------



## Pheonixops

katsteve2012 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democratic party nor the Republican party are the root cause of what
> has hindered the black community. The political system is comprised of a left wing and a right wing attached to one stinking bird.
> 
> The civil rights movement itself focused way too much on "extending an olive branch" *as opposed to focusing on self reliance through economic empowerment by creating business opportunities and recirculating black capital within black communities.*
> 
> *It is a travesty that less than 1% of the businesses in predominately black communities are owned by blacks. *
> 
> *This a capitalist society, and without "capital"*, a community will remain powerless until it empowers itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent points. In some ways, it seems that 'integration' (in the business sense) led to the downfall of many 'Black owned businesses'. A lot of times people want what they can't or couldn't have. Sometimes some of those 'Black owned businesses' took advantage of segregation and price gouged the very same people in their community.
> 
> Yes there was in fact a downside of black business ownership during segregation, however, pricing structures in the privately/family owned sector are always less competitive compared to those in the mass merchant channel.
> 
> Some of the highest  pricing that I have ever seen has been in places like Chinatown, and Little Saigon in parts of Los Angeles. But the trade off is that these businesses are owned by Asians, and they support each other.
> 
> When new immigrants arrive, they are put to work in a network of family and friends, and supported while they build  capital to start yet another business in their community.
> 
> 
> I can recall my Grandfather being angry when he talked about the bus boycott in the south.
> 
> Over and over, he used to say, "our southern black brothers would rather sell out just to ride the bus with whites that hate them instead of walking for awhile and starting their own bus company. There  is no honor in groveling".
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at cities like Tulsa (Black Wall Street) one can see how 'Black businesses' excelled. Fortunately today, depending on the business or service, one CAN start their own business without a lot of capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Very true, but unfortunately, in too many of our communities there is a zero black business growth rate*.
Click to expand...


Yes that is a sad thing. Sometimes people in those communities need to crawl before they walk. School, trade, work, gain experience, innovate, and start your own business.


----------



## Pheonixops

yidnar said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> peanut butter is a recipe  not an invention.
Click to expand...


Here, educate yourself:
George Washington Carver


----------



## ScienceRocks

Why won't people do some research? Most of this were invented by whites, east asians or somone else earlier. Not saying that blacks didn't invent. Let's give credit when it is due and be truthful.

Say what ever but at least I've spent time researching this subject.


----------



## Snookie

Matthew said:


> Why won't people do some research? Most of this were invented by whites, east asians or somone else earlier. Not saying that blacks didn't invent. Let's give credit when it is due and be truthful.
> 
> Say what ever but at least I've spent time researching this subject.


 
Your avatar gives you away.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Snookie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't people do some research? Most of this were invented by whites, east asians or somone else earlier. Not saying that blacks didn't invent. Let's give credit when it is due and be truthful.
> 
> Say what ever but at least I've spent time researching this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avatar gives you away.
Click to expand...


That is the height of your ability to debate. You're a joke.  Honestly, that's how a 12 year old debates. 

I've spent hundreds of hours researching this topic.


----------



## Pheonixops

Jroc said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Rush Talking about this guy today, I thought it'd be a good idea to put him in this thread. Amazing man...He's from Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rush talked about him he must be an Uncle Tom, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that supposed to mean?
Click to expand...


Maybe they were joking.


----------



## Pheonixops

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Dr. Carson is guilty of "acting white".  He decided to leave the plantation.



What is "acting White"? What 'plantation' are you referring to? Are there still slaves working for free and out of fear of being whipped and tortured? A slave just couldn't "leave a plantation" without his White masters permission. If they were caught most of the time by White 'paddy rollers' they were bound, beaten, tortured, and returned to their masters to do manual labor. Where is this LITERALLY happening in the United States today?

People can take that insulting plantation reference they use against "the Blacks" and shove it up their asses.


----------



## Pheonixops

Snookie said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rush talked about him he must be an Uncle Tom, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is one of the most brilliant Brain surgeons in the world and this is what you have to say? You're no better than the other racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sold out to the neo-cons.
Click to expand...


How did he do that?


----------



## aplcr0331

Snookie said:


> Well, if rush talked about him he must be an Uncle Tom, imo.



Unbelievable.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It includes white people who do it too.  I have no idea what color you are, nor do I care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously care, and you obviously posted based on a stupid assumption, you pathetic loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably are black, .
Click to expand...




There it is again, the unmistakable sign of a truly illogical, juvenile moron. You are officially as stupid as shit.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Laser Cataract Surgery 
Patricia Bath "transformed eye surgery" by inventing the first laser device to treat cataracts in 1986? Nope. Use of lasers to treat cataracts in the eye began to develop in the mid 1970s. M.M. Krasnov of Russia reported the first such procedure in 1975. One of the earliest US patents for laser cataract removal (#3,982,541) was issued to Francis L'Esperance in 1976. In later years, a number of experimenters worked independently on laser devices for removing cataracts, including Daniel Eichenbaum, whose work became the basis of the Paradigm Photon&#8482; device; and Jack Dodick, whose Dodick Laser PhotoLysis System eventually became the first laser unit to win FDA approval for cataract removal in the United States. Still, the majority of cataract surgeries continue to be performed using ultrasound devices, not lasers. 
Black Invention Myths

http://www.discoveriesinmedicine.com...t-Surgery.html

It's not the site the info is posted on, but the patent that's important.  I'll admit that blacks may of made some improvements to a few things! But within a white society. Could they even make the educational system to create the thought process within the negro socities? That's what's important! 


Well, for myth 5.

1608 Telescope


File:Hans Lippershey.jpg 
Hans Lippershey

Hans Lippershey created and disseminated the first practical telescope. Crude telescopes and spyglasses may have been created much earlier, but Lippershey is believed to be the first to apply for a patent for his design (beating out Jacob Metius by a few weeks) and make it available for general use in 1608. He failed to receive a patent but was handsomely rewarded by the Dutch government for copies of his design. A description of Lippershey's instrument quickly reached Galileo Galilei, who created a working design in 1609, with which he made the observations found in his Sidereus Nuncius of 1610.

There is a legend that Lippershey's children actually discovered the telescope while playing with flawed lenses in their father's workshop, but this may be apocryphal.

Lippershey crater, on the Moon, is named after him.[1]


"Hans Lippershey was born in Wesel, in western Germany, in 1570. He settled in Middelburg, the capital of the province of Zeeland in the Netherlands, in 1594, married the same year and became a citizen of Zeeland in 1602. During that time he became a master lens grinder and spectacle maker and established a shop. He remained in Middelburg until his death in September 1619." Hans Lippershey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...nd_discoveries




Myth 3# 
In 1860, an Italian named Antonio Meucci first demonstrated his working telephone, (though he called it the "teletrofono," mostly because Italians are wacky). Eleven years later, (still five years before Bell's phone came out), he filed a temporary patent on his invention. In 1874, Meucci failed to send in the $10 necessary to renew his patent, because he was sick and poor and Italian. 

Read more: 5 Famous Inventors (Who Stole Their Big Idea) | Cracked.com http://www.cracked.com/article_16072...#ixzz1mZkL8SwV


----------



## aplcr0331

Pheonixops said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Carson is guilty of "acting white".  He decided to leave the plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "acting White"? What 'plantation' are you referring to? Are there still slaves working for free and out of fear of being whipped and tortured? A slave just couldn't "leave a plantation" without his White masters permission. If they were caught most of the time by White 'paddy rollers' they were bound, beaten, tortured, and returned to their masters to do manual labor. Where is this LITERALLY happening in the United States today?
> 
> People can take that insulting plantation reference they use against "the Blacks" and shove it up their asses.
Click to expand...


There's a school of thought going around that keeping poor black people on government assistance is akin to them being on the "plantation". They won't go it on their own and have to rely on their "master" (.gov) for all of their needs. 

You've never heard of black people being accused of "acting white" or being called an "uncle tom"? I doubt that very much.

Nobody really thinks, says, or implies that someone is literally on a plantation in the country today.


----------



## Unkotare

ArmyCowboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze how the mere mention of the term "Black History Month" gets some republicans foaming at the mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to suggest these racist idiots represent the Republican Party. They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Represent? No, that's why I stated "some republicans."
> 
> They do tend to identify with the GOP, though.
Click to expand...



They are not welcome by normal, clear-thinking Republicans.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Peanut butter was discovered by the Mayans. lol


----------



## Pheonixops

S.J. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rush talked about him he must be an Uncle Tom, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big part of the problem right there.  When any black man succeeds on his own, through hard work and self-reliance, he is considered an Uncle Tom by the left because he takes away their argument that they can't succeed without a handout from the government.
Click to expand...


That's such a crock of shit. I have PLENTY of successful Black, left wing, democrat voting, lawyers, police, teachers, and small business owners. Only losers of any race have a problem with people who achieve success. It's when some of those Black guys sell their soul to the Devil  is when they get a vapid response from other Black people. Here's an example of a statement from a sellout Uncle Tom (Jesse Lee Peterson), who makes inaccurate, blanket generalizations about Black people.

"One of the things that I would do is *take all black people back to the South *and* put them on the plantation *so they would *understand the ethic of working*," Peterson told The Huffington Post's Black Voices on Tuesday afternoon. "I'm going to *put them all on the plantation*. They need a good hard education on what it is to work."

People like Cain, West, and the asshole above make those stupid insults and blanket generalization to appease the white bigots in their party. They do it to serve as proxies for those bigots and they do it so they can have personal gain at the expense of insulting pretty much a whole race of people with inaccurate generalizations used by bigots.


----------



## Pheonixops

Matthew said:


> Why won't people do some research? Most of this were invented by whites, east asians or somone else earlier. Not saying that blacks didn't invent. Let's give credit when it is due and be truthful.
> 
> Say what ever but at least I've spent time researching this subject.



That's great, why don't you illuminate people with some specific examples?


----------



## Jroc

Pheonixops said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is one of the most brilliant Brain surgeons in the world and this is what you have to say? You're no better than the other racists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sold out to the neo-cons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he do that?
Click to expand...


You'll have a long wait for that answer, as IO doubt this person even knew who Dr Carson was.


----------



## Jroc

Pheonixops said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rush talked about him he must be an Uncle Tom, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big part of the problem right there.  When any black man succeeds on his own, through hard work and self-reliance, he is considered an Uncle Tom by the left because he takes away their argument that they can't succeed without a handout from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's such a crock of shit. I have PLENTY of successful Black, left wing, democrat voting, lawyers, police, teachers, and small business owners. Only losers of any race have a problem with people who achieve success. It's when some of those Black guys sell their soul to the Devil  is when they get a vapid response from other Black people. Here's an example of a statement from a sellout Uncle Tom (Jesse Lee Peterson), who makes inaccurate, blanket generalizations about Black people.
> 
> "One of the things that I would do is *take all black people back to the South *and* put them on the plantation *so they would *understand the ethic of working*," Peterson told The Huffington Post's Black Voices on Tuesday afternoon. "I'm going to *put them all on the plantation*. They need a good hard education on what it is to work."
> 
> People like Cain, West, and the asshole above make those stupid insults and blanket generalization to appease the white bigots in their party. They do it to serve as proxies for those bigots and they do it so they can have personal gain at the expense of insulting pretty much a whole race of people with inaccurate generalizations used by bigots.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mbKRvED41g]A message to the Black Militants: You're The Uncle Toms! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pheonixops

aplcr0331 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Carson is guilty of "acting white".  He decided to leave the plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "acting White"? What 'plantation' are you referring to? Are there still slaves working for free and out of fear of being whipped and tortured? A slave just couldn't "leave a plantation" without his White masters permission. If they were caught most of the time by White 'paddy rollers' they were bound, beaten, tortured, and returned to their masters to do manual labor. Where is this LITERALLY happening in the United States today?
> 
> People can take that insulting plantation reference they use against "the Blacks" and shove it up their asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There's a school of thought going around that keeping poor black people on government assistance is akin to them being on the "plantation". They won't go it on their own and have to rely on their "master" (.gov) for all of their needs.*
> 
> You've never heard of black people being accused of "acting white" or being called an "uncle tom"? I doubt that very much.
> 
> Nobody really thinks, says, or implies that someone is literally on a plantation in the country today.
Click to expand...


That's why it's an insulting analogy. The Blacks on the plantation supported the master's livelihood and family under the use of inhumane force. Black people aren't the only ones who are dependent on government, Black people aren't forced to go on government assistance. Why do some people like to define the majority of hard working Black people by a minority of non working Black people who are on government assistance? Think about it. 

I've been accused of "acting White" before by SOME Black people. It happened when I was a young kid. Guess what; it was done by a VERY small MINORITY of Black people that I interacted with. You don't see me defining "the Blacks" as a whole by the actions of a minority of them. 

I know that they don't  think that they "literally think that someone is on a plantation". They just use that as another way of calling Black people who vote democrat *******. It's the PC way of doing it and done by people who are a piece of shit.


----------



## aplcr0331

Pheonixops said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is "acting White"? What 'plantation' are you referring to? Are there still slaves working for free and out of fear of being whipped and tortured? A slave just couldn't "leave a plantation" without his White masters permission. If they were caught most of the time by White 'paddy rollers' they were bound, beaten, tortured, and returned to their masters to do manual labor. Where is this LITERALLY happening in the United States today?
> 
> People can take that insulting plantation reference they use against "the Blacks" and shove it up their asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There's a school of thought going around that keeping poor black people on government assistance is akin to them being on the "plantation". They won't go it on their own and have to rely on their "master" (.gov) for all of their needs.*
> 
> You've never heard of black people being accused of "acting white" or being called an "uncle tom"? I doubt that very much.
> 
> Nobody really thinks, says, or implies that someone is literally on a plantation in the country today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why it's an insulting analogy. The Blacks on the plantation supported the master's livelihood and family under the use of inhumane force. Black people aren't the only ones who are dependent on government, Black people aren't forced to go on government assistance. Why do some people like to define the majority of hard working Black people by a minority of non working Black people who are on government assistance? Think about it.
> 
> I've been accused of "acting White" before by SOME Black people. It happened when I was a young kid. Guess what; it was done by a VERY small MINORITY of Black people that I interacted with. You don't see me defining "the Blacks" as a whole by the actions of a minority of them.
> 
> I know that they don't  think that they "literally think that someone is on a plantation". They just use that as another way of calling Black people who vote democrat *******. It's the PC way of doing it and done by people who are a piece of shit.
Click to expand...


I can see your point on why it would be insulting. 

Do you think it is ok for some black people to call Republican Blacks "Uncle Toms"? Or do you think that is insulting as well?


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Pheonixops said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is "acting White"? What 'plantation' are you referring to? Are there still slaves working for free and out of fear of being whipped and tortured? A slave just couldn't "leave a plantation" without his White masters permission. If they were caught most of the time by White 'paddy rollers' they were bound, beaten, tortured, and returned to their masters to do manual labor. Where is this LITERALLY happening in the United States today?
> 
> People can take that insulting plantation reference they use against "the Blacks" and shove it up their asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There's a school of thought going around that keeping poor black people on government assistance is akin to them being on the "plantation". They won't go it on their own and have to rely on their "master" (.gov) for all of their needs.*
> 
> You've never heard of black people being accused of "acting white" or being called an "uncle tom"? I doubt that very much.
> 
> Nobody really thinks, says, or implies that someone is literally on a plantation in the country today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why it's an insulting analogy. The Blacks on the plantation supported the master's livelihood and family under the use of inhumane force. Black people aren't the only ones who are dependent on government, Black people aren't forced to go on government assistance. Why do some people like to define the majority of hard working Black people by a minority of non working Black people who are on government assistance? Think about it.
> 
> I've been accused of "acting White" before by SOME Black people. It happened when I was a young kid. Guess what; it was done by a VERY small MINORITY of Black people that I interacted with. You don't see me defining "the Blacks" as a whole by the actions of a minority of them.
> 
> I know that they don't  think that they "literally think that someone is on a plantation". They just use that as another way of calling Black people who vote democrat *******. It's the PC way of doing it and done by people who are a piece of shit.
Click to expand...


What do you think of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton?


----------



## Pheonixops

Jroc said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big part of the problem right there.  When any black man succeeds on his own, through hard work and self-reliance, he is considered an Uncle Tom by the left because he takes away their argument that they can't succeed without a handout from the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's such a crock of shit. I have PLENTY of successful Black, left wing, democrat voting, lawyers, police, teachers, and small business owners. Only losers of any race have a problem with people who achieve success. It's when some of those Black guys sell their soul to the Devil  is when they get a vapid response from other Black people. Here's an example of a statement from a sellout Uncle Tom (Jesse Lee Peterson), who makes inaccurate, blanket generalizations about Black people.
> 
> "One of the things that I would do is *take all black people back to the South *and* put them on the plantation *so they would *understand the ethic of working*," Peterson told The Huffington Post's Black Voices on Tuesday afternoon. "I'm going to *put them all on the plantation*. They need a good hard education on what it is to work."
> 
> People like Cain, West, and the asshole above make those stupid insults and blanket generalization to appease the white bigots in their party. They do it to serve as proxies for those bigots and they do it so they can have personal gain at the expense of insulting pretty much a whole race of people with inaccurate generalizations used by bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mbKRvED41g]A message to the Black Militants: You're The Uncle Toms! - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I agree with much of what Mr. Steele said in that video. I would like to ask him the following:
What 'militants' is he referring to? The Black Panthers who were pretty proactive. The Black Muslims who were pretty proactive themselves? Or Martin Luther King Jr. who was in favor of government programs, reparations, and racial hiring quotas?


----------



## Immanuel

Snookie said:


> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013



I am all for more black history.  Teach it right along side history rather than for a single month attempting to make one race "feel good about themselves" while chopping another race "down to size".

The greatness of Martin Luther King Jr., Booker T. Washington, W. E. B. DuBois, Muhammed Ali etc. should be taught right along with all the other history of this great country.   Why single them out for one short month and then forget about them for the rest of the eleven months?  Oh yeah, I forget, we need to cut down that other race to size.

Sorry, I feel "Black History Month" is nothing more than racism and should have no place in a color blind society... a society we will never be allowed to enjoy.

Immie


----------



## Jroc

Pheonixops said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's such a crock of shit. I have PLENTY of successful Black, left wing, democrat voting, lawyers, police, teachers, and small business owners. Only losers of any race have a problem with people who achieve success. It's when some of those Black guys sell their soul to the Devil  is when they get a vapid response from other Black people. Here's an example of a statement from a sellout Uncle Tom (Jesse Lee Peterson), who makes inaccurate, blanket generalizations about Black people.
> 
> "One of the things that I would do is *take all black people back to the South *and* put them on the plantation *so they would *understand the ethic of working*," Peterson told The Huffington Post's Black Voices on Tuesday afternoon. "I'm going to *put them all on the plantation*. They need a good hard education on what it is to work."
> 
> People like Cain, West, and the asshole above make those stupid insults and blanket generalization to appease the white bigots in their party. They do it to serve as proxies for those bigots and they do it so they can have personal gain at the expense of insulting pretty much a whole race of people with inaccurate generalizations used by bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mbKRvED41g]A message to the Black Militants: You're The Uncle Toms! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with much of what Mr. Steele said in that video. I would like to ask him the following:
> What 'militants' is he referring to? The Black Panthers who were pretty proactive. The Black Muslims who were pretty proactive themselves? Or Martin Luther King Jr. who was in favor of government programs, reparations, and racial hiring quotas?
Click to expand...


Like i said ealrier MLK would be horrified at the state of the black family in this county



> "I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character."




Quotas? I don't think so


----------



## Jroc

Shelby Steele on the race hustlers..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTqeQ3XYIwI]Shelby Steele on Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pheonixops

aplcr0331 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There's a school of thought going around that keeping poor black people on government assistance is akin to them being on the "plantation". They won't go it on their own and have to rely on their "master" (.gov) for all of their needs.*
> 
> You've never heard of black people being accused of "acting white" or being called an "uncle tom"? I doubt that very much.
> 
> Nobody really thinks, says, or implies that someone is literally on a plantation in the country today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's an insulting analogy. The Blacks on the plantation supported the master's livelihood and family under the use of inhumane force. Black people aren't the only ones who are dependent on government, Black people aren't forced to go on government assistance. Why do some people like to define the majority of hard working Black people by a minority of non working Black people who are on government assistance? Think about it.
> 
> I've been accused of "acting White" before by SOME Black people. It happened when I was a young kid. Guess what; it was done by a VERY small MINORITY of Black people that I interacted with. You don't see me defining "the Blacks" as a whole by the actions of a minority of them.
> 
> I know that they don't  think that they "literally think that someone is on a plantation". They just use that as another way of calling Black people who vote democrat *******. It's the PC way of doing it and done by people who are a piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see your point on why it would be insulting.
> 
> Do you think it is ok for some black people to call Republican Blacks "Uncle Toms"? Or do you think that is insulting as well?
Click to expand...


Thank you for being open minded.

Are they calling specific Black Republicans 'Uncle Toms' or all or most Black Republicans 'Uncle Toms'? If it's the latter, then I think that they are ignorant bigots who are no more intelligent or less bigoted than the people who they are calling bigots. Colin Powell is someone who I admire, so is Tony Brown, they are both Republicans who are Black. I like Michael Steele as well, it's too bad that many republicans referred to him as "lazy" and "spending too much money". He had good ideas that in my opinion WOULD have expanded that allegorical 'big republican tent', instead he was shit on by not a few of his fellow republicans.


----------



## Too Tall

Snookie said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are in elementary school, they get plenty of black history. I'd like to see more math, science, logic and reasoning taught in our schools but that's probably racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of math, science, logic and reasoning in black history.
Click to expand...


What month is designated White History Month?


----------



## ScienceRocks

I wish they'd just teach the truth. History! I want us to Teach black inventions,  but make damn sure that we do so based on the facts or what they did to improve society. Do it fairly for whites too.

What's so hard to understand. Why smear the truth to make someone feel good? Is their history really so patheric that they can't be proud of it given straight????.


----------



## GuyPinestra

Snookie said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Rush Talking about this guy today, I thought it'd be a good idea to put him in this thread. Amazing man...He's from Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson's hand-eye coordination and three-dimensional reasoning skills made him a gifted surgeon.[1] After medical school, he became a neurosurgery resident at Johns Hopkins Hospital in Baltimore. Starting off as an adult neurosurgeon, Carson became more interested in pediatrics. He believed that with children, "what you see is what you get,[1] ... when theyre in pain they clearly show it with a frown on their face or when they are happy they show it by smiling brightly."
> 
> At age 33, he became the youngest major division director in Johns Hopkins history, as Director of Pediatric Neurosurgery. Carson's other surgical innovations have included the first intrauterine procedure to relieve pressure on the brain of a hydrocephalic fetal twin, and a hemispherectomy, in which a young girl suffering from uncontrollable seizures had one half of her brain removed.
> 
> In 1987, Carson made medical history by being the first surgeon to successfully separate conjoined twins (the Binder twins) who had been joined at the back of the head (craniopagus twins). The 70-member surgical team, led by Carson, worked for 22 hours. At the end, the twins were successfully separated and can now survive independently. Carson recalls:
> 
> I looked at that situation. I said, Why is it that this is such a disaster? and it was because they would always exsanguinate. They would bleed to death, and I said, There's got to be a way around that. These are modern times. This was back in 1987. I was talking to a friend of mine, who was a cardiothoracic surgeon, who was the chief of the division, and I said, You guys operate on the heart in babies, how do you keep them from exsanguinating and he says, Well, we put them in hypothermic arrest. I said, Is there any reason that  if we were doing a set of Siamese twins that were joined at the head  that we couldn't put them into hypothermic arrest, at the appropriate time, when we're likely to lose a lot of blood? and he said, No way . I said, Wow, this is great. Then I said, Why am I putting my time into this? I'm not going to see any Siamese twins. So I kind of forgot about it, and lo and behold, two months later, along came these doctors from Germany, presenting this case of Siamese twins. And, I was asked for my opinion, and I then began to explain the techniques that should be used, and how we would incorporate hypothermic arrest, and everybody said Wow! That sounds like it might work. And, my colleagues and I, a few of us went over to Germany. We looked at the twins. We actually put in scalp expanders, and five months later we brought them over and did the operation, and lo and behold, it worked.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> Carson has received numerous honors and many awards over the years, including over 61 honorary doctorate degrees. He was also a member of the American Academy of Achievement, the Horatio Alger Association of Distinguished Americans, the Alpha Omega Alpha Honor Medical Society, the Yale Corporation (the governing body of Yale University), and other prestigious organizations. He sits on many boards including the Board of Directors of Kellogg Company, Costco Wholesale Corporation, and America's Promise. He was also the president and co-founder of the Carson Scholars Fund, which recognizes young people of all backgrounds for exceptional academic and humanitarian accomplishments. In 2007, Carson was inducted into the Indiana Wesleyan University Society of World Changers and received an honorary doctorate while speaking at the university. He returned to IWU the following year when his friend, Tony Dungy, was also inducted into the society.[3] In 2006, he was awarded the Spingarn Medal from the NAACP.[4] On June 19, 2008, Carson received the Presidential Medal of Freedom from President George W. Bush. He is a recipient of the Ford's Theatre Lincoln Medal and the William E. Simon Prize for Philanthropic Leadership, and was elected to the Institute of Medicine (IOM) of the United States National Academy of Sciences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if rush talked about him *he must be an Uncle Tom*, imo.
Click to expand...


Looky there, another imbecile who was too stupid to read the book!


----------



## Pheonixops

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There's a school of thought going around that keeping poor black people on government assistance is akin to them being on the "plantation". They won't go it on their own and have to rely on their "master" (.gov) for all of their needs.*
> 
> You've never heard of black people being accused of "acting white" or being called an "uncle tom"? I doubt that very much.
> 
> Nobody really thinks, says, or implies that someone is literally on a plantation in the country today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's an insulting analogy. The Blacks on the plantation supported the master's livelihood and family under the use of inhumane force. Black people aren't the only ones who are dependent on government, Black people aren't forced to go on government assistance. Why do some people like to define the majority of hard working Black people by a minority of non working Black people who are on government assistance? Think about it.
> 
> I've been accused of "acting White" before by SOME Black people. It happened when I was a young kid. Guess what; it was done by a VERY small MINORITY of Black people that I interacted with. You don't see me defining "the Blacks" as a whole by the actions of a minority of them.
> 
> I know that they don't  think that they "literally think that someone is on a plantation". They just use that as another way of calling Black people who vote democrat *******. It's the PC way of doing it and done by people who are a piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton?
Click to expand...


One started out for all the right reasons and has stumbled and devolved like some people do. The other, in my opinion started out for all the wrong reasons stumbled on to some worthy causes and finally was honest with himself and finally went on to what he likes to do the most, entertainment. Like most people, they have their good points and bad points, they both kept and keep the conversation going, while they can be myopic and sometimes clownish with their focus they were brave enough at one time or another to "fight the good fight". God bless them, they did put their asses physically on the line. 
I may not agree with some of their tactics and some of their issues, but i respect them for doing a whole lot more than me to fight for justice even though like us all, they have had their failings.


----------



## Jroc

Pheonixops said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's an insulting analogy. The Blacks on the plantation supported the master's livelihood and family under the use of inhumane force. Black people aren't the only ones who are dependent on government, Black people aren't forced to go on government assistance. Why do some people like to define the majority of hard working Black people by a minority of non working Black people who are on government assistance? Think about it.
> 
> I've been accused of "acting White" before by SOME Black people. It happened when I was a young kid. Guess what; it was done by a VERY small MINORITY of Black people that I interacted with. You don't see me defining "the Blacks" as a whole by the actions of a minority of them.
> 
> I know that they don't  think that they "literally think that someone is on a plantation". They just use that as another way of calling Black people who vote democrat *******. It's the PC way of doing it and done by people who are a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One started out for all the right reasons and has stumbled and devolved like some people do. The other, in my opinion started out for all the wrong reasons stumbled on to some worthy causes and finally was honest with himself and finally went on to what he likes to do the most, entertainment. Like most people, they have their good points and bad points, they both kept and keep the conversation going, while they can be myopic and sometimes clownish with their focus they were brave enough at one time or another to "fight the good fight". God bless them, they did put their asses physically on the line.
> I may not agree with some of their tactics and some of their issues, but i respect them for doing a whole lot more than me to fight for justice even though like us all, they have had their failings.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.. Jessie Jackson way back might have been ok when he was with MLK now both are race hustlers who make money off the misery of others


----------



## Snookie

Matthew said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't people do some research? Most of this were invented by whites, east asians or somone else earlier. Not saying that blacks didn't invent. Let's give credit when it is due and be truthful.
> 
> Say what ever but at least I've spent time researching this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avatar gives you away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the height of your ability to debate. You're a joke.  Honestly, that's how a 12 year old debates.
> 
> I've spent hundreds of hours researching this topic.
Click to expand...

 
At stormfront?


----------



## Snookie

GuyPinestra said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Rush Talking about this guy today, I thought it'd be a good idea to put him in this thread. Amazing man...He's from Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rush talked about him *he must be an Uncle Tom*, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looky there, another imbecile who was too stupid to read the book!
Click to expand...

 
They all contain "Ragged Dick" propaganda.  Read one and you've read them all.


----------



## Pheonixops

Jroc said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> A message to the Black Militants: You're The Uncle Toms! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with much of what Mr. Steele said in that video. I would like to ask him the following:
> What 'militants' is he referring to? The Black Panthers who were pretty proactive. The Black Muslims who were pretty proactive themselves? Or Martin Luther King Jr. who was in favor of government programs, reparations, and racial hiring quotas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like i said ealrier MLK would be horrified at the state of the black family in this county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Quotas? I don't think so*
Click to expand...


Really?

*Myth #1: King wanted only equal rights, not special privileges and would have opposed affirmative action, quotas, reparations, and the other policies pursued by todays civil rights leadership.*

This is probably the most repeated myth about King. Writing on National Review Online, There Heritage Foundations Matthew Spalding wrote a piece entitled "Martin Luther Kings Conservative Mind," where he wrote, "An agenda that advocates quotas, counting by race and set-asides takes us away from King's vision."

The problem with this view is that King openly advocated quotas and racial set-asides. He wrote that the "Negro today is not struggling for some abstract, vague rights, but for concrete improvement in his way of life." When equal opportunity laws failed to achieve this, King looked for other ways. *In his book Where Do We Go From Here, he suggested that "A society that has done something special against the Negro for hundreds of years must now do something special for him, to equip him to compete on a just and equal basis." To do this he expressed support for quotas. In a 1968 Playboy interview, he said, "If a city has a 30% Negro population, then it is logical to assume that Negroes should have at least 30% of the jobs in any particular company, and jobs in all categories rather than only in menial areas." *King was more than just talk in this regard. Working through his Operation Breadbasket, King threatened boycotts of businesses that did not hire blacks in proportion to their population.

"King was even an early proponent of reparations. In his 1964 book, Why We Cant Wait, he wrote,
No amount of gold could provide an adequate compensation for the exploitation and humiliation of the Negro in America down through the centuriesYet a price can be placed on unpaid wages. The ancient common law has always provided a remedy for the appropriation of a the labor of one human being by another. *This law should be made to apply for American Negroes. The payment should be in the form of a massive program by the government of special, compensatory measures which could be regarded as a settlement in accordance with the accepted practice of common law.*"

"King of course was a great opponent of the free economy. In a speech in front of his staff in 1966 he said,

*You cant talk about solving the economic problem of the Negro without talking about billions of dollars.* You cant talk about ending the slums without first saying profit must be taken out of slums. Youre really tampering and getting on dangerous ground because you are messing with folk then. You are messing with captains of industry Now this means that we are treading in difficult water, because it really means that we are saying that something is wrongwith capitalism *There must be a better distribution of wealth * (remember when a lot of conservatives and republicans had a hard on about that with Obama while singing the "praises" of MLK Jr.?) and maybe *America must move toward a Democratic Socialism*.

*King called for "totally restructuring the system" in a way that was not capitalist or "the antithesis of communist."* For more information on Kings economic views, see Lew Rockwells The Economics of Martin Luther King, Jr."


----------



## Snookie

Pheonixops said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with much of what Mr. Steele said in that video. I would like to ask him the following:
> What 'militants' is he referring to? The Black Panthers who were pretty proactive. The Black Muslims who were pretty proactive themselves? Or Martin Luther King Jr. who was in favor of government programs, reparations, and racial hiring quotas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said ealrier MLK would be horrified at the state of the black family in this county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Quotas? I don't think so*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *Myth #1: King wanted only equal rights, not special privileges and would have opposed affirmative action, quotas, reparations, and the other policies pursued by todays civil rights leadership.*
> 
> This is probably the most repeated myth about King. Writing on National Review Online, There Heritage Foundations Matthew Spalding wrote a piece entitled "Martin Luther Kings Conservative Mind," where he wrote, "An agenda that advocates quotas, counting by race and set-asides takes us away from King's vision."
> 
> The problem with this view is that King openly advocated quotas and racial set-asides. He wrote that the "Negro today is not struggling for some abstract, vague rights, but for concrete improvement in his way of life." When equal opportunity laws failed to achieve this, King looked for other ways. *In his book Where Do We Go From Here, he suggested that "A society that has done something special against the Negro for hundreds of years must now do something special for him, to equip him to compete on a just and equal basis." To do this he expressed support for quotas. In a 1968 Playboy interview, he said, "If a city has a 30% Negro population, then it is logical to assume that Negroes should have at least 30% of the jobs in any particular company, and jobs in all categories rather than only in menial areas." *King was more than just talk in this regard. Working through his Operation Breadbasket, King threatened boycotts of businesses that did not hire blacks in proportion to their population.
> 
> "King was even an early proponent of reparations. In his 1964 book, Why We Cant Wait, he wrote,
> No amount of gold could provide an adequate compensation for the exploitation and humiliation of the Negro in America down through the centuriesYet a price can be placed on unpaid wages. The ancient common law has always provided a remedy for the appropriation of a the labor of one human being by another. *This law should be made to apply for American Negroes. The payment should be in the form of a massive program by the government of special, compensatory measures which could be regarded as a settlement in accordance with the accepted practice of common law.*"
> 
> "King of course was a great opponent of the free economy. In a speech in front of his staff in 1966 he said,
> 
> *You cant talk about solving the economic problem of the Negro without talking about billions of dollars.* You cant talk about ending the slums without first saying profit must be taken out of slums. Youre really tampering and getting on dangerous ground because you are messing with folk then. You are messing with captains of industry Now this means that we are treading in difficult water, because it really means that we are saying that something is wrongwith capitalism *There must be a better distribution of wealth *(remember when a lot of conservatives and republicans had a hard on about that with Obama while singing the "praises" of MLK Jr.?) and maybe *America must move toward a Democratic Socialism*.
> 
> *King called for "totally restructuring the system" in a way that was not capitalist or "the antithesis of communist."* For more information on Kings economic views, see Lew Rockwells The Economics of Martin Luther King, Jr."
Click to expand...

 
Right on!  Well said!


----------



## Pheonixops

Too Tall said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are in elementary school, they get plenty of black history. I'd like to see more math, science, logic and reasoning taught in our schools but that's probably racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of math, science, logic and reasoning in black history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What month is designated White History Month?
Click to expand...


November, LOL. Pretty much most of the months.


----------



## Pheonixops

Matthew said:


> *I wish they'd just teach the truth. History! *I want us to Teach black inventions,  but make damn sure that we do so based on the facts or what they did to improve society. Do it fairly for whites too.
> 
> What's so hard to understand. Why smear the truth to make someone feel good? Is their history really so patheric that they can't be proud of it given straight????.



I agree.


----------



## Pheonixops

Jroc said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One started out for all the right reasons and has stumbled and devolved like some people do. The other, in my opinion started out for all the wrong reasons stumbled on to some worthy causes and finally was honest with himself and finally went on to what he likes to do the most, entertainment. Like most people, they have their good points and bad points, they both kept and keep the conversation going, while they can be myopic and sometimes clownish with their focus they were brave enough at one time or another to "fight the good fight". God bless them, they did put their asses physically on the line.
> I may not agree with some of their tactics and some of their issues, but i respect them for doing a whole lot more than me to fight for justice even though like us all, they have had their failings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Bullshit.. Jessie Jackson way back might have been ok when he was with MLK* now both are race hustlers who make money off the misery of others
Click to expand...


I guess you want to disagree to agree with me! 
Here's what I wrote about Jackson: "*One started out for all the right reasons* and *has stumbled and devolved* like some people do." 

How are they making money off of the misery of others?


----------



## Pheonixops

Snookie said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said ealrier MLK would be horrified at the state of the black family in this county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quotas? I don't think so*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *Myth #1: King wanted only equal rights, not special privileges and would have opposed affirmative action, quotas, reparations, and the other policies pursued by todays civil rights leadership.*
> 
> This is probably the most repeated myth about King. Writing on National Review Online, There Heritage Foundations Matthew Spalding wrote a piece entitled "Martin Luther Kings Conservative Mind," where he wrote, "An agenda that advocates quotas, counting by race and set-asides takes us away from King's vision."
> 
> The problem with this view is that King openly advocated quotas and racial set-asides. He wrote that the "Negro today is not struggling for some abstract, vague rights, but for concrete improvement in his way of life." When equal opportunity laws failed to achieve this, King looked for other ways. *In his book Where Do We Go From Here, he suggested that "A society that has done something special against the Negro for hundreds of years must now do something special for him, to equip him to compete on a just and equal basis." To do this he expressed support for quotas. In a 1968 Playboy interview, he said, "If a city has a 30% Negro population, then it is logical to assume that Negroes should have at least 30% of the jobs in any particular company, and jobs in all categories rather than only in menial areas." *King was more than just talk in this regard. Working through his Operation Breadbasket, King threatened boycotts of businesses that did not hire blacks in proportion to their population.
> 
> "King was even an early proponent of reparations. In his 1964 book, Why We Cant Wait, he wrote,
> No amount of gold could provide an adequate compensation for the exploitation and humiliation of the Negro in America down through the centuriesYet a price can be placed on unpaid wages. The ancient common law has always provided a remedy for the appropriation of a the labor of one human being by another. *This law should be made to apply for American Negroes. The payment should be in the form of a massive program by the government of special, compensatory measures which could be regarded as a settlement in accordance with the accepted practice of common law.*"
> 
> "King of course was a great opponent of the free economy. In a speech in front of his staff in 1966 he said,
> 
> *You cant talk about solving the economic problem of the Negro without talking about billions of dollars.* You cant talk about ending the slums without first saying profit must be taken out of slums. Youre really tampering and getting on dangerous ground because you are messing with folk then. You are messing with captains of industry Now this means that we are treading in difficult water, because it really means that we are saying that something is wrongwith capitalism *There must be a better distribution of wealth *(remember when a lot of conservatives and republicans had a hard on about that with Obama while singing the "praises" of MLK Jr.?) and maybe *America must move toward a Democratic Socialism*.
> 
> *King called for "totally restructuring the system" in a way that was not capitalist or "the antithesis of communist."* For more information on Kings economic views, see Lew Rockwells The Economics of Martin Luther King, Jr."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right on!  Well said!
Click to expand...


Thank you! I find it truly funny and ironic that some if not many of the republican and conservatives 'act' like they hold Martin Luther King in such high regard and make lofty claims about him but hate President Obama when he basically ran on Martin Luther King Jr.'s PLATFORM!!!!!!! Look at what I put in bold above. 

So that means one or two things to me; those people are ignorant regarding Martin Luther King Jr.  or they are disingenuous fake phoney frauds. That sho makes a new twist on those signs I saw that stated "Martin Luther King was a Republican".


----------



## Jroc

Pheonixops said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with much of what Mr. Steele said in that video. I would like to ask him the following:
> What 'militants' is he referring to? The Black Panthers who were pretty proactive. The Black Muslims who were pretty proactive themselves? Or Martin Luther King Jr. who was in favor of government programs, reparations, and racial hiring quotas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said ealrier MLK would be horrified at the state of the black family in this county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Quotas? I don't think so*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *Myth #1: King wanted only equal rights, not special privileges and would have opposed affirmative action, quotas, reparations, and the other policies pursued by todays civil rights leadership.*
> 
> This is probably the most repeated myth about King. Writing on National Review Online, There Heritage Foundations Matthew Spalding wrote a piece entitled "Martin Luther Kings Conservative Mind," where he wrote, "An agenda that advocates quotas, counting by race and set-asides takes us away from King's vision."
> 
> The problem with this view is that King openly advocated quotas and racial set-asides. He wrote that the "Negro today is not struggling for some abstract, vague rights, but for concrete improvement in his way of life." When equal opportunity laws failed to achieve this, King looked for other ways. *In his book Where Do We Go From Here, he suggested that "A society that has done something special against the Negro for hundreds of years must now do something special for him, to equip him to compete on a just and equal basis." To do this he expressed support for quotas. In a 1968 Playboy interview, he said, "If a city has a 30% Negro population, then it is logical to assume that Negroes should have at least 30% of the jobs in any particular company, and jobs in all categories rather than only in menial areas." *King was more than just talk in this regard. Working through his Operation Breadbasket, King threatened boycotts of businesses that did not hire blacks in proportion to their population.
> 
> "King was even an early proponent of reparations. In his 1964 book, Why We Cant Wait, he wrote,
> No amount of gold could provide an adequate compensation for the exploitation and humiliation of the Negro in America down through the centuriesYet a price can be placed on unpaid wages. The ancient common law has always provided a remedy for the appropriation of a the labor of one human being by another. *This law should be made to apply for American Negroes. The payment should be in the form of a massive program by the government of special, compensatory measures which could be regarded as a settlement in accordance with the accepted practice of common law.*"
> 
> "King of course was a great opponent of the free economy. In a speech in front of his staff in 1966 he said,
> 
> *You cant talk about solving the economic problem of the Negro without talking about billions of dollars.* You cant talk about ending the slums without first saying profit must be taken out of slums. Youre really tampering and getting on dangerous ground because you are messing with folk then. You are messing with captains of industry Now this means that we are treading in difficult water, because it really means that we are saying that something is wrongwith capitalism *There must be a better distribution of wealth * (remember when a lot of conservatives and republicans had a hard on about that with Obama while singing the "praises" of MLK Jr.?) and maybe *America must move toward a Democratic Socialism*.
> 
> *King called for "totally restructuring the system" in a way that was not capitalist or "the antithesis of communist."* For more information on Kings economic views, see Lew Rockwells The Economics of Martin Luther King, Jr."
Click to expand...




Well.. You can quote what MLK might have wanted 45yrs ago, but that isn't today. The facts are todays problems are not yesterdays problems. Back then people were taught to work, If you hired a black person to work you knew he'd good be a worker...Today? Poor Blacks and poor whites for that matter all think they are owed something and that view is cultivated by the left. 75% of Black babies are born out of wedlock. Black people are killing black people in increasingly high numbers. Black babies are being aborted by the millions. Yeah this is a much different world we live in today.


----------



## Pheonixops

Jroc said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said ealrier MLK would be horrified at the state of the black family in this county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quotas? I don't think so*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *Myth #1: King wanted only equal rights, not special privileges and would have opposed affirmative action, quotas, reparations, and the other policies pursued by today&#8217;s civil rights leadership.*
> 
> This is probably the most repeated myth about King. Writing on National Review Online, There Heritage Foundation&#8217;s Matthew Spalding wrote a piece entitled "Martin Luther King&#8217;s Conservative Mind," where he wrote, "An agenda that advocates quotas, counting by race and set-asides takes us away from King's vision."
> 
> The problem with this view is that King openly advocated quotas and racial set-asides. He wrote that the "Negro today is not struggling for some abstract, vague rights, but for concrete improvement in his way of life." When equal opportunity laws failed to achieve this, King looked for other ways. *In his book Where Do We Go From Here, he suggested that "A society that has done something special against the Negro for hundreds of years must now do something special for him, to equip him to compete on a just and equal basis." To do this he expressed support for quotas. In a 1968 Playboy interview, he said, "If a city has a 30% Negro population, then it is logical to assume that Negroes should have at least 30% of the jobs in any particular company, and jobs in all categories rather than only in menial areas." *King was more than just talk in this regard. Working through his Operation Breadbasket, King threatened boycotts of businesses that did not hire blacks in proportion to their population.
> 
> "King was even an early proponent of reparations. In his 1964 book, Why We Can&#8217;t Wait, he wrote,
> No amount of gold could provide an adequate compensation for the exploitation and humiliation of the Negro in America down through the centuries&#8230;Yet a price can be placed on unpaid wages. The ancient common law has always provided a remedy for the appropriation of a the labor of one human being by another. *This law should be made to apply for American Negroes. The payment should be in the form of a massive program by the government of special, compensatory measures which could be regarded as a settlement in accordance with the accepted practice of common law.*"
> 
> "King of course was a great opponent of the free economy. In a speech in front of his staff in 1966 he said,
> 
> *You can&#8217;t talk about solving the economic problem of the Negro without talking about billions of dollars.* You can&#8217;t talk about ending the slums without first saying profit must be taken out of slums. You&#8217;re really tampering and getting on dangerous ground because you are messing with folk then. You are messing with captains of industry&#8230; Now this means that we are treading in difficult water, because it really means that we are saying that something is wrong&#8230;with capitalism&#8230; *There must be a better distribution of wealth * (remember when a lot of conservatives and republicans had a hard on about that with Obama while singing the "praises" of MLK Jr.?) and maybe *America must move toward a Democratic Socialism*.
> 
> *King called for "totally restructuring the system" in a way that was not capitalist or "the antithesis of communist."* For more information on King&#8217;s economic views, see Lew Rockwell&#8217;s The Economics of Martin Luther King, Jr."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. You can quote what MLK might have wanted 45yrs ago, but that isn't today. The facts are todays problems are not yesterdays problems. Back then people were taught to work, If you hired a black person to work you knew he'd good be a worker...Today? Poor Blacks and poor whites for that matter all think they are owed something and that view is cultivated by the left. 75% of Black babies are born out of wedlock. Black people are killing black people in increasingly high numbers. Black babies are being aborted by the millions. Yeah this is a much different world we live in today.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the laugh!!!  

What Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. were you referring to when you refuted my assertion that he was in favor of quotas by saying: "
*Quotas? I don't think so*" ?  

75% of "the Blacks" are not in poverty.  If 1 million out of 15 million people are fuck ups, why do some people want to classify the other 14 million who aren't fuck ups as "the Blacks"?


----------



## Pheonixops

Hood-Winked « Black Men In America


----------



## Jroc

Pheonixops said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *Myth #1: King wanted only equal rights, not special privileges and would have opposed affirmative action, quotas, reparations, and the other policies pursued by todays civil rights leadership.*
> 
> This is probably the most repeated myth about King. Writing on National Review Online, There Heritage Foundations Matthew Spalding wrote a piece entitled "Martin Luther Kings Conservative Mind," where he wrote, "An agenda that advocates quotas, counting by race and set-asides takes us away from King's vision."
> 
> The problem with this view is that King openly advocated quotas and racial set-asides. He wrote that the "Negro today is not struggling for some abstract, vague rights, but for concrete improvement in his way of life." When equal opportunity laws failed to achieve this, King looked for other ways. *In his book Where Do We Go From Here, he suggested that "A society that has done something special against the Negro for hundreds of years must now do something special for him, to equip him to compete on a just and equal basis." To do this he expressed support for quotas. In a 1968 Playboy interview, he said, "If a city has a 30% Negro population, then it is logical to assume that Negroes should have at least 30% of the jobs in any particular company, and jobs in all categories rather than only in menial areas." *King was more than just talk in this regard. Working through his Operation Breadbasket, King threatened boycotts of businesses that did not hire blacks in proportion to their population.
> 
> "King was even an early proponent of reparations. In his 1964 book, Why We Cant Wait, he wrote,
> No amount of gold could provide an adequate compensation for the exploitation and humiliation of the Negro in America down through the centuriesYet a price can be placed on unpaid wages. The ancient common law has always provided a remedy for the appropriation of a the labor of one human being by another. *This law should be made to apply for American Negroes. The payment should be in the form of a massive program by the government of special, compensatory measures which could be regarded as a settlement in accordance with the accepted practice of common law.*"
> 
> "King of course was a great opponent of the free economy. In a speech in front of his staff in 1966 he said,
> 
> *You cant talk about solving the economic problem of the Negro without talking about billions of dollars.* You cant talk about ending the slums without first saying profit must be taken out of slums. Youre really tampering and getting on dangerous ground because you are messing with folk then. You are messing with captains of industry Now this means that we are treading in difficult water, because it really means that we are saying that something is wrongwith capitalism *There must be a better distribution of wealth * (remember when a lot of conservatives and republicans had a hard on about that with Obama while singing the "praises" of MLK Jr.?) and maybe *America must move toward a Democratic Socialism*.
> 
> *King called for "totally restructuring the system" in a way that was not capitalist or "the antithesis of communist."* For more information on Kings economic views, see Lew Rockwells The Economics of Martin Luther King, Jr."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. You can quote what MLK might have wanted 45yrs ago, but that isn't today. The facts are todays problems are not yesterdays problems. Back then people were taught to work, If you hired a black person to work you knew he'd good be a worker...Today? Poor Blacks and poor whites for that matter all think they are owed something and that view is cultivated by the left. 75% of Black babies are born out of wedlock. Black people are killing black people in increasingly high numbers. Black babies are being aborted by the millions. Yeah this is a much different world we live in today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh!!!
> 
> What Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. were you referring to when you refuted my assertion that he was in favor of quotas by saying: "
> *Quotas? I don't think so[/B" ?
> 
> 75% of "the Blacks" are not in poverty.  If 1 million out of 15 million people are fuck ups, why do some people want to classify the other 14 million who aren't fuck ups as "the Blacks"?*
Click to expand...

*

I said 75% out of wedlock birthrate amoung blacks get it straight.."Fuck ups" is your word.... I would say liberals are "fuck ups"..You're welcome*


----------



## ScienceRocks

Jroc said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. You can quote what MLK might have wanted 45yrs ago, but that isn't today. The facts are todays problems are not yesterdays problems. Back then people were taught to work, If you hired a black person to work you knew he'd good be a worker...Today? Poor Blacks and poor whites for that matter all think they are owed something and that view is cultivated by the left. 75% of Black babies are born out of wedlock. Black people are killing black people in increasingly high numbers. Black babies are being aborted by the millions. Yeah this is a much different world we live in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh!!!
> 
> What Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. were you referring to when you refuted my assertion that he was in favor of quotas by saying: "
> *Quotas? I don't think so[/B" ?
> 
> 75% of "the Blacks" are not in poverty.  If 1 million out of 15 million people are fuck ups, why do some people want to classify the other 14 million who aren't fuck ups as "the Blacks"?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I said 75% out of wedlock birthrate amoung blacks get it straight.."Fuck ups" is your word.... I would say liberals are "fuck ups"..You're welcome*
Click to expand...

*

I'd think being a father would be a imporant part of a mans life. Sadly, it doesn't seem like blacks care about being there for their children. Why? It's sad.*


----------



## Jroc

Matthew said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh!!!
> 
> What Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. were you referring to when you refuted my assertion that he was in favor of quotas by saying: "
> *Quotas? I don't think so[/B" ?
> 
> 75% of "the Blacks" are not in poverty.  If 1 million out of 15 million people are fuck ups, why do some people want to classify the other 14 million who aren't fuck ups as "the Blacks"?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I said 75% out of wedlock birthrate amoung blacks get it straight.."Fuck ups" is your word.... I would say liberals are "fuck ups"..You're welcome*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I'd think being a father would be a imporant part of a mans life. Sadly, it doesn't seem like blacks care about being there for their children. Why? It's sad.*
Click to expand...

*


Whites aren't much better in Detroit....Where I'm from*


----------



## Immanuel

Matthew said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh!!!
> 
> What Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. were you referring to when you refuted my assertion that he was in favor of quotas by saying: "
> *Quotas? I don't think so[/B" ?
> 
> 75% of "the Blacks" are not in poverty.  If 1 million out of 15 million people are fuck ups, why do some people want to classify the other 14 million who aren't fuck ups as "the Blacks"?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I said 75% out of wedlock birthrate amoung blacks get it straight.."Fuck ups" is your word.... I would say liberals are "fuck ups"..You're welcome*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I'd think being a father would be a imporant part of a mans life. Sadly, it doesn't seem like blacks care about being there for their children. Why? It's sad.*
Click to expand...

*

Is that just another stereotype?

Might want to read the article Pheonixops posted in post number 171.

It was, in fact, a pretty decent article.

Immie*


----------



## tjvh

Snookie said:


> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013



Rather than Black history, maybe they should teach children the benefits of having family values and self reliance, rather than having Community organizers teaching people how to elicit the most money from Government Welfare programs.


----------



## Jroc

Immanuel said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said *75% out of wedlock birthrate* amoung blacks get it straight.."Fuck ups" is your word.... I would say liberals are "fuck ups"..You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think being a father would be a imporant part of a mans life. Sadly, it doesn't seem like blacks care about being there for their children. Why? It's sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that just another stereotype?
> 
> Might want to read the article Pheonixops posted in post number 171.
> 
> It was, in fact, a pretty decent article.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



i read his opinion piece...


Children in single-parent families by race - Data Across States - KIDS COUNT Data Center


----------



## Immanuel

Jroc said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think being a father would be a imporant part of a mans life. Sadly, it doesn't seem like blacks care about being there for their children. Why? It's sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just another stereotype?
> 
> Might want to read the article Pheonixops posted in post number 171.
> 
> It was, in fact, a pretty decent article.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i read his opinion piece...
> 
> 
> Children in single-parent families by race - Data Across States - KIDS COUNT Data Center
Click to expand...


Glad you did read it.  One of the points I took from the article was that those "statistics" have become self-fulfilling prophecies. If we as a country countinue to tell black people that they are not capable of sustaining familial relationships or that a majority of their males will end up in prison or that they are not smart enough to go to college, guess what that is what is going to happen. 

Why concentrate on the negatives?  Why NOT concentrate on the positives?

Immie


----------



## S.J.

72 Percent of African-American Children Born to Unwed Mothers - BV Black Spin


----------



## KR811

Matthew said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh!!!
> 
> What Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. were you referring to when you refuted my assertion that he was in favor of quotas by saying: "
> *Quotas? I don't think so[/B" ?
> 
> 75% of "the Blacks" are not in poverty.  If 1 million out of 15 million people are fuck ups, why do some people want to classify the other 14 million who aren't fuck ups as "the Blacks"?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I said 75% out of wedlock birthrate amoung blacks get it straight.."Fuck ups" is your word.... I would say liberals are "fuck ups"..You're welcome*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I'd think being a father would be a imporant part of a mans life. Sadly, it doesn't seem like blacks care about being there for their children. Why? It's sad.*
Click to expand...

*

You love it and you know it. You pretending to care. You couldn't even answer why.*


----------



## Snookie

Good workers are never uppity.  Good workers know their place. Let's hear it for china!


----------



## KR811

Unkotare said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your anti-religion bigotry isn't necessary and really doesn't belong in this discussion. Unless you are trying to prove you can be as stupid as S.J. in your own way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity is one main reasons why idiots like Matthew and S.J. think the way that they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. There is nothing Christian about their hate - or yours.
Click to expand...


Okay, if you say so. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Immanuel

S.J. said:


> 72 Percent of African-American Children Born to Unwed Mothers - BV Black Spin



Thank you for the article, but might not the fact that marriage is becoming a thing of the past, play a role in that?

Your article states:



> According to government statistics, 72 percent of African-American children are born to unmarried Mothers and that is something that Dr. Natalie Carroll, an obstetrician who has dedicated her 40-year career to helping black women, feels is unfortunate.



According to this article marriage is sadly dying:



> The decline in nuptials from 2008 to 2011 is in keeping with a general trend away from marriage in the U.S. Barely half of adults (51%) were married in 2011, according to ACS data, compared with 72% in 1960. Marriage increasingly is being replaced by cohabitation, single-person households and other adult living arrangements.



No Reversal in Decline of Marriage | Pew Social & Demographic Trends

If barely half of adults are married, it would make sense that the number of children born out of wedlock would be high.  From my perspective only, it seems that our society has moved away from the idea of marriage, but it doesn't seem to follow through that those unwed adults have given up sex.

Immie


----------



## S.J.

Immanuel said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 72 Percent of African-American Children Born to Unwed Mothers - BV Black Spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the article, but might not the fact that marriage is becoming a thing of the past, play a role in that?
> 
> Your article states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to government statistics, 72 percent of African-American children are born to unmarried Mothers and that is something that Dr. Natalie Carroll, an obstetrician who has dedicated her 40-year career to helping black women, feels is unfortunate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to this article marriage is sadly dying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The decline in nuptials from 2008 to 2011 is in keeping with a general trend away from marriage in the U.S. Barely half of adults (51%) were married in 2011, according to ACS data, compared with 72% in 1960. Marriage increasingly is being replaced by cohabitation, single-person households and other adult living arrangements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Reversal in Decline of Marriage | Pew Social & Demographic Trends
> 
> If barely half of adults are married, it would make sense that the number of children born out of wedlock would be high.  From my perspective only, it seems that our society has moved away from the idea of marriage, but it doesn't seem to follow through that those unwed adults have given up sex.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

Sounds like an excuse to me.


----------



## Immanuel

S.J. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 72 Percent of African-American Children Born to Unwed Mothers - BV Black Spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the article, but might not the fact that marriage is becoming a thing of the past, play a role in that?
> 
> Your article states:
> 
> 
> 
> According to this article marriage is sadly dying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The decline in nuptials from 2008 to 2011 is in keeping with a general trend away from marriage in the U.S. Barely half of adults (51%) were married in 2011, according to ACS data, compared with 72% in 1960. Marriage increasingly is being replaced by cohabitation, single-person households and other adult living arrangements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Reversal in Decline of Marriage | Pew Social & Demographic Trends
> 
> If barely half of adults are married, it would make sense that the number of children born out of wedlock would be high.  From my perspective only, it seems that our society has moved away from the idea of marriage, but it doesn't seem to follow through that those unwed adults have given up sex.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like an excuse to me.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately it is a fact that fewer and fewer young adults are getting married these days.  We probably have our socialistic "free love" parents to blame for much of that, but definitely the left wing's anti-family rhetoric over the last 20 years has played a major part in the fall.

Immie


----------



## Jroc

Immanuel said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just another stereotype?
> 
> Might want to read the article Pheonixops posted in post number 171.
> 
> It was, in fact, a pretty decent article.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i read his opinion piece...
> 
> 
> Children in single-parent families by race - Data Across States - KIDS COUNT Data Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you did read it.  One of the points I took from the article was that those "statistics" have become self-fulfilling prophecies. If we as a country countinue to tell black people that they are not capable of sustaining familial relationships or that a majority of their males will end up in prison or that they are not smart enough to go to college, guess what that is what is going to happen.
> 
> Why concentrate on the negatives?  Why NOT concentrate on the positives?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Ask the liberal Democrats


----------



## Immanuel

Jroc said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> i read his opinion piece...
> 
> 
> Children in single-parent families by race - Data Across States - KIDS COUNT Data Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you did read it.  One of the points I took from the article was that those "statistics" have become self-fulfilling prophecies. If we as a country countinue to tell black people that they are not capable of sustaining familial relationships or that a majority of their males will end up in prison or that they are not smart enough to go to college, guess what that is what is going to happen.
> 
> Why concentrate on the negatives?  Why NOT concentrate on the positives?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the liberal Democrats
Click to expand...


I already know why they want to keep blacks and the poor down and under control.  It has everything to do with the vote and the control they believe belongs to them.  I was asking someone who I think has some common sense.

Immie


----------



## Votto

That's right, it's black history month, not to be confused with Hispanic history month, caucasion history month, or Asian history month.

Today we will start with genocide in Africa, but where to begin?

1. Darfur where Sudanese Christians were murdered by the hundreds of thousands?
2.  Rwanda where about a million people where slaughtered?
3. Burundi where waring tribes decided to kill off the other?
4.  Or how about Uganda where the LRA would sneak around forcing children to kill their parents so that they could be taken and be trained to fight for the LRA?

Of course, I am always sure to be politically correct, so I will steer clear of the fact that Africans sold other Africans to be sold to the US in the 1800's.  The last thing I ever want to do is offend anybody.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Let's keep history accurate

I'll give credit when it's due to blacks. Let's just not charge it to make a certain group feel better.


----------



## Unkotare

Too Tall said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are in elementary school, they get plenty of black history. I'd like to see more math, science, logic and reasoning taught in our schools but that's probably racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of math, science, logic and reasoning in black history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What month is designated White History Month?
Click to expand...



All of them.


----------



## Unkotare

Matthew said:


> Let's keep history accurate
> 
> I'll give credit when it's due to blacks. Let's just not charge it to make a certain group feel better.



But you personally will try to take credit for every accomplishment of every 'white' person in history? Shut the fuck up, clown.


----------



## Unkotare

Snookie said:


> Good workers are never uppity.  Good workers know their place. Let's hear it for china!




Do you think you know what you're talking about?


----------



## Snookie

Unkotare said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good workers are never uppity. Good workers know their place. Let's hear it for china!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you know what you're talking about?
Click to expand...

 
I was being sarcastic.  It was a parody of a right wing comment.


----------



## squeeze berry

Unkotare said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of math, science, logic and reasoning in black history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What month is designated White History Month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## KR811

squeeze berry said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What month is designated White History Month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If you need a link for that, then you've never been to a school before (what a surprise). Black History Month is more like Black History DAY or at the most Black HISTORY WEEK in a lot of schools. All other school history curriculum in general is Euro-centric or White American. White people long for nothing when it comes to their representation of history.


----------



## Stephanie

KR811 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and conservatives care about black lives? Pfft.
> 
> You can't even see good things for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are reponsible for the deaths of millions of Black babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Several years ago, when 17,000 aborted babies were found in a dumpster outside a pathology laboratory in Los, Angeles, California, some 12-15,000 were observed to be black."
> --Erma Clardy Craven (deceased)
> Social Worker and Civil Rights Leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackGenocide.org | Abortion and the Black Community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop acting like you care, because I know conservatives don't.
> 
> BTW I'm not a liberal.
Click to expand...


 you don't know shit and spew it here for us


----------



## KR811

Stephanie said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are reponsible for the deaths of millions of Black babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackGenocide.org | Abortion and the Black Community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop acting like you care, because I know conservatives don't.
> 
> BTW I'm not a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't know shit and spew it here for us
Click to expand...


Shit I don't know and I spew it?

Okay, then. 

I'll take Conservatives backhanded, condescending "concerns for others" at face value then.


----------



## squeeze berry

KR811 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you need a link for that, then you've never been to a school before (what a surprise)*. Black History Month is more like Black History DAY or at the most Black HISTORY WEEK in a lot of schools. All other school history curriculum in general is Euro-centric or White American. White people long for nothing when it comes to their representation of history.
Click to expand...


thanks for admitting that you are jealous of white people.

PS these pieces of paper I have , also known as advanced degrees, beg to differ. One is a MEd asshole.


----------



## squeeze berry

KR811 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop acting like you care, because I know conservatives don't.
> 
> BTW I'm not a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know shit and spew it here for us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shit I don't know and I spew it?
> 
> Okay, then.
> 
> I'll take Conservatives backhanded, condescending "concerns for others" at face value then.
Click to expand...


as opposed to your open hatred of whitey


----------



## SniperFire

California is dumbing down curriculum - to accommodate people of color:

*California no longer requiring eighth graders to take Algebra*

'Black and Latino students in California are significantly more likely to fail eighth-grade algebra, and 80 percent of those who fail it once will fail it again when they take it in high school.'

California gives up on math | The Daily Caller


----------



## Snookie

squeeze berry said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you need a link for that, then you've never been to a school before (what a surprise)*. Black History Month is more like Black History DAY or at the most Black HISTORY WEEK in a lot of schools. All other school history curriculum in general is Euro-centric or White American. White people long for nothing when it comes to their representation of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for admitting that you are jealous of white people.
> 
> PS these pieces of paper I have , also known as advanced degrees, beg to differ. One is a MEd asshole.
Click to expand...

You sound more like a high school drop out than an educated person.


----------



## poet

Votto said:


> That's right, it's black history month, not to be confused with Hispanic history month, caucasion history month, or Asian history month.
> 
> Today we will start with genocide in Africa, but where to begin?
> 
> 1. Darfur where Sudanese Christians were murdered by the hundreds of thousands?
> 2.  Rwanda where about a million people where slaughtered?
> 3. Burundi where waring tribes decided to kill off the other?
> 4.  Or how about Uganda where the LRA would sneak around forcing children to kill their parents so that they could be taken and be trained to fight for the LRA?
> 
> Of course, I am always sure to be politically correct, so I will steer clear of the fact that Africans sold other Africans to be sold to the US in the 1800's.  The last thing I ever want to do is offend anybody.



BS. Let's talk about the rape and pillaging done by whites against Native American peoples and Africans. Somebody has "issues".


----------



## ArmyCowboy

Snookie said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you need a link for that, then you've never been to a school before (what a surprise)*. Black History Month is more like Black History DAY or at the most Black HISTORY WEEK in a lot of schools. All other school history curriculum in general is Euro-centric or White American. White people long for nothing when it comes to their representation of history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for admitting that you are jealous of white people.
> 
> PS these pieces of paper I have , also known as advanced degrees, beg to differ. One is a MEd asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound more like a high school drop out than an educated person.
Click to expand...


Everyone on the internet has an advanced degree or three.

They're all also 6'2" with a body like an MMA fighter.


----------



## Snookie

ArmyCowboy said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for admitting that you are jealous of white people.
> 
> PS these pieces of paper I have , also known as advanced degrees, beg to differ. One is a MEd asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound more like a high school drop out than an educated person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone on the internet has an advanced degree or three.
> 
> They're all also 6'2" with a body like an MMA fighter.
Click to expand...

 
Yep and they are all self made rich people who made it big like "Ragged Dick".


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Pheonixops said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's an insulting analogy. The Blacks on the plantation supported the master's livelihood and family under the use of inhumane force. Black people aren't the only ones who are dependent on government, Black people aren't forced to go on government assistance. Why do some people like to define the majority of hard working Black people by a minority of non working Black people who are on government assistance? Think about it.
> 
> I've been accused of "acting White" before by SOME Black people. It happened when I was a young kid. Guess what; it was done by a VERY small MINORITY of Black people that I interacted with. You don't see me defining "the Blacks" as a whole by the actions of a minority of them.
> 
> I know that they don't  think that they "literally think that someone is on a plantation". They just use that as another way of calling Black people who vote democrat *******. It's the PC way of doing it and done by people who are a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One started out for all the right reasons and has stumbled and devolved like some people do. The other, in my opinion started out for all the wrong reasons stumbled on to some worthy causes and finally was honest with himself and finally went on to what he likes to do the most, entertainment. Like most people, they have their good points and bad points, they both kept and keep the conversation going, while they can be myopic and sometimes clownish with their focus they were brave enough at one time or another to "fight the good fight". God bless them, they did put their asses physically on the line.
> I may not agree with some of their tactics and some of their issues, but i respect them for doing a whole lot more than me to fight for justice even though like us all, they have had their failings.
Click to expand...


They are liars and race hustlers in my opinion, and it looks like you've bought their game.  They are scum as far as I'm concerned and anyone who respects them is full of shit in my opinion, and when they finally leave this earth I'm sure there will be many fellow race hustlers and cons weeping their crocodile tears at their funerals.


----------



## squeeze berry

Snookie said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you need a link for that, then you've never been to a school before (what a surprise)*. Black History Month is more like Black History DAY or at the most Black HISTORY WEEK in a lot of schools. All other school history curriculum in general is Euro-centric or White American. White people long for nothing when it comes to their representation of history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for admitting that you are jealous of white people.
> 
> PS these pieces of paper I have , also known as advanced degrees, beg to differ. One is a MEd asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound more like a high school drop out than an educated person.
Click to expand...


 at least you did not deny you are jealous of white people


----------



## Zoom-boing

Black history month is stupid.

American history should be taught and _all _who were part of it (white, black, yellow, green, mauve blah, blah, blah) included in those lessons.  

Singling out blacks for their own special month reinforces that everyone is equal ... it's just that some are more equal than others.   

_Please_.  

Equality means no one gets treated differently, right?


----------



## Snookie

squeeze berry said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for admitting that you are jealous of white people.
> 
> PS these pieces of paper I have , also known as advanced degrees, beg to differ. One is a MEd asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound more like a high school drop out than an educated person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least you did not deny you are jealous of white people
Click to expand...

 
Why should I be.  I am white, blonde, and blue eyed american dream.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Another notable occurance for Black History Month.

Jesse Jackson Jr. Signs Plea Deal In Federal Probe | NBC Chicago


----------



## KR811

ArmyCowboy said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for admitting that you are jealous of white people.
> 
> PS these pieces of paper I have , also known as advanced degrees, beg to differ. One is a MEd asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound more like a high school drop out than an educated person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone on the internet has an advanced degree or three.
> 
> They're all also 6'2" with a body like an MMA fighter.
Click to expand...


You took the words right out of my mouth. And don't forget they always "own their own business" too.


----------



## KR811

squeeze berry said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you need a link for that, then you've never been to a school before (what a surprise)*. Black History Month is more like Black History DAY or at the most Black HISTORY WEEK in a lot of schools. All other school history curriculum in general is Euro-centric or White American. White people long for nothing when it comes to their representation of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for admitting that you are jealous of white people.
> 
> PS these pieces of paper I have , also known as advanced degrees, beg to differ. One is a MEd asshole.
Click to expand...


Sure, I believe you, fruit.


----------



## KR811

squeeze berry said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know shit and spew it here for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit I don't know and I spew it?
> 
> Okay, then.
> 
> I'll take Conservatives backhanded, condescending "concerns for others" at face value then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as opposed to your open hatred of whitey
Click to expand...


You know, when people like you and Stormfront allude to racism when someone disagrees with them, how are you different from the liberals or the blacks, that you bitch about? I bet you've complained about people using the race card before, you fucking hypocrite.

BTW find one post that I said I hate all white people, regardless of ideology or action. I'm not a different of version you, I only hate ideologies and individuals  not races, unlike like you, you asshole.


----------



## J.E.D

Negged for being a dumb ass


----------



## Mr. H.

JosefK said:


> Negged for being a dumb ass



I figured to see you posting in the Black History Month thread. 
You really should sun-tan those hands...


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Wolf in sheep's clothing.

Reverend Al Sharpton expels God in MSNBC promo sermon | Fox News


----------



## J.E.D

Mr. H. said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negged for being a dumb ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured to see you posting in the Black History Month thread.
> You really should sun-tan those hands...
Click to expand...


You really should stop taking black cock up your ass, faggot


----------



## ArmyCowboy

KR811 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound more like a high school drop out than an educated person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone on the internet has an advanced degree or three.
> 
> They're all also 6'2" with a body like an MMA fighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth. And don't forget they always "own their own business" too.
Click to expand...


They were poor growing up, but never took welfare..

Their parents taught them the value of a dollar.

They started working when they were 12.

The put themsleves through college without a dollar from the government.

Yadda, yadda, yadda.


----------



## S.J.

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Wolf in sheep's clothing.
> 
> Reverend Al Sharpton expels God in MSNBC promo sermon | Fox News


I always knew that bastard was a phony.


----------



## UKRider

Votto said:


> That's right, it's black history month, not to be confused with Hispanic history month, caucasion history month, or Asian history month.
> 
> Today we will start with genocide in Africa, but where to begin?
> 
> 1. Darfur where Sudanese Christians were murdered by the hundreds of thousands?
> 2.  Rwanda where about a million people where slaughtered?
> 3. Burundi where waring tribes decided to kill off the other?
> 4.  Or how about Uganda where the LRA would sneak around forcing children to kill their parents so that they could be taken and be trained to fight for the LRA?
> 
> Of course, I am always sure to be politically correct, so I will steer clear of the fact that Africans sold other Africans to be sold to the US in the 1800's.  The last thing I ever want to do is offend anybody.



Just wait another few generations. This is a great American experiment.

In a few hundred years, the Constitution of the United States has taken the concept of an abolished slavery to the White House.

That's some history for both.

Slavery in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jroc

ArmyCowboy said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone on the internet has an advanced degree or three.
> 
> They're all also 6'2" with a body like an MMA fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth. And don't forget they always "own their own business" too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were poor growing up, but never took welfare..
> 
> Their parents taught them the value of a dollar.
> 
> They started working when they were 12.
> 
> The put themsleves through college without a dollar from the government.
> 
> Yadda, yadda, yadda.
Click to expand...


Nah...I grew up in Detroit in a single parent home and we were on Welfare most of the time, only one of my friends had a father in the home, but my bother and I got out. too many people didn't white and Black. Half the people I went to school with are either dead in jail or cracked out. So i can speak from experiance.


----------



## Jroc

Snookie said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound more like a high school drop out than an educated person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least you did not deny you are jealous of white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I be.  I am white, blonde, and blue eyed american dream.
Click to expand...


Figures...


----------



## squeeze berry

Snookie said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound more like a high school drop out than an educated person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least you did not deny you are jealous of white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I be.  I am white, blonde, and blue eyed american dream.
Click to expand...


and you are a brain surgeon too


----------



## squeeze berry

KR811 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit I don't know and I spew it?
> 
> Okay, then.
> 
> I'll take Conservatives backhanded, condescending "concerns for others" at face value then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to your open hatred of whitey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, when people like you and Stormfront allude to racism when someone disagrees with them, how are you different from the liberals or the blacks, that you bitch about? I bet you've complained about people using the race card before, you fucking hypocrite.
> 
> BTW find one post that I said I hate all white people, regardless of ideology or action. I'm not a different of version you, I only hate ideologies and individuals  not races, unlike like you, you asshole.
Click to expand...


well you just played the stormfront card you fucking hypocrite

ps find one post where I stated I hate all black people , ****


----------



## KR811

squeeze berry said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to your open hatred of whitey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, when people like you and Stormfront allude to racism when someone disagrees with them, how are you different from the liberals or the blacks, that you bitch about? I bet you've complained about people using the race card before, you fucking hypocrite.
> 
> BTW find one post that I said I hate all white people, regardless of ideology or action. I'm not a different of version you, I only hate ideologies and individuals  not races, unlike like you, you asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well you just played the stormfront card you fucking hypocrite
> 
> ps find one post where I stated I hate all black people , ****
Click to expand...


You practically just repeated what I said. What are you? 12 years old? GTFOH with that shit. You still have the burden of proof on your last claim. Why should I accept your challenge when didn't do mine first? 

However, in response to your challenge...







You know, one doesn't have to explicitly say that "I hate...." to prove that you hate a person or a group. 

I don't even have to browse through your posting history. Your signature tells a lot how you feel about all black people. 

Challenge completed, douche.

Now go find where I either state IMPLY that I hate ALL white people. Hell, can you even find me generalizing all white people? Go do it, Hitler Jr. 

BTW I thought the word C-U-N-T was reserved for the Flame Zone, I wonder if you got a warning, because I've would have been using that word a lot to represent you idiots.


----------



## Snookie

KR811 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, when people like you and Stormfront allude to racism when someone disagrees with them, how are you different from the liberals or the blacks, that you bitch about? I bet you've complained about people using the race card before, you fucking hypocrite.
> 
> BTW find one post that I said I hate all white people, regardless of ideology or action. I'm not a different of version you, I only hate ideologies and individuals not races, unlike like you, you asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well you just played the stormfront card you fucking hypocrite
> 
> ps find one post where I stated I hate all black people , ****
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You practically just repeated what I said. What are you? 12 years old? GTFOH with that shit. You still have the burden of proof on your last claim. Why should I accept your challenge when didn't do mine first?
> 
> However, in response to your challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, one doesn't have to explicitly say that "I hate...." to prove that you hate a person or a group.
> 
> I don't even have to browse through your posting history. Your signature tells a lot how you feel about all black people.
> 
> Challenge completed, douche.
> 
> Now go find where I either state IMPLY that I hate ALL white people. Hell, can you even find me generalizing all white people? Go do it, Hitler Jr.
> 
> BTW I thought the word C-U-N-T was reserved for the Flame Zone, I wonder if you got a warning, because I've would have been using that word a lot to represent you idiots.
Click to expand...

 
That dude sounds like a stone age racist from  dem ole cotton fields back home.


----------



## squeeze berry

KR811 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, when people like you and Stormfront allude to racism when someone disagrees with them, how are you different from the liberals or the blacks, that you bitch about? I bet you've complained about people using the race card before, you fucking hypocrite.
> 
> BTW find one post that I said I hate all white people, regardless of ideology or action. I'm not a different of version you, I only hate ideologies and individuals  not races, unlike like you, you asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well you just played the stormfront card you fucking hypocrite
> 
> ps find one post where I stated I hate all black people , ****
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You practically just repeated what I said. What are you? 12 years old? GTFOH with that shit. You still have the burden of proof on your last claim. Why should I accept your challenge when didn't do mine first?
> 
> However, in response to your challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, one doesn't have to explicitly say that "I hate...." to prove that you hate a person or a group.
> 
> I don't even have to browse through your posting history. Your signature tells a lot how you feel about all black people.
> 
> Challenge completed, douche.
> 
> Now go find where I either state IMPLY that I hate ALL white people. Hell, can you even find me generalizing all white people? Go do it, Hitler Jr.
> 
> BTW I thought the word C-U-N-T was reserved for the Flame Zone, I wonder if you got a warning, because I've would have been using that word a lot to represent you idiots.
Click to expand...


really?

you act as if you are some fucking paragon of virtue when you are nothing but a self-righteous boob.   you know all about me?

Quite frankly I don't give a fuck what you and those of your ilk think.


----------



## Snookie

squeeze berry said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> well you just played the stormfront card you fucking hypocrite
> 
> ps find one post where I stated I hate all black people , ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You practically just repeated what I said. What are you? 12 years old? GTFOH with that shit. You still have the burden of proof on your last claim. Why should I accept your challenge when didn't do mine first?
> 
> However, in response to your challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, one doesn't have to explicitly say that "I hate...." to prove that you hate a person or a group.
> 
> I don't even have to browse through your posting history. Your signature tells a lot how you feel about all black people.
> 
> Challenge completed, douche.
> 
> Now go find where I either state IMPLY that I hate ALL white people. Hell, can you even find me generalizing all white people? Go do it, Hitler Jr.
> 
> BTW I thought the word C-U-N-T was reserved for the Flame Zone, I wonder if you got a warning, because I've would have been using that word a lot to represent you idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> you act as if you are some fucking paragon of virtue and you know all about me.
> 
> Quite frankly I don't give a fuck what you amd those of your ilk think.
Click to expand...

 
Your sophistication astounds me.

PHD?

PMS?


----------



## squeeze berry

Snookie said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You practically just repeated what I said. What are you? 12 years old? GTFOH with that shit. You still have the burden of proof on your last claim. Why should I accept your challenge when didn't do mine first?
> 
> However, in response to your challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, one doesn't have to explicitly say that "I hate...." to prove that you hate a person or a group.
> 
> I don't even have to browse through your posting history. Your signature tells a lot how you feel about all black people.
> 
> Challenge completed, douche.
> 
> Now go find where I either state IMPLY that I hate ALL white people. Hell, can you even find me generalizing all white people? Go do it, Hitler Jr.
> 
> BTW I thought the word C-U-N-T was reserved for the Flame Zone, I wonder if you got a warning, because I've would have been using that word a lot to represent you idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> you act as if you are some fucking paragon of virtue and you know all about me.
> 
> Quite frankly I don't give a fuck what you amd those of your ilk think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sophistication astounds me.
> 
> PHD?
> 
> PMS?
Click to expand...


wow, that stung


----------



## ScienceRocks

I don't lie about history and don't defend violent crimes. Do that and I'll be happy.

That's all I'm asking.


----------



## Pheonixops

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One started out for all the right reasons and has stumbled and devolved like some people do. The other, in my opinion started out for all the wrong reasons stumbled on to some worthy causes and finally was honest with himself and finally went on to what he likes to do the most, entertainment. Like most people, they have their good points and bad points, they both kept and keep the conversation going, while they can be myopic and sometimes clownish with their focus they were brave enough at one time or another to "fight the good fight". God bless them, they did put their asses physically on the line.
> I may not agree with some of their tactics and some of their issues, but i respect them for doing a whole lot more than me to fight for justice even though like us all, they have had their failings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are liars and race hustlers in my opinion, and it looks like you've bought their game.  They are scum as far as I'm concerned and anyone who respects them is full of shit in my opinion, and when they finally leave this earth I'm sure there will be many fellow race hustlers and cons weeping their crocodile tears at their funerals.
Click to expand...


Yep, opinions are like assholes, everyone has one. I don't buy into anyone's game, I'm for the individual free thinkers instead of the collectivist lemmings who parrot the people who manipulate and persuade them. I think that you should re-read my post above so you can really comprehend. If you actually comprehended what I was saying, you wouldn't have made that statement about "buying into their game".

How have Sharpton and Jackson's actions hurt and affected you specifically, that you would have such a seething attitude toward them? How are they actually 'race hustlers' in your opinion? What is a 'race hustler'?


----------



## Pheonixops

Jroc said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth. And don't forget they always "own their own business" too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were poor growing up, but never took welfare..
> 
> Their parents taught them the value of a dollar.
> 
> They started working when they were 12.
> 
> The put themsleves through college without a dollar from the government.
> 
> Yadda, yadda, yadda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...I grew up in Detroit in a single parent home and we were on Welfare most of the time, only one of my friends had a father in the home, but my bother and I got out. too many people didn't white and Black. Half the people I went to school with are either dead in jail or cracked out. So i can speak from experiance.
Click to expand...


Some of my good friends down here are Detroit White guys. They are guys in their early 40's to early 30's, they are the antithesis of Emminem. One has 'White Pride' tatted on his chest. They are stand up loyal friends.


----------



## Wiseacre

I moved this thead to the Flame Zone, due to the personal attacks and flame war going on.   Had a change of heart and moved it back, don't make me regret it.   This subject deserves to be here, don't crap on it.


----------



## KR811

squeeze berry said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> well you just played the stormfront card you fucking hypocrite
> 
> ps find one post where I stated I hate all black people , ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You practically just repeated what I said. What are you? 12 years old? GTFOH with that shit. You still have the burden of proof on your last claim. Why should I accept your challenge when didn't do mine first?
> 
> However, in response to your challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, one doesn't have to explicitly say that "I hate...." to prove that you hate a person or a group.
> 
> I don't even have to browse through your posting history. Your signature tells a lot how you feel about all black people.
> 
> Challenge completed, douche.
> 
> Now go find where I either state IMPLY that I hate ALL white people. Hell, can you even find me generalizing all white people? Go do it, Hitler Jr.
> 
> BTW I thought the word C-U-N-T was reserved for the Flame Zone, I wonder if you got a warning, because I've would have been using that word a lot to represent you idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> you act as if you are some fucking paragon of virtue when you are nothing but a self-righteous boob.   you know all about me?
> 
> Quite frankly I don't give a fuck what you and those of your ilk think.
Click to expand...


Going on another tangent, huh? 

I guess I won with you dodging shit.

If you don't give a fuck about what I say why do you keep responding, stupid?

You're like rappers today who keep bitching about "haters" in their songs and then say they don't give a fuck about haters. Try harder, clown.


----------



## UKRider

KR811 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You practically just repeated what I said. What are you? 12 years old? GTFOH with that shit. You still have the burden of proof on your last claim. Why should I accept your challenge when didn't do mine first?
> 
> However, in response to your challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, one doesn't have to explicitly say that "I hate...." to prove that you hate a person or a group.
> 
> I don't even have to browse through your posting history. Your signature tells a lot how you feel about all black people.
> 
> Challenge completed, douche.
> 
> Now go find where I either state IMPLY that I hate ALL white people. Hell, can you even find me generalizing all white people? Go do it, Hitler Jr.
> 
> BTW I thought the word C-U-N-T was reserved for the Flame Zone, I wonder if you got a warning, because I've would have been using that word a lot to represent you idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> you act as if you are some fucking paragon of virtue when you are nothing but a self-righteous boob.   you know all about me?
> 
> Quite frankly I don't give a fuck what you and those of your ilk think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going on another tangent, huh?
> 
> I guess I won with you dodging shit.
> 
> If you don't give a fuck about what I say why do you keep responding, stupid?
> 
> You're like rappers today who keep bitching about "haters" in their songs and then say they don't give a fuck about haters. Try harder, clown.
Click to expand...


This thread is about Black History Month and not you guys. 

If I want to fight a personal battle, then I'll take it to the flame zone and have at it there instead of taking a good thread into there.

But that's just my view. Go on if you wish.


----------



## poet

S.J. said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf in sheep's clothing.
> 
> Reverend Al Sharpton expels God in MSNBC promo sermon | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> I always knew that bastard was a phony.
Click to expand...


You trust Fox News, about anything? Please.


----------



## Jroc

Pheonixops said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were poor growing up, but never took welfare..
> 
> Their parents taught them the value of a dollar.
> 
> They started working when they were 12.
> 
> The put themsleves through college without a dollar from the government.
> 
> Yadda, yadda, yadda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...I grew up in Detroit in a single parent home and we were on Welfare most of the time, only one of my friends had a father in the home, but my bother and I got out. too many people didn't white and Black. Half the people I went to school with are either dead in jail or cracked out. So i can speak from experiance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of my good friends down here are Detroit White guys. They are guys in their early 40's to early 30's, they are the antithesis of Emminem. One has 'White Pride' tatted on his chest. They are stand up loyal friends.
Click to expand...




There are plenty of good people in Detroit..Me and my brother are the only Jews from my neighborhood I could easily fit right in with any black family being that I'm a bit dark and back in the day I had a big old Jew fro. People who didn't know me thought I was mixed..Many still do even though I now have a shaved head


----------



## Unkotare

poet said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf in sheep's clothing.
> 
> Reverend Al Sharpton expels God in MSNBC promo sermon | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> I always knew that bastard was a phony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You trust Fox News, about anything? Please.
Click to expand...



You felt quite impressed with yourself when you posted that, didn't you Giovanni? You probably have no idea what it really says about you.


----------



## Unkotare

squeeze berry said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What month is designated White History Month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Hey, you're wicked good at missing the point!


----------



## S.J.

poet said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf in sheep's clothing.
> 
> Reverend Al Sharpton expels God in MSNBC promo sermon | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> I always knew that bastard was a phony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You trust Fox News, about anything? Please.
Click to expand...

I knew he was a phony long before I ever heard of Fox News.  Does the name Tawana Brawley strike a familiar note?


----------



## poet

S.J. said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always knew that bastard was a phony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You trust Fox News, about anything? Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew he was a phony long before I ever heard of Fox News.  Does the name Tawana Brawley strike a familiar note?
Click to expand...


Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?


----------



## S.J.

poet said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> You trust Fox News, about anything? Please.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he was a phony long before I ever heard of Fox News.  Does the name Tawana Brawley strike a familiar note?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
Click to expand...

She fooled him???    He put her up to it!!!  She didn't want to keep lying about it and finally came clean.  AND if you said "people change", then you KNOW he put her up to it.  Your stupidity just gave you away, you fucking moron.


----------



## Jroc

poet said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> You trust Fox News, about anything? Please.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he was a phony long before I ever heard of Fox News.  Does the name Tawana Brawley strike a familiar note?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
Click to expand...




Al Sharpton is scum, He's a race hustling tax cheat Yeah liberals now give him some credibility thats not saying much


----------



## Unkotare

poet said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> You trust Fox News, about anything? Please.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he was a phony long before I ever heard of Fox News.  Does the name Tawana Brawley strike a familiar note?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
Click to expand...



Shameless, no-class apologist.


----------



## poet

Unkotare said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he was a phony long before I ever heard of Fox News.  Does the name Tawana Brawley strike a familiar note?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless, no-class apologist.
Click to expand...


Music to my ears. If you dislike it, I know I'm on the right track.


----------



## poet

Jroc said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he was a phony long before I ever heard of Fox News.  Does the name Tawana Brawley strike a familiar note?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Sharpton is scum, He's a race hustling tax cheat Yeah liberals now give him some credibility thats not saying much
Click to expand...


Your jealousy and envy are duly noted. LOL


----------



## S.J.

poet said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless, no-class apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Music to my ears. If you dislike it, I know I'm on the right track.
Click to expand...

Yep, you're on the right track, alright...to having no credibility.


----------



## poet

S.J. said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he was a phony long before I ever heard of Fox News.  Does the name Tawana Brawley strike a familiar note?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She fooled him???    He put her up to it!!!  She didn't want to keep lying about it and finally came clean.  AND if you said "people change", then you KNOW he put her up to it.  Your stupidity just gave you away, you fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Right. And if that isn't right wing white propagandist rhetoric. Spin is all that is. You're white and Sharpton and Brawley are black, and any negative thing you have to say about it has "racist" connotations. Period.


----------



## poet

S.J. said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless, no-class apologist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music to my ears. If you dislike it, I know I'm on the right track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you're on the right track, alright...to having no credibility.
Click to expand...


I bask in the glow of your discontent.


----------



## Unkotare

poet said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless, no-class apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Music to my ears. If you dislike it, I know I'm on the right track.
Click to expand...



But you don't know what those juvenile, idiotic 'feelings' say about you.


----------



## poet

Unkotare said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless, no-class apologist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music to my ears. If you dislike it, I know I'm on the right track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't know what those juvenile, idiotic 'feelings' say about you.
Click to expand...


You're a white fluffy dog, who has no new tricks. So to the ignore ranks with you. Ha!


----------



## Unkotare

poet said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
> 
> 
> 
> She fooled him???    He put her up to it!!!  She didn't want to keep lying about it and finally came clean.  AND if you said "people change", then you KNOW he put her up to it.  Your stupidity just gave you away, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. And if that isn't right wing white propagandist rhetoric. Spin is all that is. You're white and Sharpton and Brawley are black, and any negative thing you have to say about it has "racist" connotations. Period.
Click to expand...


Amusing to see you two idiots trying to out-do each other.


----------



## S.J.

Tawana Brawley rape allegations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Unkotare

poet said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music to my ears. If you dislike it, I know I'm on the right track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't know what those juvenile, idiotic 'feelings' say about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a white fluffy dog, who has no new tricks. So to the ignore ranks with you. Ha!
Click to expand...



You're a no-class, idiotic little punk, Giovanni.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless, no-class apologist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music to my ears. If you dislike it, I know I'm on the right track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't know what those juvenile, idiotic 'feelings' say about you.
Click to expand...

Amusing to see two idiots trying to outdo each other.


----------



## Snookie

poet said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> You trust Fox News, about anything? Please.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he was a phony long before I ever heard of Fox News. Does the name Tawana Brawley strike a familiar note?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
Click to expand...

 
Sharpton tells it like it is and wont back down.


----------



## S.J.

Snookie said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he was a phony long before I ever heard of Fox News. Does the name Tawana Brawley strike a familiar note?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharpton tells it like it is and wont back down.
Click to expand...

He's a fat piece of shit.


----------



## Snookie

S.J. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpton tells it like it is and wont back down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a fat piece of shit.
Click to expand...

 
You sure are mean spirited.  Did you wake up on the wrong side of the slab this morning?


----------



## S.J.

Snookie said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpton tells it like it is and wont back down.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fat piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure are mean spirited.  Did you wake up on the wrong side of the slab this morning?
Click to expand...

Just telling it like it is and not backing down.


----------



## Snookie

Some great Black history from my local newspaper.  Enjoy.

African American Today | 2009-2013 | HamptonRoads.com | PilotOnline.com


----------



## Snookie

S.J. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fat piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure are mean spirited. Did you wake up on the wrong side of the slab this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just telling it like it is and not backing down.
Click to expand...

 
Say what?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echo_(mythology)


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Snookie said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he was a phony long before I ever heard of Fox News. Does the name Tawana Brawley strike a familiar note?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharpton tells it like it is and wont back down.
Click to expand...


Really?  Tell me, what did Al Sharpton mean when he said Herman Cain was not "authentically black".


----------



## poet

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpton tells it like it is and wont back down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Tell me, what did Al Sharpton mean when he said Herman Cain was not "authentically black".
Click to expand...


The same thing that I meant, when I said it. He's a sellout, and a self-hating "race traitor" opportunistic whore.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

poet said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpton tells it like it is and wont back down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Tell me, what did Al Sharpton mean when he said Herman Cain was not "authentically black".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing that I meant, when I said it. He's a sellout, and a self-hating "race traitor" opportunistic whore.
Click to expand...


Now watch this, follks.  It's gonna be good.

Explain to us what makes Herman Cain "a sellout, and a self-hating "race traitor" opportunistic whore."


----------



## Jroc

poet said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Sharpton is scum, He's a race hustling tax cheat Yeah liberals now give him some credibility thats not saying much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your jealousy and envy are duly noted. LOL
Click to expand...


Al Sharpton also incited violence against the Jews in Crown Heights New York after an accident instead of calming the situation he inflamed it ..He's scum  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HzMwrBockY]Crown Heights Riots TV Coverage 1 of 6 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## poet

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Tell me, what did Al Sharpton mean when he said Herman Cain was not "authentically black".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing that I meant, when I said it. He's a sellout, and a self-hating "race traitor" opportunistic whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now watch this, follks.  It's gonna be good.
> 
> Explain to us what makes Herman Cain "a sellout, and a self-hating "race traitor" opportunistic whore."
Click to expand...


Why is it going to be good? And what folks are you asking to watch this? The board racists and bigots? Because that's your crowd.
The answer is "Herman Cain, himself". Did you not watch his performance during the primaries, as he "rose to the top of the heap" and then "fell", rather precipitously and abruptly? LOL.  Ask yourself why. Moron.


----------



## poet

Jroc said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Al Sharpton is scum, He's a race hustling tax cheat Yeah liberals now give him some credibility thats not saying much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your jealousy and envy are duly noted. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Al Sharpton also incited violence against the Jews in Crown Heights New York after an accident instead of calming the situation he inflamed it ..He's scum
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HzMwrBockY]Crown Heights Riots TV Coverage 1 of 6 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


25 + years ago. Holding a grudge, much? Geez.


----------



## Jroc

poet said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing that I meant, when I said it. He's a sellout, and a self-hating "race traitor" opportunistic whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now watch this, follks.  It's gonna be good.
> 
> Explain to us what makes Herman Cain "a sellout, and a self-hating "race traitor" opportunistic whore."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it going to be good? And what folks are you asking to watch this? The board racists and bigots? Because that's your crowd.
> The answer is "Herman Cain, himself". Did you not watch his performance during the primaries, as he "rose to the top of the heap" and then "fell", rather precipitously and abruptly? LOL.  Ask yourself why. Moron.
Click to expand...


Because Obama's people and the liberals destroyed him personally they were scared of him


----------



## Jroc

poet said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your jealousy and envy are duly noted. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Sharpton also incited violence against the Jews in Crown Heights New York after an accident instead of calming the situation he inflamed it ..He's scum
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HzMwrBockY]Crown Heights Riots TV Coverage 1 of 6 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25 + years ago. Holding a grudge, much? Geez.
Click to expand...


I'm just pointing out what kind of person Sharpton is, this is who he is an opportunist that uses peoples misery to make money, That's who he is Jessie Jackson is the same


----------



## poet

Jroc said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now watch this, follks.  It's gonna be good.
> 
> Explain to us what makes Herman Cain "a sellout, and a self-hating "race traitor" opportunistic whore."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it going to be good? And what folks are you asking to watch this? The board racists and bigots? Because that's your crowd.
> The answer is "Herman Cain, himself". Did you not watch his performance during the primaries, as he "rose to the top of the heap" and then "fell", rather precipitously and abruptly? LOL.  Ask yourself why. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Obama's people and the liberals destroyed him personally they were scared of him
Click to expand...


Destroyed him? He destroyed himself, just as soon as word got out that he had a penchant for "white women". Are you serious? Do you really think that the Republican hierarchy was going to tolerate a Cain Presidency? No one is that stupid to believe that....unless, you.....LOLOLOLOL.

Scared of him? He backed down and acted like a good little Stephin Fetchit Negro, after trying to take Rick Perry to task for his racist-named ranch property, while Democrats and liberals used the bully pulpit to effectively "neutralize" Rick Perry's prospects. Duh.


----------



## poet

Jroc said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Al Sharpton also incited violence against the Jews in Crown Heights New York after an accident instead of calming the situation he inflamed it ..He's scum
> 
> 
> Crown Heights Riots TV Coverage 1 of 6 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 + years ago. Holding a grudge, much? Geez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out what kind of person Sharpton is, this is who he is an opportunist that uses peoples misery to make money, That's who he is Jessie Jackson is the same
Click to expand...


And you're a moron, pointing out what everyone already knew and have "compartmentalized". It's fucking 2013. Catch up, already.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

poet said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing that I meant, when I said it. He's a sellout, and a self-hating "race traitor" opportunistic whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now watch this, follks.  It's gonna be good.
> 
> Explain to us what makes Herman Cain "a sellout, and a self-hating "race traitor" opportunistic whore."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it going to be good? And what folks are you asking to watch this? The board racists and bigots? Because that's your crowd.
> The answer is "Herman Cain, himself". Did you not watch his performance during the primaries, as he "rose to the top of the heap" and then "fell", rather precipitously and abruptly? LOL.  Ask yourself why. Moron.
Click to expand...


That doesn't make him a "race traitor".  Why is Herman Cain a "race traitor"?


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

poet said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it going to be good? And what folks are you asking to watch this? The board racists and bigots? Because that's your crowd.
> The answer is "Herman Cain, himself". Did you not watch his performance during the primaries, as he "rose to the top of the heap" and then "fell", rather precipitously and abruptly? LOL.  Ask yourself why. Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Obama's people and the liberals destroyed him personally they were scared of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Destroyed him? He destroyed himself, just as soon as word got out that he had a penchant for "white women". Are you serious? Do you really think that the Republican hierarchy was going to tolerate a Cain Presidency? No one is that stupid to believe that....unless, you.....LOLOLOLOL.
> 
> Scared of him? He backed down and acted like a good little Stephin Fetchit Negro, after trying to take Rick Perry to task for his racist-named ranch property, while Democrats and liberals used the bully pulpit to effectively "neutralize" Rick Perry's prospects. Duh.
Click to expand...


Then why did conservatives back Clarance Thomas?  He is married to a white woman.  You're a racist piece of shit and a liar.


----------



## Jroc

poet said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it going to be good? And what folks are you asking to watch this? The board racists and bigots? Because that's your crowd.
> The answer is "Herman Cain, himself". Did you not watch his performance during the primaries, as he "rose to the top of the heap" and then "fell", rather precipitously and abruptly? LOL.  Ask yourself why. Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Obama's people and the liberals destroyed him personally they were scared of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Destroyed him? He destroyed himself, just as soon as word got out that he had a penchant for "white women". Are you serious? Do you really think that the Republican hierarchy was going to tolerate a Cain Presidency? No one is that stupid to believe that....unless, you.....LOLOLOLOL.
> 
> Scared of him? He backed down and acted like a good little Stephin Fetchit Negro, after trying to take Rick Perry to task for his racist-named ranch property, while Democrats and liberals used the bully pulpit to effectively "neutralize" Rick Perry's prospects. Duh.
Click to expand...


You're evidence of how liberals keep stupid people stupid and you soak it up like a sponge..Sad


----------



## poet

Jroc said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Obama's people and the liberals destroyed him personally they were scared of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed him? He destroyed himself, just as soon as word got out that he had a penchant for "white women". Are you serious? Do you really think that the Republican hierarchy was going to tolerate a Cain Presidency? No one is that stupid to believe that....unless, you.....LOLOLOLOL.
> 
> Scared of him? He backed down and acted like a good little Stephin Fetchit Negro, after trying to take Rick Perry to task for his racist-named ranch property, while Democrats and liberals used the bully pulpit to effectively "neutralize" Rick Perry's prospects. Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're evidence of how liberals keep stupid people stupid and you soak it up like a sponge..Sad
Click to expand...


And you're some authority on that? Here you go: 
Conservatism: The Politics Of Ignorance and Self-Interest


----------



## editec

For people who so obviously hate Black History, you boys sure do spend a lot of effort keeping track of it.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

poet said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed him? He destroyed himself, just as soon as word got out that he had a penchant for "white women". Are you serious? Do you really think that the Republican hierarchy was going to tolerate a Cain Presidency? No one is that stupid to believe that....unless, you.....LOLOLOLOL.
> 
> Scared of him? He backed down and acted like a good little Stephin Fetchit Negro, after trying to take Rick Perry to task for his racist-named ranch property, while Democrats and liberals used the bully pulpit to effectively "neutralize" Rick Perry's prospects. Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're evidence of how liberals keep stupid people stupid and you soak it up like a sponge..Sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're some authority on that? Here you go:
> Conservatism: The Politics Of Ignorance and Self-Interest
Click to expand...

 
You're nothing but a pawn.  A prisoner of your self-induced delusional existance.


----------



## Jroc

poet said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed him? He destroyed himself, just as soon as word got out that he had a penchant for "white women". Are you serious? Do you really think that the Republican hierarchy was going to tolerate a Cain Presidency? No one is that stupid to believe that....unless, you.....LOLOLOLOL.
> 
> Scared of him? He backed down and acted like a good little Stephin Fetchit Negro, after trying to take Rick Perry to task for his racist-named ranch property, while Democrats and liberals used the bully pulpit to effectively "neutralize" Rick Perry's prospects. Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're evidence of how liberals keep stupid people stupid and you soak it up like a sponge..Sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're some authority on that? Here you go:
> Conservatism: The Politics Of Ignorance and Self-Interest
Click to expand...


Nothing wrong with self- interest..liberty is a good thing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWsx1X8PV_A]Milton Friedman - Greed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012

S.J. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. She fooled him and the nation. Big deal. Have you ever been taken for a fool? No doubt, every day. That was more than 25 years ago. People change. People re-invent themselves. Sharpton ran a credible presidential campaign in '04, and revamped his image and the public perception of him. He now hosts a political news program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, which wins its' time slot. What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpton tells it like it is and wont back down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a fat piece of shit.
Click to expand...


 Just like the other poster stated, people reinvent themselves. He is not fat anymore, much more trim and fit than the de facto leader and voice of the extreme right, Limbaugh.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

katsteve2012 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpton tells it like it is and wont back down.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fat piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the other poster stated, people reinvent themselves. He is not fat anymore, much more trim and fit than the de facto leader and voice of the extreme right, Limbaugh.
Click to expand...


Limbaugh makes an honest living.


----------



## poet

This message is hidden because AsheedMidrarwz is on your ignore list.


----------



## poet

Jroc said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're evidence of how liberals keep stupid people stupid and you soak it up like a sponge..Sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're some authority on that? Here you go:
> Conservatism: The Politics Of Ignorance and Self-Interest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with self- interest..liberty is a good thing
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWsx1X8PV_A]Milton Friedman - Greed - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Oh, there's a whole lot wrong with conservatism....it's fucked up. And talk that noise, when you're in need.


----------



## Jroc

poet said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're some authority on that? Here you go:
> Conservatism: The Politics Of Ignorance and Self-Interest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with self- interest..liberty is a good thing
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWsx1X8PV_A]Milton Friedman - Greed - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, there's a whole lot wrong with conservatism....it's fucked up. And talk that noise, when you're in need.
Click to expand...



Logic is the opposite of liberalism. By the time the government gets done with "helping" people so much money has been spent on the bureaucracy and special interests groups wed have been better off cutting checks for people directly


----------



## deltex1

Snookie said:


> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013


All you have to do is play the Dr Ben Carson speech...that tells you all you need to know about black history.


----------



## Snookie

Jroc said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with self- interest..liberty is a good thing
> 
> Milton Friedman - Greed - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there's a whole lot wrong with conservatism....it's fucked up. And talk that noise, when you're in need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Logic is the opposite of liberalism. By the time the government gets done with "helping" people so much money has been spent on the bureaucracy and special interests groups wed have been better off cutting checks for people directly
Click to expand...

 

Can't you come up with something original for a change?  I've hear that "Liberals bad, boo, hoo, hoo" stuff a million times.


----------



## poet

Jroc said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with self- interest..liberty is a good thing
> 
> Milton Friedman - Greed - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there's a whole lot wrong with conservatism....it's fucked up. And talk that noise, when you're in need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Logic is the opposite of liberalism. By the time the government gets done with "helping" people so much money has been spent on the bureaucracy and special interests groups wed have been better off cutting checks for people directly
Click to expand...


Please. BS. Find me a conservative that cares about regular people...old people...children...the infirmed....or minorities. Selfish, uncaring bastards and bitches are all they are. And they can all go to Hell.


----------



## Pheonixops

Snookie said:


> Some great Black history from my local newspaper.  Enjoy.
> 
> African American Today | 2009-2013 | HamptonRoads.com | PilotOnline.com



Hey neighbor!


----------



## Pheonixops

deltex1 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do is play the Dr Ben Carson speech...that tells you all you need to know about black history.
Click to expand...


How do you feel qualified to determine "all a person needs to know" about Black history? I respect Dr. Carson, but there are also plenty of other people to recognize.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

Pheonixops said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some great Black history from my local newspaper.  Enjoy.
> 
> African American Today | 2009-2013 | HamptonRoads.com | PilotOnline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey neighbor!
Click to expand...


Ah the Virginian Pilot, read it everyday growing up.


----------



## S.J.

Successful black people who have made it on their own, without the help of government assistance are considered sell-outs by most blacks.  This is because they make the unproductive ones look bad.  The reason they're so hated by blacks in general is because they take away their excuses for relying on whitey to take care of them.  Herman Cain is a perfect example.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

poet said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there's a whole lot wrong with conservatism....it's fucked up. And talk that noise, when you're in need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic is the opposite of liberalism. By the time the government gets done with "helping" people so much money has been spent on the bureaucracy and special interests groups wed have been better off cutting checks for people directly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please. BS. Find me a conservative that cares about regular people...old people...children...the infirmed....or minorities. Selfish, uncaring bastards and bitches are all they are. And they can all go to Hell.
Click to expand...


It's sad to watch a mentally ill person try to compete on a political debate forum.


----------



## Unkotare

poet said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there's a whole lot wrong with conservatism....it's fucked up. And talk that noise, when you're in need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic is the opposite of liberalism. By the time the government gets done with "helping" people so much money has been spent on the bureaucracy and special interests groups wed have been better off cutting checks for people directly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please. BS. Find me a conservative that cares about regular people...old people...children...the infirmed....or minorities. Selfish, uncaring bastards and bitches are all they are. And they can all go to Hell.
Click to expand...



Why, to hang out with YOU? Who would want that? You are a mindless partisan hack, fool.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Successful black people who have made it on their own, without the help of government assistance are considered sell-outs by most blacks.





Did "most blacks" tell you that at the last National Conference of Most Blacks? Did you take a poll?

You're an idiot.


----------



## Pheonixops

ArmyCowboy said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some great Black history from my local newspaper.  Enjoy.
> 
> African American Today | 2009-2013 | HamptonRoads.com | PilotOnline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey neighbor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah the Virginian Pilot, read it everyday growing up.
Click to expand...


LOL, this is a great place to live.


----------



## Pheonixops

S.J. said:


> Successful black people who have made it on their own, without the help of government assistance are considered sell-outs by most blacks.  This is because they make the unproductive ones look bad.  The reason they're so hated by blacks in general is because they take away their excuses for relying on whitey to take care of them.  Herman Cain is a perfect example.



That's an insane and ignorant assertion. Where's your survey? Where are you getting those "facts" from? Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Pheonixops

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Successful black people who have made it on their own, without the help of government assistance are considered sell-outs by most blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did "most blacks" tell you that at the last National Conference of Most Blacks? Did you take a poll?
> 
> You're an idiot.
Click to expand...


----------



## KR811

S.J. said:


> Successful black people who have made it on their own, without the help of government assistance are considered sell-outs by most blacks.  This is because they make the unproductive ones look bad.  The reason they're so hated by blacks in general is because they take away their excuses for relying on whitey to take care of them.  Herman Cain is a perfect example.



Oh really? So "Successful black people who have made it on their own, without the help of government assistance" exist to you now? That contradicts your previous bullshit here.

Are you sure they weren't successful because of "Affirmative Action Quotas"


----------



## ArmyCowboy

Pheonixops said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Successful black people who have made it on their own, without the help of government assistance are considered sell-outs by most blacks.  This is because they make the unproductive ones look bad.  The reason they're so hated by blacks in general is because they take away their excuses for relying on whitey to take care of them.  Herman Cain is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an insane and ignorant assertion. Where's your survey? Where are you getting those "facts" from? Thanks for the laugh!
Click to expand...


I have a feeling talk radio had something to do with this.


----------



## Pheonixops

ArmyCowboy said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Successful black people who have made it on their own, without the help of government assistance are considered sell-outs by most blacks.  This is because they make the unproductive ones look bad.  The reason they're so hated by blacks in general is because they take away their excuses for relying on whitey to take care of them.  Herman Cain is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an insane and ignorant assertion. Where's your survey? Where are you getting those "facts" from? Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling talk radio had something to do with this.
Click to expand...


LOL, no doubt!


----------



## S.J.

Pheonixops said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Successful black people who have made it on their own, without the help of government assistance are considered sell-outs by most blacks.  This is because they make the unproductive ones look bad.  The reason they're so hated by blacks in general is because they take away their excuses for relying on whitey to take care of them.  Herman Cain is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an insane and ignorant assertion. Where's your survey? Where are you getting those "facts" from? Thanks for the laugh!
Click to expand...

I don't need a survey, all I have to do is read the comments from ignorant fucks like you.


----------



## S.J.

KR811 said:


> Are you sure they weren't successful because of "Affirmative Action Quotas"


Only the ones like Colin Powell.  The ones who haven't been taught to hate whitey usually do pretty well, albeit a small minority of them.  Any more stupid questions, Dick?


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Successful black people who have made it on their own, without the help of government assistance are considered sell-outs by most blacks.  This is because they make the unproductive ones look bad.  The reason they're so hated by blacks in general is because they take away their excuses for relying on whitey to take care of them.  Herman Cain is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an insane and ignorant assertion. Where's your survey? Where are you getting those "facts" from? Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need a survey...
Click to expand...



= you are talking out your ass again, you worhless piece of shit.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an insane and ignorant assertion. Where's your survey? Where are you getting those "facts" from? Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need a survey...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> = you are talking out your ass again, you worhless piece of shit.
Click to expand...

Go fuck yourself, bitch.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need a survey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you are talking out your ass again, you worthless piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself, bitch.
Click to expand...





= you give up, you worthless piece of shit.


----------



## katsteve2012

Pheonixops said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Successful black people who have made it on their own, without the help of government assistance are considered sell-outs by most blacks.  This is because they make the unproductive ones look bad.  The reason they're so hated by blacks in general is because they take away their excuses for relying on whitey to take care of them.  Herman Cain is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an insane and ignorant assertion. Where's your survey? Where are you getting those "facts" from? Thanks for the laugh!
Click to expand...


The "facts" were most likely obtained from a few syndicated episodes of
"All in the Family"?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Snookie said:


> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013



True like why blacks were the first victims of gun control.


----------



## Pheonixops

S.J. said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Successful black people who have made it on their own, without the help of government assistance are considered sell-outs by most blacks.  This is because they make the unproductive ones look bad.  The reason they're so hated by blacks in general is because they take away their excuses for relying on whitey to take care of them.  Herman Cain is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an insane and ignorant assertion. Where's your survey? Where are you getting those "facts" from? Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need a survey, all I have to do is read the comments from ignorant fucks like you.
Click to expand...


Yep, you can't back up your statement. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Pheonixops

katsteve2012 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Successful black people who have made it on their own, without the help of government assistance are considered sell-outs by most blacks.  This is because they make the unproductive ones look bad.  The reason they're so hated by blacks in general is because they take away their excuses for relying on whitey to take care of them.  Herman Cain is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an insane and ignorant assertion. Where's your survey? Where are you getting those "facts" from? Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "facts" were most likely obtained from a few syndicated episodes of
> "All in the Family"?
Click to expand...


LOL,


----------



## S.J.

katsteve2012 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Successful black people who have made it on their own, without the help of government assistance are considered sell-outs by most blacks.  This is because they make the unproductive ones look bad.  The reason they're so hated by blacks in general is because they take away their excuses for relying on whitey to take care of them.  Herman Cain is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an insane and ignorant assertion. Where's your survey? Where are you getting those "facts" from? Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "facts" were most likely obtained from a few syndicated episodes of
> "All in the Family"?
Click to expand...

You're hilarious.  Did you think that one up all by yourself?


----------



## Bill Angel

S.J. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Sweat and labor maybe, but brains?  Not hardly.
Click to expand...


Check out:
The Black Inventor Online Museum - a Look at Black Inventors and their Contributions to Society


----------



## S.J.

Bill Angel said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Sweat and labor maybe, but brains?  Not hardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out:
> The Black Inventor Online Museum - a Look at Black Inventors and their Contributions to Society
Click to expand...

Is that all there are?


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweat and labor maybe, but brains?  Not hardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out:
> The Black Inventor Online Museum - a Look at Black Inventors and their Contributions to Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that all there are?
Click to expand...



What list of inventors are YOU on, genius?


----------



## jtpr312

The blacks have contributed very little of a positive nature to this country's development.  No need for a whole month that's for sure.


----------



## Unkotare

jtpr312 said:


> The blacks have contributed very little of a positive nature to this country's development.




YOU have contributed nothing, you ridiculous old clown.


----------



## S.J.

I admit I didn't check every one of them out, but of the ones I looked at, I didn't see any over the last 50 years, and most weren't even in the last century.  None since the 50's, just before the government started taking care of them.  Still, I applaud the ones that achieved something but I hope there are more than the 60 or 70 on that list, considering the many millions of inventions over the past couple of centuries.


----------



## jtpr312

S.J. said:


> I admit I didn't check every one of them out, but of the ones I looked at, I didn't see any over the last 50 years, and most weren't even in the last century.  None since the 50's, just before the government started taking care of them.  Still, I applaud the ones that achieved something but I hope there are more than the 60 or 70 on that list, considering the many millions of inventions over the past couple of centuries.



Many on the "list" are not even accurate, giving black inventors credit for "inventing" things that they did not invent.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blacks have contributed very little of a positive nature to this country's development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have contributed nothing, you ridiculous old clown.
Click to expand...

That sure is a good avatar for you, Unkie.  You remind me of a yapping little dog, humping everyone's leg.


----------



## S.J.

jtpr312 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I didn't check every one of them out, but of the ones I looked at, I didn't see any over the last 50 years, and most weren't even in the last century.  None since the 50's, just before the government started taking care of them.  Still, I applaud the ones that achieved something but I hope there are more than the 60 or 70 on that list, considering the many millions of inventions over the past couple of centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many on the "list" are not even accurate, giving black inventors credit for "inventing" things that they did not invent.
Click to expand...

I like the one who invented the potato chip (by accident).


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blacks have contributed very little of a positive nature to this country's development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have contributed nothing, you ridiculous old clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sure is a good avatar for you, Unkie.  You remind me of a yapping little dog, humping everyone's leg.
Click to expand...




With that, you've still contributed nothing, moron.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I didn't check every one of them out, but of the ones I looked at, I didn't see any over the last 50 years, and most weren't even in the last century.  None since the 50's, just before the government started taking care of them.  Still, I applaud the ones that achieved something but I hope there are more than the 60 or 70 on that list, considering the many millions of inventions over the past couple of centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many on the "list" are not even accurate, giving black inventors credit for "inventing" things that they did not invent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the one who invented the potato chip (by accident).
Click to expand...



YOU haven't invented a damn thing, even by accident. What a fucking loser. Whatever 'race' you are must be inferior, right moron?


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many on the "list" are not even accurate, giving black inventors credit for "inventing" things that they did not invent.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the one who invented the potato chip (by accident).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't invented a damn thing, even by accident. What a fucking loser. Whatever 'race' you are must be inferior, right moron?
Click to expand...

Get off my leg, ya yappin' little bitch.


----------



## Unkotare

Hey loser, did you invent anything between posts? No? Then shut the fuck up, moron.


----------



## Toro

There is an inverse relationship between education and racism.  IOW, the stupider you are, the more likely you are to be a racist.

True story.


----------



## S.J.

Toro said:


> There is an inverse relationship between education and racism.  IOW, the stupider you are, the more likely you are to be a racist.
> 
> True story.


I guess that would make Obama an idiot then, huh?  Both of 'em.


----------



## Toro

S.J. said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an inverse relationship between education and racism.  IOW, the stupider you are, the more likely you are to be a racist.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that would make Obama an idiot then, huh?  Both of 'em.
Click to expand...


It appears that unlike Obama, you didn't graduate Summa Cum Laude from Harvard Law.

Surprise, surprise.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> Hey loser, did you invent anything between posts? No? Then shut the fuck up, moron.


I really hope you've been fixed.  The thought of you breeding is scary.  Now go lay down.


----------



## S.J.

Toro said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an inverse relationship between education and racism.  IOW, the stupider you are, the more likely you are to be a racist.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that would make Obama an idiot then, huh?  Both of 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears that unlike Obama, you didn't graduate Summa Cum Laude from Harvard Law.
> 
> Surprise, surprise.
Click to expand...

Is that the one he got in as a foreign exchange student from Kenya, or was that Occidental?  I wonder how much that cost the taxpayers, you know, those of us who work for a living.  Not you.


----------



## Toro

S.J. said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that would make Obama an idiot then, huh?  Both of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that unlike Obama, you didn't graduate Summa Cum Laude from Harvard Law.
> 
> Surprise, surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the one he got in as a foreign exchange student from Kenya, or was that Occidental?  I wonder how much that cost the taxpayers, you know, those of us who work for a living.  Not you.
Click to expand...


lol

Selling stolen DVDs out of the back of your 1992 van isn't "working," cracker.


----------



## S.J.

Toro said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that unlike Obama, you didn't graduate Summa Cum Laude from Harvard Law.
> 
> Surprise, surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one he got in as a foreign exchange student from Kenya, or was that Occidental?  I wonder how much that cost the taxpayers, you know, those of us who work for a living.  Not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Selling stolen DVDs out of the back of your 1992 van isn't "working," cracker.
Click to expand...

"Cracker"?  Who's the racist now?


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey loser, did you invent anything between posts? No? Then shut the fuck up, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope you've been fixed.  The thought of you breeding is scary.  Now go lay down.
Click to expand...



The fact that you think of that when scraping your tiny little mind for an insult reveals a lot about you, lonely loser.


----------



## homecheese

The accomplishments of blacks are always swept under the rug by the ruling white class.


----------



## Swagger

homecheese said:


> The accomplishments of blacks are always swept under the rug by the ruling white class.



That much is obvious, in that the culling of the black herd by blacks in America's inner cities is always ignored by white liberals.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

homecheese said:


> The accomplishments of blacks are always swept under the rug by the ruling white class.



Racist.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

The white liberals and black race hustlers in Chicago, Detroit, St. Louis, etc, have made a nice profit from their plantations.  And the tribes are so obedient by voting Democrat for generations just like LBJ said they would.


----------



## Toro

S.J. said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one he got in as a foreign exchange student from Kenya, or was that Occidental?  I wonder how much that cost the taxpayers, you know, those of us who work for a living.  Not you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Selling stolen DVDs out of the back of your 1992 van isn't "working," cracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Cracker"?  Who's the racist now?
Click to expand...


You.


----------



## peach174

Black inventors
Black History Inventors - Biography.com - Biography.com

Black Woman Mae Reeves a famous milliner (hat maker) to be honored in the Smithsonian.
Little Known Black History Fact: Church Hats | Black America Web


----------



## Snookie

S.J. said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one he got in as a foreign exchange student from Kenya, or was that Occidental? I wonder how much that cost the taxpayers, you know, those of us who work for a living. Not you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Selling stolen DVDs out of the back of your 1992 van isn't "working," cracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Cracker"? Who's the racist now?
Click to expand...

 
From reading your posts I would say you.


----------



## S.J.

Snookie said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Selling stolen DVDs out of the back of your 1992 van isn't "working," cracker.
> 
> 
> 
> "Cracker"? Who's the racist now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From reading your posts I would say you.
Click to expand...

Of course you would, it's the default argument of liberals.  No surprise there.


----------



## Snookie

S.J. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cracker"? Who's the racist now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From reading your posts I would say you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you would, it's the default argument of liberals. No surprise there.
Click to expand...

 
That statement makes no rhetorical sense, whatsoever.


----------



## KR811

jtpr312 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I didn't check every one of them out, but of the ones I looked at, I didn't see any over the last 50 years, and most weren't even in the last century.  None since the 50's, just before the government started taking care of them.  Still, I applaud the ones that achieved something but I hope there are more than the 60 or 70 on that list, considering the many millions of inventions over the past couple of centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many on the "list" are not even accurate, giving black inventors credit for "inventing" things that they did not invent.
Click to expand...


Nice rebuttal, criticizing accuracy without proof. There's also something called an innovator. Some of the black inventors are really innovators by improving or modernizing inventions.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I love history and as long as it's accurate. I'd love to see some history posted with support for it...


----------



## S.J.

Snookie said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> From reading your posts I would say you.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you would, it's the default argument of liberals. No surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That statement makes no rhetorical sense, whatsoever.
Click to expand...

Gravity probably doesn't make any sense to you either.


----------



## IanC

Snookie said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> From reading your posts I would say you.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you would, it's the default argument of liberals. No surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That statement makes no rhetorical sense, whatsoever.
Click to expand...



it is a reference to the old joke- 

Q. what is the definition of a 'racist'?

A. someone who is winning an argument with a liberal.


old joke, still funny


----------



## IanC

peach174 said:


> Black inventors
> Black History Inventors - Biography.com - Biography.com
> 
> Black Woman Mae Reeves a famous milliner (hat maker) to be honored in the Smithsonian.
> Little Known Black History Fact: Church Hats | Black America Web





damned by faint praise. (Disraeli?)


----------



## IanC

KR811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I didn't check every one of them out, but of the ones I looked at, I didn't see any over the last 50 years, and most weren't even in the last century.  None since the 50's, just before the government started taking care of them.  Still, I applaud the ones that achieved something but I hope there are more than the 60 or 70 on that list, considering the many millions of inventions over the past couple of centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many on the "list" are not even accurate, giving black inventors credit for "inventing" things that they did not invent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice rebuttal, criticizing accuracy without proof. There's also something called an innovator. Some of the black inventors are really innovators by improving or modernizing inventions.
Click to expand...


perhaps.... but then the website shouldnt be calling them inventors or discoverers.



> Fact #6
> The "strongbox," a locked container used to store money and other valuable items, was invented by Henry Brown.



they have been around for a long time, HB did not invent them

this one is pretty good though-



> Fact #19
> Madame C.J. Walker, born Sarah Breedlove, created specialized hair products for African-American hair and became the first American woman to become a millionaire through her own business.


----------



## Pheonixops

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out:
> The Black Inventor Online Museum - a Look at Black Inventors and their Contributions to Society
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all there are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What list of inventors are YOU on, genius?
Click to expand...


LOL, that just proves that these guys feel good insulting Blacks while they themselves aren't even probably any better than the Blacks they despise and insult.


----------



## Snookie

IanC said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you would, it's the default argument of liberals. No surprise there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That statement makes no rhetorical sense, whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it is a reference to the old joke-
> 
> Q. what is the definition of a 'racist'?
> 
> A. someone who is winning an argument with a liberal.
> 
> 
> old joke, still funny
Click to expand...

 
To you maybe.  Very puerile to me.


----------



## Pheonixops

Boyman said:


> Blacks invented science, math and astronomy. It's high time they got credit for it.



Really? Do you have any sources to back that up?


----------



## Snookie

Pheonixops said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all there are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What list of inventors are YOU on, genius?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, that just proves that these guys feel good insulting Blacks while they themselves aren't even probably any better than the Blacks they despise and insult.
Click to expand...

 
One word:  hypocrites.


----------



## Pheonixops

Boyman said:


> It's a little known fact that Robert Oppenheimer consulted a black physicist when building the first atomic bomb. Tyrone Banks is the true "father of the bomb"



Where are you coming up with these "facts"? Why not source them to back up your claims. Looks what happens when you google that guy's name!


----------



## jtpr312

S.J. said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I didn't check every one of them out, but of the ones I looked at, I didn't see any over the last 50 years, and most weren't even in the last century.  None since the 50's, just before the government started taking care of them.  Still, I applaud the ones that achieved something but I hope there are more than the 60 or 70 on that list, considering the many millions of inventions over the past couple of centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many on the "list" are not even accurate, giving black inventors credit for "inventing" things that they did not invent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the one who invented the potato chip (by accident).
Click to expand...



Yeah, it's a cute story, but innacurate if you are describing the invention of the potato chip.

First off Crum wasn't even a negro, he was an American Indian, secondly his name was George Speck and thirdly  he didn't "invent" the potato chip in 1853 as there are written recipes for it dating back to 1845 and 1824, Shilling Cookery for the People by Alexis Soyer (1845) or Mary Randolph's The Virginia House-Wife (1824).  The Crum story is a popular myth probably because the supposed customer that kept sending the potatos back for being too thick was reputed to be Cornelius Vanderbilt.  Just one more example, like inventing Peanut Butter, the Air Conditioner, the Lawn Mower and many others of the negro taking credit for things they never invented.  
.


----------



## jtpr312

Toro said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an inverse relationship between education and racism.  IOW, the stupider you are, the more likely you are to be a racist.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that would make Obama an idiot then, huh?  Both of 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears that unlike Obama, you didn't graduate Summa Cum Laude from Harvard Law.
> 
> Surprise, surprise.
Click to expand...



That's his point dumbass.  You claim how intelligent the obama's are out of one side of your mouth, then tell us how there is a correlation between ignorance and racism out of the other, while the evidence shows us your Summa Cum Laude from Harvard is a blatant racist and admits it in his own books.


----------



## editec

I'll be putting a special book online for Balck History Month --_*Little Black Quasha*_ by Helen Bannerman.

Cute little book.

Cost Rosetta a small fortune.


----------



## jtpr312

Boyman said:


> It's a little known fact that Robert Oppenheimer consulted a black physicist when building the first atomic bomb. Tyrone Banks is the true "father of the bomb"



I don't know about that, but here is a REAL little known fact that they never teach during black history month.  The father of slavery for life, as pracitced in the American South, was a black man.  One of the original africans brought over for their term of servitude, which by LAW was for a set time upon which the "slave" had to be freed, fought a white man for the right to keep his own african slave, John Casor, for life and won in court, making slavery for life the law of the land.  See Johnson vs Parker.  So every time the blacks wish to whine and cry about how their ancestors where slaves, they can thank a black man for that.


----------



## jtpr312

KR811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I didn't check every one of them out, but of the ones I looked at, I didn't see any over the last 50 years, and most weren't even in the last century.  None since the 50's, just before the government started taking care of them.  Still, I applaud the ones that achieved something but I hope there are more than the 60 or 70 on that list, considering the many millions of inventions over the past couple of centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many on the "list" are not even accurate, giving black inventors credit for "inventing" things that they did not invent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice rebuttal, criticizing accuracy without proof. There's also something called an innovator. Some of the black inventors are really innovators by improving or modernizing inventions.
Click to expand...


Rebuttal, give me some specific black "inventions" and I'll be glad to disprove it if it is a myth.  I've seen the commercials son.  You know, the ones that say the negro invented the air conditioner, the potato chip, the lawn mower, peanut butter and few other things, ALL of which are lies, so give me an example and if they are inncurate I'll be glad to rebut with proof.  As for improving on existing inventions, that's not what's at issue here.  What's at issue is people giving those "innovators" credit for actually inventing the product they may have made improvements on and even some of those improvements are not improvements at all.  Take the lawn mower for example, the common myth is that the negro John Burr invented the lawn mower in 1899 right?  That is a specific claim made by many and included on the "Black History Month" commercials.  The truth is Budding in England held the first patent for the invention of the lawn mower in 1830, 69yrs before Burr, and the first American patent was issued in 1868, 31yrs prior to Burr, to the founder of the  Archimedean Lawn Mower Co.  Amariah M. Hills.  Some like you will say ok, he didn't invent it, he was an innovator who made it better or who "invented' the first rotary blade mower right?  Well wrong again, he was issued a patent #624749 for a rotary blade mower but his patent was for a mower that was only slightly different than Budding's original patent.  So from Burr getting a patent almost 70yrs after the orgininal patent on a device only slightly different than the original, we get, "A negro invented the lawn mower" commercials or lies like yours that he made innovations to the the lawn mower.  Lol.  That's not even a myth, that's an outright lie.  I could go on, like the myth that a black man, George Crum, invented the Potato Chip in Sarasota Srpings NY in what was it, 1853, while in reality the supposed black man was first of all an American Indian first and secondly there where written recipes for the Potato Chip going back to 1824 and another dated 1845, 29yrs and 9yr prior to Crum's "inventing" them.  Or the myth that Carver invented Peanut butter, while the FACTS state the Aztecs had Peanut Butter hundreds of years prior to Carver and that a patent, #306727 was issued to Marcellus Gilmore Edson for peanut butter in 1884, almost 20yrs before Carver started his "research" into peanuts or J.H. Kellogg, famous still today for his cereal company, held US patent #580787 in 1897, 6yrs prior to Carvers "research" for his "Process of Preparing Nutmeal," which produced a "pasty adhesive substance" that Kellogg called "nut-butter."  I could go on and on rebutting those things that are black myths, but I'll need some specific "inventions" to rebut.  I'll wait.


----------



## Toro

It's funny that racists proclaim themselves to be better than other races but racists are usually bottom of the barrel of their own race. 

Most intelligent, accomplished, successful and educated people want nothing to do with racist trash.


----------



## Pheonixops

jtpr312 said:


> Boyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little known fact that Robert Oppenheimer consulted a black physicist when building the first atomic bomb. Tyrone Banks is the true "father of the bomb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that, but here is a REAL little known fact that they never teach during black history month.  The father of slavery for life, as pracitced in the American South, was a black man.  One of the original africans brought over for their term of servitude, which by LAW was for a set time upon which the "slave" had to be freed, fought a white man for the right to keep his own african slave, John Casor, for life and won in court, making slavery for life the law of the land.  See Johnson vs Parker.  So every time the blacks wish to whine and cry about how their ancestors where slaves, they can thank a black man for that.
Click to expand...


Let finish this up with Antonio "Anthony" Johnson and the "first legal slave owner in America was a Black man." farce.

You forgot or left this point out Trip:
"In 1641, Massachusetts became the first colony to legally recognize slavery. Other states, such as Virginia, followed. *In 1662, Virginia decided all children born in the colony to a slave mother would be enslaved. Slavery was not only a life-long condition; *now it could be passed, like skin color, from generation to generation. "

We'll leave off with Johnson here:

"In 1665, Anthony Johnson moved to Maryland and leased a 300-acre plantation, where he died five years later. But back in Virginia that same year, a jury decided the land Johnson left behind could be seized by the government because he was a "negroe and by consequence an alien." In 1705 Virginia declared that "All servants imported and brought in this County... who were not Christians in their Native Country... shall be slaves. A Negro, mulatto and Indian slaves ... shall be held to be real estate." 

John Casor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *1655*
John Punch (slave) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *1640*

I whupped this dudes ass with regarding the same subject matter here:

Blacks are "brainwashed"? - Page 72


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Toro said:


> It's funny that racists proclaim themselves to be better than other races but racists are usually bottom of the barrel of their own race.
> 
> Most intelligent, accomplished, successful and educated people want nothing to do with racist trash.



What's even funnier is those who call others racist support the most racist agenda the democrats pushed since the 18th and 19th  centuries
And some of those people are supposed to be intelligent, accomplished, successful and educated


----------



## IanC

Toro said:


> It's funny that racists proclaim themselves to be better than other races but racists are usually bottom of the barrel of their own race.
> 
> Most intelligent, accomplished, successful and educated people want nothing to do with racist trash.



political correctness has indeed made it very hard to discuss topics related to race and class in the public forum.


----------



## jtpr312

Pheonixops said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little known fact that Robert Oppenheimer consulted a black physicist when building the first atomic bomb. Tyrone Banks is the true "father of the bomb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that, but here is a REAL little known fact that they never teach during black history month.  The father of slavery for life, as pracitced in the American South, was a black man.  One of the original africans brought over for their term of servitude, which by LAW was for a set time upon which the "slave" had to be freed, fought a white man for the right to keep his own african slave, John Casor, for life and won in court, making slavery for life the law of the land.  See Johnson vs Parker.  So every time the blacks wish to whine and cry about how their ancestors where slaves, they can thank a black man for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let finish this up with Antonio "Anthony" Johnson and the "first legal slave owner in America was a Black man." farce.
> 
> You forgot or left this point out Trip:
> "In 1641, Massachusetts became the first colony to legally recognize slavery. Other states, such as Virginia, followed. *In 1662, Virginia decided all children born in the colony to a slave mother would be enslaved. Slavery was not only a life-long condition; *now it could be passed, like skin color, from generation to generation. "
> 
> We'll leave off with Johnson here:
> 
> "In 1665, Anthony Johnson moved to Maryland and leased a 300-acre plantation, where he died five years later. But back in Virginia that same year, a jury decided the land Johnson left behind could be seized by the government because he was a "negroe and by consequence an alien." In 1705 Virginia declared that "All servants imported and brought in this County... who were not Christians in their Native Country... shall be slaves. A Negro, mulatto and Indian slaves ... shall be held to be real estate."
> 
> John Casor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *1655*
> John Punch (slave) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *1640*
> 
> I whupped this dudes ass with regarding the same subject matter here:
> 
> Blacks are "brainwashed"? - Page 72
Click to expand...


Read the decision and and get back to me.  It was not a life long condition, a slave was property until released by law after their term of servitude was up, as Johnson was, as Casor should have been a child born to a slave is obviously the owner's slave as well.  This has nothing to do with children born of people who where in the middle of serving their set term so your argument is irelevent.  Johnson IS the father of slavery as practiced in the American south whether you like it or not.


----------



## KR811

jtpr312 said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many on the "list" are not even accurate, giving black inventors credit for "inventing" things that they did not invent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rebuttal, criticizing accuracy without proof. There's also something called an innovator. Some of the black inventors are really innovators by improving or modernizing inventions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rebuttal, give me some specific black "inventions" and I'll be glad to disprove it if it is a myth.  I've seen the commercials son.  You know, the ones that say the negro invented the air conditioner, the potato chip, the lawn mower, peanut butter and few other things, ALL of which are lies, so give me an example and if they are inncurate I'll be glad to rebut with proof.  As for improving on existing inventions, that's not what's at issue here.  What's at issue is people giving those "innovators" credit for actually inventing the product they may have made improvements on and even some of those improvements are not improvements at all.  Take the lawn mower for example, the common myth is that the negro John Burr invented the lawn mower in 1899 right?  That is a specific claim made by many and included on the "Black History Month" commercials.  The truth is Budding in England held the first patent for the invention of the lawn mower in 1830, 69yrs before Burr, and the first American patent was issued in 1868, 31yrs prior to Burr, to the founder of the  Archimedean Lawn Mower Co.  Amariah M. Hills.  Some like you will say ok, he didn't invent it, he was an innovator who made it better or who "invented' the first rotary blade mower right?  Well wrong again, he was issued a patent #624749 for a rotary blade mower but his patent was for a mower that was only slightly different than Budding's original patent.  So from Burr getting a patent almost 70yrs after the orgininal patent on a device only slightly different than the original, we get, "A negro invented the lawn mower" commercials or lies like yours that he made innovations to the the lawn mower.  Lol.  That's not even a myth, that's an outright lie.  I could go on, like the myth that a black man, George Crum, invented the Potato Chip in Sarasota Srpings NY in what was it, 1853, while in reality the supposed black man was first of all an American Indian first and secondly there where written recipes for the Potato Chip going back to 1824 and another dated 1845, 29yrs and 9yr prior to Crum's "inventing" them.  Or the myth that Carver invented Peanut butter, while the FACTS state the Aztecs had Peanut Butter hundreds of years prior to Carver and that a patent, #306727 was issued to Marcellus Gilmore Edson for peanut butter in 1884, almost 20yrs before Carver started his "research" into peanuts or J.H. Kellogg, famous still today for his cereal company, held US patent #580787 in 1897, 6yrs prior to Carvers "research" for his "Process of Preparing Nutmeal," which produced a "pasty adhesive substance" that Kellogg called "nut-butter."  I could go on and on rebutting those things that are black myths, but I'll need some specific "inventions" to rebut.  I'll wait.
Click to expand...

 
I barely read any of that and I do not intend to read the rest of your wall of text. I can pretty much summarize what you're trying to convey. " ******* have never created, invented nor innovated anything in the history of ever, because they're lazy savages." You are as obtuse as the blacks you claim to be stealing inventions. You're also not fooling anyone with white nationalist PC talk with calling blacks negroes, everyone knows you mean ******.


----------



## jtpr312

KR811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rebuttal, criticizing accuracy without proof. There's also something called an innovator. Some of the black inventors are really innovators by improving or modernizing inventions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuttal, give me some specific black "inventions" and I'll be glad to disprove it if it is a myth.  I've seen the commercials son.  You know, the ones that say the negro invented the air conditioner, the potato chip, the lawn mower, peanut butter and few other things, ALL of which are lies, so give me an example and if they are inncurate I'll be glad to rebut with proof.  As for improving on existing inventions, that's not what's at issue here.  What's at issue is people giving those "innovators" credit for actually inventing the product they may have made improvements on and even some of those improvements are not improvements at all.  Take the lawn mower for example, the common myth is that the negro John Burr invented the lawn mower in 1899 right?  That is a specific claim made by many and included on the "Black History Month" commercials.  The truth is Budding in England held the first patent for the invention of the lawn mower in 1830, 69yrs before Burr, and the first American patent was issued in 1868, 31yrs prior to Burr, to the founder of the  Archimedean Lawn Mower Co.  Amariah M. Hills.  Some like you will say ok, he didn't invent it, he was an innovator who made it better or who "invented' the first rotary blade mower right?  Well wrong again, he was issued a patent #624749 for a rotary blade mower but his patent was for a mower that was only slightly different than Budding's original patent.  So from Burr getting a patent almost 70yrs after the orgininal patent on a device only slightly different than the original, we get, "A negro invented the lawn mower" commercials or lies like yours that he made innovations to the the lawn mower.  Lol.  That's not even a myth, that's an outright lie.  I could go on, like the myth that a black man, George Crum, invented the Potato Chip in Sarasota Srpings NY in what was it, 1853, while in reality the supposed black man was first of all an American Indian first and secondly there where written recipes for the Potato Chip going back to 1824 and another dated 1845, 29yrs and 9yr prior to Crum's "inventing" them.  Or the myth that Carver invented Peanut butter, while the FACTS state the Aztecs had Peanut Butter hundreds of years prior to Carver and that a patent, #306727 was issued to Marcellus Gilmore Edson for peanut butter in 1884, almost 20yrs before Carver started his "research" into peanuts or J.H. Kellogg, famous still today for his cereal company, held US patent #580787 in 1897, 6yrs prior to Carvers "research" for his "Process of Preparing Nutmeal," which produced a "pasty adhesive substance" that Kellogg called "nut-butter."  I could go on and on rebutting those things that are black myths, but I'll need some specific "inventions" to rebut.  I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I barely read any of that and I do not intend to read the rest of your wall of text. I can pretty much summarize what you're trying to convey. " ******* have never created, invented nor innovated anything in the history of ever, because they're lazy savages." You are as obtuse as the blacks you claim to be stealing inventions. You're also not fooling anyone with white nationalist PC talk with calling blacks negroes, everyone knows you mean ******.
Click to expand...


Lol, Of course you "barely read" what I wrote.  You don't like the truth so you think by ignoring it it doesn't eixst.  Thats ok bud, you not reading it doesn't make it any less true.  As for ******* never creating, inventing or inovating anything, I would agree, ******* are pretty much useless, but I'm sure there are inventions or innovations to inventions that some negroes may have been involved in, they're just not the ones so many of them are given credit for.  You know like Morgan and the Traffic Signal or the Gas Mask, Drew and Plasma or the Blood Bank, Jones and the Air Conditioner, Williams and the first successful heart surgery, Beard and the Railroad Coupler, McCoy and the Automatic Lubricator, and so many others.  I just wonder why if there where so many wonderful innovators and inventors among the black race we have well over 70 common inventions/innovations attributed to negroes, and taught to be negro "inventions or at least major innovations when they were neither.  Seems to me if they were such great inventors and innovators there would be plenty of REAL inventions or innovations to list.  As for your insistance that I use negro as a code word for ******, lol, that's too funny.  Here's the truth bud.  I am not politically correct.  I am not ashamed of how I feel regarding race.  I am not one to pull punches and I am certainly not one who gives a crap what others think of me or my beleifs.  I call a ****** a ****** when they are ******* or act like *******.  I just don't believe all negroes are *******.  I know some decent, hard working, law abiding, God fearing negroes that are doing all they can to support their families and raise their kids to believe in hard work and obeying the law and I have no problem with them.  In reality I just don't much care for negroes in general and try to distance myself from blacks as much as I can, by not hiring them, by living in a county that is almost 80% white and in a town that is over 90% white, going to an almost all white church, by not frequenting places where they are prone to congregate, and by avoiding interaction with them as much as possible, because it's been my experiance that even the ones I mentioned above have the capacity to revert back to type under certain circumstances and I have neither the time nor the patience to deal with them on their level.  You run along boy,  lesson is over for the day.  If you wish to provide me with some new negro inventions or innovations feel free.  Maybe you can actually find some that are true inventions or innovations done by blacks and I will be glad to learn of these.


----------



## S.J.

Well, I think if there were any significant numbers of black inventors we would have seen them by now, as I'm sure Unkie and Snookums would have sniffed 'em out.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Well, I think if there were any significant numbers of black inventors we would have seen them by now, as I'm sure Unkie and Snookums would have sniffed 'em out.




So, tell everyone about all the things _you_ have invented, big mouth. What's that? Absolutely nothing? But how can that be?


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think if there were any significant numbers of black inventors we would have seen them by now, as I'm sure Unkie and Snookums would have sniffed 'em out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, tell everyone about all the things _you_ have invented, big mouth. What's that? Absolutely nothing? But how can that be?
Click to expand...

Shut up, stupid.  I never claimed to be an inventor.  You're desperate.


----------



## jtpr312

S.J. said:


> Well, I think if there were any significant numbers of black inventors we would have seen them by now, as I'm sure Unkie and Snookums would have sniffed 'em out.



I agree.  I'm sure there are some things out there that blacks invented I just wonder why they wish to take credit for dozens of things they didn't.  I also wonder why they are so silent on some of their most popular "inventions".  I mean I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure the negro "invented" car jacking and wilding, not to mention being great innovators in the distribution of crack cocaine for instance, yet they're pretty silent on these "inventions/innovations".


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think if there were any significant numbers of black inventors we would have seen them by now, as I'm sure Unkie and Snookums would have sniffed 'em out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, tell everyone about all the things _you_ have invented, big mouth. What's that? Absolutely nothing? But how can that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, stupid.  I never claimed to be an inventor.
Click to expand...




Then you can stop trying to pretend you are in any way associated with great inventors via skin color, asshole.


----------



## Bill Angel

> James Edward West ...invented the electret microphone, contained in practically every mini-device with audio capabilities worldwide, including cell phones, video-audio recorders and more. Derrick Pitts calls it, one of the most significant innovations of the 20th century.


See
Color of Science at the Franklin Institute - Philadelphia charity | Examiner.com


----------



## jtpr312

Bill Angel said:


> James Edward West ...invented the electret microphone, contained in practically every mini-device with audio capabilities worldwide, including cell phones, video-audio recorders and more. Derrick Pitts calls it, one of the most significant innovations of the 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> See
> Color of Science at the Franklin Institute - Philadelphia charity | Examiner.com
Click to expand...


He gets partial credit for that as he is co-inventer with a German named Gerhard M. Sessler They both hold patents for the Electroacoustic Transducer Electret Microphone
Patent Number(s) 3,118,022.  Very good example.  During his career, he has developed more than 250 patents on microphones and related discoveries involving polymer foil electrets.


----------



## KR811

jtpr312 said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuttal, give me some specific black "inventions" and I'll be glad to disprove it if it is a myth.  I've seen the commercials son.  You know, the ones that say the negro invented the air conditioner, the potato chip, the lawn mower, peanut butter and few other things, ALL of which are lies, so give me an example and if they are inncurate I'll be glad to rebut with proof.  As for improving on existing inventions, that's not what's at issue here.  What's at issue is people giving those "innovators" credit for actually inventing the product they may have made improvements on and even some of those improvements are not improvements at all.  Take the lawn mower for example, the common myth is that the negro John Burr invented the lawn mower in 1899 right?  That is a specific claim made by many and included on the "Black History Month" commercials.  The truth is Budding in England held the first patent for the invention of the lawn mower in 1830, 69yrs before Burr, and the first American patent was issued in 1868, 31yrs prior to Burr, to the founder of the  Archimedean Lawn Mower Co.  Amariah M. Hills.  Some like you will say ok, he didn't invent it, he was an innovator who made it better or who "invented' the first rotary blade mower right?  Well wrong again, he was issued a patent #624749 for a rotary blade mower but his patent was for a mower that was only slightly different than Budding's original patent.  So from Burr getting a patent almost 70yrs after the orgininal patent on a device only slightly different than the original, we get, "A negro invented the lawn mower" commercials or lies like yours that he made innovations to the the lawn mower.  Lol.  That's not even a myth, that's an outright lie.  I could go on, like the myth that a black man, George Crum, invented the Potato Chip in Sarasota Srpings NY in what was it, 1853, while in reality the supposed black man was first of all an American Indian first and secondly there where written recipes for the Potato Chip going back to 1824 and another dated 1845, 29yrs and 9yr prior to Crum's "inventing" them.  Or the myth that Carver invented Peanut butter, while the FACTS state the Aztecs had Peanut Butter hundreds of years prior to Carver and that a patent, #306727 was issued to Marcellus Gilmore Edson for peanut butter in 1884, almost 20yrs before Carver started his "research" into peanuts or J.H. Kellogg, famous still today for his cereal company, held US patent #580787 in 1897, 6yrs prior to Carvers "research" for his "Process of Preparing Nutmeal," which produced a "pasty adhesive substance" that Kellogg called "nut-butter."  I could go on and on rebutting those things that are black myths, but I'll need some specific "inventions" to rebut.  I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I barely read any of that and I do not intend to read the rest of your wall of text. I can pretty much summarize what you're trying to convey. " ******* have never created, invented nor innovated anything in the history of ever, because they're lazy savages." You are as obtuse as the blacks you claim to be stealing inventions. You're also not fooling anyone with white nationalist PC talk with calling blacks negroes, everyone knows you mean ******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, Of course you "barely read" what I wrote.  You don't like the truth so you think by ignoring it it doesn't eixst.  Thats ok bud, you not reading it doesn't make it any less true.  As for ******* never creating, inventing or inovating anything, I would agree, ******* are pretty much useless, but I'm sure there are inventions or innovations to inventions that some negroes may have been involved in, they're just not the ones so many of them are given credit for.  You know like Morgan and the Traffic Signal or the Gas Mask, Drew and Plasma or the Blood Bank, Jones and the Air Conditioner, Williams and the first successful heart surgery, Beard and the Railroad Coupler, McCoy and the Automatic Lubricator, and so many others.  I just wonder why if there where so many wonderful innovators and inventors among the black race we have well over 70 common inventions/innovations attributed to negroes, and taught to be negro "inventions or at least major innovations when they were neither.  Seems to me if they were such great inventors and innovators there would be plenty of REAL inventions or innovations to list.  As for your insistance that I use negro as a code word for ******, lol, that's too funny.  Here's the truth bud.  I am not politically correct.  I am not ashamed of how I feel regarding race.  I am not one to pull punches and I am certainly not one who gives a crap what others think of me or my beleifs.  I call a ****** a ****** when they are ******* or act like *******.  I just don't believe all negroes are *******.  I know some decent, hard working, law abiding, God fearing negroes that are doing all they can to support their families and raise their kids to believe in hard work and obeying the law and I have no problem with them.  In reality I just don't much care for negroes in general and try to distance myself from blacks as much as I can, by not hiring them, by living in a county that is almost 80% white and in a town that is over 90% white, going to an almost all white church, by not frequenting places where they are prone to congregate, and by avoiding interaction with them as much as possible, because it's been my experiance that even the ones I mentioned above have the capacity to revert back to type under certain circumstances and I have neither the time nor the patience to deal with them on their level.  You run along boy,  lesson is over for the day.  If you wish to provide me with some new negro inventions or innovations feel free.  Maybe you can actually find some that are true inventions or innovations done by blacks and I will be glad to learn of these.
Click to expand...


Of course I barely read what you wrote, why waste my time, "bud"? It's not like what you said hasn't been said before by many idiots like you. At least I have common sense to do a spell check. And the people who you listed as false inventors are innovators. For example, the earliest form of the gas mask was only a wet sponge used several centuries ago and many other versions succeeded that over the years. Morgan's mask was modern for the time. Most inventions are improved upon generation after generation. And some inventions are successful attempts in which others failed. But since, blacks may or may have not created the first form of the device or procedure, they don't count as innovators just dirty savage thieves. 

" I know some decent, hard working, law abiding, God fearing ********* that are doing all they can to support their families and raise their kids to believe in hard work and obeying the law and I have no problem with them. "


Really? because you contradicted you contradicted yourself by saying:

"In reality I just don't much care for negroes in general and try to distance myself from blacks as much as I can, *1) by not hiring them*,* 2) by living in a county that is almost 80% white and in a town that is over 90% white,** 3) going to an almost all white church*, *4) by not frequenting places where they are prone to congregate*, and by avoiding interaction with them as much as possible, because it's been my *5) experiance that even the ones I mentioned above have the capacity to revert back to type under certain circumstances *and I have neither the time nor the patience to deal with them on their level. "

1. I doubt you own a business of any worth or any business at all, internet tough guy. And doesn't this void all the bitching you people do about Affirmative Action? 
2. Such as what? Vidor, TX? I doubt anyone is jealous.
3. Why am I not surprised you also believe in fairy tales? Doesn't the bible tell you to love thy neighbor? It figures, Jesus freaks aren't known for consistency. Admitting this voided what little credibility you already had. 
4. I don't frequent the ghetto either nor any other dangerous area such as barrios, or your meth head town.
5. Maybe because you were being a dick to them?If you talk shit like you do on the internet, why shouldn't a black person be angry? Why do shit talkers act like they're a victim-like bitch? It reminds me how you describe all blacks. You keep proving how White Supremacist douches act just like the ones they hate. Keep it up.

You taught me a lesson? Okay Jesus Freak. Great "Lesson". Are you going to teach me how the world is 6000 years old next? Or is the next lesson you trying to molest boys like a "god fearing" "family values" Christian?


----------



## Unkotare

KR811 said:


> Lesson? Okay Jesus Freak. Great "Lesson". Are you going to teach me how the world is 6000 years old next? Or is the next lesson you trying to molest boys like a "god fearing" "family values" Christian?





Don't bother dragging out your bigotry for that. He is not a Christian.


----------



## KR811

Unkotare said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson? Okay Jesus Freak. Great "Lesson". Are you going to teach me how the world is 6000 years old next? Or is the next lesson you trying to molest boys like a "god fearing" "family values" Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother dragging out your bigotry for that. He is not a Christian.
Click to expand...


Debate him on that then.


----------



## Unkotare

KR811 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson? Okay Jesus Freak. Great "Lesson". Are you going to teach me how the world is 6000 years old next? Or is the next lesson you trying to molest boys like a "god fearing" "family values" Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother dragging out your bigotry for that. He is not a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debate him on that then.
Click to expand...




The old pussy has me on ignore. You can't know the first thing about Christianity and believe that guy is a Christian. I can _claim_ to be a dolphin, but a couple of laps in the pool will demonstrate pretty clearly that I am not.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, tell everyone about all the things _you_ have invented, big mouth. What's that? Absolutely nothing? But how can that be?
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, stupid.  I never claimed to be an inventor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can stop trying to pretend you are in any way associated with great inventors via skin color, asshole.
Click to expand...

Fuck you, I never tried to do that either.  You become more desperate with every idiotic comment you post.  You should STFU for your own sake, stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, stupid.  I never claimed to be an inventor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can stop trying to pretend you are in any way associated with great inventors via skin color, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you, I never tried to do that either.  .
Click to expand...




Bullshit you didn't. Face it, YOU are a worthless loser no matter what anyone else with a similar skin tone, hair cut, height, weight, or diet ever did. YOU are all alone in your own failure as a human being.


----------



## katsteve2012

Pheonixops said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> One started out for all the right reasons and has stumbled and devolved like some people do. The other, in my opinion started out for all the wrong reasons stumbled on to some worthy causes and finally was honest with himself and finally went on to what he likes to do the most, entertainment. Like most people, they have their good points and bad points, they both kept and keep the conversation going, while they can be myopic and sometimes clownish with their focus they were brave enough at one time or another to "fight the good fight". God bless them, they did put their asses physically on the line.
> I may not agree with some of their tactics and some of their issues, but i respect them for doing a whole lot more than me to fight for justice even though like us all, they have had their failings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are liars and race hustlers in my opinion, and it looks like you've bought their game.  They are scum as far as I'm concerned and anyone who respects them is full of shit in my opinion, and when they finally leave this earth I'm sure there will be many fellow race hustlers and cons weeping their crocodile tears at their funerals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, opinions are like assholes, everyone has one. I don't buy into anyone's game, I'm for the individual free thinkers instead of the collectivist lemmings who parrot the people who manipulate and persuade them. I think that you should re-read my post above so you can really comprehend. If you actually comprehended what I was saying, you wouldn't have made that statement about "buying into their game".
> 
> How have Sharpton and Jackson's actions hurt and affected you specifically, that you would have such a seething attitude toward them? How are they actually 'race hustlers' in your opinion? What is a 'race hustler'?
Click to expand...


I cannot help but laugh almost hysterically whenever someone here uses that mindless buzz phrase "pulling the race card", or refers to a so called "race hustler". 

Having grown up in an era when there were "real race cards" everywhere you looked, and real life "race hustlers" on the scene like Bull Conner and George Wallace and public signs posted that very clearly said "no n*****s allowed", those were real and tangible "race cards" and "race hustlers"...the kind you remember for life. 


 I also have to laugh when i read some of these rants about Jackson, Sharpton and so called  "black leaders".

I'm not defending either of them, as they are not "my personal leaders", And speaking only of those who I know, they do not "lead" them either. 

My memories of Jessie Jackson are more vivid of him when he was working with MLK, working with a civil rights movement that IMO did more to harm what should have been a movement at that time to drive black business ownership and self reliance than it did to help empower predominately black communities. But that's a different topic.

The same Jackson and Sharpton spend a lot more time these days discussing real issues such as black on black crime and unemployment, and even in that respect I see more "discussion" than "action" being taken.

I think that the extremist media, uses class division to whip those who occupy the less educated, lower rung of society into a frenzy, by using their lack of understanding of how lucrative it is for manipulators who permeate and pollute talk radio to create "black bogeymen" like Sharpton and Jackson to incite just enough fear in the ignorant and misinformed to give those two way more "power" than they actually have. JMO.


----------



## rightwinger

But....but

Everyone knows blacks couldn't have contributed to our society


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

What a bunch of dumb fucks.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I find it amazing that none of you leftist are interested in the truth. You people are disgusting.


----------



## rightwinger

Matthew said:


> I find it amazing that none of you leftist are interested in the truth. You people are disgusting.



There are Rumors that a black man was elected President

But it is denied by conservatives. They claim he is not really American so it doesn't count


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can stop trying to pretend you are in any way associated with great inventors via skin color, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, I never tried to do that either.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit you didn't. Face it, YOU are a worthless loser no matter what anyone else with a similar skin tone, hair cut, height, weight, or diet ever did. YOU are all alone in your own failure as a human being.
Click to expand...

Has anybody ever told you you're like a fuckin' fly at a picnic?  Better get outta here before somebody swats you.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, I never tried to do that either.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit you didn't. Face it, YOU are a worthless loser no matter what anyone else with a similar skin tone, hair cut, height, weight, or diet ever did. YOU are all alone in your own failure as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has anybody ever told you you're like a fuckin' fly at a picnic?  Better get outta here before somebody swats you.
Click to expand...



YOU are not swatting anyone, miss. Don't make yourself look even more ridiculous than you already have.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit you didn't. Face it, YOU are a worthless loser no matter what anyone else with a similar skin tone, hair cut, height, weight, or diet ever did. YOU are all alone in your own failure as a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody ever told you you're like a fuckin' fly at a picnic?  Better get outta here before somebody swats you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are not swatting anyone, miss. Don't make yourself look even more ridiculous than you already have.
Click to expand...

BZZZZZZZZZZ..........SMACK!!!  Consider yourself swatted, shithead.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody ever told you you're like a fuckin' fly at a picnic?  Better get outta here before somebody swats you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are not swatting anyone, miss. Don't make yourself look even more ridiculous than you already have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BZZZZZZZZZZ..........SMACK!!!  Consider yourself swatted, shithead.
Click to expand...




Keep enjoying your fantasies, miss.


----------



## jtpr312

KR811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I barely read any of that and I do not intend to read the rest of your wall of text. I can pretty much summarize what you're trying to convey. " ******* have never created, invented nor innovated anything in the history of ever, because they're lazy savages." You are as obtuse as the blacks you claim to be stealing inventions. You're also not fooling anyone with white nationalist PC talk with calling blacks negroes, everyone knows you mean ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Of course you "barely read" what I wrote.  You don't like the truth so you think by ignoring it it doesn't eixst.  Thats ok bud, you not reading it doesn't make it any less true.  As for ******* never creating, inventing or inovating anything, I would agree, ******* are pretty much useless, but I'm sure there are inventions or innovations to inventions that some negroes may have been involved in, they're just not the ones so many of them are given credit for.  You know like Morgan and the Traffic Signal or the Gas Mask, Drew and Plasma or the Blood Bank, Jones and the Air Conditioner, Williams and the first successful heart surgery, Beard and the Railroad Coupler, McCoy and the Automatic Lubricator, and so many others.  I just wonder why if there where so many wonderful innovators and inventors among the black race we have well over 70 common inventions/innovations attributed to negroes, and taught to be negro "inventions or at least major innovations when they were neither.  Seems to me if they were such great inventors and innovators there would be plenty of REAL inventions or innovations to list.  As for your insistance that I use negro as a code word for ******, lol, that's too funny.  Here's the truth bud.  I am not politically correct.  I am not ashamed of how I feel regarding race.  I am not one to pull punches and I am certainly not one who gives a crap what others think of me or my beleifs.  I call a ****** a ****** when they are ******* or act like *******.  I just don't believe all negroes are *******.  I know some decent, hard working, law abiding, God fearing negroes that are doing all they can to support their families and raise their kids to believe in hard work and obeying the law and I have no problem with them.  In reality I just don't much care for negroes in general and try to distance myself from blacks as much as I can, by not hiring them, by living in a county that is almost 80% white and in a town that is over 90% white, going to an almost all white church, by not frequenting places where they are prone to congregate, and by avoiding interaction with them as much as possible, because it's been my experiance that even the ones I mentioned above have the capacity to revert back to type under certain circumstances and I have neither the time nor the patience to deal with them on their level.  You run along boy,  lesson is over for the day.  If you wish to provide me with some new negro inventions or innovations feel free.  Maybe you can actually find some that are true inventions or innovations done by blacks and I will be glad to learn of these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I barely read what you wrote, why waste my time, "bud"? It's not like what you said hasn't been said before by many idiots like you. At least I have common sense to do a spell check. And the people who you listed as false inventors are innovators. For example, the earliest form of the gas mask was only a wet sponge used several centuries ago and many other versions succeeded that over the years. Morgan's mask was modern for the time. Most inventions are improved upon generation after generation. And some inventions are successful attempts in which others failed. But since, blacks may or may have not created the first form of the device or procedure, they don't count as innovators just dirty savage thieves.
> 
> " I know some decent, hard working, law abiding, God fearing ********* that are doing all they can to support their families and raise their kids to believe in hard work and obeying the law and I have no problem with them. "
> 
> 
> Really? because you contradicted you contradicted yourself by saying:
> 
> "In reality I just don't much care for negroes in general and try to distance myself from blacks as much as I can, *1) by not hiring them*,* 2) by living in a county that is almost 80% white and in a town that is over 90% white,** 3) going to an almost all white church*, *4) by not frequenting places where they are prone to congregate*, and by avoiding interaction with them as much as possible, because it's been my *5) experiance that even the ones I mentioned above have the capacity to revert back to type under certain circumstances *and I have neither the time nor the patience to deal with them on their level. "
> 
> 1. I doubt you own a business of any worth or any business at all, internet tough guy. And doesn't this void all the bitching you people do about Affirmative Action?
> 2. Such as what? Vidor, TX? I doubt anyone is jealous.
> 3. Why am I not surprised you also believe in fairy tales? Doesn't the bible tell you to love thy neighbor? It figures, Jesus freaks aren't known for consistency. Admitting this voided what little credibility you already had.
> 4. I don't frequent the ghetto either nor any other dangerous area such as barrios, or your meth head town.
> 5. Maybe because you were being a dick to them?If you talk shit like you do on the internet, why shouldn't a black person be angry? Why do shit talkers act like they're a victim-like bitch? It reminds me how you describe all blacks. You keep proving how White Supremacist douches act just like the ones they hate. Keep it up.
> 
> You taught me a lesson? Okay Jesus Freak. Great "Lesson". Are you going to teach me how the world is 6000 years old next? Or is the next lesson you trying to molest boys like a "god fearing" "family values" Christian?
Click to expand...





KR811 said:


> Lol.  Wow, you really buy into that Morgan and the gas mask myth don't you?  Maybe you should have done a bit of research prior to making that dumbass, incorrect statement.  You're way off bud, but don't worry, your lies were all spelled correctly.  Doesn't make em true, but makes em nice and neat huh?  Seems to me concentrating on your research would have been a bit better use of your time than concentrating on running spell check.
> 
> Among the early forerunners of the gas mask was a device invented in 1847 by Lewis P. Haslett of Louisville, KY. It allowed breathing through a nose or mouth piece fitted with two one-way clapper valves: one to permit the inhalation of air through a bulb-shaped filter, and the other to vent exhaled air directly into the atmosphere. Similar use of valves became common in later masks. The filter material  wool or other porous substance moistened with water  was suited to keeping out dust or other solid particulates, but would not have been effective against poison gas.
> In 1849, Haslett's Lung Protector was granted the first US patent for an air-purifying respirator.
> Refs.: US Patent #6529 (1849)
> 
> 
> In the early 1850s, the Scottish chemist John Stenhouse, who had been investigating the power of various forms of charcoal to capture and hold large volumes of gas, put the science to use in one of the first masks capable of removing toxic gases from incoming air.
> The mask's filter, made of powdered charcoal, was held between two dome-shaped layers of wire gauze covering the wearer's nose and mouth. Although crude by modern standards, the invention was practical and effective enough that certain chemical factories in London equipped their workers with it. Charcoal in its "activated" form would eventually become the most widely used filter medium for gas masks
> 
> In 1871, the prominent British physicist John Tyndall wrote about his new invention: a "fireman's respirator" that combined the protective features of the Stenhouse mask and other breathing devices. After continued development, he exhibited this early form of gas mask at a meeting of the Royal Society in London in 1874. The July 1875 issue of Manufacturer and Builder described it as follows:
> 
> Prof. Tyndall's fireman's hood ... is supplied with a respirator, consisting of a valve chamber and filter-tube about four inches long, screwed on outside, with access to it from the inside by a wooden mouthpiece. The respiratory agency consists of cotton wool saturated with glycerin, lime, and charcoal; the lime absorbs the carbonic acid, (one of the products of combustion,) the glycerin acts on the smoke particles, and the charcoal on the hydro-carbon developed in vapors, and Prof. Tyndall declared that after protecting himself with a hood thus prepared he could go into an atmosphere of the most atrocious character and live for a half an hour where he could not, unprotected, have existed for a single minute.
> Refs.: John Tyndall, Fragments of Science (1871); Manufacturer and Builder (July 1875) p.158-9; Davis (1947)
> 
> Samuel Barton, of London, England, designed a device for the purpose of, according to an 1874 patent, "permitting respiration in places where the atmosphere is charged with noxious gases, or vapors, smoke, or other impurities." It included a rubber-and-metal face cover, head harness, glass eyepieces, rubber-coated hood, and one-way valves for exhalation and inhalation. A metal canister on the front of the mask contained alternating layers of filtering materials: charcoal, lime, and glycerin-soaked cotton wool.  In addition to the canister gas mask, the patent described a simple closed-circuit rebreather in which the user would inhale and exhale through tubes attached to an air reservoir carried on the back. In this alternate configuration, a filter containing lime would remove excess carbon dioxide from the breathing loop.
> Refs: US patent #148868 (1874);
> 
> I have four more patents issued for gas mask going from 1877-1902 ALL of which pre-date Morgans "invention".  Seems like there where 9 patents issued for various types of gas masks going back almost 70yrs prior to Morgan inventing it, and not a single one used a "wet sponge".  Lol.
> 
> 
> " I know some decent, hard working, law abiding, God fearing ********* that are doing all they can to support their families and raise their kids to believe in hard work and obeying the law and I have no problem with them. "
> 
> 
> Really? because you contradicted you contradicted yourself by saying:
> 
> "In reality I just don't much care for negroes in general and try to distance myself from blacks as much as I can, *1) by not hiring them*,* 2) by living in a county that is almost 80% white and in a town that is over 90% white,** 3) going to an almost all white church*, *4) by not frequenting places where they are prone to congregate*, and by avoiding interaction with them as much as possible, because it's been my *5) experiance that even the ones I mentioned above have the capacity to revert back to type under certain circumstances *and I have neither the time nor the patience to deal with them on their level. "
> I don't have a problem with them, doesn't mean I want to break bread with them or hang out with them
> 
> 1. I doubt you own a business of any worth or any business at all, internet tough guy. And doesn't this void all the bitching you people do about Affirmative Action?
> 2. Such as what? Vidor, TX? I doubt anyone is jealous.
> 3. Why am I not surprised you also believe in fairy tales? Doesn't the bible tell you to love thy neighbor? It figures, Jesus freaks aren't known for consistency. Admitting this voided what little credibility you already had.
> 4. I don't frequent the ghetto either nor any other dangerous area such as barrios, or your meth head town.
> 5. Maybe because you were being a dick to them?If you talk shit like you do on the internet, why shouldn't a black person be angry? Why do shit talkers act like they're a victim-like bitch? It reminds me how you describe all blacks. You keep proving how White Supremacist douches act just like the ones they hate. Keep it up.
> 1.  Doubt all you like, your doubt effects my income not at all.
> 2.  Jealous of what?
> 3.  Go to Strongs Concordance or some other source and actually look up what the word Jesus used for Neighbor means.
> 4.  Never once heard or read of any serious meth problem in my town, thiough we do have a section down in Lexington Park, about 30 miles south of me in the same County, that has a crakc and heroin problem.  Guess what color the majority of the residents in that part of the town are?  You guessed it, black.  Lol.
> 5.  I treat everyone the same, with polite indeffence.  Some negroes just never evolve too far past the savage stage no matter how well trained, how well educated or how well they are treated.  Sad but true.
> 
> You taught me a lesson? Okay Jesus Freak. Great "Lesson". Are you going to teach me how the world is 6000 years old next? Or is the next lesson you trying to molest boys like a "god fearing" "family values" Christian?  I don't know how old the world is and that's really irelevent to the topic at hand heathen.  As for your second little comment I'd certainly make you eat not only your words but your teeth if you ever had the balls to call me a child molestor to my face.  Seems to me you're the one thats the internent tough guy.  See boy, I'd call you a ****** to your face, but I'd be willing to bet dollars to donuts you'd never call me a child molestor to my face.  You run along now son and take some free advice, stop worrying so much about running spell check at the expense of not running fact check.  Dumbass.


.


----------



## jtpr312

rightwinger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that none of you leftist are interested in the truth. You people are disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are Rumors that a black man was elected President
> 
> But it is denied by conservatives. They claim he is not really American so it doesn't count
Click to expand...


Wow I can't believe how racist you liberals are.  I mean ain't you bleeding hearts supposed to be non-racists, we're all equal, kum-by-ya, lets all join hands jackasses?  Flipping hypocrites.  Every time you say obama is a black man, ignoring that he had a white mother, making him a  mulatto or a sambo if you prefer, and was raised by white grandparents in very upper middle class to wealthy white culture, you show not only your racism, but your hypocrisy as well.  Well no surprise to me or to most other Conservatives, we see your blatant hypocrisy on a daily basis here and IRL


----------



## koshergrl

Snookie said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should teach proper black history how the Republicn party fought for the rights of African Americans. We never learned that fact in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, in the days of Lincoln.  It has done a 180 since then.
Click to expand...


When Dems joined and started turning it into a covert Dem party. As it stands now, it still stands head and shoulders above the racist, fascist democrat party.


----------



## editec

I read Black History.

Only I just call it HISTORY.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Race is big business for the left.  How dare anyone suggest we treat everyone the same.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that none of you leftist are interested in the truth. You people are disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are Rumors that a black man was elected President
> 
> But it is denied by conservatives. They claim he is not really American so it doesn't count
Click to expand...


The color of the President's skin doesn't mean a damn thing.  This is the United States of America, you pissant racist trash.


----------



## rightwinger

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that none of you leftist are interested in the truth. You people are disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are Rumors that a black man was elected President
> 
> But it is denied by conservatives. They claim he is not really American so it doesn't count
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The color of the President's skin doesn't mean a damn thing.  This is the United States of America, you pissant racist trash.
Click to expand...


I guess you are right Pollyanna

We are all one big happy family.........except for the Mexicans and gays


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are Rumors that a black man was elected President
> 
> But it is denied by conservatives. They claim he is not really American so it doesn't count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color of the President's skin doesn't mean a damn thing.  This is the United States of America, you pissant racist trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you are right Pollyanna
> 
> We are all one big happy family.........except for the Mexicans and gays
Click to expand...


Go piss up a rope, asswipe.  If you and your pals couldn't bitch about some racist straw man, you wouldn't have a purpose in life.  You put people into a labeled box so you can keep everyone sorted out according to agenda.  When anyone tries to jump out of your box, you label them a "racist", an "Uncle Tom", or whatever vile tag you can put on them in an attempt to silence them.  You're a racist con man, nothing more.  Go fuck yourself.


----------



## KR811

jtpr312 said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Of course you "barely read" what I wrote.  You don't like the truth so you think by ignoring it it doesn't eixst.  Thats ok bud, you not reading it doesn't make it any less true.  As for ******* never creating, inventing or inovating anything, I would agree, ******* are pretty much useless, but I'm sure there are inventions or innovations to inventions that some negroes may have been involved in, they're just not the ones so many of them are given credit for.  You know like Morgan and the Traffic Signal or the Gas Mask, Drew and Plasma or the Blood Bank, Jones and the Air Conditioner, Williams and the first successful heart surgery, Beard and the Railroad Coupler, McCoy and the Automatic Lubricator, and so many others.  I just wonder why if there where so many wonderful innovators and inventors among the black race we have well over 70 common inventions/innovations attributed to negroes, and taught to be negro "inventions or at least major innovations when they were neither.  Seems to me if they were such great inventors and innovators there would be plenty of REAL inventions or innovations to list.  As for your insistance that I use negro as a code word for ******, lol, that's too funny.  Here's the truth bud.  I am not politically correct.  I am not ashamed of how I feel regarding race.  I am not one to pull punches and I am certainly not one who gives a crap what others think of me or my beleifs.  I call a ****** a ****** when they are ******* or act like *******.  I just don't believe all negroes are *******.  I know some decent, hard working, law abiding, God fearing negroes that are doing all they can to support their families and raise their kids to believe in hard work and obeying the law and I have no problem with them.  In reality I just don't much care for negroes in general and try to distance myself from blacks as much as I can, by not hiring them, by living in a county that is almost 80% white and in a town that is over 90% white, going to an almost all white church, by not frequenting places where they are prone to congregate, and by avoiding interaction with them as much as possible, because it's been my experiance that even the ones I mentioned above have the capacity to revert back to type under certain circumstances and I have neither the time nor the patience to deal with them on their level.  You run along boy,  lesson is over for the day.  If you wish to provide me with some new negro inventions or innovations feel free.  Maybe you can actually find some that are true inventions or innovations done by blacks and I will be glad to learn of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I barely read what you wrote, why waste my time, "bud"? It's not like what you said hasn't been said before by many idiots like you. At least I have common sense to do a spell check. And the people who you listed as false inventors are innovators. For example, the earliest form of the gas mask was only a wet sponge used several centuries ago and many other versions succeeded that over the years. Morgan's mask was modern for the time. Most inventions are improved upon generation after generation. And some inventions are successful attempts in which others failed. But since, blacks may or may have not created the first form of the device or procedure, they don't count as innovators just dirty savage thieves.
> Lol.  Wow, you really buy into that Morgan and the gas mask myth don't you?  Maybe you should have done a bit of research prior to making that dumbass, incorrect statement.  You're way off bud, but don't worry, your lies were all spelled correctly.  Doesn't make em true, but makes em nice and neat huh?  Seems to me concentrating on your research would have been a bit better use of your time than concentrating on running spell check.
> 
> Among the early forerunners of the gas mask was a device invented in 1847 by Lewis P. Haslett of Louisville, KY. It allowed breathing through a nose or mouth piece fitted with two one-way clapper valves: one to permit the inhalation of air through a bulb-shaped filter, and the other to vent exhaled air directly into the atmosphere. Similar use of valves became common in later masks. The filter material &#8212; wool or other porous substance moistened with water &#8212; was suited to keeping out dust or other solid particulates, but would not have been effective against poison gas.
> In 1849, Haslett's Lung Protector was granted the first US patent for an air-purifying respirator.
> Refs.: US Patent #6529 (1849)
> 
> 
> In the early 1850s, the Scottish chemist John Stenhouse, who had been investigating the power of various forms of charcoal to capture and hold large volumes of gas, put the science to use in one of the first masks capable of removing toxic gases from incoming air.
> The mask's filter, made of powdered charcoal, was held between two dome-shaped layers of wire gauze covering the wearer's nose and mouth. Although crude by modern standards, the invention was practical and effective enough that certain chemical factories in London equipped their workers with it. Charcoal in its "activated" form would eventually become the most widely used filter medium for gas masks
> 
> In 1871, the prominent British physicist John Tyndall wrote about his new invention: a "fireman's respirator" that combined the protective features of the Stenhouse mask and other breathing devices. After continued development, he exhibited this early form of gas mask at a meeting of the Royal Society in London in 1874. The July 1875 issue of Manufacturer and Builder described it as follows:
> 
> Prof. Tyndall's fireman's hood ... is supplied with a respirator, consisting of a valve chamber and filter-tube about four inches long, screwed on outside, with access to it from the inside by a wooden mouthpiece. The respiratory agency consists of cotton wool saturated with glycerin, lime, and charcoal; the lime absorbs the carbonic acid, (one of the products of combustion,) the glycerin acts on the smoke particles, and the charcoal on the hydro-carbon developed in vapors, and Prof. Tyndall declared that after protecting himself with a hood thus prepared he could go into an atmosphere of the most atrocious character and live for a half an hour where he could not, unprotected, have existed for a single minute.
> Refs.: John Tyndall, Fragments of Science (1871); Manufacturer and Builder (July 1875) p.158-9; Davis (1947)
> 
> Samuel Barton, of London, England, designed a device for the purpose of, according to an 1874 patent, "permitting respiration in places where the atmosphere is charged with noxious gases, or vapors, smoke, or other impurities." It included a rubber-and-metal face cover, head harness, glass eyepieces, rubber-coated hood, and one-way valves for exhalation and inhalation. A metal canister on the front of the mask contained alternating layers of filtering materials: charcoal, lime, and glycerin-soaked cotton wool.  In addition to the canister gas mask, the patent described a simple closed-circuit rebreather in which the user would inhale and exhale through tubes attached to an air reservoir carried on the back. In this alternate configuration, a filter containing lime would remove excess carbon dioxide from the breathing loop.
> Refs: US patent #148868 (1874);
> 
> I have four more patents issued for gas mask going from 1877-1902 ALL of which pre-date Morgans "invention".  Seems like there where 9 patents issued for various types of gas masks going back almost 70yrs prior to Morgan inventing it, and not a single one used a "wet sponge".  Lol.
> 
> 
> " I know some decent, hard working, law abiding, God fearing ********* that are doing all they can to support their families and raise their kids to believe in hard work and obeying the law and I have no problem with them. "
> 
> 
> Really? because you contradicted you contradicted yourself by saying:
> 
> "In reality I just don't much care for negroes in general and try to distance myself from blacks as much as I can, *1) by not hiring them*,* 2) by living in a county that is almost 80% white and in a town that is over 90% white,** 3) going to an almost all white church*, *4) by not frequenting places where they are prone to congregate*, and by avoiding interaction with them as much as possible, because it's been my *5) experiance that even the ones I mentioned above have the capacity to revert back to type under certain circumstances *and I have neither the time nor the patience to deal with them on their level. "
> I don't have a problem with them, doesn't mean I want to break bread with them or hang out with them
> 
> 1. I doubt you own a business of any worth or any business at all, internet tough guy. And doesn't this void all the bitching you people do about Affirmative Action?
> 2. Such as what? Vidor, TX? I doubt anyone is jealous.
> 3. Why am I not surprised you also believe in fairy tales? Doesn't the bible tell you to love thy neighbor? It figures, Jesus freaks aren't known for consistency. Admitting this voided what little credibility you already had.
> 4. I don't frequent the ghetto either nor any other dangerous area such as barrios, or your meth head town.
> 5. Maybe because you were being a dick to them?If you talk shit like you do on the internet, why shouldn't a black person be angry? Why do shit talkers act like they're a victim-like bitch? It reminds me how you describe all blacks. You keep proving how White Supremacist douches act just like the ones they hate. Keep it up.
> 1.  Doubt all you like, your doubt effects my income not at all.
> 2.  Jealous of what? Exactly
> 3.  Go to Strongs Concordance or some other source and actually look up what the word Jesus used for Neighbor means.  So Jesus is a prick like you? Thanks for confirming that. This is why people are leaving Christianity
> 4.  Never once heard or read of any serious meth problem in my town, thiough we do have a section down in Lexington Park, about 30 miles south of me in the same County, that has a crakc and heroin problem.  Guess what color the majority of the residents in that part of the town are?  You guessed it, black.  Lol. Sure you haven't. Also Lexington Park doesn't explain your town's hillbilly heroin problem. Stay on topic.
> 5.  I treat everyone the same, with polite indeffence.  Some negroes just never evolve too far past the savage stage no matter how well trained, how well educated or how well they are treated.  Sad but true. I severely doubt that. And I know people like that for ALL RACES, however I don't single out an entire race. Funny how you keep switching your inclusive and exclusive languages for race. It looks like you're  backtracking on your statements
> 
> You taught me a lesson? Okay Jesus Freak. Great "Lesson". Are you going to teach me how the world is 6000 years old next? Or is the next lesson you trying to molest boys like a "god fearing" "family values" Christian?  I don't know how old the world is and that's really irelevent to the topic at hand heathen.  As for your second little comment I'd certainly make you eat not only your words but your teeth if you ever had the balls to call me a child molestor to my face.  Seems to me you're the one thats the internent tough guy.  See boy, I'd call you a ****** to your face, but I'd be willing to bet dollars to donuts you'd never call me a child molestor to my face.  You run along now son and take some free advice, stop worrying so much about running spell check at the expense of not running fact check.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Jesus Freaks like you have no say on what fact because you believe in fairy tales. It's simple as that. Why don't you fact your bible first, then learn how to give a source to support your claims instead telling others to do your fucking research.
Thanks for proving to me that you're the internet tough guy. I'm not going to argue for something that is not likely to ever happen.

I don't take advice from Jesus Freaks. 

I'm the dumbass, huh? This coming from a grown man who has the vocabulary and spelling skill of a 2nd grader, yet I'm the dumbass? Okay, you fucktard.


----------



## KR811

jtpr312 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that none of you leftist are interested in the truth. You people are disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are Rumors that a black man was elected President
> 
> But it is denied by conservatives. They claim he is not really American so it doesn't count
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe how racist you liberals are.  I mean ain't you bleeding hearts supposed to be non-racists, we're all equal, kum-by-ya, lets all join hands jackasses?  Flipping hypocrites.  Every time you say obama is a black man, ignoring that he had a white mother, making him a  mulatto or a sambo if you prefer, and was raised by white grandparents in very upper middle class to wealthy white culture, you show not only your racism, but your hypocrisy as well.  Well no surprise to me or to most other Conservatives, we see your blatant hypocrisy on a daily basis here and IRL
Click to expand...


Funny how idiots like you cherry pick the one drop rule, for certain people. You made the rule, now deal with it.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

KR811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are Rumors that a black man was elected President
> 
> But it is denied by conservatives. They claim he is not really American so it doesn't count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe how racist you liberals are.  I mean ain't you bleeding hearts supposed to be non-racists, we're all equal, kum-by-ya, lets all join hands jackasses?  Flipping hypocrites.  Every time you say obama is a black man, ignoring that he had a white mother, making him a  mulatto or a sambo if you prefer, and was raised by white grandparents in very upper middle class to wealthy white culture, you show not only your racism, but your hypocrisy as well.  Well no surprise to me or to most other Conservatives, we see your blatant hypocrisy on a daily basis here and IRL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how idiots like you cherry pick the one drop rule, for certain people. You made the rule, now deal with it.
Click to expand...


That post is a glaring example of your ignorance.  You're a useful idiot and a pawn.  Nothing more.  No one around here had anything to do with any "one drop rule".  Ignorant son of a bitch.


----------



## KR811

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe how racist you liberals are.  I mean ain't you bleeding hearts supposed to be non-racists, we're all equal, kum-by-ya, lets all join hands jackasses?  Flipping hypocrites.  Every time you say obama is a black man, ignoring that he had a white mother, making him a  mulatto or a sambo if you prefer, and was raised by white grandparents in very upper middle class to wealthy white culture, you show not only your racism, but your hypocrisy as well.  Well no surprise to me or to most other Conservatives, we see your blatant hypocrisy on a daily basis here and IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how idiots like you cherry pick the one drop rule, for certain people. You made the rule, now deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That post is a glaring example of your ignorance.  You're a useful idiot and a pawn.  Nothing more.  No one around here had anything to do with any "one drop rule".  Ignorant son of a bitch.
Click to expand...


Hey dumbass, did you even read jtpr312's comment? It had everything to do with the one drop rule. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

KR811 said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how idiots like you cherry pick the one drop rule, for certain people. You made the rule, now deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That post is a glaring example of your ignorance.  You're a useful idiot and a pawn.  Nothing more.  No one around here had anything to do with any "one drop rule".  Ignorant son of a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, did you even read jtpr312's comment? It had everything to do with the one drop rule. Shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


Why don't you shut me up.  Who made the one drop rule?


----------



## KR811

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That post is a glaring example of your ignorance.  You're a useful idiot and a pawn.  Nothing more.  No one around here had anything to do with any "one drop rule".  Ignorant son of a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, did you even read jtpr312's comment? It had everything to do with the one drop rule. Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you shut me up.  Who made the one drop rule?
Click to expand...


The American Government in the past, in order to deny biracial people rights. It's a stupid law, but I'll be damned if some white people are going to claim biracial black people when they're successful but then say they're full black if they do something stupid or criminal. 

It's either one or the other. I won't stand for cherry picking.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

KR811 said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, did you even read jtpr312's comment? It had everything to do with the one drop rule. Shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you shut me up.  Who made the one drop rule?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American Government in the past, in order to deny biracial people rights. It's a stupid law, but I'll be damned if some white people are going to claim biracial black people when they're successful but then say they're full black if they do something stupid or criminal.
> 
> It's either one or the other. I won't stand for cherry picking.
Click to expand...


Who around here is claiming that kind of bullshit?  Show me the post.


----------



## KR811

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you shut me up.  Who made the one drop rule?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American Government in the past, in order to deny biracial people rights. It's a stupid law, but I'll be damned if some white people are going to claim biracial black people when they're successful but then say they're full black if they do something stupid or criminal.
> 
> It's either one or the other. I won't stand for cherry picking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who around here is claiming that kind of bullshit?  Show me the post.
Click to expand...


*Every time you say obama is a black man, ignoring that he had a white mother, making him a mulatto or a sambo*

- Jtpr312

It's one the same page as this one.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

KR811 said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American Government in the past, in order to deny biracial people rights. It's a stupid law, but I'll be damned if some white people are going to claim biracial black people when they're successful but then say they're full black if they do something stupid or criminal.
> 
> It's either one or the other. I won't stand for cherry picking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who around here is claiming that kind of bullshit?  Show me the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Every time you say obama is a black man, ignoring that he had a white mother, making him a mulatto or a sambo*
> 
> - Jtpr312
> 
> It's one the same page as this one.
Click to expand...


So what?  Why are you guys so concerned about skin color?  Obama got elected and re-elected and some people on the left are still upset about some perceived racism.  I think you're all mentally ill.


----------



## rightwinger

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The color of the President's skin doesn't mean a damn thing.  This is the United States of America, you pissant racist trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are right Pollyanna
> 
> We are all one big happy family.........except for the Mexicans and gays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go piss up a rope, asswipe.  If you and your pals couldn't bitch about some racist straw man, you wouldn't have a purpose in life.  You put people into a labeled box so you can keep everyone sorted out according to agenda.  When anyone tries to jump out of your box, you label them a "racist", an "Uncle Tom", or whatever vile tag you can put on them in an attempt to silence them.  You're a racist con man, nothing more.  Go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


Republicans don't hate blacks anymore...

They have already lost that vote. Time to move on to Mexicans and gays


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are right Pollyanna
> 
> We are all one big happy family.........except for the Mexicans and gays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go piss up a rope, asswipe.  If you and your pals couldn't bitch about some racist straw man, you wouldn't have a purpose in life.  You put people into a labeled box so you can keep everyone sorted out according to agenda.  When anyone tries to jump out of your box, you label them a "racist", an "Uncle Tom", or whatever vile tag you can put on them in an attempt to silence them.  You're a racist con man, nothing more.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans don't hate blacks anymore...
> 
> They have already lost that vote. Time to move on to Mexicans and gays
Click to expand...



Give me some names of republicans who hate Blacks.


----------



## S.J.

> They have already lost that vote. Time to move on to Mexicans and gays


You mean like the liberals on this site attacking Marco Rubio and Lindsey Graham?


----------



## Pheonixops

jtpr312 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that, but here is a REAL little known fact that they never teach during black history month.  The father of slavery for life, as pracitced in the American South, was a black man.  One of the original africans brought over for their term of servitude, which by LAW was for a set time upon which the "slave" had to be freed, fought a white man for the right to keep his own african slave, John Casor, for life and won in court, making slavery for life the law of the land.  See Johnson vs Parker.  So every time the blacks wish to whine and cry about how their ancestors where slaves, they can thank a black man for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let finish this up with Antonio "Anthony" Johnson and the "first legal slave owner in America was a Black man." farce.
> 
> You forgot or left this point out Trip:
> "In 1641, Massachusetts became the first colony to legally recognize slavery. Other states, such as Virginia, followed. *In 1662, Virginia decided all children born in the colony to a slave mother would be enslaved. Slavery was not only a life-long condition; *now it could be passed, like skin color, from generation to generation. "
> 
> We'll leave off with Johnson here:
> 
> "In 1665, Anthony Johnson moved to Maryland and leased a 300-acre plantation, where he died five years later. But back in Virginia that same year, a jury decided the land Johnson left behind could be seized by the government because he was a "negroe and by consequence an alien." In 1705 Virginia declared that "All servants imported and brought in this County... who were not Christians in their Native Country... shall be slaves. A Negro, mulatto and Indian slaves ... shall be held to be real estate."
> 
> John Casor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *1655*
> John Punch (slave) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *1640*
> 
> I whupped this dudes ass with regarding the same subject matter here:
> 
> Blacks are "brainwashed"? - Page 72
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Read the decision and and get back to me.  It was not a life long condition*, a slave was property until released by law after their term of servitude was up, as Johnson was, as Casor should have been a child born to a slave is obviously the owner's slave as well.  This has nothing to do with children born of people who where in the middle of serving their set term so your argument is irelevent.  Johnson IS the father of slavery as practiced in the American south whether you like it or not.
Click to expand...


LOL, yes it was in most if not many cases. Read my references and get back to me! Your assertion is a crock of shit. The had slaves in Jamestown.


----------



## jtpr312

KR811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I barely read what you wrote, why waste my time, "bud"? It's not like what you said hasn't been said before by many idiots like you. At least I have common sense to do a spell check. And the people who you listed as false inventors are innovators. For example, the earliest form of the gas mask was only a wet sponge used several centuries ago and many other versions succeeded that over the years. Morgan's mask was modern for the time. Most inventions are improved upon generation after generation. And some inventions are successful attempts in which others failed. But since, blacks may or may have not created the first form of the device or procedure, they don't count as innovators just dirty savage thieves.
> Lol.  Wow, you really buy into that Morgan and the gas mask myth don't you?  Maybe you should have done a bit of research prior to making that dumbass, incorrect statement.  You're way off bud, but don't worry, your lies were all spelled correctly.  Doesn't make em true, but makes em nice and neat huh?  Seems to me concentrating on your research would have been a bit better use of your time than concentrating on running spell check.
> 
> Among the early forerunners of the gas mask was a device invented in 1847 by Lewis P. Haslett of Louisville, KY. It allowed breathing through a nose or mouth piece fitted with two one-way clapper valves: one to permit the inhalation of air through a bulb-shaped filter, and the other to vent exhaled air directly into the atmosphere. Similar use of valves became common in later masks. The filter material &#8212; wool or other porous substance moistened with water &#8212; was suited to keeping out dust or other solid particulates, but would not have been effective against poison gas.
> In 1849, Haslett's Lung Protector was granted the first US patent for an air-purifying respirator.
> Refs.: US Patent #6529 (1849)
> 
> 
> In the early 1850s, the Scottish chemist John Stenhouse, who had been investigating the power of various forms of charcoal to capture and hold large volumes of gas, put the science to use in one of the first masks capable of removing toxic gases from incoming air.
> The mask's filter, made of powdered charcoal, was held between two dome-shaped layers of wire gauze covering the wearer's nose and mouth. Although crude by modern standards, the invention was practical and effective enough that certain chemical factories in London equipped their workers with it. Charcoal in its "activated" form would eventually become the most widely used filter medium for gas masks
> 
> In 1871, the prominent British physicist John Tyndall wrote about his new invention: a "fireman's respirator" that combined the protective features of the Stenhouse mask and other breathing devices. After continued development, he exhibited this early form of gas mask at a meeting of the Royal Society in London in 1874. The July 1875 issue of Manufacturer and Builder described it as follows:
> 
> Prof. Tyndall's fireman's hood ... is supplied with a respirator, consisting of a valve chamber and filter-tube about four inches long, screwed on outside, with access to it from the inside by a wooden mouthpiece. The respiratory agency consists of cotton wool saturated with glycerin, lime, and charcoal; the lime absorbs the carbonic acid, (one of the products of combustion,) the glycerin acts on the smoke particles, and the charcoal on the hydro-carbon developed in vapors, and Prof. Tyndall declared that after protecting himself with a hood thus prepared he could go into an atmosphere of the most atrocious character and live for a half an hour where he could not, unprotected, have existed for a single minute.
> Refs.: John Tyndall, Fragments of Science (1871); Manufacturer and Builder (July 1875) p.158-9; Davis (1947)
> 
> Samuel Barton, of London, England, designed a device for the purpose of, according to an 1874 patent, "permitting respiration in places where the atmosphere is charged with noxious gases, or vapors, smoke, or other impurities." It included a rubber-and-metal face cover, head harness, glass eyepieces, rubber-coated hood, and one-way valves for exhalation and inhalation. A metal canister on the front of the mask contained alternating layers of filtering materials: charcoal, lime, and glycerin-soaked cotton wool.  In addition to the canister gas mask, the patent described a simple closed-circuit rebreather in which the user would inhale and exhale through tubes attached to an air reservoir carried on the back. In this alternate configuration, a filter containing lime would remove excess carbon dioxide from the breathing loop.
> Refs: US patent #148868 (1874);
> 
> I have four more patents issued for gas mask going from 1877-1902 ALL of which pre-date Morgans "invention".  Seems like there where 9 patents issued for various types of gas masks going back almost 70yrs prior to Morgan inventing it, and not a single one used a "wet sponge".  Lol.
> 
> 
> " I know some decent, hard working, law abiding, God fearing ********* that are doing all they can to support their families and raise their kids to believe in hard work and obeying the law and I have no problem with them. "
> 
> 
> Really? because you contradicted you contradicted yourself by saying:
> 
> "In reality I just don't much care for negroes in general and try to distance myself from blacks as much as I can, *1) by not hiring them*,* 2) by living in a county that is almost 80% white and in a town that is over 90% white,** 3) going to an almost all white church*, *4) by not frequenting places where they are prone to congregate*, and by avoiding interaction with them as much as possible, because it's been my *5) experiance that even the ones I mentioned above have the capacity to revert back to type under certain circumstances *and I have neither the time nor the patience to deal with them on their level. "
> I don't have a problem with them, doesn't mean I want to break bread with them or hang out with them
> 
> 1. I doubt you own a business of any worth or any business at all, internet tough guy. And doesn't this void all the bitching you people do about Affirmative Action?
> 2. Such as what? Vidor, TX? I doubt anyone is jealous.
> 3. Why am I not surprised you also believe in fairy tales? Doesn't the bible tell you to love thy neighbor? It figures, Jesus freaks aren't known for consistency. Admitting this voided what little credibility you already had.
> 4. I don't frequent the ghetto either nor any other dangerous area such as barrios, or your meth head town.
> 5. Maybe because you were being a dick to them?If you talk shit like you do on the internet, why shouldn't a black person be angry? Why do shit talkers act like they're a victim-like bitch? It reminds me how you describe all blacks. You keep proving how White Supremacist douches act just like the ones they hate. Keep it up.
> 1.  Doubt all you like, your doubt effects my income not at all.
> 2.  Jealous of what? Exactly
> 3.  Go to Strongs Concordance or some other source and actually look up what the word Jesus used for Neighbor means.  So Jesus is a prick like you? Thanks for confirming that. This is why people are leaving Christianity
> 4.  Never once heard or read of any serious meth problem in my town, thiough we do have a section down in Lexington Park, about 30 miles south of me in the same County, that has a crakc and heroin problem.  Guess what color the majority of the residents in that part of the town are?  You guessed it, black.  Lol. Sure you haven't. Also Lexington Park doesn't explain your town's hillbilly heroin problem. Stay on topic.
> 5.  I treat everyone the same, with polite indeffence.  Some negroes just never evolve too far past the savage stage no matter how well trained, how well educated or how well they are treated.  Sad but true. I severely doubt that. And I know people like that for ALL RACES, however I don't single out an entire race. Funny how you keep switching your inclusive and exclusive languages for race. It looks like you're  backtracking on your statements
> 
> You taught me a lesson? Okay Jesus Freak. Great "Lesson". Are you going to teach me how the world is 6000 years old next? Or is the next lesson you trying to molest boys like a "god fearing" "family values" Christian?  I don't know how old the world is and that's really irelevent to the topic at hand heathen.  As for your second little comment I'd certainly make you eat not only your words but your teeth if you ever had the balls to call me a child molestor to my face.  Seems to me you're the one thats the internent tough guy.  See boy, I'd call you a ****** to your face, but I'd be willing to bet dollars to donuts you'd never call me a child molestor to my face.  You run along now son and take some free advice, stop worrying so much about running spell check at the expense of not running fact check.  Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus Freaks like you have no say on what fact because you believe in fairy tales. It's simple as that. Why don't you fact your bible first, then learn how to give a source to support your claims instead telling others to do your fucking research.
> Thanks for proving to me that you're the internet tough guy. I'm not going to argue for something that is not likely to ever happen.
> 
> I don't take advice from Jesus Freaks.
> 
> I'm the dumbass, huh? This coming from a grown man who has the vocabulary and spelling skill of a 2nd grader, yet I'm the dumbass? Okay, you fucktard.
Click to expand...


Of course you're a dumbass and as for vocabulary, I wouldn't talk about anyone's vocabulary, especially mine, which is so above yours as to make any comparissons laughable.  You've shown us over and over here that you have the vocabulary skills of a not so bright 5th grader and we won't even get into your lousy reading comprehension skills.  Your ignorance and lousy vocabulary skills are proven once again by your need to resort to profanity to express yourself, a sure sign of ignorance.  Not surprising though, because as I said, the ****** is never too far below the costume of civility many of your kind wear.  As for others doing my research, no need, my opinions are based on my research, you should do some research because you're ignorant and need to educate yourself on the topics you continue to bloviate on so you'll not only stop looking the fool, but you'll actually be able to address my statements with some intelligent opinions of your own rather than ignore the substance and run spell check on them.  Your abiltiy to run spell check is not a sign of intelligence, it's a sign of anal retentiveness.  As for being an "internet tough guy" It wasn't me that started this thing boy, it was you.  Now if you really think you have the balls to call me a child molestor to my face, let me know, I'll be happy to tell you where I can be found every other day of the week, otherwise admit you're a pussy and piss off.


----------



## jtpr312

Pheonixops said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let finish this up with Antonio "Anthony" Johnson and the "first legal slave owner in America was a Black man." farce.
> 
> You forgot or left this point out Trip:
> "In 1641, Massachusetts became the first colony to legally recognize slavery. Other states, such as Virginia, followed. *In 1662, Virginia decided all children born in the colony to a slave mother would be enslaved. Slavery was not only a life-long condition; *now it could be passed, like skin color, from generation to generation. "
> 
> We'll leave off with Johnson here:
> 
> "In 1665, Anthony Johnson moved to Maryland and leased a 300-acre plantation, where he died five years later. But back in Virginia that same year, a jury decided the land Johnson left behind could be seized by the government because he was a "negroe and by consequence an alien." In 1705 Virginia declared that "All servants imported and brought in this County... who were not Christians in their Native Country... shall be slaves. A Negro, mulatto and Indian slaves ... shall be held to be real estate."
> 
> John Casor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *1655*
> John Punch (slave) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *1640*
> 
> I whupped this dudes ass with regarding the same subject matter here:
> 
> Blacks are "brainwashed"? - Page 72
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Read the decision and and get back to me.  It was not a life long condition*, a slave was property until released by law after their term of servitude was up, as Johnson was, as Casor should have been a child born to a slave is obviously the owner's slave as well.  This has nothing to do with children born of people who where in the middle of serving their set term so your argument is irelevent.  Johnson IS the father of slavery as practiced in the American south whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, yes it was in most if not many cases. Read my references and get back to me! Your assertion is a crock of shit. The had slaves in Jamestown.
Click to expand...


You didn't give me any "refrences", you gave me wikipedia which is a site ANY dumbass can add to or edit and this is what your own freaking  source says.  

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*John Casor *(surname also recorded as Cazara and Corsala[1]), *a servant in Northampton County in the Virginia Colony, in 1655 became the first person of African descent in Britain's Thirteen Colonies to be declared by the county court as a slave for life In one of the earliest freedom suits, Casor argued that he was an indentured servant who had been forced to serve past his term. In ordering Casor returned to his master Anthony Johnson, a free black, for life, the court sustained the right of free blacks to own slaves.

You'll see it supports what I stated, but like I said, wikipedia is not a 100% reliable refrence source.


As for there being slaves in Jamestown, that's right you dumbass, the man who brought suit to keep Casor for life, Anthony Johnson, was one of the original negroes brought to Jamestown as an indentured slave and BY LAW FREED  after a set length of servitude becoming a free negro as was demanded by law.  God I can't stand dumbass people.*


----------



## KR811

jtpr312 said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Freaks like you have no say on what fact because you believe in fairy tales. It's simple as that. Why don't you fact your bible first, then learn how to give a source to support your claims instead telling others to do your fucking research.
> Thanks for proving to me that you're the internet tough guy. I'm not going to argue for something that is not likely to ever happen.
> 
> I don't take advice from Jesus Freaks.
> 
> I'm the dumbass, huh? This coming from a grown man who has the vocabulary and spelling skill of a 2nd grader, yet I'm the dumbass? Okay, you fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you're a dumbass and as for vocabulary, I wouldn't talk about anyone's vocabulary, especially mine, which is so above yours as to make any comparissons laughable.  You've shown us over and over here that you have the vocabulary skills of a not so bright 5th grader and we won't even get into your lousy reading comprehension skills.  Your ignorance and lousy vocabulary skills are proven once again by your need to resort to profanity to express yourself, a sure sign of ignorance.  Not surprising though, because as I said, the ****** is never too far below the costume of civility many of your kind wear.  As for others doing my research, no need, my opinions are based on my research, you should do some research because you're ignorant and need to educate yourself on the topics you continue to bloviate on so you'll not only stop looking the fool, but you'll actually be able to address my statements with some intelligent opinions of your own rather than ignore the substance and run spell check on them.  Your abiltiy to run spell check is not a sign of intelligence, it's a sign of anal retentiveness.  As for being an "internet tough guy" It wasn't me that started this thing boy, it was you.  Now if you really think you have the balls to call me a child molestor to my face, let me know, I'll be happy to tell you where I can be found every other day of the week, otherwise admit you're a pussy and piss off.
Click to expand...


Did you just repeat what I told you and just attributed it to me? You are a second grader with that lame ass insult! My vocabulary is laughable? How? Why haven't you called out on that much sooner? Oh wait....I know, because you're making it up to create an insult. With your constant misspelling, you insulting anyone's intelligence makes you like this guy:






Any discussion about intelligence or superiority from you is voided, if you don't have any common sense.

My use of profanity is for those who are uncivil or insulting, any redneck like you qualifies. How dare you of all people to cry about cuss words. Grow a pair tough guy. 

Before telling me that I'm uncivil or pretending to be civil. Tell me how the fuck are you civil a person? You're the one giving thinly-veiled internet threats because you're mad. I wonder what happens when you become a uncivil savage, like the rest of your redneck kind. You rednecks are no better than ghetto hood rats. 

You fit the criteria of the internet tough guy. And the fact you're a 5'9 manlet (by your admission) I wouldn't be threatening anyone at all. But since rednecks attack in packs like gangbanger thugs you must feel really big and tough. So much for you being civil, at least I never proposed any violence or harm onto you. You're stupid, supposedly violent and believe fairy tales. Keep proving yourself to be more of a ****** than I will ever be. 

BTW You're still defending yourself from being a child molester? I only called you that once because you're a devout christian. The fact that you're still whining about it makes you suspect to being one. I better call the cops or Anonymous.


----------



## Unkotare

KR811 said:


> I only called you that once because you're a devout christian.





No, he's not. He is no kind of Christian at all.


----------



## KR811

Unkotare said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only called you that once because you're a devout christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not. He is no kind of Christian at all.
Click to expand...


I wish you could debate him on that. I'm getting tired of this idiot. How do you put people on ignore?


----------



## Pheonixops

jtpr312 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Read the decision and and get back to me.  It was not a life long condition*, a slave was property until released by law after their term of servitude was up, as Johnson was, as Casor should have been a child born to a slave is obviously the owner's slave as well.  This has nothing to do with children born of people who where in the middle of serving their set term so your argument is irelevent.  Johnson IS the father of slavery as practiced in the American south whether you like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, yes it was in most if not many cases. Read my references and get back to me! Your assertion is a crock of shit. The had slaves in Jamestown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't give me any "refrences", you gave me wikipedia which is a site ANY dumbass can add to or edit and this is what your own freaking  source says.
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *John Casor *(surname also recorded as Cazara and Corsala[1]), *a servant in Northampton County in the Virginia Colony, in 1655 became the first person of African descent in Britain's Thirteen Colonies to be declared by the county court as a slave for life In one of the earliest freedom suits, Casor argued that he was an indentured servant who had been forced to serve past his term. In ordering Casor returned to his master Anthony Johnson, a free black, for life, the court sustained the right of free blacks to own slaves.
> 
> You'll see it supports what I stated, but like I said, wikipedia is not a 100% reliable refrence source.
> 
> 
> As for there being slaves in Jamestown, that's right you dumbass, the man who brought suit to keep Casor for life, Anthony Johnson, was one of the original negroes brought to Jamestown as an indentured slave and BY LAW FREED  after a set length of servitude becoming a free negro as was demanded by law.  God I can't stand dumbass people.*
Click to expand...

*
That means you can't stand yourself DUMBASS. You can differentiate between a slave and an indentured servant. You also FALSELY  stated that it started "slavery in the South as we know it.", wrong again that was a Black on Black slave situation, "slavery in the South as we know it" was a primarily and overwhelmingly White slave master and Black slave. 
Thanks for the laugh with your pseudo-intellectual made up bullshit! *


----------



## jtpr312

KR811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Freaks like you have no say on what fact because you believe in fairy tales. It's simple as that. Why don't you fact your bible first, then learn how to give a source to support your claims instead telling others to do your fucking research.
> Thanks for proving to me that you're the internet tough guy. I'm not going to argue for something that is not likely to ever happen.
> 
> I don't take advice from Jesus Freaks.
> 
> I'm the dumbass, huh? This coming from a grown man who has the vocabulary and spelling skill of a 2nd grader, yet I'm the dumbass? Okay, you fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you're a dumbass and as for vocabulary, I wouldn't talk about anyone's vocabulary, especially mine, which is so above yours as to make any comparissons laughable.  You've shown us over and over here that you have the vocabulary skills of a not so bright 5th grader and we won't even get into your lousy reading comprehension skills.  Your ignorance and lousy vocabulary skills are proven once again by your need to resort to profanity to express yourself, a sure sign of ignorance.  Not surprising though, because as I said, the ****** is never too far below the costume of civility many of your kind wear.  As for others doing my research, no need, my opinions are based on my research, you should do some research because you're ignorant and need to educate yourself on the topics you continue to bloviate on so you'll not only stop looking the fool, but you'll actually be able to address my statements with some intelligent opinions of your own rather than ignore the substance and run spell check on them.  Your abiltiy to run spell check is not a sign of intelligence, it's a sign of anal retentiveness.  As for being an "internet tough guy" It wasn't me that started this thing boy, it was you.  Now if you really think you have the balls to call me a child molestor to my face, let me know, I'll be happy to tell you where I can be found every other day of the week, otherwise admit you're a pussy and piss off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you just repeat what I told you and just attributed it to me? You are a second grader with that lame ass insult! My vocabulary is laughable? How? Why haven't you called out on that much sooner? Oh wait....I know, because you're making it up to create an insult. With your constant misspelling, you insulting anyone's intelligence makes you like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any discussion about intelligence or superiority from you is voided, if you don't have any common sense.
> 
> My use of profanity is for those who are uncivil or insulting, any redneck like you qualifies. How dare you of all people to cry about cuss words. Grow a pair tough guy.
> Just pointing out the fact that you're too stupid to express yourself without it, proving you are nothing but a boofer with a thin veneer of civility masking your ghetto origins
> 
> Before telling me that I'm uncivil or pretending to be civil. Tell me how the fuck are you civil a person? You're the one giving thinly-veiled internet threats because you're mad. I wonder what happens when you become a uncivil savage, like the rest of your redneck kind. You rednecks are no better than ghetto hood rats. Lol, not a threat scrote, just a simple observation that you lack the balls to call me what you did in person. I know ******* son, ballless cowards unless they're in a pack.
> 
> You fit the criteria of the internet tough guy. And the fact you're a 5'9 manlet (by your admission) I wouldn't be threatening anyone at all. But since rednecks attack in packs like gangbanger thugs you must feel really big and tough. So much for you being civil, at least I never proposed any violence or harm onto you. You're stupid, supposedly violent and believe fairy tales. Keep proving yourself to be more of a ****** than I will ever be.  Told you boy, I was born and raised in NYC NY, not even close to being a Redneck and by the way, best you look up the word "wilding" son, you ******* attack, usually woman and weak and defenseless men, in packs so often they made up the word for you guys.  But no worries for me, God gave man dominion over the animals so I know my place in the world as opposed to yours.
> 
> BTW You're still defending yourself from being a child molester? I only called you that once because you're a devout christian. The fact that you're still whining about it makes you suspect to being one. I better call the cops or Anonymous Once again, not whining, pointing out to you your lack of balls.[/QUOTE].
Click to expand...


----------



## jtpr312

Pheonixops said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, yes it was in most if not many cases. Read my references and get back to me! Your assertion is a crock of shit. The had slaves in Jamestown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't give me any "refrences", you gave me wikipedia which is a site ANY dumbass can add to or edit and this is what your own freaking  source says.
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *John Casor *(surname also recorded as Cazara and Corsala[1]), *a servant in Northampton County in the Virginia Colony, in 1655 became the first person of African descent in Britain's Thirteen Colonies to be declared by the county court as a slave for life In one of the earliest freedom suits, Casor argued that he was an indentured servant who had been forced to serve past his term. In ordering Casor returned to his master Anthony Johnson, a free black, for life, the court sustained the right of free blacks to own slaves.
> 
> You'll see it supports what I stated, but like I said, wikipedia is not a 100% reliable refrence source.
> 
> 
> As for there being slaves in Jamestown, that's right you dumbass, the man who brought suit to keep Casor for life, Anthony Johnson, was one of the original negroes brought to Jamestown as an indentured slave and BY LAW FREED  after a set length of servitude becoming a free negro as was demanded by law.  God I can't stand dumbass people.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> That means you can't stand yourself DUMBASS. You can differentiate between a slave and an indentured servant. You also FALSELY  stated that it started "slavery in the South as we know it.", wrong again that was a Black on Black slave situation, "slavery in the South as we know it" was a primarily and overwhelmingly White slave master and Black slave.
> Thanks for the laugh with your pseudo-intellectual made up bullshit! *
Click to expand...

*

Dumbass, by law they were indentured servents until that case.  Why do you think Johnson, being one of the original 20 black slaves brought to Jamestown and sold to whites was a free negro?  You think his white master was just a nice guy and let him go?  No, he was freed by law.  You didn't even read your own source that you gave me did you?  It said this right on the source YOU gave, lol.  It started slavery as we know it, meaning being a slave for life, in the South, that's a fact boy.  You can whine about it, deny it, sweep it under the rug, but it doesn't change the fact that the father of slavery as practiced in the American South is a black man, lol.*


----------



## Wicked Jester

Snookie said:


> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013


Soooo, how 'bout we have "White History Month", and more White history taught in schools, seeing as though their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great?

Hell, lets have NAAWP, NAAWP Image Awards, Miss White America Pageant, United Whitey College Fund, and Affirmitive Action for Whites......I'm all for it, how 'bout you?


----------



## katsteve2012

KR811 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only called you that once because you're a devout christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not. He is no kind of Christian at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish you could debate him on that. I'm getting tired of this idiot. How do you put people on ignore?
Click to expand...


To use "Ignore": Click on "User CP". In the drop menu, there is an option to "Edit ignore list". From there just type in the persons screename, and click save.


----------



## katsteve2012

Wicked Jester said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, how 'bout we have "White History Month", and more White history taught in schools, seeing as though their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great?
> 
> Hell, lets have NAAWP, NAAWP Image Awards, Miss White America Pageant, United Whitey College Fund, and Affirmitive Action for Whites......I'm all for it, how 'bout you?
Click to expand...


Absolutely. Frankly I am sick and tired of reading and hearing about this mythical "anti -white" society that we supposedly live in.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

katsteve2012 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, how 'bout we have "White History Month", and more White history taught in schools, seeing as though their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great?
> 
> Hell, lets have NAAWP, NAAWP Image Awards, Miss White America Pageant, United Whitey College Fund, and Affirmitive Action for Whites......I'm all for it, how 'bout you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Frankly I am sick and tired of reading and hearing about this mythical "anti -white" society that we supposedly live in.
Click to expand...


It all leads to Obama and the democrats.  Stir the pot and get everyone upset so they can present themselves as our saviors.  It's nothing but a big con game and the naive ignorant posters around here show how it works.


----------



## Pheonixops

jtpr312 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't give me any "refrences", you gave me wikipedia which is a site ANY dumbass can add to or edit and this is what your own freaking  source says.
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *John Casor *(surname also recorded as Cazara and Corsala[1]), *a servant in Northampton County in the Virginia Colony, in 1655 became the first person of African descent in Britain's Thirteen Colonies to be declared by the county court as a slave for life In one of the earliest freedom suits, Casor argued that he was an indentured servant who had been forced to serve past his term. In ordering Casor returned to his master Anthony Johnson, a free black, for life, the court sustained the right of free blacks to own slaves.
> 
> You'll see it supports what I stated, but like I said, wikipedia is not a 100% reliable refrence source.
> 
> 
> As for there being slaves in Jamestown, that's right you dumbass, the man who brought suit to keep Casor for life, Anthony Johnson, was one of the original negroes brought to Jamestown as an indentured slave and BY LAW FREED  after a set length of servitude becoming a free negro as was demanded by law.  God I can't stand dumbass people.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> That means you can't stand yourself DUMBASS. You can differentiate between a slave and an indentured servant. You also FALSELY  stated that it started "slavery in the South as we know it.", wrong again that was a Black on Black slave situation, "slavery in the South as we know it" was a primarily and overwhelmingly White slave master and Black slave.
> Thanks for the laugh with your pseudo-intellectual made up bullshit! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Dumbass, by law they were indentured servents until that case.  Why do you think Johnson, being one of the original 20 black slaves brought to Jamestown and sold to whites was a free negro?  You think his white master was just a nice guy and let him go?  No, he was freed by law.  You didn't even read your own source that you gave me did you?  It said this right on the source YOU gave, lol.  It started slavery as we know it, meaning being a slave for life, in the South, that's a fact boy.  You can whine about it, deny it, sweep it under the rug, but it doesn't change the fact that the father of slavery as practiced in the American South is a black man, lol.*
Click to expand...

*

What about this; "1640
John Punch, a runaway black servant, is sentenced to servitude for life. His two white companions are given extended terms of servitude. Punch is the first documented slave for life." , can't you wrap your head around? By the way, the Punch case was in the SOUTH. 


Here, educate yourself boy.
Slavery and the Making of America . Timeline | PBS
Slavery and the Making of America . Timeline | PBS*


----------



## jtpr312

Pheonixops said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means you can't stand yourself DUMBASS. You can differentiate between a slave and an indentured servant. You also FALSELY  stated that it started "slavery in the South as we know it.", wrong again that was a Black on Black slave situation, "slavery in the South as we know it" was a primarily and overwhelmingly White slave master and Black slave.
> Thanks for the laugh with your pseudo-intellectual made up bullshit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass, by law they were indentured servents until that case.  Why do you think Johnson, being one of the original 20 black slaves brought to Jamestown and sold to whites was a free negro?  You think his white master was just a nice guy and let him go?  No, he was freed by law.  You didn't even read your own source that you gave me did you?  It said this right on the source YOU gave, lol.  It started slavery as we know it, meaning being a slave for life, in the South, that's a fact boy.  You can whine about it, deny it, sweep it under the rug, but it doesn't change the fact that the father of slavery as practiced in the American South is a black man, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about this; "*1640*
> John Punch, a runaway black servant, is *sentenced to servitude for life*. His two white companions are given extended terms of servitude. *Punch is the first documented slave for life.*" , can't you wrap your head around? By the way, the Punch case was in the SOUTH.
> 
> 
> Here, educate yourself boy.
> Slavery and the Making of America . Timeline | PBS
> Slavery and the Making of America . Timeline | PBS
Click to expand...


What about it?   I stand by what I said, Anthony Johnson, the freed by law former slave, was the father of slavery as practiced in the American south and his black slave was the first negro to be a slave for life as he was orderd to be enslsved for life not as a sentence for a crime like Punch was, but just because he was a negro.  Try actually reading the history of John Punch,  his being ordered a slave for life was a SENTENCE for the crime of running away dumbass. (you may want to look up the word sentence here, as you seem ignorant of it's meaning)  He, along with two other white indentured servents, which is what Punch was prior to committing his crime, an indentured negro, ran from their lawful owner which was against the law.  The two whites recieved the punishment of more years added to their indenture, Punch's punishment was a life sentence.  See even back then we had disparity in sentencing, lol.  If Punch would not have broken the law and ran, he would have been freed, as the law demanded, after a set period of indenture, just like ALL the other blacks were at that time.  Just another criminal negro.


----------



## squeeze berry

katsteve2012 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, how 'bout we have "White History Month", and more White history taught in schools, seeing as though their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great?
> 
> Hell, lets have NAAWP, NAAWP Image Awards, Miss White America Pageant, United Whitey College Fund, and Affirmitive Action for Whites......I'm all for it, how 'bout you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Frankly I am sick and tired of reading and hearing about this mythical "anti -white" society that we supposedly live in.
Click to expand...


no more sick of it than the mythical anti-black society , white privilege and driving while black


----------



## Dot Com

^ quelle surprise..... NOT!!! Look who's here claiming white victimhood- klangrrl


----------



## MDiver

We need a Native-American history month, an Irish-American history month, a Asian-American history month, a German-American history month.  There are 12 months in the year, so we may as well fill them up with some other ethnic groups (especially the Native-American history month, as where would we be if we hadn't committed an effective genocide?).


----------



## KR811

jtpr312 said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you're a dumbass and as for vocabulary, I wouldn't talk about anyone's vocabulary, especially mine, which is so above yours as to make any comparissons laughable.  You've shown us over and over here that you have the vocabulary skills of a not so bright 5th grader and we won't even get into your lousy reading comprehension skills.  Your ignorance and lousy vocabulary skills are proven once again by your need to resort to profanity to express yourself, a sure sign of ignorance.  Not surprising though, because as I said, the ****** is never too far below the costume of civility many of your kind wear.  As for others doing my research, no need, my opinions are based on my research, you should do some research because you're ignorant and need to educate yourself on the topics you continue to bloviate on so you'll not only stop looking the fool, but you'll actually be able to address my statements with some intelligent opinions of your own rather than ignore the substance and run spell check on them.  Your abiltiy to run spell check is not a sign of intelligence, it's a sign of anal retentiveness.  As for being an "internet tough guy" It wasn't me that started this thing boy, it was you.  Now if you really think you have the balls to call me a child molestor to my face, let me know, I'll be happy to tell you where I can be found every other day of the week, otherwise admit you're a pussy and piss off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just repeat what I told you and just attributed it to me? You are a second grader with that lame ass insult! My vocabulary is laughable? How? Why haven't you called out on that much sooner? Oh wait....I know, because you're making it up to create an insult. With your constant misspelling, you insulting anyone's intelligence makes you like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any discussion about intelligence or superiority from you is voided, if you don't have any common sense.
> 
> My use of profanity is for those who are uncivil or insulting, any redneck like you qualifies. How dare you of all people to cry about cuss words. Grow a pair tough guy.
> Just pointing out the fact that you're too stupid to express yourself without it, proving you are nothing but a boofer with a thin veneer of civility masking your ghetto origins
> As if you don't curse on this site, you idiot hillbilly? Shut the fuck up with your blatant hypocrisy.
> 
> Before telling me that I'm uncivil or pretending to be civil. Tell me how the fuck are you civil a person? You're the one giving thinly-veiled internet threats because you're mad. I wonder what happens when you become a uncivil savage, like the rest of your redneck kind. You rednecks are no better than ghetto hood rats. Lol, not a threat scrote, just a simple observation that you lack the balls to call me what you did in person. I know ******* son, ballless cowards unless they're in a pack.
> Once again, redneck hillbillies like you, are just like *******, you roam and fight in packs. You're 49 years old, 5'9 and fat, on top of that. You're more than halfway in the grave. I wouldn't be threatening anyone. However, if you happen to be alone, I'm sure you carry a firearm at all times, so you will you win no matter what. Picking fights, while you're armed, very brave of you. Like a gangbanger.
> 
> You fit the criteria of the internet tough guy. And the fact you're a 5'9 manlet (by your admission) I wouldn't be threatening anyone at all. But since rednecks attack in packs like gangbanger thugs you must feel really big and tough. So much for you being civil, at least I never proposed any violence or harm onto you. You're stupid, supposedly violent and believe fairy tales. Keep proving yourself to be more of a ****** than I will ever be.  Told you boy, I was born and raised in NYC NY, not even close to being a Redneck and by the way, best you look up the word "wilding" son, you ******* attack, usually woman and weak and defenseless men, in packs so often they made up the word for you guys.  But no worries for me, God gave man dominion over the animals so I know my place in the world as opposed to yours. Whatever you say, hillbilly. If I'm such a "ghetto ******", wouldn't I already know what "wilding" is? Keep proving you're more of a ****** than I am.  And Keep believing those fairy tales, Bubba. Most ghetto blacks and criminals in general are Christian, I'm an ATHEIST.
> 
> BTW You're still defending yourself from being a child molester? I only called you that once because you're a devout christian. The fact that you're still whining about it makes you suspect to being one. I better call the cops or Anonymous Once again, not whining, pointing out to you your lack of balls.[/QUOTE].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are whining, internet tough guy.
Click to expand...


----------



## squeeze berry

Dot Com said:


> ^ quelle surprise..... NOT!!! Look who's here claiming white victimhood- klangrrl



look who be here ^ 

gwanna whine to the mods again Malik Shabazz?


----------



## KR811

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, how 'bout we have "White History Month", and more White history taught in schools, seeing as though their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great?
> 
> Hell, lets have NAAWP, NAAWP Image Awards, Miss White America Pageant, United Whitey College Fund, and Affirmitive Action for Whites......I'm all for it, how 'bout you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Frankly I am sick and tired of reading and hearing about this mythical "anti -white" society that we supposedly live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no more sick of it than the mythical anti-black society , white privilege and driving while black
Click to expand...


And I'm sick of that and the mythical anti-white society.


----------



## jtpr312

kr811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kr811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you just repeat what i told you and just attributed it to me? You are a second grader with that lame ass insult! My vocabulary is laughable? How? Why haven't you called out on that much sooner? Oh wait....i know, because you're making it up to create an insult. With your constant misspelling, you insulting anyone's intelligence makes you like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any discussion about intelligence or superiority from you is voided, if you don't have any common sense.
> 
> My use of profanity is for those who are uncivil or insulting, any redneck like you qualifies. How dare you of all people to cry about cuss words. Grow a pair tough guy.
> just pointing out the fact that you're too stupid to express yourself without it, proving you are nothing but a boofer with a thin veneer of civility masking your ghetto origins
> as if you don't curse on this site, you idiot hillbilly? Shut the fuck up with your blatant hypocrisy.   check my posts boofer, you won't find one curse word.
> 
> Before telling me that i'm uncivil or pretending to be civil. Tell me how the fuck are you civil a person? You're the one giving thinly-veiled internet threats because you're mad. I wonder what happens when you become a uncivil savage, like the rest of your redneck kind. You rednecks are no better than ghetto hood rats. lol, not a threat scrote, just a simple observation that you lack the balls to call me what you did in person. I know ******* son, ballless cowards unless they're in a pack.
> 
> once again, redneck hillbillies like you are just like *******, you roam and fight in packs. You're 49 years old, 5'9 and fat, on top of that. You're more than halfway in the grave. I wouldn't be threatening anyone. However, i'm sure you carry a firearm at all times, so you will you win no matter what. Picking fights, while you're armed, very brave of you.  lol, fat?  I have less body fat on me then 90% of the population dumbass, i work out 3-5 times a week with weights, still fit in my dress blue trousers from over 25yrs ago, still run over 20 miles a week and i spend one week a year hiking the mountains what about you boy?  Sit on your rear eating ribs and drinking 40's i'd guess.   And like i said before, it's the ******* that attack in packs.  It's not due to rednecks that the word  "wilding" was created, that was all due to the *******, not to mention their new trick of swarning a store 20-30 at a time to loot it.  As for picking fights while armed, your assumptions are based on what?  Projection? Any time i see a lone ****** acting brave, i know he's packin his 9, otherwise they are cowards.
> 
> you fit the criteria of the internet tough guy. And the fact you're a 5'9 manlet (by your admission) i wouldn't be threatening anyone at all. But since rednecks attack in packs like gangbanger thugs you must feel really big and tough. So much for you being civil, at least i never proposed any violence or harm onto you. You're stupid, supposedly violent and believe fairy tales. Keep proving yourself to be more of a ****** than i will ever be.  told you boy, i was born and raised in nyc ny, not even close to being a redneck and by the way, best you look up the word "wilding" son, you ******* attack, usually woman and weak and defenseless men, in packs so often they made up the word for you guys.  But no worries for me, god gave man dominion over the animals so i know my place in the world as opposed to yours. whatever you say, hillbilly. If i'm such a "ghetto ******", wouldn't i already know what "wilding" is? Keep believing those fairy tales, bubba. Most ghetto blacks are christian, i'm an atheist. so you're a heathen ******, big deal, and no, most ghetto ******* aren't christians, they may say they are, but christians don't gang bang, don't sling dope, don't do car jackings, don't murder people, don't steal, and don't fail to take care of the kids they make, all things the ghetto ****** does in abundance.  As for not knowing what wiliding is, no suprise, i already pointed out the fact that you have a very limited vocabulary.
> 
> btw you're still defending yourself from being a child molester? I only called you that once because you're a devout christian. The fact that you're still whining about it makes you suspect to being one. I better call the cops or anonymous once again, not whining, pointing out to you your lack of balls.[/quote].
> 
> 
> 
> yes you are whining, internet tough guy.] really, because the only one here i see whining, crying and sputtering like a pansy is you boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## squeeze berry

KR811 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Frankly I am sick and tired of reading and hearing about this mythical "anti -white" society that we supposedly live in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more sick of it than the mythical anti-black society , white privilege and driving while black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm sick of that and the mythical anti-white society.
Click to expand...


you are confusing me with dot com and katsteve


----------



## KR811

squeeze berry said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> no more sick of it than the mythical anti-black society , white privilege and driving while black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sick of that and the mythical anti-white society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are confusing me with dot com and katsteve
Click to expand...


mythical anti-black society and mythical anti-white society are 2 sides of the same coin.


----------



## squeeze berry

KR811 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sick of that and the mythical anti-white society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are confusing me with dot com and katsteve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mythical anti-black society and mythical anti-white society are 2 sides of the same coin.
Click to expand...


I'll buy that


----------



## Pheonixops

jtpr312 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass, by law they were indentured servents until that case.  Why do you think Johnson, being one of the original 20 black slaves brought to Jamestown and sold to whites was a free negro?  You think his white master was just a nice guy and let him go?  No, he was freed by law.  You didn't even read your own source that you gave me did you?  It said this right on the source YOU gave, lol.  It started slavery as we know it, meaning being a slave for life, in the South, that's a fact boy.  You can whine about it, deny it, sweep it under the rug, but it doesn't change the fact that the father of slavery as practiced in the American South is a black man, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about this; "*1640*
> John Punch, a runaway black servant, is *sentenced to servitude for life*. His two white companions are given extended terms of servitude. *Punch is the first documented slave for life.*" , can't you wrap your head around? By the way, the Punch case was in the SOUTH.
> 
> 
> Here, educate yourself boy.
> Slavery and the Making of America . Timeline | PBS
> Slavery and the Making of America . Timeline | PBS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about it?   I stand by what I said, Anthony Johnson, the freed by law former slave, was the father of slavery as practiced in the American south and his black slave was the first negro to be a slave for life as he was orderd to be enslsved for life not as a sentence for a crime like Punch was, but just because he was a negro.  Try actually reading the history of John Punch,  his being ordered a slave for life was a SENTENCE for the crime of running away dumbass. (you may want to look up the word sentence here, as you seem ignorant of it's meaning)  He, along with two other white indentured servents, which is what Punch was prior to committing his crime, an indentured negro, ran from their lawful owner which was against the law.  The two whites recieved the punishment of more years added to their indenture, Punch's punishment was a life sentence.  See even back then we had disparity in sentencing, lol.  If Punch would not have broken the law and ran, he would have been freed, as the law demanded, after a set period of indenture, just like ALL the other blacks were at that time.  Just another criminal negro.
Click to expand...


Yeah keep standing by being wrong. Slavery as practiced in the South was White master Black slave. What you fail to realize is that Casor ruling  was in a county. There were PLENTY of slaves for life before that. try reading those links and learn.


----------



## KR811

jtpr312 said:


> kr811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes you are whining, internet tough guy.] really, because the only one here i see whining, crying and sputtering like a pansy is you boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Bubba, you're shredded and do all of that stuff. I'm sure you pull a lot of tail.
> 
> Funny, because I didn't know what "wilding" was until you told me what it was. Again I was so ghetto, why would you need to explain what it was, shouldn't I already know? Also if I was ghetto, why would I be talking trash about ghetto blacks and gangbangers, comparing them to redneck retards like you? Both of you rednecks and gangbanger types do mostly the same shit, except for robbery, I'll concede on that. Also rednecks think guns make them brave too. I've experience both types of people. Keep stereotyping me and I'll continue to stereotype you. It's only fair. You've been doing it for a while here for all blacks.
> 
> Do you even know what a Heathen is? I'm an Atheist, you idiot! Those blacks are Christians and Christians of all types do every single thing of what you've said, especially murder.
> 
> Murder is a Christianity's favorite pastime. The Crusades, American Genocides, Involvement in the Slave Trade, Witch Trials, KKK lynchings, Holocaust and much more all justified by your maniac fairy tale god and his followers involved. Christians think Hitler is more worthy of heaven than his Jewish victims. Don't even get me started on Christianity, I haven't even mentioned how they actively defend pedophiles. I view Christians no better than the Muslims. You're a fine example of the cult. A stupid, whitel-supremacist thug.
> 
> Debate Unkotare about what a Christian, not me.  Apparently both you Christians have some major disagreements.
> 
> Not knowing one slang word reflects on my vocabulary? Are you freaking insane?
> 
> I'm not the one whining about being a called about denigrating all blacks.
> I'm not the on defending my poor spelling, yet calling others stupid.
> I'm not the one whining about cursing while you spew racial slurs.
> BTW no cursing in this post, are you happy you big crybaby?
Click to expand...


----------



## katsteve2012

squeeze berry said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> no more sick of it than the mythical anti-black society , white privilege and driving while black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sick of that and the mythical anti-white society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are confusing me with dot com and katsteve
Click to expand...


And that IS NOT good. I would rather be mistaken for being the Unabomber.


----------



## jtpr312

Pheonixops said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about this; "*1640*
> John Punch, a runaway black servant, is *sentenced to servitude for life*. His two white companions are given extended terms of servitude. *Punch is the first documented slave for life.*" , can't you wrap your head around? By the way, the Punch case was in the SOUTH.
> 
> 
> Here, educate yourself boy.
> Slavery and the Making of America . Timeline | PBS
> Slavery and the Making of America . Timeline | PBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about it?   I stand by what I said, Anthony Johnson, the freed by law former slave, was the father of slavery as practiced in the American south and his black slave was the first negro to be a slave for life as he was orderd to be enslsved for life not as a sentence for a crime like Punch was, but just because he was a negro.  Try actually reading the history of John Punch,  his being ordered a slave for life was a SENTENCE for the crime of running away dumbass. (you may want to look up the word sentence here, as you seem ignorant of it's meaning)  He, along with two other white indentured servents, which is what Punch was prior to committing his crime, an indentured negro, ran from their lawful owner which was against the law.  The two whites recieved the punishment of more years added to their indenture, Punch's punishment was a life sentence.  See even back then we had disparity in sentencing, lol.  If Punch would not have broken the law and ran, he would have been freed, as the law demanded, after a set period of indenture, just like ALL the other blacks were at that time.  Just another criminal negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah keep standing by being wrong. Slavery as practiced in the South was White master Black slave. What you fail to realize is that Casor ruling  was in a county. There were PLENTY of slaves for life before that. try reading those links and learn.
Click to expand...


No, slavery as practiced in the South was being a slave for life. In the 1830 Federal Census  3,777 free black heads of household were counted who had slaves living with them and free negroes in Louisiana, Maryland, Virginia and South Carolina, just in these four states, owned more than 10,000 slaves.  About 8% of all negroes in the South at the time where free negroes, meaning about 2 percent of southern free blacks owned slaves. In South Carolina alone  454 negro masters owned 2,357 slaves, again according to the census, so only about 20% of white households there owned slaves, but approximately 75 percent of the free black heads of household in the state owned slaves, meaning per capita negroes where bigger slave owners than whites in that State at least.  Did you actually read the sources you cited?  John Punch was the first recorded slave for life in this nation, hell even Obama claims to be a descendent of this "first slave" but most historians, according to even your sources, don't recognize John Punch as being the first because his lifetime of slavery was given as a sentence,  as a punishment, (now I told you to look that word sentnece up, you evidently didn's, so I'll do it for you.  Senetnce; Declare the punishment decided for (an offender)) for a criminal act.  ALL historians agree that Prior to 1654, all Africans in the thirteen Colonies were held in indentured servitude and were released after a contracted period (see James Oliver Horton and Lois E. Horton, Hard road to freedon: the story of African America, Rutgers University Press, 2002 among numerous other historical sources) and that Johnson's case in 1654 where he sued to keep one of his own five slaves (indentured) for life and won, makes his slave Casor the first slave for life.  This ain't my first rodeo son.  I've studied this topic extensively for this very reason.  I got sick and tired of hearing the negroes of today whining and crying about how dey great, great, great, great gran pappy was a slave so they deserve welfare, sec 8 housing, affrimative action, etc, etc, etc. from the white man's govt.  The FACT remains the first slave for life in this nation was compliments of one of their own and Johnson's courtroom victory set the precedent for slavery as we knew it in the American South where the master owned the slave for the slaves whole life.  Run along now, you have some studying to do Lucy.


----------



## Unkotare

KR811 said:


> Do you even know what a Heathen is? I'm an Atheist, you idiot! Those blacks are Christians and Christians of all types do every single thing of what you've said, especially murder.
> 
> Murder is a Christianity's favorite pastime.




Congratulations, you've proven yourself as much of a hateful fucking idiot as these racist assholes. You are officially one of them. Better get comfortable with them, because you've climbed right on into the same bed with them. Douchebag.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what a Heathen is? I'm an Atheist, you idiot! Those blacks are Christians and Christians of all types do every single thing of what you've said, especially murder.
> 
> Murder is a Christianity's favorite pastime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, you've proven yourself as much of a hateful fucking idiot as these racist assholes. You are officially one of them. Better get comfortable with them, because you've climbed right on into the same bed with them. Douchebag.
Click to expand...

Man, you don't get along with ANYBODY, do ya?


----------



## jtpr312

kr811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure bubba, you're shredded and do all of that stuff. I'm sure you pull a lot of tail.
> 
> Funny, because i didn't know what "wilding" was until you told me what it was. Again i was so ghetto, why would you need to explain what it was, shouldn't i already know? Also if i was ghetto, why would i be talking trash about ghetto blacks and gangbangers, comparing them to redneck retards like you? Both of you rednecks and gangbanger types do mostly the same shit, except for robbery, i'll concede on that. Also rednecks think guns make them brave too. I've experience both types of people. Keep stereotyping me and i'll continue to stereotype you. It's only fair. You've been doing it for a while here for all blacks.
> at least get your stereotyping right.  I was born and raised in NYC NY so not a redneck which is defined as; a working-class white person, a politically reactionary one from a rural area, and nyc ny hasn't been defined as s rural area for hundreds of years.  I'm of irish and italian descent, a former catholic now just a chrsitian.  So start from there boy, plenty of real stereotypes you can draw from.  Just a hint though, i don't consume any alcohol whatsoever so you may want to stay away from the irish/drinking stereotypes.
> 
> do you even know what a heathen is? I'm an atheist, you idiot! Those blacks are christians and christians of all types do every single thing of what you've said, especially murder. sure i do, guess you want me to look that word up for you huh?  You must because you seem to incorrectly assume you being an athiest means you are not a heathen.  Guess you have mastered spell check but not looking a word up in the dictionary huh?  (heathen- person who does not belong to a widely held religion (especially one who is not a christian, jew, or muslim) as regarded by those who do)
> 
> murder is a christianity's favorite pastime. The crusades, american genocides, involvement in the slave trade, witch trials, kkk lynchings, holocaust and much more all justified by your maniac fairy tale god and his followers involved. Christians think hitler is more worthy of heaven than his jewish victims. Don't even get me started on christianity, i haven't even mentioned how they actively defend pedophiles. I view christians no better than the muslims. You're a fine example of the cult. A stupid, whitel-supremacist thug. well you're obviously basing your opinions on propoganda and lies, not on facts son.  Might be a good idea to actually research the topic prior to bloviating on it.  Pre 20century democide total recorded 133,147,000 total attributed to all religious reasons not just christianity but every relgion, 2,650,000.  This includes includes african slavery, the inquisition and the crusades, whose total deaths come to 1,450,000 or about half of all religous democide is attributed to christianity yet religous democide in general makes up way, way less than half of all democide in recorded history closer to only 20%.  Now we look to democide committed by "atheist" regimes such as the soviet union, china, cambodia, north korea, etc we get a total of 107,047,000.  Seems like when it comes to democide the atheist are the ones to fear son, not the christians.  http://statistics of democide.
> 
> vox day, in the irrational atheist, lists 22 atheistic regimes that committed 153,368,610 murders in the 20th century alone
> try again
> 
> debate unkotare about what a christian, not me.  Apparently both you christians have some major disagreements.  .  That's because he's not a Christian and i haven't seen his posts since my first week on this board.  Can't stand his whining and crying.
> 
> Not knowing one slang word reflects on my vocabulary? Are you freaking insane?
> 
> I'm not the one whining about being a called about denigrating all blacks.
> I'm not the on defending my poor spelling, yet calling others stupid.
> I'm not the one whining about cursing while you spew racial slurs.
> Btw no cursing in this post, are you happy you big crybaby? yes thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

The greatest contribution of blacks by far was the Civil Rights movement

While we have asshole conservatives screaming about their "Second Amendment Remedies" to any perceived slight, blacks showed how to conduct a revolution without firing a shot.

It involved great courage and great resolve to use passive resistance, a free media and the federal court system to bring about a revolution.  

Those involved in the Civil Rights struggle were REAL American Patriots risking their lives to fight for freedom


----------



## katsteve2012

rightwinger said:


> The greatest contribution of blacks by far was the Civil Rights movement
> 
> While we have asshole conservatives screaming about their "Second Amendment Remidies" to any perceived slight, blacks showed how to conduct a revolution without firing a shot.
> 
> It involved great courage and great resolve to use passive resistance, a free media and the federal court system to bring about a revolution.
> 
> Those involved in the Civil Rights struggle were REAL American Patriots risking their lives to fight for freedom



Interesting. My parents and grandparents were active in the Civil Rights movement, and they took me along with them on quite a few trips down south from California during those days, as they felt that the "educational value" of me being there was important.

 When the movement reached its peak and laws changed, they were elated, but years later they expressed great disappointment in the outcome because instead of bringing about continued unity and progress they felt that it put progress towards self reliance on hold.


----------



## katsteve2012

Matthew said:


> I find it amazing that none of you leftist are interested in the truth. You people are disgusting.



Maybe "your truth" would attract more "interest" if you presented it with a litte more polish and sounded like you have some common sense.


----------



## rightwinger

katsteve2012 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest contribution of blacks by far was the Civil Rights movement
> 
> While we have asshole conservatives screaming about their "Second Amendment Remidies" to any perceived slight, blacks showed how to conduct a revolution without firing a shot.
> 
> It involved great courage and great resolve to use passive resistance, a free media and the federal court system to bring about a revolution.
> 
> Those involved in the Civil Rights struggle were REAL American Patriots risking their lives to fight for freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. My parents and grandparents were active in the Civil Rights movement, and they took me along with them on quite a few trips down south from California during those days, as they felt that the "educational value" of me being there was important.
> 
> When the movement reached its peak and laws changed, they were elated, but years later they expressed great disappointment in the outcome because instead of bringing about continued unity and progress they felt that it put progress towards self reliance on hold.
Click to expand...


You should be proud of your parents and grandparents

There was a lot of idealism during the Civil Rights movement. There was an idea that if we removed the barriers of racism that we would all get along and equality would flourish. While blacks still have a long way to go towards economic and social equality and it can be argued that blacks have contributed to their lack of progress....you cannot deny there has been progress

There has been an emergence of blacks in the middle class, many, many more blacks in positions of responsibility. More access to education and employment

Couldn't have happened without the Civil Rights movement


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> The greatest contribution of blacks by far was the Civil Rights movement
> 
> While we have asshole conservatives screaming about their "Second Amendment Remedies" to any perceived slight, blacks showed how to conduct a revolution without firing a shot.
> 
> It involved great courage and great resolve to use passive resistance, a free media and the federal court system to bring about a revolution.
> 
> Those involved in the Civil Rights struggle were REAL American Patriots risking their lives to fight for freedom



A larger percentage of Republicans voted for the Civil Rights Bill than Democrats did.  Don't bother, I've heard all that crap about the "southern strategy" and you'll only waste your time and look like a fool when I get done with you.


----------



## rightwinger

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest contribution of blacks by far was the Civil Rights movement
> 
> While we have asshole conservatives screaming about their "Second Amendment Remedies" to any perceived slight, blacks showed how to conduct a revolution without firing a shot.
> 
> It involved great courage and great resolve to use passive resistance, a free media and the federal court system to bring about a revolution.
> 
> Those involved in the Civil Rights struggle were REAL American Patriots risking their lives to fight for freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans voted for the Civil Rights Bill than Democrats did.  Don't bother, I've heard all that crap about the "southern strategy" and you'll only waste your time and look like a fool when I get done with you.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with this thread or what I posted?


----------



## katsteve2012

rightwinger said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest contribution of blacks by far was the Civil Rights movement
> 
> While we have asshole conservatives screaming about their "Second Amendment Remidies" to any perceived slight, blacks showed how to conduct a revolution without firing a shot.
> 
> It involved great courage and great resolve to use passive resistance, a free media and the federal court system to bring about a revolution.
> 
> Those involved in the Civil Rights struggle were REAL American Patriots risking their lives to fight for freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. My parents and grandparents were active in the Civil Rights movement, and they took me along with them on quite a few trips down south from California during those days, as they felt that the "educational value" of me being there was important.
> 
> When the movement reached its peak and laws changed, they were elated, but years later they expressed great disappointment in the outcome because instead of bringing about continued unity and progress they felt that it put progress towards self reliance on hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be proud of your parents and grandparents
> 
> There was a lot of idealism during the Civil Rights movement. There was an idea that if we removed the barriers of racism that we would all get along and equality would flourish. While blacks still have a long way to go towards economic and social equality and it can be argued that blacks have contributed to their lack of progress....you cannot deny there has been progress
> 
> There has been an emergence of blacks in the middle class, many, many more blacks in positions of responsibility. More access to education and employment
> 
> Couldn't have happened without the Civil Rights movement
Click to expand...


Of course I am proud of them for having the courage to walk into an uncivilized and hostile environment and standing up for what should have been their rights as citizens of this country.

I would agree that while there has been progress, there has not been enough, and there are some within the black population who have done more to move backwards than forward. The single most crippling issue has been a lack of focus on economic self empowerment and self reliance due to  non support of  and non development of black owned businesses within predominately black communities.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

rightwinger said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest contribution of blacks by far was the Civil Rights movement
> 
> While we have asshole conservatives screaming about their "Second Amendment Remedies" to any perceived slight, blacks showed how to conduct a revolution without firing a shot.
> 
> It involved great courage and great resolve to use passive resistance, a free media and the federal court system to bring about a revolution.
> 
> Those involved in the Civil Rights struggle were REAL American Patriots risking their lives to fight for freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans voted for the Civil Rights Bill than Democrats did.  Don't bother, I've heard all that crap about the "southern strategy" and you'll only waste your time and look like a fool when I get done with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with this thread or what I posted?
Click to expand...


I believe he was trying to impress by showing how clever he is.


----------



## rightwinger

ArmyCowboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans voted for the Civil Rights Bill than Democrats did.  Don't bother, I've heard all that crap about the "southern strategy" and you'll only waste your time and look like a fool when I get done with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with this thread or what I posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe he was trying to impress by showing how clever he is.
Click to expand...


I guess he was trying to remind us that Republicans once held respectable positions on social issues


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

ArmyCowboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans voted for the Civil Rights Bill than Democrats did.  Don't bother, I've heard all that crap about the "southern strategy" and you'll only waste your time and look like a fool when I get done with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with this thread or what I posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe he was trying to impress by showing how clever he is.
Click to expand...


When you think you're ready, have at it.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with this thread or what I posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he was trying to impress by showing how clever he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you think you're ready, have at it.
Click to expand...


Ready for what, pray tell?


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with this thread or what I posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he was trying to impress by showing how clever he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess he was trying to remind us that Republicans once held respectable positions on social issues
Click to expand...


I'm not a republican, but I will accept your challenge.  Give us one unrespectable position of the Republican Party.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

ArmyCowboy said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he was trying to impress by showing how clever he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you think you're ready, have at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ready for what, pray tell?
Click to expand...


Oh this must be the part where you play dumb.  Don't you have anything new?


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Turn on the lights and watch them scatter.  Cockroaches.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you think you're ready, have at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for what, pray tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh this must be the part where you play dumb.  Don't you have anything new?
Click to expand...


Since I have absolutely no idea what you're prattling on about, I can't answer that.

Was that your intention?


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

ArmyCowboy said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for what, pray tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this must be the part where you play dumb.  Don't you have anything new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I have absolutely no idea what you're prattling on about, I can't answer that.
> 
> Was that your intention?
Click to expand...


That's a good question.


----------



## rightwinger

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he was trying to impress by showing how clever he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he was trying to remind us that Republicans once held respectable positions on social issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a republican, but I will accept your challenge.  Give us one unrespectable position of the Republican Party.
Click to expand...


Gay rights


----------



## katsteve2012

rightwinger said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest contribution of blacks by far was the Civil Rights movement
> 
> While we have asshole conservatives screaming about their "Second Amendment Remedies" to any perceived slight, blacks showed how to conduct a revolution without firing a shot.
> 
> It involved great courage and great resolve to use passive resistance, a free media and the federal court system to bring about a revolution.
> 
> Those involved in the Civil Rights struggle were REAL American Patriots risking their lives to fight for freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans voted for the Civil Rights Bill than Democrats did.  Don't bother, I've heard all that crap about the "southern strategy" and you'll only waste your time and look like a fool when I get done with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with this thread or what I posted?
Click to expand...


From what I can see, nothing. I did not get the impression that you are concerned with "who signed the bill", but were making a point about who participated in the movement.


----------



## Pheonixops

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest contribution of blacks by far was the Civil Rights movement
> 
> While we have asshole conservatives screaming about their "Second Amendment Remedies" to any perceived slight, blacks showed how to conduct a revolution without firing a shot.
> 
> It involved great courage and great resolve to use passive resistance, a free media and the federal court system to bring about a revolution.
> 
> Those involved in the Civil Rights struggle were REAL American Patriots risking their lives to fight for freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans voted for the Civil Rights Bill than Democrats did.  Don't bother, I've heard all that crap about the "southern strategy" and you'll only waste your time and look like a fool when I get done with you.
Click to expand...


That's because they were Liberal Republicans and Liberal Democrats who voted for the Civil Rights Act. Conservative Democrats as well as conservative Republicans disagreed with them and voted against the Civil Rights Act.


----------



## squeeze berry

rightwinger said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he was trying to remind us that Republicans once held respectable positions on social issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a republican, but I will accept your challenge.  Give us one unrespectable position of the Republican Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay rights
Click to expand...


gays have no rights?


----------



## Pheonixops

jtpr312 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about it?   I stand by what I said, Anthony Johnson, the freed by law former slave, was the father of slavery as practiced in the American south and his black slave was the first negro to be a slave for life as he was orderd to be enslsved for life not as a sentence for a crime like Punch was, but just because he was a negro.  Try actually reading the history of John Punch,  his being ordered a slave for life was a SENTENCE for the crime of running away dumbass. (you may want to look up the word sentence here, as you seem ignorant of it's meaning)  He, along with two other white indentured servents, which is what Punch was prior to committing his crime, an indentured negro, ran from their lawful owner which was against the law.  The two whites recieved the punishment of more years added to their indenture, Punch's punishment was a life sentence.  See even back then we had disparity in sentencing, lol.  If Punch would not have broken the law and ran, he would have been freed, as the law demanded, after a set period of indenture, just like ALL the other blacks were at that time.  Just another criminal negro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah keep standing by being wrong. Slavery as practiced in the South was White master Black slave. What you fail to realize is that Casor ruling  was in a county. There were PLENTY of slaves for life before that. try reading those links and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No, slavery as practiced in the South was being a slave for life.* In the 1830 Federal Census  3,777 free black heads of household were counted who had slaves living with them and free negroes in Louisiana, Maryland, Virginia and South Carolina, just in these four states, owned more than 10,000 slaves.  About 8% of all negroes in the South at the time where free negroes, meaning about 2 percent of southern free blacks owned slaves. In South Carolina alone  454 negro masters owned 2,357 slaves, again according to the census, so only about 20% of white households there owned slaves, but approximately 75 percent of the free black heads of household in the state owned slaves, meaning per capita negroes where bigger slave owners than whites in that State at least.  Did you actually read the sources you cited?  John Punch was the first recorded slave for life in this nation, hell even Obama claims to be a descendent of this "first slave" but most historians, according to even your sources, don't recognize John Punch as being the first because his lifetime of slavery was given as a sentence,  as a punishment, (now I told you to look that word sentnece up, you evidently didn's, so I'll do it for you.  Senetnce; Declare the punishment decided for (an offender)) for a criminal act.  ALL historians agree that Prior to 1654, all Africans in the thirteen Colonies were held in indentured servitude and were released after a contracted period (see James Oliver Horton and Lois E. Horton, Hard road to freedon: the story of African America, Rutgers University Press, 2002 among numerous other historical sources) and that Johnson's case in 1654 where he sued to keep one of his own five slaves (indentured) for life and won, makes his slave Casor the first slave for life.  This ain't my first rodeo son.  I've studied this topic extensively for this very reason.  I got sick and tired of hearing the negroes of today whining and crying about how dey great, great, great, great gran pappy was a slave so they deserve welfare, sec 8 housing, affrimative action, etc, etc, etc. from the white man's govt.  The FACT remains the first slave for life in this nation was compliments of one of their own and Johnson's courtroom victory set the precedent for slavery as we knew it in the American South where the master owned the slave for the slaves whole life.  Run along now, you have some studying to do Lucy.
Click to expand...


1641
Massachusetts is the first colony to legalize slavery.


----------



## Wicked Jester

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a republican, but I will accept your challenge.  Give us one unrespectable position of the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gays have no rights?
Click to expand...

No doubt he is reffering to gay marriage....Funny how marriage is NOT a right.....And yes, gays have the same "rights" as everybody else.

Funny also, that here in liberal dominated Cali, prop. 8 passed, no doubt fueled by a majority of liberal DEMOCRATS who voted in favor of it.

Libs just hate when those FACTS are presented.


----------



## squeeze berry

Wicked Jester said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gays have no rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt he is reffering to gay marriage....Funny how marriage is NOT a right.....And yes, gays have the same "rights" as everybody else.
> 
> Funny also, that here in liberal dominated Cali, prop. 8 passed, no doubt fueled by a majority of liberal DEMOCRATS who voted in favor of it.
> 
> Libs just hate when those FACTS are presented.
Click to expand...


the libs say that majority rules except when it comes to gay marriage and gun rights among others


----------



## KR811

Unkotare said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what a Heathen is? I'm an Atheist, you idiot! Those blacks are Christians and Christians of all types do every single thing of what you've said, especially murder.
> 
> Murder is a Christianity's favorite pastime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, you've proven yourself as much of a hateful fucking idiot as these racist assholes. You are officially one of them. Better get comfortable with them, because you've climbed right on into the same bed with them. Douchebag.
Click to expand...


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Pheonixops said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest contribution of blacks by far was the Civil Rights movement
> 
> While we have asshole conservatives screaming about their "Second Amendment Remedies" to any perceived slight, blacks showed how to conduct a revolution without firing a shot.
> 
> It involved great courage and great resolve to use passive resistance, a free media and the federal court system to bring about a revolution.
> 
> Those involved in the Civil Rights struggle were REAL American Patriots risking their lives to fight for freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans voted for the Civil Rights Bill than Democrats did.  Don't bother, I've heard all that crap about the "southern strategy" and you'll only waste your time and look like a fool when I get done with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because they were Liberal Republicans and Liberal Democrats who voted for the Civil Rights Act. Conservative Democrats as well as conservative Republicans disagreed with them and voted against the Civil Rights Act.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a republican, but I will accept your challenge.  Give us one unrespectable position of the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gays have no rights?
Click to expand...


A right to serve their country
A right to marry the person you love

All opposed by the Teapublican Party


----------



## KR811

jtpr312 said:


> kr811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure bubba, you're shredded and do all of that stuff. I'm sure you pull a lot of tail.
> 
> Funny, because i didn't know what "wilding" was until you told me what it was. Again i was so ghetto, why would you need to explain what it was, shouldn't i already know? Also if i was ghetto, why would i be talking trash about ghetto blacks and gangbangers, comparing them to redneck retards like you? Both of you rednecks and gangbanger types do mostly the same shit, except for robbery, i'll concede on that. Also rednecks think guns make them brave too. I've experience both types of people. Keep stereotyping me and i'll continue to stereotype you. It's only fair. You've been doing it for a while here for all blacks.
> at least get your stereotyping right.  I was born and raised in NYC NY so not a redneck which is defined as; a working-class white person, a politically reactionary one from a rural area, and nyc ny hasn't been defined as s rural area for hundreds of years.  I'm of irish and italian descent, a former catholic now just a chrsitian.  So start from there boy, plenty of real stereotypes you can draw from.  Just a hint though, i don't consume any alcohol whatsoever so you may want to stay away from the irish/drinking stereotypes.
> 
> do you even know what a heathen is? I'm an atheist, you idiot! Those blacks are christians and christians of all types do every single thing of what you've said, especially murder. sure i do, guess you want me to look that word up for you huh?  You must because you seem to incorrectly assume you being an athiest means you are not a heathen.  Guess you have mastered spell check but not looking a word up in the dictionary huh?  (heathen- person who does not belong to a widely held religion (especially one who is not a christian, jew, or muslim) as regarded by those who do)
> 
> murder is a christianity's favorite pastime. The crusades, american genocides, involvement in the slave trade, witch trials, kkk lynchings, holocaust and much more all justified by your maniac fairy tale god and his followers involved. Christians think hitler is more worthy of heaven than his jewish victims. Don't even get me started on christianity, i haven't even mentioned how they actively defend pedophiles. I view christians no better than the muslims. You're a fine example of the cult. A stupid, whitel-supremacist thug. well you're obviously basing your opinions on propoganda and lies, not on facts son.  Might be a good idea to actually research the topic prior to bloviating on it.  Pre 20century democide total recorded 133,147,000 total attributed to all religious reasons not just christianity but every relgion, 2,650,000.  This includes includes african slavery, the inquisition and the crusades, whose total deaths come to 1,450,000 or about half of all religous democide is attributed to christianity yet religous democide in general makes up way, way less than half of all democide in recorded history closer to only 20%.  Now we look to democide committed by "atheist" regimes such as the soviet union, china, cambodia, north korea, etc we get a total of 107,047,000.  Seems like when it comes to democide the atheist are the ones to fear son, not the christians.  http://statistics of democide.
> 
> vox day, in the irrational atheist, lists 22 atheistic regimes that committed 153,368,610 murders in the 20th century alone
> try again
> 
> debate unkotare about what a christian, not me.  Apparently both you christians have some major disagreements.  .  That's because he's not a Christian and i haven't seen his posts since my first week on this board.  Can't stand his whining and crying.
> 
> Not knowing one slang word reflects on my vocabulary? Are you freaking insane?
> 
> I'm not the one whining about being a called about denigrating all blacks.
> I'm not the on defending my poor spelling, yet calling others stupid.
> I'm not the one whining about cursing while you spew racial slurs.
> Btw no cursing in this post, are you happy you big crybaby? yes thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is my stereotyping wrong? If you don't like being stereotyped don't stereotype people. My actions were reactionary.
> 
> Heathenism is Germanic Neopaganism or Paganism in general. Over the centuries Heathens have been grouped with other polytheists and uncivilized or savage by the major monotheistic cultures. Atheism is far from this.
> 
> So, out of the +130 Million democides only +2 million were due to direct religion? Are you saying out of all those deaths (including wars), religion in general, had zero part in it? I'm positive that the majority of the number you gave me had some indirect connection with a religion, mostly as an additional political cause or for moral support. Even current wars display this. "God is with us." "Allah Akbar."
> 
> Is Communism is part of Atheism? What rules or standard do Atheists follow like the religious? What does Atheism have to do with a flawed economic policy? Those were Communists.
Click to expand...


----------



## S.J.

Boyman said:


> I am proud of the black achievements in the scientific field!


And what are they again?


----------



## rightwinger

Pheonixops said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest contribution of blacks by far was the Civil Rights movement
> 
> While we have asshole conservatives screaming about their "Second Amendment Remedies" to any perceived slight, blacks showed how to conduct a revolution without firing a shot.
> 
> It involved great courage and great resolve to use passive resistance, a free media and the federal court system to bring about a revolution.
> 
> Those involved in the Civil Rights struggle were REAL American Patriots risking their lives to fight for freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans voted for the Civil Rights Bill than Democrats did.  Don't bother, I've heard all that crap about the "southern strategy" and you'll only waste your time and look like a fool when I get done with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because they were Liberal Republicans and Liberal Democrats who voted for the Civil Rights Act. Conservative Democrats as well as conservative Republicans disagreed with them and voted against the Civil Rights Act.
Click to expand...


Key point that it was Conservatives who opposed Civil Rights....not Democrats


----------



## squeeze berry

rightwinger said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans voted for the Civil Rights Bill than Democrats did.  Don't bother, I've heard all that crap about the "southern strategy" and you'll only waste your time and look like a fool when I get done with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they were Liberal Republicans and Liberal Democrats who voted for the Civil Rights Act. Conservative Democrats as well as conservative Republicans disagreed with them and voted against the Civil Rights Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Key point that it was Conservatives who opposed Civil Rights....not Democrats
Click to expand...


doesn't everyone have civil rights? 

Are you opposed to white people and straight people having civil rights?


----------



## squeeze berry

rightwinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gays have no rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A right to serve their country
> A right to marry the person you love
> 
> All opposed by the Teapublican Party
Click to expand...


I don't understand why gays would want to wear those dull uniforms unless it's just to be able to live in barracks with those manly men


----------



## katsteve2012

Pheonixops said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest contribution of blacks by far was the Civil Rights movement
> 
> While we have asshole conservatives screaming about their "Second Amendment Remedies" to any perceived slight, blacks showed how to conduct a revolution without firing a shot.
> 
> It involved great courage and great resolve to use passive resistance, a free media and the federal court system to bring about a revolution.
> 
> Those involved in the Civil Rights struggle were REAL American Patriots risking their lives to fight for freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A larger percentage of Republicans voted for the Civil Rights Bill than Democrats did.  Don't bother, I've heard all that crap about the "southern strategy" and you'll only waste your time and look like a fool when I get done with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because they were Liberal Republicans and Liberal Democrats who voted for the Civil Rights Act. Conservative Democrats as well as conservative Republicans disagreed with them and voted against the Civil Rights Act.
Click to expand...


As I recall, the voting contrast was geographical. Southern states that comprised what was once the confederacy were almost unanimously opposed......Democrats and Republicans. Their northern counterparts were in favor and it passed based on their votes. 

Which pretty much illustrates that neither party had a monopoly on allegiance to the concept of equality, and just like the Civil War era, those backwards, south of the Mason  Dixon Line bigots did all that they could to oppose progress.


----------



## jtpr312

Pheonixops said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah keep standing by being wrong. Slavery as practiced in the South was White master Black slave. What you fail to realize is that Casor ruling  was in a county. There were PLENTY of slaves for life before that. try reading those links and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, slavery as practiced in the South was being a slave for life.* In the 1830 Federal Census  3,777 free black heads of household were counted who had slaves living with them and free negroes in Louisiana, Maryland, Virginia and South Carolina, just in these four states, owned more than 10,000 slaves.  About 8% of all negroes in the South at the time where free negroes, meaning about 2 percent of southern free blacks owned slaves. In South Carolina alone  454 negro masters owned 2,357 slaves, again according to the census, so only about 20% of white households there owned slaves, but approximately 75 percent of the free black heads of household in the state owned slaves, meaning per capita negroes where bigger slave owners than whites in that State at least.  Did you actually read the sources you cited?  John Punch was the first recorded slave for life in this nation, hell even Obama claims to be a descendent of this "first slave" but most historians, according to even your sources, don't recognize John Punch as being the first because his lifetime of slavery was given as a sentence,  as a punishment, (now I told you to look that word sentnece up, you evidently didn's, so I'll do it for you.  Senetnce; Declare the punishment decided for (an offender)) for a criminal act.  ALL historians agree that Prior to 1654, all Africans in the thirteen Colonies were held in indentured servitude and were released after a contracted period (see James Oliver Horton and Lois E. Horton, Hard road to freedon: the story of African America, Rutgers University Press, 2002 among numerous other historical sources) and that Johnson's case in 1654 where he sued to keep one of his own five slaves (indentured) for life and won, makes his slave Casor the first slave for life.  This ain't my first rodeo son.  I've studied this topic extensively for this very reason.  I got sick and tired of hearing the negroes of today whining and crying about how dey great, great, great, great gran pappy was a slave so they deserve welfare, sec 8 housing, affrimative action, etc, etc, etc. from the white man's govt.  The FACT remains the first slave for life in this nation was compliments of one of their own and Johnson's courtroom victory set the precedent for slavery as we knew it in the American South where the master owned the slave for the slaves whole life.  Run along now, you have some studying to do Lucy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1641
> Massachusetts is the first colony to legalize slavery.
Click to expand...


Two things.   We're discussing slavery as known in the American South, and last time I checked, Mass. is not in the American south.  As far as Massachusetts,  Here is the exact law you refrence, found in The Massachusetts Body of Liberties, 1641. 

Liberties of Servants. 
85. If any servants shall flee from the Tiranny and crueltie of their masters to the howse of any freeman of the same Towne, they shall be there protected and susteyned till due order be taken for their relife. Provided due notice thereof be speedily given to their maisters from whom they fled. And the next Assistant or Constable where the partie flying is harboured. 

86. No servant shall be put of for above a yeare to any other neither in the life time of their maister nor after their death by their Executors or Administrators unlesse it be by consent of Authoritie assembled in some Court or two Assistants. 

87. If any man smite out the eye or tooth of his man-servant, or maid servant, or otherwise mayme or much disfigure him, unlesse it be by meere casualtie, he shall let them goe free from his service. And shall have such further recompense as the Court shall allow him. 

88. Servants that have served deligentlie and faithfully to the benefitt of their maisters seaven yeares, shall not be sent away emptie. And if any have bene unfaithfull, negligent or unprofitable in their service, notwithstanding the good usage of their maisters, they shall not be dismissed till they have made satisfaction according to the Judgement of Authoritie. 


91. There shall never be any bond slaverie, villinage or Captivitie amongst us unles it be lawfull Captives taken in just warres, and such strangers as willingly selle themselves or are sold to us. And these shall have all the liberties and Christian usages which the law of god established in Israell concerning such persons doeth morally require. This exempts none from servitude who shall be Judged thereto by Authoritie.


----------



## jtpr312

kr811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kr811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is my stereotyping wrong? If you don't like being stereotyped don't stereotype people. My actions were reactionary.  your stereotyping is wrong because you are basing your stereotypes on the false assumption that i am redneck and a redneck  in modern usage, predominantly refers to a particular stereotype of whites from the southern united states or a slang term used in reference to poor, uneducated white farmers,   i told you, i'm from nyc ny no farming done there son.  It first came into usage in 1893 when a citation provides a definition as "poorer inhabitants of the rural districts...men who work in the field, a term characterized farmers having a red neck caused by sunburn from hours working in the fields. I was never a farmer.  In the 1900's it was a term used to describe political factions inside the democratic party comprising poor white farmers in the south, and i like i said, i was never a farmer and i sure as hell was never a demoncrat.  So all your stereotypes of me are based on something i am clearly not, a poor, white, uneducated southerner.
> 
> heathenism is germanic neopaganism or paganism in general. Over the centuries heathens have been grouped with other polytheists and uncivilized or savage by the major monotheistic cultures. Atheism is far from this.  heathen, according to the finest and most definitive english language dictionary in the world, the oxford english dictionary defines heathen as  a person who does not belong to a widely held religion (especially one who is not a christian, jew, or muslim),
> a follower of a polytheistic religion; a pagan.
> 
> (the heathen) *heathen people collectively, especially (in biblical use) those who did not worship the god of israel*.
> informal an unenlightened person; a person regarded as lacking culture or moral principles.
> 
> so, out of the +130 million democides only +2 million were due to direct religion? Are you saying out of all those deaths (including wars), religion in general, had zero part in it? I'm positive that the majority of the number you gave me had some indirect connection with a religion, mostly as an additional political cause or for moral support. Even current wars display this. "god is with us." "allah akbar."  that number doesn't even include wars, that is just the numbers from democide-a government's intentional destruction of human groups based upon identifying characteristics that members of the groups are assumed to have.  This would be like the nazi government's murders of jews and others in the death camps  and the communist governments murders of dissidents like the in the gulags and cambodian killing fields, pagans and atheists repectively.  If you would like the statistics on those killed in "religious" wars, they only make up 7% of all people killed by warfare in the entire history of mankind.  A recent  compilation of the history of human warfare, encyclopedia of wars by charles phillips and alan axelrod documents 1763 wars, of which 123 have been classified to involve a religious conflict.  So, what you atheists have considered to be "most" really amounts to less than 7% of all wars as having any relation to being fought for "religious reasons".  66 of those recorded "religious wars" (more than 50%), involved islam, which was not even an established religion for the first 3,000 years of recorded human warfare.
> 
> 
> is communism is part of atheism? What rules or standard do atheists follow like the religious? What does atheism have to do with a flawed economic policy? Those were communists.  if you wish to falsely associate nazism, which was paganist not christian, with christianity, then you must do the same for communism and atheism as one of communism's main tenets is absolute atheism as govt policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they were Liberal Republicans and Liberal Democrats who voted for the Civil Rights Act. Conservative Democrats as well as conservative Republicans disagreed with them and voted against the Civil Rights Act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key point that it was Conservatives who opposed Civil Rights....not Democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> doesn't everyone have civil rights?
> 
> Are you opposed to white people and straight people having civil rights?
Click to expand...


You do not have a civil right to insist that they be denied for others


----------



## squeeze berry

rightwinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key point that it was Conservatives who opposed Civil Rights....not Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't everyone have civil rights?
> 
> Are you opposed to white people and straight people having civil rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not have a civil right to insist that they be denied for others
Click to expand...



who is doing that?


----------



## jtpr312

Boyman said:


> I am proud of the black achievements in the scientific field!



And what exactly would those "achievements" be?  All this back and forth on this thread I've seen one, James West and his co-inventing of the electret microphone and other works invovling them.


----------



## rightwinger

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't everyone have civil rights?
> 
> Are you opposed to white people and straight people having civil rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have a civil right to insist that they be denied for others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who is doing that?
Click to expand...


Obtuse?


----------



## HomeInspect

One only has to look at every major city in this country with plight and poverty concerning African Americans, and look at the leadership that keep them down. It is all Democrats my friends. And poverty pimps like Jackson and Sharpton feed off of them. Don't tell me Dem politicians care about anything in the minority communities, except buying their votes with handouts. And keeping them dependent on those handouts.


----------



## rightwinger

HomeInspect said:


> One only has to look at every major city in this country with plight and poverty concerning African Americans, and look at the leadership that keep them down. It is all Democrats my friends. And poverty pimps like Jackson and Sharpton feed off of them. Don't tell me Dem politicians care about anything in the minority communities, except buying their votes with handouts. And keeping them dependent on those handouts.



What are Republicans doing for those communities?

Where are the jobs you have been promising for 30 years?  Where is the corporate investment?


----------



## HomeInspect

rightwinger said:


> HomeInspect said:
> 
> 
> 
> One only has to look at every major city in this country with plight and poverty concerning African Americans, and look at the leadership that keep them down. It is all Democrats my friends. And poverty pimps like Jackson and Sharpton feed off of them. Don't tell me Dem politicians care about anything in the minority communities, except buying their votes with handouts. And keeping them dependent on those handouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are Republicans doing for those communities?
> 
> Where are the jobs you have been promising for 30 years?  Where is the corporate investment?
Click to expand...


They can't do much while all controlled by the Dems. When they want to present offers of self sufficiency and responsiblity, they are shot down as being cold and heartless.
Better question is, what are the communities doing for themselves?


----------



## squeeze berry

rightwinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have a civil right to insist that they be denied for others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obtuse?
Click to expand...


liar?


----------



## squeeze berry

rightwinger said:


> HomeInspect said:
> 
> 
> 
> One only has to look at every major city in this country with plight and poverty concerning African Americans, and look at the leadership that keep them down. It is all Democrats my friends. And poverty pimps like Jackson and Sharpton feed off of them. Don't tell me Dem politicians care about anything in the minority communities, except buying their votes with handouts. And keeping them dependent on those handouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are Republicans doing for those communities?
> 
> Where are the jobs you have been promising for 30 years?  Where is the corporate investment?
Click to expand...


why is an african american community more important than any other?


----------



## rightwinger

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HomeInspect said:
> 
> 
> 
> One only has to look at every major city in this country with plight and poverty concerning African Americans, and look at the leadership that keep them down. It is all Democrats my friends. And poverty pimps like Jackson and Sharpton feed off of them. Don't tell me Dem politicians care about anything in the minority communities, except buying their votes with handouts. And keeping them dependent on those handouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are Republicans doing for those communities?
> 
> Where are the jobs you have been promising for 30 years?  Where is the corporate investment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why is an african american community more important than any other?
Click to expand...


The question for Republicans is why should anyone vote for you?

You should be able to go into any community in America and say......."Your life is better because of the following GOP initiatives"

You can't do it


----------



## rightwinger

HomeInspect said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HomeInspect said:
> 
> 
> 
> One only has to look at every major city in this country with plight and poverty concerning African Americans, and look at the leadership that keep them down. It is all Democrats my friends. And poverty pimps like Jackson and Sharpton feed off of them. Don't tell me Dem politicians care about anything in the minority communities, except buying their votes with handouts. And keeping them dependent on those handouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are Republicans doing for those communities?
> 
> Where are the jobs you have been promising for 30 years?  Where is the corporate investment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't do much while all controlled by the Dems. When they want to present offers of self sufficiency and responsiblity, they are shot down as being cold and heartless.
> Better question is, what are the communities doing for themselves?
Click to expand...


And that is the best Republicans have to offer
Tough luck for you....not my problem

Republicans boast of the powers of a deregulated market, small government, low taxes being what this country needs. We tried it......The wealthy just kept the money

Republicans need to show America the positive results of their programs


----------



## Coyote

Just a reminder to some: changing quotes within an attributed quote box is against the rules even though you are changing font color.  What you can do is either remove the poster's attribute or (even better) - break up a quote to answer different portions of it individually rather than within the quote box.

Thanks!


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are Republicans doing for those communities?
> 
> Where are the jobs you have been promising for 30 years?  Where is the corporate investment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is an african american community more important than any other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question for Republicans is why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> You should be able to go into any community in America and say......."Your life is better because of the following GOP initiatives"
> 
> You can't do it
Click to expand...


Tell us which community is better off today because of Democrats and Obama.  Idiot.


----------



## rightwinger

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is an african american community more important than any other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question for Republicans is why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> You should be able to go into any community in America and say......."Your life is better because of the following GOP initiatives"
> 
> You can't do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us which community is better off today because of Democrats and Obama.  Idiot.
Click to expand...


Those who work in the auto industry for one


----------



## ScienceRocks

How about a white history month? O'nooo's as that would show just how patheic black history month is in comparision. lol, lol, lol!!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HomeInspect said:
> 
> 
> 
> One only has to look at every major city in this country with plight and poverty concerning African Americans, and look at the leadership that keep them down. It is all Democrats my friends. And poverty pimps like Jackson and Sharpton feed off of them. Don't tell me Dem politicians care about anything in the minority communities, except buying their votes with handouts. And keeping them dependent on those handouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are Republicans doing for those communities?
> 
> Where are the jobs you have been promising for 30 years?  Where is the corporate investment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why is an african american community more important than any other?
Click to expand...


They're the victim class that the socialist are using as a voting bloc. Truth be damned as no amount of death and idiocy will be enough for the rats.


----------



## ScienceRocks

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is an african american community more important than any other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question for Republicans is why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> You should be able to go into any community in America and say......."Your life is better because of the following GOP initiatives"
> 
> You can't do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us which community is better off today because of Democrats and Obama.  Idiot.
Click to expand...


Not a single one!!!

Blacks during the 1960's were 90% faithful to their woman...Today that is 28%.

The black community has gone to shit under rat inergration policies.


----------



## rightwinger

Matthew said:


> How about a white history month? O'nooo's as that would show just how patheic black history month is in comparision. lol, lol, lol!!!!



You are welcome to start a white history month if you wish

You can even start a thread on it, it should be very popular


----------



## Snookie

Matthew said:


> How about a white history month? O'nooo's as that would show just how patheic black history month is in comparision. lol, lol, lol!!!!


 
How childish.


----------



## Snookie

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is an african american community more important than any other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question for Republicans is why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> You should be able to go into any community in America and say......."Your life is better because of the following GOP initiatives"
> 
> You can't do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us which community is better off today because of Democrats and Obama. Idiot.
Click to expand...

 
It's a bad reflection on your intelligence when you call a person, "idiot".  Now, go to your room.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question for Republicans is why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> You should be able to go into any community in America and say......."Your life is better because of the following GOP initiatives"
> 
> You can't do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us which community is better off today because of Democrats and Obama.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who work in the auto industry for one
Click to expand...


A political party didn't invent the automobile and the auto industry isn't a community.  Idiot.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

Snookie said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question for Republicans is why should anyone vote for you?
> 
> You should be able to go into any community in America and say......."Your life is better because of the following GOP initiatives"
> 
> You can't do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us which community is better off today because of Democrats and Obama. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a bad reflection on your intelligence when you call a person, "idiot".  Now, go to your room.
Click to expand...


Go piss up a rope, moron.


----------



## rightwinger

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us which community is better off today because of Democrats and Obama.  Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who work in the auto industry for one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A political party didn't invent the automobile and the auto industry isn't a community.  Idiot.
Click to expand...


Ask the American auto worker what Republicans have done for them. The auto industry is indeed a community hiring a million workers. 

Let them fail


----------



## ArmyCowboy

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us which community is better off today because of Democrats and Obama.  Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who work in the auto industry for one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A political party didn't invent the automobile and the auto industry isn't a community.  Idiot.
Click to expand...


Childish temper tantrums aside, ask Mitt Romney about that community and how they voted.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

ArmyCowboy said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who work in the auto industry for one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A political party didn't invent the automobile and the auto industry isn't a community.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Childish temper tantrums aside, ask Mitt Romney about that community and how they voted.
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting for the explanation of how the democrat party has helped any community.


----------



## Wicked Jester

rightwinger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a white history month? O'nooo's as that would show just how patheic black history month is in comparision. lol, lol, lol!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to start a white history month if you wish
> 
> You can even start a thread on it, it should be very popular
Click to expand...

As it should be popular.....Whites have done great things for this country.....What would be the problem with having a month designated to celebrate those things?

Serious question, not only for you, rw, but any one else who'd like to answer. Particularly the white libprogs up here who seem to have a problem with it.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A political party didn't invent the automobile and the auto industry isn't a community.  Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Childish temper tantrums aside, ask Mitt Romney about that community and how they voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for the explanation of how the democrat party has helped any community.
Click to expand...


While you would reject any examples, I would suggest looking foremost at communities hit the hardest by the recent "Great Recession."


----------



## rightwinger

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A political party didn't invent the automobile and the auto industry isn't a community.  Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Childish temper tantrums aside, ask Mitt Romney about that community and how they voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for the explanation of how the democrat party has helped any community.
Click to expand...


OK....lets make it simple for you

You are a small town in mid-western United States. Your only major industry is a brake lining company that supplys parts for GM. GM is on the verge of collapse and Republicans are screaming...Let them fail
Obama and the Democrats come up with a bailout plan that saves not only GM but hundreds of communities across America that depend on the American auto industry


----------



## rightwinger

Wicked Jester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a white history month? O'nooo's as that would show just how patheic black history month is in comparision. lol, lol, lol!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to start a white history month if you wish
> 
> You can even start a thread on it, it should be very popular
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As it should be popular.....Whites have done great things for this country.....What would be the problem with having a month designated to celebrate those things?
> 
> Serious question, not only for you, rw, but any one else who'd like to answer. Particularly the white libprogs up here who seem to have a problem with it.
Click to expand...


Why not start a thread on it?

It can be a trial balloon for how popular a White History month would be


----------



## ArmyCowboy

Wicked Jester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a white history month? O'nooo's as that would show just how patheic black history month is in comparision. lol, lol, lol!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to start a white history month if you wish
> 
> You can even start a thread on it, it should be very popular
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As it should be popular.....Whites have done great things for this country.....What would be the problem with having a month designated to celebrate those things?
> 
> Serious question, not only for you, rw, but any one else who'd like to answer. Particularly the white libprogs up here who seem to have a problem with it.
Click to expand...


What 'white accomplishments' are already not celebrated? These accomplishments are regularly celebrated.


----------



## Wicked Jester

rightwinger said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to start a white history month if you wish
> 
> You can even start a thread on it, it should be very popular
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be popular.....Whites have done great things for this country.....What would be the problem with having a month designated to celebrate those things?
> 
> Serious question, not only for you, rw, but any one else who'd like to answer. Particularly the white libprogs up here who seem to have a problem with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not start a thread on it?
> 
> It can be a trial balloon for how popular a White History month would be
Click to expand...

You didn't answer the question.

Don't deflect, answer the question......Thanks.


----------



## Wicked Jester

ArmyCowboy said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to start a white history month if you wish
> 
> You can even start a thread on it, it should be very popular
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be popular.....Whites have done great things for this country.....What would be the problem with having a month designated to celebrate those things?
> 
> Serious question, not only for you, rw, but any one else who'd like to answer. Particularly the white libprogs up here who seem to have a problem with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What 'white accomplishments' are already not celebrated? These accomplishments are regularly celebrated.
Click to expand...

Sooooooo, why not just designate a month to celebrate it?


----------



## rightwinger

Wicked Jester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be popular.....Whites have done great things for this country.....What would be the problem with having a month designated to celebrate those things?
> 
> Serious question, not only for you, rw, but any one else who'd like to answer. Particularly the white libprogs up here who seem to have a problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not start a thread on it?
> 
> It can be a trial balloon for how popular a White History month would be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> Don't deflect, answer the question......Thanks.
Click to expand...


I did answer...It is a great idea......lets celebrate our whiteness

Where do you want to start?

White people are great because.....


----------



## Wicked Jester

rightwinger said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not start a thread on it?
> 
> It can be a trial balloon for how popular a White History month would be
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> Don't deflect, answer the question......Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did answer...It is a great idea......lets celebrate our whiteness
> 
> Where do you want to start?
> 
> White people are great because.....
Click to expand...

I started a thread on it, take it there.


----------



## S.J.

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A political party didn't invent the automobile and the auto industry isn't a community.  Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Childish temper tantrums aside, ask Mitt Romney about that community and how they voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for the explanation of how the democrat party has helped any community.
Click to expand...

Better get comfortable because you're gonna be waiting a long time on that one.


----------



## rightwinger

S.J. said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Childish temper tantrums aside, ask Mitt Romney about that community and how they voted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for the explanation of how the democrat party has helped any community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better get comfortable because you're gonna be waiting a long time on that one.
Click to expand...


Communities centered around the auto industry are very happy with the Dems...not so much the Teapublicans


----------



## rightwinger

Wicked Jester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be popular.....Whites have done great things for this country.....What would be the problem with having a month designated to celebrate those things?
> 
> Serious question, not only for you, rw, but any one else who'd like to answer. Particularly the white libprogs up here who seem to have a problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not start a thread on it?
> 
> It can be a trial balloon for how popular a White History month would be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> Don't deflect, answer the question......Thanks.
Click to expand...


Let's be perfectly honest....

Blacks spent the first 300 years as members of our society treated as subhuman beasts. They were bred by whites and worked like any other livestock. Even after gaining their freedom, our white society made sure to treat them as a filthy second class not fit to drink from the same fountain or eat at the same table

Black History month is a chance to remind is of the contributions of black culture

I kind of like it


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for the explanation of how the democrat party has helped any community.
> 
> 
> 
> Better get comfortable because you're gonna be waiting a long time on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Communities centered around the auto industry are very happy with the Dems...not so much the Teapublicans
Click to expand...


You're a damn idiot.


----------



## jtpr312

rightwinger said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not start a thread on it?
> 
> It can be a trial balloon for how popular a White History month would be
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> Don't deflect, answer the question......Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be perfectly honest....
> 
> Blacks spent the first 300 years as members of our society treated as subhuman beasts. They were bred by whites and worked like any other livestock. Even after gaining their freedom, our white society made sure to treat them as a filthy second class not fit to drink from the same fountain or eat at the same table
> 
> Black History month is a chance to remind is of the contributions of black culture
> 
> I kind of like it
Click to expand...


Lol.  Ok, let's be totally honest?  You totally write off thousands of years of black history PRIOR to them EVER even seeing a white man.  You know, while the other two races where mapping the stars, building great and lasting cities/civilzations, inventing mathematics, circumnavigating the globe, exploring and building new worlds, lasting empires, raods, aquaducts, indoor plumbing, creating and inventing medicines, hospitals, manufacturing of metal products, textiles, etc.  They were treated like sub humans because they came from a culture and a land where they lived little better than common beasts.


----------



## HomeInspect

They can't do much while all controlled by the Dems. When they want to present offers of self sufficiency and responsiblity, they are shot down as being cold and heartless.
Better question is, what are the communities doing for themselves?

"And that is the best Republicans have to offer
Tough luck for you....not my problem

It certainly would be a change and sure beast what the Dem controlled cities have done for their people, which is keep them in poverty. But you are absolutely right... the Pubs will never get elected if they preach personal responisibilty and attempt to trim any handouts which keep the people dependent. The cat still comes to the door for free food. Problem is, one day the food will run out.  Bottom line is.. urban plight hasn't budged in 30 years, and the Dems have kept it that way.


----------



## rightwinger

jtpr312 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> Don't deflect, answer the question......Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be perfectly honest....
> 
> Blacks spent the first 300 years as members of our society treated as subhuman beasts. They were bred by whites and worked like any other livestock. Even after gaining their freedom, our white society made sure to treat them as a filthy second class not fit to drink from the same fountain or eat at the same table
> 
> Black History month is a chance to remind is of the contributions of black culture
> 
> I kind of like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Ok, let's be totally honest?  You totally write off thousands of years of black history PRIOR to them EVER even seeing a white man.  You know, while the other two races where mapping the stars, building great and lasting cities/civilzations, inventing mathematics, circumnavigating the globe, exploring and building new worlds, lasting empires, raods, aquaducts, indoor plumbing, creating and inventing medicines, hospitals, manufacturing of metal products, textiles, etc.  They were treated like sub humans because they came from a culture and a land where they lived little better than common beasts.
Click to expand...


God.....just on time

A reminder of why we still need a black history month and why this country still has so far to go. Thankfully, we still have the likes of jtpr312 reminding us that we still have asshole racists lurking in the background

There was a time not too long ago when the likes of jtpr312 would actually be calling the shots in our society. But since the civil rights era, they have been relegated to lurking anonymously on message boards


----------



## irishman

why more black history??? WHYY there is no irish history italian history or any other ethnic group history taught in school except maybe 4 hours a year youll learn. Blacks get a whole month of teaching to everyone its like they are shoving it in our faces come on lets move on to becoming a country joined together. 
   also blacks have been being treated more fairly due to affirmative action. ive been turned down from jobs where i was more qualified than the other canidates because i was white. the got the job even tho underqualified because of the color of their skin. this is not equality we need to go back to the Best man for the job idealism.


----------



## S.J.

rightwinger said:


> Black History month is a chance to remind is of the contributions of black culture
> 
> I kind of like it


And what exactly were those contributions again?


----------



## Unkotare

irishman said:


> why more black history??? WHYY there is no irish history italian history or any other ethnic group history taught in school except maybe 4 hours a year youll learn. .





You should have paid attention in school.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History month is a chance to remind is of the contributions of black culture
> 
> I kind of like it
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly were those contributions again?
Click to expand...




What exactly were YOURS again?


----------



## Unkotare

irishman said:


> also blacks have been being treated more fairly due to affirmative action. ive been turned down from jobs where i was more qualified than the other canidates because i was white. the got the job even tho underqualified because of the color of their skin. .






Another helpless little victim.  Let me guess, you can't prove the above claim and did nothing about it, right?


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History month is a chance to remind is of the contributions of black culture
> 
> I kind of like it
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly were those contributions again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly were YOURS again?
Click to expand...

And Unkie shows up right on cue, humping everyone's leg.  You're so predictable, bitch.


----------



## S.J.

Mourice said:


> irishman said:
> 
> 
> 
> also blacks have been being treated more fairly due to affirmative action. ive been turned down from jobs where i was more qualified than the other canidates because i was white. the got the job even tho underqualified because of the color of their skin. this is not equality we need to go back to the Best man for the job idealism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is a way for society to pay back its wrongs done to Blacks through racism and discrimination.
Click to expand...

By punishing someone who never hurt anyone?


----------



## jtpr312

rightwinger said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be perfectly honest....
> 
> Blacks spent the first 300 years as members of our society treated as subhuman beasts. They were bred by whites and worked like any other livestock. Even after gaining their freedom, our white society made sure to treat them as a filthy second class not fit to drink from the same fountain or eat at the same table
> 
> Black History month is a chance to remind is of the contributions of black culture
> 
> I kind of like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Ok, let's be totally honest?  You totally write off thousands of years of black history PRIOR to them EVER even seeing a white man.  You know, while the other two races where mapping the stars, building great and lasting cities/civilzations, inventing mathematics, circumnavigating the globe, exploring and building new worlds, lasting empires, raods, aquaducts, indoor plumbing, creating and inventing medicines, hospitals, manufacturing of metal products, textiles, etc.  They were treated like sub humans because they came from a culture and a land where they lived little better than common beasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God.....just on time
> 
> A reminder of why we still need a black history month and why this country still has so far to go. Thankfully, we still have the likes of jtpr312 reminding us that we still have asshole racists lurking in the background
> 
> There was a time not too long ago when the likes of jtpr312 would actually be calling the shots in our society. But since the civil rights era, they have been relegated to lurking anonymously on message boards
Click to expand...


Blah, blah, blah blah, I can't answer your question, blah, blah, so I'll attack your character.  Yup, that's the ticket.


----------



## jtpr312

Mourice said:


> irishman said:
> 
> 
> 
> also blacks have been being treated more fairly due to affirmative action. ive been turned down from jobs where i was more qualified than the other canidates because i was white. the got the job even tho underqualified because of the color of their skin. this is not equality we need to go back to the Best man for the job idealism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is a way for society to pay back its wrongs done to Blacks through racism and discrimination.
Click to expand...


So your answer is to lower the bar to allow less qualified people into positions of responisibilty, power, etc., (at the expense of punishing people who studied and worked hard to get somewhere), as payment to them for something that happened to their anscetors?  Yeah, that's a good idea.  Lower the bar so they have no incentive to better themselves.


----------



## rightwinger

jtpr312 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Ok, let's be totally honest?  You totally write off thousands of years of black history PRIOR to them EVER even seeing a white man.  You know, while the other two races where mapping the stars, building great and lasting cities/civilzations, inventing mathematics, circumnavigating the globe, exploring and building new worlds, lasting empires, raods, aquaducts, indoor plumbing, creating and inventing medicines, hospitals, manufacturing of metal products, textiles, etc.  They were treated like sub humans because they came from a culture and a land where they lived little better than common beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God.....just on time
> 
> A reminder of why we still need a black history month and why this country still has so far to go. Thankfully, we still have the likes of jtpr312 reminding us that we still have asshole racists lurking in the background
> 
> There was a time not too long ago when the likes of jtpr312 would actually be calling the shots in our society. But since the civil rights era, they have been relegated to lurking anonymously on message boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah blah, I can't answer your question, blah, blah, so I'll attack your character.  Yup, that's the ticket.
Click to expand...


You are a glaring example of the successes of black culture and history. There was a time when you ruled the world. You could openly spout your hate and be openly accepted. You could get legislation passed that made blacks second class citizens. After all, they were little more than beasts right?

Black men like Martin Luther King and Ralph Abernathy stood up and said....We are not going to take it any more. They turned the light of public opinion on you and revealed you for the cockroach you are. 

Now you are the one who is a second class citizen. You can't hold public office. You will be fired if you preach your hate. Decent Americans want nothing to do with you

That is the way it goes for cockroaches


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly were those contributions again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly were YOURS again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Unkie shows up right on cue, humping everyone's leg.  You're so predictable, bitch.
Click to expand...




What's that? Nothing at all? Thought so. Shut the fuck up, loser.


----------



## rightwinger

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History month is a chance to remind is of the contributions of black culture
> 
> I kind of like it
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly were those contributions again?
Click to expand...


Glad you asked

While I agree that a lot of the "Did you know that a black man invented a zipper and George Washington Carver found a thousand uses for the peanut?" are a stretch you can't deny the impact black culture has had on the American culture.

What I love about Black History Month are the stories of the Civil Rights movement. It was a second American Revolution and was a perfect example of fortitude and courage in fighting terrorism and a hostile government in obtaining freedom.  Civil Rights leaders and workers were American Patriots who risked their lives fighting for liberty and freedom

I also love the music. Ragtime, Jazz, the Blues, Motown all were pulled into our culture. Great black actors, musicians, singers, poets, authors


----------



## ArmyCowboy

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History month is a chance to remind is of the contributions of black culture
> 
> I kind of like it
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly were those contributions again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you asked
> 
> While I agree that a lot of the "Did you know that a black man invented a zipper and George Washington Carver found a thousand uses for the peanut?" are a stretch you can't deny the impact black culture has had on the American culture.
> 
> What I love about Black History Month are the stories of the Civil Rights movement. It was a second American Revolution and was a perfect example of fortitude and courage in fighting terrorism and a hostile government in obtaining freedom.  Civil Rights leaders and workers were American Patriots who risked their lives fighting for liberty and freedom
> 
> I also love the music. Ragtime, Jazz, the Blues, Motown all were pulled into our culture. Great black actors, musicians, singers, poets, authors
Click to expand...


Personally I enjoy seeing all the racists get their sphincters in knots every February and whine and cry like little bitches, but that's just me.


----------



## High_Gravity

rightwinger said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> God.....just on time
> 
> A reminder of why we still need a black history month and why this country still has so far to go. Thankfully, we still have the likes of jtpr312 reminding us that we still have asshole racists lurking in the background
> 
> There was a time not too long ago when the likes of jtpr312 would actually be calling the shots in our society. But since the civil rights era, they have been relegated to lurking anonymously on message boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah blah, I can't answer your question, blah, blah, so I'll attack your character.  Yup, that's the ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a glaring example of the successes of black culture and history. There was a time when you ruled the world. You could openly spout your hate and be openly accepted. You could get legislation passed that made blacks second class citizens. After all, they were little more than beasts right?
> 
> Black men like Martin Luther King and Ralph Abernathy stood up and said....We are not going to take it any more. They turned the light of public opinion on you and revealed you for the cockroach you are.
> 
> Now you are the one who is a second class citizen. You can't hold public office. You will be fired if you preach your hate. Decent Americans want nothing to do with you
> 
> That is the way it goes for cockroaches
Click to expand...


----------



## HomeInspect

For those of us that would like to live in a color blind society, where eveybody is treated the same, regardless of race.... things like black history month, the black caucus, black Miss America, BETV etc.. keep a racial divide.


----------



## S.J.

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History month is a chance to remind is of the contributions of black culture
> 
> I kind of like it
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly were those contributions again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you asked
> 
> While I agree that a lot of the "Did you know that a black man invented a zipper and George Washington Carver found a thousand uses for the peanut?" are a stretch you can't deny the impact black culture has had on the American culture.
> 
> What I love about Black History Month are the stories of the Civil Rights movement. It was a second American Revolution and was a perfect example of fortitude and courage in fighting terrorism and a hostile government in obtaining freedom.  Civil Rights leaders and workers were American Patriots who risked their lives fighting for liberty and freedom
> 
> I also love the music. Ragtime, Jazz, the Blues, Motown all were pulled into our culture. Great black actors, musicians, singers, poets, authors
Click to expand...

Zippers and peanuts, that's quite a list there.  I'M impressed.  And let's not forget rap, crack, and gang violence.


----------



## jtpr312

rightwinger said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> God.....just on time
> 
> A reminder of why we still need a black history month and why this country still has so far to go. Thankfully, we still have the likes of jtpr312 reminding us that we still have asshole racists lurking in the background
> 
> There was a time not too long ago when the likes of jtpr312 would actually be calling the shots in our society. But since the civil rights era, they have been relegated to lurking anonymously on message boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah blah, I can't answer your question, blah, blah, so I'll attack your character.  Yup, that's the ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a glaring example of the successes of black culture and history. There was a time when you ruled the world. You could openly spout your hate and be openly accepted. You could get legislation passed that made blacks second class citizens. After all, they were little more than beasts right?
> 
> Black men like Martin Luther King and Ralph Abernathy stood up and said....We are not going to take it any more. They turned the light of public opinion on you and revealed you for the cockroach you are.
> 
> Now you are the one who is a second class citizen. You can't hold public office. You will be fired if you preach your hate. Decent Americans want nothing to do with you
> 
> That is the way it goes for cockroaches
Click to expand...


Are you going to whine, bitch and cry like a little girl or are you going to explain to us how the negro, after thousands of years of living without even seeing a white man, has zero evidence of a single great and lasting civilization, has failed to build on thier own, ONE airport, ONE sea port, ONE Airplane, ONE satellite, ONE ocean going vessel, one major university, and on and on and on and on.  You act like the negro popped into existence in the US during slave days or the Jim Crow days totally ignoring the thousands of years of their history where they created, invented, contributed to society, absolutely nothing.


----------



## jtpr312

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History month is a chance to remind is of the contributions of black culture
> 
> I kind of like it
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly were those contributions again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that a lot of the "Did you know that a black man invented a zipper and George Washington Carver found a thousand uses for the peanut?" are a stretch you can't deny the impact black culture has had on the American culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then please enlighten us.  Other than music, which is of no benefit to mankind or society as a whole, what have they contributed?
> 
> What I love about Black History Month are the stories of the Civil Rights movement. It was a second American Revolution and was a perfect example of fortitude and courage in fighting terrorism and a hostile government in obtaining freedom.  Civil Rights leaders and workers were American Patriots who risked their lives fighting for liberty and freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the music. Ragtime, Jazz, the Blues, Motown all were pulled into our culture. Great black actors, musicians, singers, poets, authors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have nothing except entertainment?  Go figure.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## rightwinger

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly were those contributions again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you asked
> 
> While I agree that a lot of the "Did you know that a black man invented a zipper and George Washington Carver found a thousand uses for the peanut?" are a stretch you can't deny the impact black culture has had on the American culture.
> 
> What I love about Black History Month are the stories of the Civil Rights movement. It was a second American Revolution and was a perfect example of fortitude and courage in fighting terrorism and a hostile government in obtaining freedom.  Civil Rights leaders and workers were American Patriots who risked their lives fighting for liberty and freedom
> 
> I also love the music. Ragtime, Jazz, the Blues, Motown all were pulled into our culture. Great black actors, musicians, singers, poets, authors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zippers and peanuts, that's quite a list there.  I'M impressed.  And let's not forget rap, crack, and gang violence.
Click to expand...


Booker T Washington
Frederick Douglas
WEB DuBoise
Martin Luther King
Barack Obama
Colin Powell
Condi Rice
Thurgood Marshall


----------



## jtpr312

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you asked
> 
> While I agree that a lot of the "Did you know that a black man invented a zipper and George Washington Carver found a thousand uses for the peanut?" are a stretch you can't deny the impact black culture has had on the American culture.
> 
> What I love about Black History Month are the stories of the Civil Rights movement. It was a second American Revolution and was a perfect example of fortitude and courage in fighting terrorism and a hostile government in obtaining freedom.  Civil Rights leaders and workers were American Patriots who risked their lives fighting for liberty and freedom
> 
> I also love the music. Ragtime, Jazz, the Blues, Motown all were pulled into our culture. Great black actors, musicians, singers, poets, authors
> 
> 
> 
> Zippers and peanuts, that's quite a list there.  I'M impressed.  And let's not forget rap, crack, and gang violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Booker T Washington
> Frederick Douglas
> WEB DuBoise
> Martin Luther King
> Barack Obama
> Colin Powell
> Condi Rice
> Thurgood Marshall
Click to expand...


A list of names of blacks and mulattos is not a list of accomplishments, inventions, contributions to mankind, civilization and society, etc.  No more than listing Moe, Larry and Curly is a list of the contributions Jews made to society and civilization.


----------



## S.J.

Frederick Douglas - Wrote about slavery

WEB DuBoise - Wrote about slavery

Martin Luther King - Womanizer and plagiarist

Barack Obama - Communist dictator, appointed by white liberal media

Colin Powell - Affirmative Action general, appointed by a white man, whom he later stabbed in the back.

Condi Rice - Appointed by a white man

Thurgood Marshall - Appointed by a white man


Any more "accomplishments"?


----------



## jtpr312

S.J. said:


> Frederick Douglas - Wrote about slavery
> 
> WEB DuBoise - Wrote about slavery
> 
> Martin Luther King - Womanizer and plagiarist
> 
> Barack Obama - Communist dictator, appointed by white liberal media
> 
> Colin Powell - Affirmative Action general, appointed by a white man, whom he later stabbed in the back.
> 
> Condi Rice - Appointed by a white man
> 
> Thurgood Marshall - Appointed by a white man
> 
> 
> Any more "accomplishments"?



Not fair, you're using facts.


----------



## Immanuel

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black History month is a chance to remind is of the contributions of black culture
> 
> I kind of like it
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly were those contributions again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you asked
> 
> While I agree that a lot of the "Did you know that a black man invented a zipper and George Washington Carver found a thousand uses for the peanut?" are a stretch you can't deny the impact black culture has had on the American culture.
> 
> What I love about Black History Month are the stories of the Civil Rights movement. It was a second American Revolution and was a perfect example of fortitude and courage in fighting terrorism and a hostile government in obtaining freedom.  Civil Rights leaders and workers were American Patriots who risked their lives fighting for liberty and freedom
> 
> I also love the music. Ragtime, Jazz, the Blues, Motown all were pulled into our culture. Great black actors, musicians, singers, poets, authors
Click to expand...


Time for the third.  Time for the people to take this country back from the oppressive progressives who have seized it.


Immie


----------



## ArmyCowboy

Immanuel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly were those contributions again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you asked
> 
> While I agree that a lot of the "Did you know that a black man invented a zipper and George Washington Carver found a thousand uses for the peanut?" are a stretch you can't deny the impact black culture has had on the American culture.
> 
> What I love about Black History Month are the stories of the Civil Rights movement. It was a second American Revolution and was a perfect example of fortitude and courage in fighting terrorism and a hostile government in obtaining freedom.  Civil Rights leaders and workers were American Patriots who risked their lives fighting for liberty and freedom
> 
> I also love the music. Ragtime, Jazz, the Blues, Motown all were pulled into our culture. Great black actors, musicians, singers, poets, authors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time for the third.  Time for the people to take this country back from the oppressive progressives who have seized it.
> 
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


OK, I'll bite.

What's the plan?


----------



## rightwinger

S.J. said:


> Frederick Douglas - Wrote about slavery
> 
> WEB DuBoise - Wrote about slavery
> 
> Martin Luther King - Womanizer and plagiarist
> 
> Barack Obama - Communist dictator, appointed by white liberal media
> 
> Colin Powell - Affirmative Action general, appointed by a white man, whom he later stabbed in the back.
> 
> Condi Rice - Appointed by a white man
> 
> Thurgood Marshall - Appointed by a white man
> 
> 
> Any more "accomplishments"?



Wow...I get two racists for the price of one

Just in time for Black History Month


And to think there are people on this board who tell me Jim Crow is long gone


----------



## Coyote

S.J. said:


> Frederick Douglas - Wrote about slavery
> 
> WEB DuBoise - Wrote about slavery
> 
> Martin Luther King - Womanizer and plagiarist
> 
> Barack Obama - Communist dictator, appointed by white liberal media
> 
> Colin Powell - Affirmative Action general, appointed by a white man, whom he later stabbed in the back.
> 
> Condi Rice - Appointed by a white man
> 
> Thurgood Marshall - Appointed by a white man
> 
> 
> Any more "accomplishments"?



So the fact that they were appointed by a member of the majority race in this country (80%) nullifies their achievements?  Seriously?


----------



## rightwinger

Immanuel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly were those contributions again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you asked
> 
> While I agree that a lot of the "Did you know that a black man invented a zipper and George Washington Carver found a thousand uses for the peanut?" are a stretch you can't deny the impact black culture has had on the American culture.
> 
> What I love about Black History Month are the stories of the Civil Rights movement. It was a second American Revolution and was a perfect example of fortitude and courage in fighting terrorism and a hostile government in obtaining freedom.  Civil Rights leaders and workers were American Patriots who risked their lives fighting for liberty and freedom
> 
> I also love the music. Ragtime, Jazz, the Blues, Motown all were pulled into our culture. Great black actors, musicians, singers, poets, authors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time for the third.  Time for the people to take this country back from the oppressive progressives who have seized it.
> 
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


For a start, you have to start winning some elections

As of now, the people are not in your corner


----------



## Immanuel

ArmyCowboy said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you asked
> 
> While I agree that a lot of the "Did you know that a black man invented a zipper and George Washington Carver found a thousand uses for the peanut?" are a stretch you can't deny the impact black culture has had on the American culture.
> 
> What I love about Black History Month are the stories of the Civil Rights movement. It was a second American Revolution and was a perfect example of fortitude and courage in fighting terrorism and a hostile government in obtaining freedom.  Civil Rights leaders and workers were American Patriots who risked their lives fighting for liberty and freedom
> 
> I also love the music. Ragtime, Jazz, the Blues, Motown all were pulled into our culture. Great black actors, musicians, singers, poets, authors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for the third.  Time for the people to take this country back from the oppressive progressives who have seized it.
> 
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I'll bite.
> 
> What's the plan?
Click to expand...


Don't have an answer to that.  I am more of an infantry man then a general.  Personally, I think it is to late.  I think the oppressive progressives have succeeded in bringing the sleeping dragon to its knees.  I have lost hope that America can ever be great again.

Immie


----------



## rightwinger

jtpr312 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zippers and peanuts, that's quite a list there.  I'M impressed.  And let's not forget rap, crack, and gang violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booker T Washington
> Frederick Douglas
> WEB DuBoise
> Martin Luther King
> Barack Obama
> Colin Powell
> Condi Rice
> Thurgood Marshall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of names of blacks and mulattos is not a list of accomplishments, inventions, contributions to mankind, civilization and society, etc.  No more than listing Moe, Larry and Curly is a list of the contributions Jews made to society and civilization.
Click to expand...


You forgot the part about coons and jungle bunnies


----------



## ArmyCowboy

Immanuel said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for the third.  Time for the people to take this country back from the oppressive progressives who have seized it.
> 
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll bite.
> 
> What's the plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have an answer to that.  I am more of an infantry man then a general.  Personally, I think it is to late.  I think the oppressive progressives have succeeded in bringing the sleeping dragon to its knees.  I have lost hope that America can ever be great again.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


So all that talk about taking bak your country is so much pissing in the wind. Ok, I'll agree with that.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

rightwinger said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booker T Washington
> Frederick Douglas
> WEB DuBoise
> Martin Luther King
> Barack Obama
> Colin Powell
> Condi Rice
> Thurgood Marshall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A list of names of blacks and mulattos is not a list of accomplishments, inventions, contributions to mankind, civilization and society, etc.  No more than listing Moe, Larry and Curly is a list of the contributions Jews made to society and civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the part about coons and jungle bunnies
Click to expand...


I always like the looks on these racists faces of these racist douchebags when a minority, in Armani, steps over them to get in their Jag or BMW.


----------



## jtpr312

ArmyCowboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A list of names of blacks and mulattos is not a list of accomplishments, inventions, contributions to mankind, civilization and society, etc.  No more than listing Moe, Larry and Curly is a list of the contributions Jews made to society and civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the part about coons and jungle bunnies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always* like the looks on these racists faces of these racist douchebags *when a minority, in Armani, steps over them to get in their Jag or BMW.
Click to expand...



What is that freaking ebonics or you just screwing up the English language?


----------



## ArmyCowboy

jtpr312 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the part about coons and jungle bunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always* like the looks on these racists faces of these racist douchebags *when a minority, in Armani, steps over them to get in their Jag or BMW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is that freaking ebonics or you just screwing up the English language?
Click to expand...


Yep, made a mistake and you found it.

Congratulations, you get a 100 calorie cookie.

Now get back outside, those pigs aren't going to herd themselves.


----------



## Immanuel

ArmyCowboy said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll bite.
> 
> What's the plan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have an answer to that.  I am more of an infantry man then a general.  Personally, I think it is to late.  I think the oppressive progressives have succeeded in bringing the sleeping dragon to its knees.  I have lost hope that America can ever be great again.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all that talk about taking bak your country is so much pissing in the wind. Ok, I'll agree with that.
Click to expand...


Good to know that you do not have even a second grader's grasp of the English language.  I very clearly stated that it is time for the people to have a third revolution and to take this country back from the oppressive progressives.  No where did I even intimate that I was qualified to lead such an undertaking.  

Immie


----------



## ArmyCowboy

Immanuel said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have an answer to that.  I am more of an infantry man then a general.  Personally, I think it is to late.  I think the oppressive progressives have succeeded in bringing the sleeping dragon to its knees.  I have lost hope that America can ever be great again.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all that talk about taking bak your country is so much pissing in the wind. Ok, I'll agree with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to know that you do not have even a second grader's grasp of the English language.  I very clearly stated that it is time for the people to have a third revolution and to take this country back from the oppressive progressives.  No where did I even intimate that I was qualified to lead such an undertaking.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Did you write this or did someone hack your account?



> *Personally, I think it is to late. I think the oppressive progressives have succeeded in bringing the sleeping dragon to its knees. I have lost hope that America can ever be great again.*


----------



## Immanuel

ArmyCowboy said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So all that talk about taking bak your country is so much pissing in the wind. Ok, I'll agree with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know that you do not have even a second grader's grasp of the English language.  I very clearly stated that it is time for the people to have a third revolution and to take this country back from the oppressive progressives.  No where did I even intimate that I was qualified to lead such an undertaking.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you write this or did someone hack your account?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Personally, I think it is to late. I think the oppressive progressives have succeeded in bringing the sleeping dragon to its knees. I have lost hope that America can ever be great again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Once again, you show your lack of reading comprehension skills.  No where in there do I state that I believe I am qualified to lead such a revolution.  

Yes, I think it is too late.  Thanks to you oppressive progressives I have lost all hope for this once great nation.

Yes, I think you progressives have screwed this country royally.

Yes, I believe this country has lost its greatness.  I, also, have no hope that we will ever be great again.

Where in what you quoted did I say that I could or would lead the revolution?  Here's a hint... I didn't.  But I am certain that those to words are above your level of conprehension.  After all, they include a contraction.  Way above your level, I am sure.

Immie


----------



## Pheonixops

Unkotare said:


> irishman said:
> 
> 
> 
> why more black history??? WHYY there is no irish history italian history or any other ethnic group history taught in school except maybe 4 hours a year youll learn. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have paid attention in school.
Click to expand...


These people are really a bunch of ignorant goons!


----------



## ArmyCowboy

Immanuel said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know that you do not have even a second grader's grasp of the English language.  I very clearly stated that it is time for the people to have a third revolution and to take this country back from the oppressive progressives.  No where did I even intimate that I was qualified to lead such an undertaking.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you write this or did someone hack your account?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Personally, I think it is to late. I think the oppressive progressives have succeeded in bringing the sleeping dragon to its knees. I have lost hope that America can ever be great again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, you show your lack of reading comprehension skills.  No where in there do I state that I believe I am qualified to lead such a revolution.
> 
> Yes, I think it is too late.  Thanks to you oppressive progressives I have lost all hope for this once great nation.
> 
> Yes, I think you progressives have screwed this country royally.
> 
> Yes, I believe this country has lost its greatness.  I, also, have no hope that we will ever be great again.
> 
> Where in what you quoted did I say that I could or would lead the revolution?  Here's a hint... I didn't.  But I am certain that those to words are above your level of conprehension.  After all, they include a contraction.  Way above your level, I am sure.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I never said that I thought you would lead the thing. I can tell by your posts you'd probably have a hard time leading flies to shit.

I asked how do you THINK it would happen. But never mind. I was right that you're just repeating silly talking points and pissing in the wind.

Eeesh


----------



## Pheonixops

HomeInspect said:


> For those of us that would like to live in a color blind society, where eveybody is treated the same, regardless of race.... things like black history month, the black caucus, black Miss America, BETV etc.. keep a racial divide.



LOL, give it a break with the "colorblind" crap! Didn't you have a post denigrating "Black cities"? Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Frederick Douglas - Wrote about slavery
> 
> WEB DuBoise - Wrote about slavery
> 
> Martin Luther King - Womanizer and plagiarist
> 
> Barack Obama - Communist dictator, appointed by white liberal media
> 
> Colin Powell - Affirmative Action general, appointed by a white man, whom he later stabbed in the back.
> 
> Condi Rice - Appointed by a white man
> 
> Thurgood Marshall - Appointed by a white man
> 
> 
> Any more "accomplishments"?





Where's _your_ list of accomplishments, loser?


----------



## ArmyCowboy

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frederick Douglas - Wrote about slavery
> 
> WEB DuBoise - Wrote about slavery
> 
> Martin Luther King - Womanizer and plagiarist
> 
> Barack Obama - Communist dictator, appointed by white liberal media
> 
> Colin Powell - Affirmative Action general, appointed by a white man, whom he later stabbed in the back.
> 
> Condi Rice - Appointed by a white man
> 
> Thurgood Marshall - Appointed by a white man
> 
> 
> Any more "accomplishments"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's _your_ list of accomplishments, loser?
Click to expand...


He posts on an internet message board and talks tough...


----------



## Unkotare

ArmyCowboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frederick Douglas - Wrote about slavery
> 
> WEB DuBoise - Wrote about slavery
> 
> Martin Luther King - Womanizer and plagiarist
> 
> Barack Obama - Communist dictator, appointed by white liberal media
> 
> Colin Powell - Affirmative Action general, appointed by a white man, whom he later stabbed in the back.
> 
> Condi Rice - Appointed by a white man
> 
> Thurgood Marshall - Appointed by a white man
> 
> 
> Any more "accomplishments"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's _your_ list of accomplishments, loser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He posts on an internet message board and talks tough...
Click to expand...




Ah yes, quite the hero that one...


----------



## S.J.

Coyote said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frederick Douglas - Wrote about slavery
> 
> WEB DuBoise - Wrote about slavery
> 
> Martin Luther King - Womanizer and plagiarist
> 
> Barack Obama - Communist dictator, appointed by white liberal media
> 
> Colin Powell - Affirmative Action general, appointed by a white man, whom he later stabbed in the back.
> 
> Condi Rice - Appointed by a white man
> 
> Thurgood Marshall - Appointed by a white man
> 
> 
> Any more "accomplishments"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that they were appointed by a member of the majority race in this country (80%) nullifies their achievements?  Seriously?
Click to expand...

It's not an achievement if it's handed to you.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frederick Douglas - Wrote about slavery
> 
> WEB DuBoise - Wrote about slavery
> 
> Martin Luther King - Womanizer and plagiarist
> 
> Barack Obama - Communist dictator, appointed by white liberal media
> 
> Colin Powell - Affirmative Action general, appointed by a white man, whom he later stabbed in the back.
> 
> Condi Rice - Appointed by a white man
> 
> Thurgood Marshall - Appointed by a white man
> 
> 
> Any more "accomplishments"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's _your_ list of accomplishments, loser?
Click to expand...

Oh shit!  Unkie's awake.  Get the hose out!


----------



## Unkotare

I've told you to keep your sick fantasies to yourself, freak.


----------



## squeeze berry

only slopey would read the word " hose" and think of sex


----------



## Unkotare

squeeze berry said:


> only slopey would read the word " hose" and think of sex




Who's that?


----------



## S.J.

Why don't we honor a black man who actually accomplished something?

Allen West (politician) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## editec

S.J. said:


> Why don't we honor a black man who actually accomplished something?
> 
> Allen West (politician) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



He already has his place in history.  

It's not the job of history to "honor" anybody.

The job of history is to note the facts, not to judge the facts, merely to document the facts that are pertainent to the topic of the history being documented.


----------



## S.J.

editec said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we honor a black man who actually accomplished something?
> 
> Allen West (politician) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He already has his place in history.
> 
> It's not the job of history to "honor" anybody.
> 
> The job of history is to note the facts, not to judge the facts, merely to document the facts that are pertainent to the topic of the history being documented.
Click to expand...

Ok, let's "recognize" him then.  Does that suit you better?


----------



## jtpr312

I get pretty sick and tired of the "tough" guys here who constantly whine about other's trying to be internet tough guys.  Next time you feel the urge to accuse someone of being an internet tough guy and not a "Real" tough guy like you, leep in mind my gym has a ring and guests are welcome and though I've invited a few "Real" tough guys here to come on down for a visit, not one taker so far.  Leads me to believe the "Real" tough guys, you know the ones always whining about all those internet tough guys, are in reality pussies themselves.


----------



## lore

jtpr312 said:


> I get pretty sick and tired of the "tough" guys here who constantly whine about other's trying to be internet tough guys.  Next time you feel the urge to accuse someone of being an internet tough guy and not a "Real" tough guy like you, leep in mind my gym has a ring and guests are welcome and though I've invited a few "Real" tough guys here to come on down for a visit, not one taker so far.  Leads me to believe the "Real" tough guys, you know the ones always whining about all those internet tough guys, are in reality pussies themselves.



mmm... vaguely homoerotic posts


----------



## rightwinger

jtpr312 said:


> I get pretty sick and tired of the "tough" guys here who constantly whine about other's trying to be internet tough guys.  Next time you feel the urge to accuse someone of being an internet tough guy and not a "Real" tough guy like you, leep in mind my gym has a ring and guests are welcome and though I've invited a few "Real" tough guys here to come on down for a visit, not one taker so far.  Leads me to believe the "Real" tough guys, you know the ones always whining about all those internet tough guys, are in reality pussies themselves.



Look at the tough guy!

I knocked out Biff Tannen at the Enchantment under the Sea dance in High School with one punch.......I would have no problem with the likes of you girly man

What's the matter?

Chicken?


----------



## rightwinger

S.J. said:


> Why don't we honor a black man who actually accomplished something?
> 
> Allen West (politician) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Allen West has his place in black History too

We will be recognized for what he has said and done for the positive or negative


----------



## Snookie

jtpr312 said:


> I get pretty sick and tired of the "tough" guys here who constantly whine about other's trying to be internet tough guys. Next time you feel the urge to accuse someone of being an internet tough guy and not a "Real" tough guy like you, leep in mind my gym has a ring and guests are welcome and though I've invited a few "Real" tough guys here to come on down for a visit, not one taker so far. Leads me to believe the "Real" tough guys, you know the ones always whining about all those internet tough guys, are in reality pussies themselves.


 
Wow, you are impressive!  I'm really impressed, sweety.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booker T Washington
> Frederick Douglas
> WEB DuBoise
> Martin Luther King
> Barack Obama
> Colin Powell
> Condi Rice
> Thurgood Marshall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A list of names of blacks and mulattos is not a list of accomplishments, inventions, contributions to mankind, civilization and society, etc.  No more than listing Moe, Larry and Curly is a list of the contributions Jews made to society and civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the part about coons and jungle bunnies
Click to expand...


Racist.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we honor a black man who actually accomplished something?
> 
> Allen West (politician) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West has his place in black History too
> 
> We will be recognized for what he has said and done for the positive or negative
Click to expand...


Why don't you tell us what is negative about Allen West.


----------



## jtpr312

rightwinger said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get pretty sick and tired of the "tough" guys here who constantly whine about other's trying to be internet tough guys.  Next time you feel the urge to accuse someone of being an internet tough guy and not a "Real" tough guy like you, leep in mind my gym has a ring and guests are welcome and though I've invited a few "Real" tough guys here to come on down for a visit, not one taker so far.  Leads me to believe the "Real" tough guys, you know the ones always whining about all those internet tough guys, are in reality pussies themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the tough guy!
> 
> I knocked out Biff Tannen at the Enchantment under the Sea dance in High School with one punch.......I would have no problem with the likes of you girly man
> 
> What's the matter?
> 
> Chicken?
Click to expand...


Point proven mary.


----------



## rightwinger

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we honor a black man who actually accomplished something?
> 
> Allen West (politician) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West has his place in black History too
> 
> We will be recognized for what he has said and done for the positive or negative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us what is negative about Allen West.
Click to expand...


His getting kicked out of the Army for one....not fit for leadership

That is why he was a one term wonder in Congress


----------



## rightwinger

jtpr312 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get pretty sick and tired of the "tough" guys here who constantly whine about other's trying to be internet tough guys.  Next time you feel the urge to accuse someone of being an internet tough guy and not a "Real" tough guy like you, leep in mind my gym has a ring and guests are welcome and though I've invited a few "Real" tough guys here to come on down for a visit, not one taker so far.  Leads me to believe the "Real" tough guys, you know the ones always whining about all those internet tough guys, are in reality pussies themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the tough guy!
> 
> I knocked out Biff Tannen at the Enchantment under the Sea dance in High School with one punch.......I would have no problem with the likes of you girly man
> 
> What's the matter?
> 
> Chicken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point proven mary.
Click to expand...


The girly man comes squeaking back


----------



## jtpr312

rightwinger said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West has his place in black History too
> 
> We will be recognized for what he has said and done for the positive or negative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us what is negative about Allen West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His getting kicked out of the Army for one....not fit for leadership
> 
> That is why he was a one term wonder in Congress
Click to expand...


He had to resign from the Army because our political correct, sillyvillian, leadership are a bunch of pansy assed, muslim ass kissing scumbags, not because he was unfit for leadership.  He actually showed exceptional leadership qualities by placing his career at risk, and utlimately losing his career, for the safety and security of his men.  This is a sign of a true leader, one who places his men's safety above his personal safety and goals, the sambo in the white house could take lessons from this real Negro Hero.  The man did his duty with honor.  You of crourse, being a pansy assed sillyvillian yourself, cannot grasp hold of things like Duty and Honor.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West has his place in black History too
> 
> We will be recognized for what he has said and done for the positive or negative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us what is negative about Allen West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His getting kicked out of the Army for one....not fit for leadership
> 
> That is why he was a one term wonder in Congress
Click to expand...


How cute, a parrot for the Daily Kos.  What color are your tail feathers, red?


----------



## rightwinger

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us what is negative about Allen West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His getting kicked out of the Army for one....not fit for leadership
> 
> That is why he was a one term wonder in Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How cute, a parrot for the Daily Kos.  What color are your tail feathers, red?
Click to expand...


Explain it to the voters in his district

They were not impressed. West could not even win a district that was gerrymandered just for him


----------



## Foxfyre

rightwinger said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West has his place in black History too
> 
> We will be recognized for what he has said and done for the positive or negative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us what is negative about Allen West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His getting kicked out of the Army for one....not fit for leadership
> 
> That is why he was a one term wonder in Congress
Click to expand...


And it is posts like yours that frustrate me the most.  Yes there was controversy regarding West's interrogation of an Iraqi officer, but no outright abuse.  No he was not 'kicked out of the Army'.  He resigned his commission and retired with full military honors and benefits as a 22-year veteran despite receiving thousands of letters of support from other Americans including dozens from Congressional members.

He was voted out in Florida because he was too outspoken, too uncivil (refused to shake the hand of an opponent that rankled a lot of folks and too insulting to some), and too politically incorrect that is never allowed especially of a black man.  Protocol and diplomacy were not his strong suits.   A good man with solid values?  I think he has demonstrated that.  Personally, I think the U.S. Congress is the poorer for his failure to win election and needs more people of his caliber.   But West is simply not sufficiently poltiically tempered (i.e. enough of a bull shitter) to make it in politics.

But again Black History month that singles out people with a certain skin pigmentation for recognition is in a way insulting.  It focuses more on the skin pigmentation than it does on the accomplishments.  And because that is the case, it is one of those well intended things that keeps racism alive and well.


----------



## rightwinger

Foxfyre said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us what is negative about Allen West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His getting kicked out of the Army for one....not fit for leadership
> 
> That is why he was a one term wonder in Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it is posts like yours that frustrate me the most.  Yes there was controversy regarding West's interrogation of an Iraqi officer, but no outright abuse.  No he was not 'kicked out of the Army'.  He resigned his commission and retired with full military honors and benefits as a 22-year veteran despite receiving thousands of letters of support from other Americans including dozens from Congressional members.
> 
> He was voted out in Florida because he was too outspoken, too uncivil (refused to shake the hand of an opponent that rankled a lot of folks and too insulting to some), and too politically incorrect that is never allowed especially of a black man.  Protocol and diplomacy were not his strong suits.   A good man with solid values?  I think he has demonstrated that.  Personally, I think the U.S. Congress is the poorer for his failure to win election and needs more people of his caliber.   But West is simply not sufficiently poltiically tempered (i.e. enough of a bull shitter) to make it in politics.
> 
> But again Black History month that singles out people with a certain skin pigmentation for recognition is in a way insulting.  It focuses more on the skin pigmentation than it does on the accomplishments.  And because that is the case, it is one of those well intended things that keeps racism alive and well.
Click to expand...


West was an embarrassment to himself and his community. He paid the proce at the polls

That is the way politics works


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> His getting kicked out of the Army for one....not fit for leadership
> 
> That is why he was a one term wonder in Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cute, a parrot for the Daily Kos.  What color are your tail feathers, red?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain it to the voters in his district
> 
> They were not impressed. West could not even win a district that was gerrymandered just for him
Click to expand...


If losing an election was the measing stick of character, there would be a lot of people who would not be qualified to run for President.  ding dong


----------



## Foxfyre

rightwinger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> His getting kicked out of the Army for one....not fit for leadership
> 
> That is why he was a one term wonder in Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is posts like yours that frustrate me the most.  Yes there was controversy regarding West's interrogation of an Iraqi officer, but no outright abuse.  No he was not 'kicked out of the Army'.  He resigned his commission and retired with full military honors and benefits as a 22-year veteran despite receiving thousands of letters of support from other Americans including dozens from Congressional members.
> 
> He was voted out in Florida because he was too outspoken, too uncivil (refused to shake the hand of an opponent that rankled a lot of folks and too insulting to some), and too politically incorrect that is never allowed especially of a black man.  Protocol and diplomacy were not his strong suits.   A good man with solid values?  I think he has demonstrated that.  Personally, I think the U.S. Congress is the poorer for his failure to win election and needs more people of his caliber.   But West is simply not sufficiently poltiically tempered (i.e. enough of a bull shitter) to make it in politics.
> 
> But again Black History month that singles out people with a certain skin pigmentation for recognition is in a way insulting.  It focuses more on the skin pigmentation than it does on the accomplishments.  And because that is the case, it is one of those well intended things that keeps racism alive and well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> West was an embarrassment to himself and his community. He paid the proce at the polls
> 
> That is the way politics works
Click to expand...


And yet I bet if he had been left of center/Democrat, you would be defending him to the max.  Have you ever pointed out somebody on the left who is 'an embarrassment to himself and his/her community?    You see, it is all relative.  Allen West was thrown under the bus because he was really really bad at playing politics.  I wish he had been a bit more savvy about that, but it simply wasn't in his nature.

Evenso, he has been so mischaracterized and misquoted and portrayed in hateful ways which is how the Left generally treats any black person who dares stray off the 'reservation', he has been successfully marginalized.  I thought they were going to lynch him over a spoof re comments he made on Black History Month--comments he never made--but the stupid Left picked it up and circulated it for weeks on Twitter and on message boards to be gobbled up by the gullible who love to denigrate and belittle the politically incorrect.
snopes.com: Allen West on Black History Month

Again, West has been pretty politically inept in his outspokenness and he has nobody to blame for that but himself.  But he is not to blame for the dishonest verbal lynchings he has endured.   I hope for the day that those on the Left and Right, though they disagree on what the policy may be, will equally demand that honest, accurate information be used and the politics of political destruction become a thing of the distant past.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> His getting kicked out of the Army for one....not fit for leadership
> 
> That is why he was a one term wonder in Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is posts like yours that frustrate me the most.  Yes there was controversy regarding West's interrogation of an Iraqi officer, but no outright abuse.  No he was not 'kicked out of the Army'.  He resigned his commission and retired with full military honors and benefits as a 22-year veteran despite receiving thousands of letters of support from other Americans including dozens from Congressional members.
> 
> He was voted out in Florida because he was too outspoken, too uncivil (refused to shake the hand of an opponent that rankled a lot of folks and too insulting to some), and too politically incorrect that is never allowed especially of a black man.  Protocol and diplomacy were not his strong suits.   A good man with solid values?  I think he has demonstrated that.  Personally, I think the U.S. Congress is the poorer for his failure to win election and needs more people of his caliber.   But West is simply not sufficiently poltiically tempered (i.e. enough of a bull shitter) to make it in politics.
> 
> But again Black History month that singles out people with a certain skin pigmentation for recognition is in a way insulting.  It focuses more on the skin pigmentation than it does on the accomplishments.  And because that is the case, it is one of those well intended things that keeps racism alive and well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> West was an embarrassment to himself and his community. He paid the proce at the polls
> 
> That is the way politics works
Click to expand...


I know how politics work.  The USA has been hijacked by a leftist party with a great media propaganda machine.  The lines between right and wrong are being deliberately muddied to confuse the electorate and our state run media is doing their job.  America's federal govt is corrupt to the core.


----------



## rightwinger

Foxfyre said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is posts like yours that frustrate me the most.  Yes there was controversy regarding West's interrogation of an Iraqi officer, but no outright abuse.  No he was not 'kicked out of the Army'.  He resigned his commission and retired with full military honors and benefits as a 22-year veteran despite receiving thousands of letters of support from other Americans including dozens from Congressional members.
> 
> He was voted out in Florida because he was too outspoken, too uncivil (refused to shake the hand of an opponent that rankled a lot of folks and too insulting to some), and too politically incorrect that is never allowed especially of a black man.  Protocol and diplomacy were not his strong suits.   A good man with solid values?  I think he has demonstrated that.  Personally, I think the U.S. Congress is the poorer for his failure to win election and needs more people of his caliber.   But West is simply not sufficiently poltiically tempered (i.e. enough of a bull shitter) to make it in politics.
> 
> But again Black History month that singles out people with a certain skin pigmentation for recognition is in a way insulting.  It focuses more on the skin pigmentation than it does on the accomplishments.  And because that is the case, it is one of those well intended things that keeps racism alive and well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West was an embarrassment to himself and his community. He paid the proce at the polls
> 
> That is the way politics works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet I bet if he had been left of center/Democrat, you would be defending him to the max.  Have you ever pointed out somebody on the left who is 'an embarrassment to himself and his/her community?    You see, it is all relative.  Allen West was thrown under the bus because he was really really bad at playing politics.  I wish he had been a bit more savvy about that, but it simply wasn't in his nature.
> 
> Evenso, he has been so mischaracterized and misquoted and portrayed in hateful ways which is how the Left generally treats any black person who dares stray off the 'reservation', he has been successfully marginalized.  I thought they were going to lynch him over a spoof re comments he made on Black History Month--comments he never made--but the stupid Left picked it up and circulated it for weeks on Twitter and on message boards to be gobbled up by the gullible who love to denigrate and belittle the politically incorrect.
> snopes.com: Allen West on Black History Month
> 
> Again, West has been pretty politically inept in his outspokenness and he has nobody to blame for that but himself.  But he is not to blame for the dishonest verbal lynchings he has endured.   I hope for the day that those on the Left and Right, though they disagree on what the policy may be, will equally demand that honest, accurate information be used and the politics of political destruction become a thing of the distant past.
Click to expand...


Find all those Commies in Congress yet?


----------



## Foxfyre

rightwinger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> West was an embarrassment to himself and his community. He paid the proce at the polls
> 
> That is the way politics works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I bet if he had been left of center/Democrat, you would be defending him to the max.  Have you ever pointed out somebody on the left who is 'an embarrassment to himself and his/her community?    You see, it is all relative.  Allen West was thrown under the bus because he was really really bad at playing politics.  I wish he had been a bit more savvy about that, but it simply wasn't in his nature.
> 
> Evenso, he has been so mischaracterized and misquoted and portrayed in hateful ways which is how the Left generally treats any black person who dares stray off the 'reservation', he has been successfully marginalized.  I thought they were going to lynch him over a spoof re comments he made on Black History Month--comments he never made--but the stupid Left picked it up and circulated it for weeks on Twitter and on message boards to be gobbled up by the gullible who love to denigrate and belittle the politically incorrect.
> snopes.com: Allen West on Black History Month
> 
> Again, West has been pretty politically inept in his outspokenness and he has nobody to blame for that but himself.  But he is not to blame for the dishonest verbal lynchings he has endured.   I hope for the day that those on the Left and Right, though they disagree on what the policy may be, will equally demand that honest, accurate information be used and the politics of political destruction become a thing of the distant past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find all those Commies in Congress yet?
Click to expand...


They're there right along with all those eeeeeeeeevul 'teabaggers' who want to throw old folks out on the street, starve children, pollute everything on the planet, and drown puppies.


----------



## S.J.

Isn't it interesting how the left wingers who are struggling to find blacks who have accomplished something are now struggling to find a reason NOT to recognize one who actually HAS accomplished something?  They're all hypocrites.


----------



## Unkotare

jtpr312 said:


> I get pretty sick and tired of the "tough" guys here who constantly whine about other's trying to be internet tough guys.  Next time you feel the urge to accuse someone of being an internet tough guy and not a "Real" tough guy like you, leep in mind my gym has a ring and guests are welcome and though I've invited a few "Real" tough guys here to come on down for a visit, not one taker so far.  Leads me to believe the "Real" tough guys, you know the ones always whining about all those internet tough guys, are in reality pussies themselves.








Notice how the feeble old man never offers to do any traveling himself. Just a sad old man trying to role play a little fanstasy about what he has never been and sure as hell isn't likely to become in his dotage.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

S.J. said:


> Why don't we honor a black man who actually accomplished something?
> 
> Allen West (politician) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



If you consider dishonoring the uniform he wore an "achievement", then you can say that dishonorable piece of shit achieved something.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

jtpr312 said:


> I get pretty sick and tired of the "tough" guys here who constantly whine about other's trying to be internet tough guys.  Next time you feel the urge to accuse someone of being an internet tough guy and not a "Real" tough guy like you, leep in mind my gym has a ring and guests are welcome and though I've invited a few "Real" tough guys here to come on down for a visit, not one taker so far.  Leads me to believe the "Real" tough guys, you know the ones always whining about all those internet tough guys, are in reality pussies themselves.


----------



## squeeze berry

ArmyCowboy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we honor a black man who actually accomplished something?
> 
> Allen West (politician) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you consider dishonoring the uniform he wore an "achievement", then you can say that dishonorable piece of shit achieved something.
Click to expand...


dishonored the uniform like the one's in your sig pic?


----------



## ArmyCowboy

jtpr312 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get pretty sick and tired of the "tough" guys here who constantly whine about other's trying to be internet tough guys.  Next time you feel the urge to accuse someone of being an internet tough guy and not a "Real" tough guy like you, leep in mind my gym has a ring and guests are welcome and though I've invited a few "Real" tough guys here to come on down for a visit, not one taker so far.  Leads me to believe the "Real" tough guys, you know the ones always whining about all those internet tough guys, are in reality pussies themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the tough guy!
> 
> I knocked out Biff Tannen at the Enchantment under the Sea dance in High School with one punch.......I would have no problem with the likes of you girly man
> 
> What's the matter?
> 
> Chicken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point proven mary.
Click to expand...


Does your "gym" have any cardio equipment?

I would suggest you use it.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

squeeze berry said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we honor a black man who actually accomplished something?
> 
> Allen West (politician) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you consider dishonoring the uniform he wore an "achievement", then you can say that dishonorable piece of shit achieved something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dishonored the uniform like the one's in your sig pic?
Click to expand...


He tortured a prisoner, received an Article 15 in lieu of Court Martial and was forced to retire.

He is everything I teach my subordinates not to be.

He is a disgrace to himself, the service, the country and everyone who ever wore the uniform.

It speaks volumes about people when they say they respect that piece of garbage.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

ArmyCowboy said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you consider dishonoring the uniform he wore an "achievement", then you can say that dishonorable piece of shit achieved something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dishonored the uniform like the one's in your sig pic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He tortured a prisoner, received an Article 15 in lieu of Court Martial and was forced to retire.
> 
> He is everything I teach my subordinates not to be.
> 
> He is a disgrace to himself, the service, the country and everyone who ever wore the uniform.
> 
> It speaks volumes about people when they say they respect that piece of garbage.
Click to expand...


That's your opinion.  I and many others don't give a rat's ass about what you and your pissant pals think is "torture".  We're more interested in saving American lives.  Thank you for your service, and go fuck yourself.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> dishonored the uniform like the one's in your sig pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tortured a prisoner, received an Article 15 in lieu of Court Martial and was forced to retire.
> 
> He is everything I teach my subordinates not to be.
> 
> He is a disgrace to himself, the service, the country and everyone who ever wore the uniform.
> 
> It speaks volumes about people when they say they respect that piece of garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion.  I and many others don't give a rat's ass about what you and your pissant pals think is "torture".  We're more interested in saving American lives.  Thank you for your service, and go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


It's not my opinion about what West did, it's documented fact.

And if you support someone like West who dishonors himself and the US military, then that speaks to your total and absolute lack of character.

Of course, given the nature of your juvenile rant, your utter and complete lack of character is already well established.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

ArmyCowboy said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tortured a prisoner, received an Article 15 in lieu of Court Martial and was forced to retire.
> 
> He is everything I teach my subordinates not to be.
> 
> He is a disgrace to himself, the service, the country and everyone who ever wore the uniform.
> 
> It speaks volumes about people when they say they respect that piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion.  I and many others don't give a rat's ass about what you and your pissant pals think is "torture".  We're more interested in saving American lives.  Thank you for your service, and go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my opinion about what West did, it's documented fact.
> 
> And if you support someone like West who dishonors himself and the US military, then that speaks to your total and absolute lack of character.
> 
> Of course, given the nature of your juvenile rant, your utter and complete lack of character is already well established.
Click to expand...


Yes, I support Mr. West and I will support everyone like him.  If I was in trouble, Mr. West would do all he could to help me.  You, on the other hand, would read your damn pissant rule book first while they're cutting my throat.  God bless America and go fuck yourself.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion.  I and many others don't give a rat's ass about what you and your pissant pals think is "torture".  We're more interested in saving American lives.  Thank you for your service, and go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my opinion about what West did, it's documented fact.
> 
> And if you support someone like West who dishonors himself and the US military, then that speaks to your total and absolute lack of character.
> 
> Of course, given the nature of your juvenile rant, your utter and complete lack of character is already well established.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I support Mr. West and I will support everyone like him.  If I was in trouble, Mr. West would do all he could to help me.  You, on the other hand, would read your damn pissant rule book first while they're cutting my throat.  God bless America and go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


The fact that you have no idea WHY we don't torture prisoners speaks volumes as well.

This was something that was taught in Basic Training. Why weren't you paying attention.

As for the rest of your prattle, you've already proven to have no character, so trying to explain yourself away is futile.

Of course trying to eplain anything to someone who believes "go fuck yourself" is an effective retort, is really useless. Grow up and maybe we'll revisit this in a few years.


----------



## jtpr312

ArmyCowboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get pretty sick and tired of the "tough" guys here who constantly whine about other's trying to be internet tough guys.  Next time you feel the urge to accuse someone of being an internet tough guy and not a "Real" tough guy like you, leep in mind my gym has a ring and guests are welcome and though I've invited a few "Real" tough guys here to come on down for a visit, not one taker so far.  Leads me to believe the "Real" tough guys, you know the ones always whining about all those internet tough guys, are in reality pussies themselves.
Click to expand...


Self portrait I assume?  I know a good dentist for you nancy, let me know when you save up some money I'll give you her number.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

jtpr312 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get pretty sick and tired of the "tough" guys here who constantly whine about other's trying to be internet tough guys.  Next time you feel the urge to accuse someone of being an internet tough guy and not a "Real" tough guy like you, leep in mind my gym has a ring and guests are welcome and though I've invited a few "Real" tough guys here to come on down for a visit, not one taker so far.  Leads me to believe the "Real" tough guys, you know the ones always whining about all those internet tough guys, are in reality pussies themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Self portrait I assume?  I know a good dentist for you nancy, let me know when you save up some money I'll give you her number.
Click to expand...


I have to admit, by your low standards, this was a pretty good reply.

You win one fat free cookie.


----------



## jtpr312

ArmyCowboy said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my opinion about what West did, it's documented fact.
> 
> And if you support someone like West who dishonors himself and the US military, then that speaks to your total and absolute lack of character.
> 
> Of course, given the nature of your juvenile rant, your utter and complete lack of character is already well established.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I support Mr. West and I will support everyone like him.  If I was in trouble, Mr. West would do all he could to help me.  You, on the other hand, would read your damn pissant rule book first while they're cutting my throat.  God bless America and go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you have no idea WHY we don't torture prisoners speaks volumes as well.
> 
> This was something that was taught in Basic Training. Why weren't you paying attention.
> 
> As for the rest of your prattle, you've already proven to have no character, so trying to explain yourself away is futile.
> 
> Of course trying to eplain anything to someone who believes "go fuck yourself" is an effective retort, is really useless. Grow up and maybe we'll revisit this in a few years.
Click to expand...


Torture?  You gutless little pussy.  He fired his sidearm near the ragheads ear in an attempt to gather intelligence to protect his unit, that is not "torture" you bleeding heart REMF.  Glad I never served with a prick like you, that is if you ever really served.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

jtpr312 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I support Mr. West and I will support everyone like him.  If I was in trouble, Mr. West would do all he could to help me.  You, on the other hand, would read your damn pissant rule book first while they're cutting my throat.  God bless America and go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you have no idea WHY we don't torture prisoners speaks volumes as well.
> 
> This was something that was taught in Basic Training. Why weren't you paying attention.
> 
> As for the rest of your prattle, you've already proven to have no character, so trying to explain yourself away is futile.
> 
> Of course trying to eplain anything to someone who believes "go fuck yourself" is an effective retort, is really useless. Grow up and maybe we'll revisit this in a few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Torture?  You gutless little pussy.  He fired his sidearm near the ragheads ear in an attempt to gather intelligence to protect his unit, that is not "torture" you bleeding heart REMF.  Glad I never served with a prick like you, that is if you ever really served.
Click to expand...


Did West help give boing lessons in your "gym?" 

Good lord your a pathetic ecuse for a human being.

And I'd bet dollars to donuts (you obviously like them) that the closest you ever got to the military was watching a Rambo movie. 

Fat ignorant racists don't cut it in the military.


----------



## jtpr312

ArmyCowboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you have no idea WHY we don't torture prisoners speaks volumes as well.
> 
> This was something that was taught in Basic Training. Why weren't you paying attention.
> 
> As for the rest of your prattle, you've already proven to have no character, so trying to explain yourself away is futile.
> 
> Of course trying to eplain anything to someone who believes "go fuck yourself" is an effective retort, is really useless. Grow up and maybe we'll revisit this in a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torture?  You gutless little pussy.  He fired his sidearm near the ragheads ear in an attempt to gather intelligence to protect his unit, that is not "torture" you bleeding heart REMF.  Glad I never served with a prick like you, that is if you ever really served.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did West help give boing lessons in your "gym?"
> 
> Good lord your a pathetic ecuse for a human being.
> 
> And I'd bet dollars to donuts (you obviously like them) that the closest you ever got to the military was watching a Rambo movie.
> 
> Fat ignorant racists don't cut it in the military.
Click to expand...


Fat?  Lol, I have less body fat than 90% of the population puss.  I can probably bench you while you're benching your top weight.  As for never serving, that would sound more like you nancy.  You even talk like a dumbass sillyvillian, so I would bet you never served anywhere,  maybe some time at county, but doubtful you were ever in the military and if you somehow did get in under the old DADT program, I'd be willing to bet cash that you where nothing but a fat assed, chairbound POG.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

jtpr312 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torture?  You gutless little pussy.  He fired his sidearm near the ragheads ear in an attempt to gather intelligence to protect his unit, that is not "torture" you bleeding heart REMF.  Glad I never served with a prick like you, that is if you ever really served.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did West help give boing lessons in your "gym?"
> 
> Good lord your a pathetic ecuse for a human being.
> 
> And I'd bet dollars to donuts (you obviously like them) that the closest you ever got to the military was watching a Rambo movie.
> 
> Fat ignorant racists don't cut it in the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat?  Lol, I have less body fat than 90% of the population puss.  I can probably bench you while you're benching your top weight.  As for never serving, that would sound more like you nancy.  You even talk like a dumbass sillyvillian, so I would bet you never served anywhere,  maybe some time at county, but doubtful you were ever in the military and if you somehow did get in under the old DADT program, I'd be willing to bet cash that you where nothing but a fat assed, chairbound POG.
Click to expand...


Oh lookie, now the ignorant fat racist is posting his fantasy stats about how he's built, how much he can bench and what a badass he is. 

When you have to post your fantasy stats, you've lost.

As for the rest, racists like you are beneath my contempt. Ypu're lower than the shit that seeps out of the sewers that the worms won't even eat. Therefore, I really don't care what you think about me.

However, I am enjoying seeing you reduced to psoting your silly fantasy stats and spouting trite garbage about "POGs" and "REMFs" that you learned from the movies you watch.

Now go eat some more chicken fried steak and donuts and fantasize about what a badass you wish you were.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

ArmyCowboy said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my opinion about what West did, it's documented fact.
> 
> And if you support someone like West who dishonors himself and the US military, then that speaks to your total and absolute lack of character.
> 
> Of course, given the nature of your juvenile rant, your utter and complete lack of character is already well established.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I support Mr. West and I will support everyone like him.  If I was in trouble, Mr. West would do all he could to help me.  You, on the other hand, would read your damn pissant rule book first while they're cutting my throat.  God bless America and go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you have no idea WHY we don't torture prisoners speaks volumes as well.
> 
> This was something that was taught in Basic Training. Why weren't you paying attention.
> 
> As for the rest of your prattle, you've already proven to have no character, so trying to explain yourself away is futile.
> 
> Of course trying to eplain anything to someone who believes "go fuck yourself" is an effective retort, is really useless. Grow up and maybe we'll revisit this in a few years.
Click to expand...


No one was "tortured".  This is entirely political.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I support Mr. West and I will support everyone like him.  If I was in trouble, Mr. West would do all he could to help me.  You, on the other hand, would read your damn pissant rule book first while they're cutting my throat.  God bless America and go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you have no idea WHY we don't torture prisoners speaks volumes as well.
> 
> This was something that was taught in Basic Training. Why weren't you paying attention.
> 
> As for the rest of your prattle, you've already proven to have no character, so trying to explain yourself away is futile.
> 
> Of course trying to eplain anything to someone who believes "go fuck yourself" is an effective retort, is really useless. Grow up and maybe we'll revisit this in a few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one was "tortured".  This is entirely political.
Click to expand...


So I assume you were part of the panal that reviewed the evidence and suggested charges be filed, right 'General?'


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

ArmyCowboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did West help give boing lessons in your "gym?"
> 
> Good lord your a pathetic ecuse for a human being.
> 
> And I'd bet dollars to donuts (you obviously like them) that the closest you ever got to the military was watching a Rambo movie.
> 
> Fat ignorant racists don't cut it in the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat?  Lol, I have less body fat than 90% of the population puss.  I can probably bench you while you're benching your top weight.  As for never serving, that would sound more like you nancy.  You even talk like a dumbass sillyvillian, so I would bet you never served anywhere,  maybe some time at county, but doubtful you were ever in the military and if you somehow did get in under the old DADT program, I'd be willing to bet cash that you where nothing but a fat assed, chairbound POG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh lookie, now the ignorant fat racist is posting his fantasy stats about how he's built, how much he can bench and what a badass he is.
> 
> When you have to post your fantasy stats, you've lost.
> 
> As for the rest, racists like you are beneath my contempt. Ypu're lower than the shit that seeps out of the sewers that the worms won't even eat. Therefore, I really don't care what you think about me.
> 
> However, I am enjoying seeing you reduced to psoting your silly fantasy stats and spouting trite garbage about "POGs" and "REMFs" that you learned from the movies you watch.
> 
> Now go eat some more chicken fried steak and donuts and fantasize about what a badass you wish you were.
Click to expand...


I think you've got a big mouth and you're full of crap.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat?  Lol, I have less body fat than 90% of the population puss.  I can probably bench you while you're benching your top weight.  As for never serving, that would sound more like you nancy.  You even talk like a dumbass sillyvillian, so I would bet you never served anywhere,  maybe some time at county, but doubtful you were ever in the military and if you somehow did get in under the old DADT program, I'd be willing to bet cash that you where nothing but a fat assed, chairbound POG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lookie, now the ignorant fat racist is posting his fantasy stats about how he's built, how much he can bench and what a badass he is.
> 
> When you have to post your fantasy stats, you've lost.
> 
> As for the rest, racists like you are beneath my contempt. Ypu're lower than the shit that seeps out of the sewers that the worms won't even eat. Therefore, I really don't care what you think about me.
> 
> However, I am enjoying seeing you reduced to psoting your silly fantasy stats and spouting trite garbage about "POGs" and "REMFs" that you learned from the movies you watch.
> 
> Now go eat some more chicken fried steak and donuts and fantasize about what a badass you wish you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you've got a big mouth and you're full of crap.
Click to expand...


Whatever you say, General.


----------



## jtpr312

ArmyCowboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did West help give boing lessons in your "gym?"
> 
> Good lord your a pathetic ecuse for a human being.
> 
> And I'd bet dollars to donuts (you obviously like them) that the closest you ever got to the military was watching a Rambo movie.
> 
> Fat ignorant racists don't cut it in the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat?  Lol, I have less body fat than 90% of the population puss.  I can probably bench you while you're benching your top weight.  As for never serving, that would sound more like you nancy.  You even talk like a dumbass sillyvillian, so I would bet you never served anywhere,  maybe some time at county, but doubtful you were ever in the military and if you somehow did get in under the old DADT program, I'd be willing to bet cash that you where nothing but a fat assed, chairbound POG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lookie, now the ignorant fat racist is posting his fantasy stats about how he's built, how much he can bench and what a badass he is.
> 
> When you have to post your fantasy stats, you've lost.
> 
> As for the rest, racists like you are beneath my contempt. Ypu're lower than the shit that seeps out of the sewers that the worms won't even eat. Therefore, I really don't care what you think about me.
> 
> However, I am enjoying seeing you reduced to psoting your silly fantasy stats and spouting trite garbage about "POGs" and "REMFs" that you learned from the movies you watch.
> 
> Now go eat some more chicken fried steak and donuts and fantasize about what a badass you wish you were.
Click to expand...



Lol, run along now cowboy POG, the village people are performing a reunion tour and you're sorely missed by all your fans.


----------



## Snookie

jtpr312 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat? Lol, I have less body fat than 90% of the population puss. I can probably bench you while you're benching your top weight. As for never serving, that would sound more like you nancy. You even talk like a dumbass sillyvillian, so I would bet you never served anywhere, maybe some time at county, but doubtful you were ever in the military and if you somehow did get in under the old DADT program, I'd be willing to bet cash that you where nothing but a fat assed, chairbound POG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lookie, now the ignorant fat racist is posting his fantasy stats about how he's built, how much he can bench and what a badass he is.
> 
> When you have to post your fantasy stats, you've lost.
> 
> As for the rest, racists like you are beneath my contempt. Ypu're lower than the shit that seeps out of the sewers that the worms won't even eat. Therefore, I really don't care what you think about me.
> 
> However, I am enjoying seeing you reduced to psoting your silly fantasy stats and spouting trite garbage about "POGs" and "REMFs" that you learned from the movies you watch.
> 
> Now go eat some more chicken fried steak and donuts and fantasize about what a badass you wish you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, run along now cowboy POG, the village people are performing a reunion tour and you're sorely missed by all your fans.
Click to expand...

 
You big  hunk of man meat, swoon.


----------



## rightwinger

jtpr312 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torture?  You gutless little pussy.  He fired his sidearm near the ragheads ear in an attempt to gather intelligence to protect his unit, that is not "torture" you bleeding heart REMF.  Glad I never served with a prick like you, that is if you ever really served.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did West help give boing lessons in your "gym?"
> 
> Good lord your a pathetic ecuse for a human being.
> 
> And I'd bet dollars to donuts (you obviously like them) that the closest you ever got to the military was watching a Rambo movie.
> 
> Fat ignorant racists don't cut it in the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat?  Lol, I have less body fat than 90% of the population puss.  I can probably bench you while you're benching your top weight.  As for never serving, that would sound more like you nancy.  You even talk like a dumbass sillyvillian, so I would bet you never served anywhere,  maybe some time at county, but doubtful you were ever in the military and if you somehow did get in under the old DADT program, I'd be willing to bet cash that you where nothing but a fat assed, chairbound POG.
Click to expand...


What some people refer to as a "gym" others call a gay bath house. We all understand the physical standards to appear in gay porn. You do not have to brag

Thank god for DADT


----------



## jtpr312

rightwinger said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did West help give boing lessons in your "gym?"
> 
> Good lord your a pathetic ecuse for a human being.
> 
> And I'd bet dollars to donuts (you obviously like them) that the closest you ever got to the military was watching a Rambo movie.
> 
> Fat ignorant racists don't cut it in the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat?  Lol, I have less body fat than 90% of the population puss.  I can probably bench you while you're benching your top weight.  As for never serving, that would sound more like you nancy.  You even talk like a dumbass sillyvillian, so I would bet you never served anywhere,  maybe some time at county, but doubtful you were ever in the military and if you somehow did get in under the old DADT program, I'd be willing to bet cash that you where nothing but a fat assed, chairbound POG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What some people refer to as a "gym" others call a gay bath house. We all understand the physical standards to appear in gay porn. You do not have to brag
> 
> Thank god for DADT
Click to expand...


Not really, only faggots like you think that.  Normal people know the difference.


----------



## rightwinger

jtpr312 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat?  Lol, I have less body fat than 90% of the population puss.  I can probably bench you while you're benching your top weight.  As for never serving, that would sound more like you nancy.  You even talk like a dumbass sillyvillian, so I would bet you never served anywhere,  maybe some time at county, but doubtful you were ever in the military and if you somehow did get in under the old DADT program, I'd be willing to bet cash that you where nothing but a fat assed, chairbound POG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What some people refer to as a "gym" others call a gay bath house. We all understand the physical standards to appear in gay porn. You do not have to brag
> 
> Thank god for DADT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, only faggots like you think that.  Normal people know the difference.
Click to expand...


Why else would you be trying to lure other posters down to your "gym" to have anal sex?

Drop the soap much?


----------



## jtpr312

rightwinger said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What some people refer to as a "gym" others call a gay bath house. We all understand the physical standards to appear in gay porn. You do not have to brag
> 
> Thank god for DADT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, only faggots like you think that.  Normal people know the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would you be trying to lure other posters down to your "gym" to have anal sex?
> 
> Drop the soap much?
Click to expand...


Projection, such a sad thing to see in a person.  You do know that can be treated right?  Seek professional help. If you can't afford it I'm sure there are subsidies to help you pay for it.


----------



## GuyPinestra

jtpr312 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, only faggots like you think that.  Normal people know the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why else would you be trying to lure other posters down to your "gym" to have anal sex?
> 
> Drop the soap much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Projection, such a sad thing to see in a person.  You do know that can be treated right?  Seek professional help. If you can't afford it I'm sure there are subsidies to help you pay for it.
Click to expand...


I think it's part of Obamacare...


----------



## rightwinger

jtpr312 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, only faggots like you think that.  Normal people know the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why else would you be trying to lure other posters down to your "gym" to have anal sex?
> 
> Drop the soap much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Projection, such a sad thing to see in a person.  You do know that can be treated right?  Seek professional help. If you can't afford it I'm sure there are subsidies to help you pay for it.
Click to expand...


Look....nothing to be ashamed of here

Everyone already realizes you use this board to troll for gay partners

Your attempts to overcompensate for your sexuality are humorous


----------



## Foxfyre

Sigh.  Well at least a fairly decent discussion on this thread lasted longer than usual before it disintegrated into a food fight and totally derailed.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

rightwinger said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why else would you be trying to lure other posters down to your "gym" to have anal sex?
> 
> Drop the soap much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projection, such a sad thing to see in a person.  You do know that can be treated right?  Seek professional help. If you can't afford it I'm sure there are subsidies to help you pay for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look....nothing to be ashamed of here
> 
> Everyone already realizes you use this board to troll for gay partners
> 
> Your attempts to overcompensate for your sexuality are humorous
Click to expand...


Watch out, he'll try to tell you his fantasy stats about how much he can bench and that he's actually not fat.


----------



## Snookie

Foxfyre said:


> Sigh. Well at least a fairly decent discussion on this thread lasted longer than usual before it disintegrated into a food fight and totally derailed.


 
Well, at least there is some humor involved.  I have been lol;ing.


----------



## rightwinger

ArmyCowboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Projection, such a sad thing to see in a person.  You do know that can be treated right?  Seek professional help. If you can't afford it I'm sure there are subsidies to help you pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look....nothing to be ashamed of here
> 
> Everyone already realizes you use this board to troll for gay partners
> 
> Your attempts to overcompensate for your sexuality are humorous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch out, he'll try to tell you his fantasy stats about how much he can bench and that he's actually not fat.
Click to expand...


He and his partners do not use that bench for lifting

My.......you sure have a purty mouth


----------



## Snookie

rightwinger said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look....nothing to be ashamed of here
> 
> Everyone already realizes you use this board to troll for gay partners
> 
> Your attempts to overcompensate for your sexuality are humorous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out, he'll try to tell you his fantasy stats about how much he can bench and that he's actually not fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He and his partners do not use that bench for lifting
> 
> My.......you sure have a purty mouth
Click to expand...

 
Now, I'm excited!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf3wrZ-M35Y]Dueling Banjos - Deliverance 1972 [Good Quality] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion.  I and many others don't give a rat's ass about what you and your pissant pals think is "torture".  We're more interested in saving American lives.  Thank you for your service, and go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my opinion about what West did, it's documented fact.
> 
> And if you support someone like West who dishonors himself and the US military, then that speaks to your total and absolute lack of character.
> 
> Of course, given the nature of your juvenile rant, your utter and complete lack of character is already well established.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I support Mr. West and I will support everyone like him.  If I was in trouble, Mr. West would do all he could to help me.  You, on the other hand, would read your damn pissant rule book first while they're cutting my throat.  God bless America and go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


He supports torture of prisoners, I think he is a Sadist. Israel just tortured to death a 30 year old Palestinian prisoner being held on suspicion of throwing a stone. And he is supporting that on the Israel and Palestine discussion board here.


----------



## bornright

Snookie said:


> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month 2013



Teach American history.  Black history is just a chapter, no more no less.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

It's sad to say, but institutional racism is big business for the govt, especially now with a "Black President".  Any opposition to leftist policies is deemed "racist".  Now is the time to push everything through.


----------



## rightwinger

Black history month comes once a year and it pisses the hell out of the conservatives

Mission accomplished

Why can't we have WHITE History Month?

Not fair


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

rightwinger said:


> Black history month comes once a year and it pisses the hell out of the conservatives
> 
> Mission accomplished
> 
> Why can't we have WHITE History Month?
> 
> Not fair


A problem I have with  white supremacism I never get is very basic, I simply cannot identify this "white man" who is supreme. Is there a DNA test that identifies if one is white enough to be a member in the club?


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> Black history month comes once a year and it pisses the hell out of the conservatives
> 
> Mission accomplished
> 
> Why can't we have WHITE History Month?
> 
> Not fair



Race is big business for big govt dweebs.  They even have a national holiday with pay courtesy of the taxpayers to celebrate it.


----------



## rightwinger

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black history month comes once a year and it pisses the hell out of the conservatives
> 
> Mission accomplished
> 
> Why can't we have WHITE History Month?
> 
> Not fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race is big business for big govt dweebs.  They even have a national holiday with pay courtesy of the taxpayers to celebrate it.
Click to expand...


Not fair

Why should we call attention to what blacks have accomplished? Don't you realize they are second class citizens?


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz

rightwinger said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black history month comes once a year and it pisses the hell out of the conservatives
> 
> Mission accomplished
> 
> Why can't we have WHITE History Month?
> 
> Not fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race is big business for big govt dweebs.  They even have a national holiday with pay courtesy of the taxpayers to celebrate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not fair
> 
> Why should we call attention to what blacks have accomplished? Don't you relaize they are second class citizens?
Click to expand...


I never said we shouldn't.  If you're this confused already, it's gonna be a long day for you.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

rightwinger said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look....nothing to be ashamed of here
> 
> Everyone already realizes you use this board to troll for gay partners
> 
> Your attempts to overcompensate for your sexuality are humorous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out, he'll try to tell you his fantasy stats about how much he can bench and that he's actually not fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He and his partners do not use that bench for lifting
> 
> My.......you sure have a purty mouth
Click to expand...


They use it for lifting...just not barbells and dumbells...unless that's what they're calling them now.


----------



## themirrorthief

Snookie said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should teach proper black history how the Republicn party fought for the rights of African Americans. We never learned that fact in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, in the days of Lincoln.  It has done a 180 since then.
Click to expand...

dems owned them then, dems own them now...what change?


----------



## themirrorthief

Jroc said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and conservatives care about black lives? Pfft.
> 
> You can't even see good things for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are reponsible for the deaths of millions of Black babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Several years ago, when 17,000 aborted babies were found in a dumpster outside a pathology laboratory in Los, Angeles, California, some 12-15,000 were observed to be black."
> --Erma Clardy Craven (deceased)
> Social Worker and Civil Rights Leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackGenocide.org | Abortion and the Black Community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop acting like you care, because I know conservatives don't.
> 
> BTW I'm not a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you defend Baby killers? Liberals are baby killers
Click to expand...

libs love to put their family planning murder clinics in black neighborhoods


----------



## themirrorthief

Snookie said:


> More Black history should be taught in our schools. Their sweat, brains, and labor helped make this country great.
> 
> African American History Month


more should be taught about how great life is in the projects..thanks democrats


----------



## rightwinger

themirrorthief said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and conservatives care about black lives? Pfft.
> 
> You can't even see good things for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are reponsible for the deaths of millions of Black babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Several years ago, when 17,000 aborted babies were found in a dumpster outside a pathology laboratory in Los, Angeles, California, some 12-15,000 were observed to be black."
> --Erma Clardy Craven (deceased)
> Social Worker and Civil Rights Leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackGenocide.org | Abortion and the Black Community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop acting like you care, because I know conservatives don't.
> 
> BTW I'm not a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you defend Baby killers? Liberals are baby killers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> libs love to put their family planning murder clinics in black neighborhoods
Click to expand...


What do Conservatives call black women who decide to keep their babies?






Welfare Queens


----------

